# Electrificador de Alambrados



## juancarloscampos11 (Abr 17, 2008)

Me gustaría que me ayuden con la construcción de este electrificador que quiero hacer, lo que no entiendo es la parte que dice "sensor" que es?

Bueno espero sus respuestas. Muchas gracias


----------



## Inductor (Abr 20, 2008)

Es solo un cable que con el tacto disparara al circuito de descarga

Es circuito de disparo es el MK 028
El circuito de descarga es el MK009


----------



## juancarloscampos11 (Abr 20, 2008)

Ok. muchas gracias por la repuestas voy a provar de hacerlo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 18, 2008)

hice el circuito en livewire para ver si funcaba, pero nop, de todas maneras en algo seguro que le pifie. saludos


----------



## jesus112233 (Jul 29, 2009)

Alguien tiene algun buen circuito electrificador de vallas?

quiero fabricar uno como los comerciales que utilizan microcontrolador para detectar cortes en la linea de alto voltaje.

Cerca eléctrica para ganado

la valla electrica seria la salida del transformador en serie con la resistencia R10?

como puedo sensar ese alto voltaje para que lo pueda procesar un PIC, para poder detectar pulsos faltantes y poder activas una alarma?

Si quiero utilizar un trasformador que no sea como los de vehiculos, como serian las especificaciones para utilizar uno normal que se pueda ensamblar en un circuito?


----------



## MagicFoton (Ago 5, 2009)

Hola,   
Soy un estudiante de teleco sistemas electrónicos y estoy decidido a construir un alambrado electrificado para evitar que mi perra se escape del chalet. Le comentè la idea a uno de mis profesores y me ofreció un circuito para conectarlo a 220VAC, pero después de observar los que hay colgados en internet me parece demasiado simple y no estoy convecido de que sea seguro. Agradecería que me dierais vuestra opinion sobre este esquema y si no fuera del todo fiable cual sería el circuito  mas indicado para un pastor-aleman cruzado con rottwailer de 35kg de peso.
Muchas gracias por vuestra opinion.

Un saludo


----------



## FOX Security (Ago 26, 2009)

Hola Aliteroid,
El cerco eléctrico consta de 2 partes: el cerco mismo que se construye en la cantidad de hebras necesarias, ya sea sobre los muros o desde el piso, y el equipo que lo energiza.
Este equipo descarga pulsos de corriente de alto voltaje (10.000 volts aproximadamente), pero de bajo amperaje (300 miliamperes). Al ser pulsos, quien lo toca se suelta de manera refleja, eliminando la posibilidad de electrocución.

En la configuración de las hebras hay circuitos positivos (con corriente) y negativos (sin corriente), de manera de evitar que alguien haga puentes eléctricos intentando sabotear el sistema.

Si alguien lo toca, corta, puentea o intenta cualquier otro tipo de manipulación, el sistema lo detecta activando periféricos que pueden ser sirenas, balizas, discadores telefónicos, etc.

Los cercos eléctricos pueden cubrir la cantidad de metros (o kilómetros) que necesiten protección, siempre con una operación segura tanto para los usuarios como para los delincuentes. Toda la instalación está normada por la SEC (Superintendencia de Electricidad y Combustibles) y con cada instalación se entega un certificado que lo acredita de esta manera.

Hoy en día, la seguridad perimetral es LA manera que nos queda de protegernos de la delincuencia. Detectamos la presencia de intrusos AFUERA de nuestra casa u oficina, dando tiempo a que la policía acuda oportunamente a controlar la situación. Además, es una medida altamente disuasiva, al contrario de las alarmas, que ya nadie respeta.

OJO, ya han ocuriido desgracias donde ha muerto gente electrocutada por cercos eléctricos artesanales. Como propietarios de la instalación, cada uno se hace responsable de las modificación a los planos eléctricos de cada propiedad (ver art. 148 del DFL nº1, del Ministerio de Mineria del año 1982).
Espero haber aclarado tus dudas.


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 6, 2009)

MagicFoton dijo:


> Hola,
> Soy un estudiante de teleco sistemas electrónicos y estoy decidido a construir un alambrado electrificado para evitar que mi perra se escape del chalet. Le comentè la idea a uno de mis profesores y me ofreció un circuito para conectarlo a 220VAC, pero después de observar los que hay colgados en internet me parece demasiado simple y no estoy convecido de que sea seguro. Agradecería que me dierais vuestra opinion sobre este esquema y si no fuera del todo fiable cual sería el circuito  mas indicado para un pastor-aleman cruzado con rottwailer de 35kg de peso.
> Muchas gracias por vuestra opinion.
> 
> Un saludo



Si querés matar al perro hacelo, si no, te recomiendo que ni lo pruebes.

Ese circuito es un peligro. Si un profesor te dió ese circuito, en mi opinión más que enseñando, debería estar en la carcel, que es donde va a terminar por homicidio culposo si sigue repartiendo ese circuito...



Saludos.


----------



## djim (Sep 17, 2009)

quien esta empapado del tema o me puede ayudar, tengo muchas cosas  en mente para lo del cerco electrico,  consegui un circuito que es mucho mas sensillo pero se basa en un microcontralador. (diagrama adjunto) el pic es 12c508 AHORA quisiera saber si lo puedo conseguir asi tal cual o tengo yo que programarlo?

¿como lo programo?

¿que puedo poner en reemplazo de esa bobina de carro?


----------



## MagicFoton (Sep 23, 2009)

Hola DriX,
 Gracias por avisarme de la peligrosidad de este circuito, si me encuentro con mi profesor ya se lo comentaré, haber cual es su respuesta. La verdad que nunca llegué a fiarme del todo de este circuito, lo simulé con pspice y el resultado fue el siguiente:

Ver el archivo adjunto alambrado_in-out.pdf

 Si alimentamos el circuito en corriente alterna (VAC=220V) lo que se obtiene a la salida es un onda similar a la de entrada pero con unos picos en la parte positiva que llegan hasta 120V y unas pequeñas variaciones en la pendiente que supongo que serán debidas al condensador. 
No llego a entender porque sucede esto en el circuito, agradecería que alguien me pudiera analizar dicho circuito paso por paso para poder entender su funcionamiento.:estudiando:
 Es pura curiosidad ya que si sucediera lo que yo pienso a la salida no se obtendría dicha onda. 

 Gracias


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 1, 2009)

Bueno gente, ya que hay muchos de ustedes que quieren armar éste tipo de sistemas, acá les mando un circuito, lo he echo y marcha bien , tengo otros modelos mas pero éste por ser fácil se los mando.

Un saludo


----------



## josesarubbi (Oct 8, 2009)

richad alonso, el transformador del cual hablas es un transformador con que relacion? deveria ser una bobina de ignicion, flyback o con que tension de trabajas en la salida de este electrificadoR?
saludossss!!!


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 9, 2009)

hola jose,mira te cuento ese transformador es los que vienen en todos los electrificadores,la relacion no la se porque yo los compro echos,pero para que tengas una idea el primario en el hometro da unos 3 ohm y el secundario unos 10ohm con un flyback deveria de andar,para que se te aga mas facil usa una bobina de moto,ya que ese circuito ya no lo uso mas con el transformador,si usas la bobina de moto respeta la polaridad y el negativo de la bobina no se conecta a la tierra,solo se conecta al negativo de la alimentacion,tiene muchisimo mas potencia que con un transformadortmador elevador comun,en el dibujo te muestro un saltachispa para eso puedes usa un porta fusible de los que vienen en las radios de autos,y quemas un fusible y le pones los cables en el fucible pero tiene que estar cortado en el fucible separadas las puntas por unos 2mm como se ve en la foto,es para que la cantidad de alambrado no influya en el funcionamiento si no lo usas en el momento de que el hilo toque tierra el electrificador no dispara pero con ese salta chispa funciona bien,te recomiendo para la salida un cable de 3mm o mas.ya que la alta tensión puede pasar el aislante del cable,RESUMIENDO,SI USAS UN TRANSFORMADOR ELEVADOR,UN EXTREMO DEL SECUNDARIO VA CONECTADO A TRAVES DE UNA VARILLA AL SUELO Y EL OTRO EXTREMO AL HILO,SI USAS UNA BOBINA DE MOTO NO HAY QUE CONERCTAR NINGUN CABLE AL SUELO,SOLO LA SALIDA DE ALTA DE LA BOBINA AL HILO CONDUCTOR,SI QUIERES TE MANDO FOTOS DE ESE CIRCUITO CON LA BOBINA DE MOTO,UN SALUDO,ESTOY A LAS ORDENES

Otra cosa el salta chispa solo se usa si utilisas una bobina de moto (o de auto),si usas un trasformador elevador no hay que usar el saltachispa


----------



## josesarubbi (Oct 9, 2009)

entendido richard, te lo agradezco, y ya lo estare poniendo en practica!! 
abrazos!!1

richar, otra pregunta, el capacitor C1, es de 47uF o de 0,47uF? ya, que en el dibujo esta como .47uF...
abrazos!


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 9, 2009)

es de 0.47uf=470nf,en otro post subi mucho mas fotos del electrificador pero no me acuerdo en que parte del foro esta,despues pasame alguna foto del circuito armado,te recomiendo la bobina de moto,aunque marcha re bien con el transformador,un saludo y que pases bien,si quieres mas modelos de los que hago te recomiendo que entres a mercado libre de uruguay y pongas electrificadores de alambrados los mios son los que disen en el pegotin RGA,Y SON LOS MAS BARATOS,1000$,1100$ Y 1600$ estoy registrado por ELECTRONICA ALONSO ,que pases bien y estoy siempre a las ordenes


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 9, 2009)

hola richard, no entiendo muybien el funcionamiento del salta chispa? me lo explicas??

saludos


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 10, 2009)

Hola mira ese saltachispa es en realidad las 2 puntas del cable enfrentadas por unos 2mm, ponete éste ejemplo, cuando probás un electrificador , ¿que haces?, enfrentas las 2 puntas de alta que tiene, y que sucede? La chispa salta, bueno haces lo mismo, pero sólo con un cable, con el positivo, ya que si usas una bobina de moto la salida negativa no se usa, entonces la chispa salta y sigue su recorrido, claro si la pinza no esta haciendo tierra apenitas si se ve la chispa, pero al hacer tierra se ve mas potente, la función del salta chispa es que la cantidad de hilo no influya en el funcionamiento, fijate mas arriba subí fotos, en una se ve el salta chispa, es el que aparece en color rojo en la foto, y en otra se ve  la chispa que se derivaba a masa, porque la morza la había conectado al suelo, no tiene ciencia el salta chispa, pero cualquier duda estoy para ayudarte a ti y a todos los del foro.

EL SALTA CHISPA SOLO SE USA SI USAS BOBINA DE AUTO O DE MOTO, SI USAS UN TRANSFORMADOR ELEVADOR, NO SE USA Y EN ESE CASO DE USAR TRANSFORMADOR, HAY QUE CONECTAR UN EXTREMO DEL SECUNDARIO AL SUELO, ÉSTE CIRCUITO ESTA 100% GARANTIZADO QUE FUNCIONA, CREO QUE LAS FOTOS LO DEMUESTRAN, un saludo y que pases bien, cualquier duda preguntame. Acá les dejo el link para que lo miren.


----------



## josesarubbi (Oct 12, 2009)

hola richar, sigo con una duda que seria sobre el transformador elevador, dispongo de uno con 0,7 ohm en el primario y 40 ohm en el secundario... aparentemente es de una relacion bastante alta, claro depende del diametro de los conductorres pero en fin, sabrias de dond son extraidos esos transformadores que usas?

Y otra consulta, tengo un capacitor no polarizado de 4uF, en este caso debo aumentar el valor de C2, de 4,7uF a cuanto dirias tu aproximadamente?


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 12, 2009)

Hola, me mataste con ese transformador tuyo, los transformadores los compro echos, aca en mi ciudad hay una persona que se encarga de fabricar transformadores y otras cosas mas, yo lo que veo es que es mucha la diferencia de los transformadores, si llegase a funcionar no se a cuanto elevaría, éstos transformadores que uso elevan a algunos miles de volts, pero como en el tuyo es tanta la diferencia, debería de funcionar, pero elevaría mucho, para estar seguro porque no usas una bobina de 12v de moto, o de auto, ya que te va a funcionar mejor todavía, y no vas a tener ninguna duda al momento de armarlo,  en cuanto a C2 tendrias que ir probando.

LA FRECUENCIA DE LOS DISPAROS ES  MAS O MENOS UN DISPARO POR SEGUNDO, pero no es critica la velocidad, algunos son mas rápidos otros mas lentos, yo probé con 12.5uf el no polarizado, y a C2 lo deje en 4.7uf y marcha bien, ¿La placa ya la tienes armada? Después pasame fotos, viste el video?  Bueno me despido por ahora, estoy siempre a las órdenes, cualquier duda preguntame, saludos. Mas datos para el electrificador,


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 15, 2009)

aaaaaaaaah, o sea que no es para que salte una chispa provocada por la alta tension del electrificador?
saludos


----------



## josesarubbi (Oct 15, 2009)

richar, sabes cual es la tension de salida del electrificador??


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 15, 2009)

hola zeta_bola_1,la proteccion es para eso,solo se produciria ahi,EN LA PROTECCION,un chispaso en caso de que un rayo ingrese al electrificador,porque si pones muy serca esas pistas se producirian chispasos por la salida que genera el electrificador,y si eso sucede,el electrificador no va a patear a ningun animal porque todo su poder se esta derivando a masa atraves de esas descargas innesesarias,por eso tienen que estar esas pistas lo suficientemente alejadas como para que eso no suseda,saludos

hola josesarubbi,la verdad no tengo idea de cuanto sea,con los transformadores que uso,pero unos cuantos miles de volts si que son.yo hago uno paresido con un 555 como OSC,y lo uso con una bobina de auto,ese elevava a 24000V.tambien es a 220V,al final que trasnformador usastes,el que me abias dicho??o otro,y en cuanto a la caja,conseguis de plastico??y por ultimo si usastes el no polarizado de 4uf,que valor le distes a C2?y en cuanto a la proteccion la vas a hacer??,saludos


----------



## josesarubbi (Oct 15, 2009)

bueno richard, use un transformador casero que tenia en un electrificador que lo habia comprado antes, ni idea cual es la relacion, ni a cuanto eleva la tension, solo provandolo con algun "animalito" vere si la tension es buena jejej...
La caja la consegui, use una caja de conexion marca legrand, barata y sirve para dicho proposito.
El no polarizado lo use el de 4uF, con C2 dejandolo en 4,7u da unos 68 pulsos aprox por minuto... no esta mal...
ahora estoy con un flyback, intentando entender como demonios conectarlo, si alguien tiene idea...


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 15, 2009)

acordate que uno de los extremos del secundario va conectado al suelo,la varilla que uses tiene que estar enterrada por lo menos a uno 50cm,minimo,y el otro extremo que se conecta al hilo,no puede estar tocando el hilo ningun pasto o nada metalico que este de una forma o de otra tocando el suelo,sino parte de esa energia se deriva a masa y rinde poco o nada el electrificador,a un punto en que los animales no sientan la descarga,para todos los electrificadores es igual,no es para este solo,¿y en cuanto a la chispa es fuerte?,ese electrificador esta bastante rapido,las pulsasiones son de una por segundo ,o un poco mas lenta,en otros son una cada 2 o 3 segundos,esta muy rapido ese,dime el modelo del flyback,lo vas a probar en el electrificador??saludos


----------



## josesarubbi (Oct 16, 2009)

si, eso lo tengo al tanto, lo del flyback es un FCK14A028, lo encontre en una tv tirada en mi casa, da una chispa bastante buena, descarga sobre cualquier cosa, directo a tierra, no supe la conexion, lo conecte en la base, donde tiene los 10 u 11 pinos, busque unos que tengan continuidad, y la salida de alta tension un solo terminal, descarga a tierra como con la bobina de moto, pero en fin, funciona, hay que ver si con esa tension no descarga en otros puntos del alambrado sino rendiria poco
pero da una bueeeena patada jaja!!


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 16, 2009)

sabes que yo tenia en una revista para armar un electrificador a 12v,y utilisaba un fly-baks de tv blanco y negro,pero solo cubria 1km,usaba un FET, bueno aca te dejo el diagrama de conexión del FCK,espero te sirva,un saludo y que pases bien,como siempre digo,estoy a las ordenes


----------



## josesarubbi (Oct 21, 2009)

yo lo tengo funcionando a 220V, lo de la bateria lo pense pero no lo habia preguntado, queda abierta la pregunta para richar.

Otra pregunta para richar seria como se determina la energia en Joules de los electrificadores, ya que este es de 1.42 J, depende del capacitor no polarizado este numero?


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 22, 2009)

hola gente,bueno primero,a 12v podria funcionar,pero tendrian que usar un osc q elevara de12v a 220v y que no consmuma mucho,yo hago tambien a 12v,pero no les puedo mandar el circuito,porque usan un osc,y el transformador que utilisan un compañero lo copio de uno que yo le di para ese proposito,y no me quiere decir como se hace porque ese es su negocio,(hacer transformadores),ese electrificador a 12v consume 1.6A,osea tendrian que hacer un osc que rinda bien y que no consuma mucho sino la bateria se descargaria rapido,lamentablemente ahi si que no les puedo ayudar,pero yo a los electrificadores que hago para vender,tanto como el que le mande a josesarubbi como este de la foto,me los abian traido para reparar y les copie el circuito,yo les recomiendo para uno a 12v que hagan lo mismo,y en cuanto a los joules,es lo que decia el circuito original,yo no se como se mide eso,pero eso de los joules,varian segun la marca,ese que es de 40km es de 1.42,me an traido de otras marcas que cubren lo mismo o menos y son menos joules y en otros mas,asique ni idea,cubriendo bastante ya esta,bueno gente estoy a sus ordenes ,y les pido disculpas por no facilitarles ese a 12v,pero al no saber como se hace ese transformador es inutil mandarles el circuito,les dejo la foto,un saludo a todos


----------



## PEBE (Dic 22, 2009)

aqui esta uno que se ve sencillo 
http://www.electronica2000.com/inversores/electrificador.htm


----------



## nosferatuspacho (Ene 10, 2010)

De antemano saludo a todos los compañeros entusiastas hobbistas y maestrazos de el foro (que no habia usado pero siempre he obtenido muy buenos datos de esta fuente) y como el dermatologo al grano...

He construido el circuito publicado en el foro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/cerca-electrica.htm ya que me parecio la opcion de control mas estable y economica, ademas que me recomendaron fabricarlo por que se supone que los de transistores se dañan frecuentemente; en marcha el diseño (no tengo osciloscopio, asi que todo es teoria) parece que funciona correctamente, pero como uno siempre tira para otro lado le puse una bobina de ignicion de alta para moto (no de coche como estipulan) a 12v y parece que no funciona pero pienso que deberia ya que ambas actuan sobre una bujia... mas datos:

-tengo alta tension monitoreada por el neon, aunque es muy debil, no hay arco, si toco el polo tierra y la linea de alta ni siento la descarga aparte que se apaga el neon como si no soportara el consumo, la bobina debe estar buena, ya que marca algo mas de 0 ohms en el primario y 4,7k en el secundario...

-Si reduzco la resistencia de la base del transistor 2n3055 parece que tira mas descarga en las terminales tierra y alta (ya puedo conseguir un arco de al menos 2/3 milimetros, pero presumo deberia ser mayor) pero pienso que debo estar cometiendo un error al variar el circuito sacandolo de sus especificaciones...

-si aumento el pulso final parece que tengo mas voltage pero menos corriente (logico no?) y viceversa

Parece que tengo inconvenientes en la etapa de poder, espero me puedan brindar una guia. Si de algo les sirve tengo el diseño de la PCB para subirlo que no esta en la web, pero aun no se si logre el objetivo 

Ya casi me resigno a hacerlo con PIC como una publicacion en Pablin, que algo lo manejo, pero no tengo idea ni datos de que pulsos deberia entregar al inductor (y presumo quedare en las mismas si uso los datos de los pulsos de el circuito anterior)...
Lamento extenderme tanto, pero llevo ya varios intentos variando cuestiones en el circuito pero no he conseguido mas que lo enumerado asi que cualquier aporte, critica y/o regaño sera bienvenido.... gracias por la atencion...


----------



## zopilote (Ene 10, 2010)

Incrementando desde los 12v a tensiones altas, da como resultado muy poca intensidad de corriente, lo que he llegado a ver, es que de los 12V hacen un elevador de voltaje hasta arriba de los 200V y con ese voltaje comienzan a trabajar con el elevador de voltaje, consiguiendo arcos de dos centimetros.


----------



## nosferatuspacho (Ene 11, 2010)

Gracias por contestar, aun sigo intentando discernir el mensaje...
-He notado que algunos electrificadores usan la entrada de 220v ac para impulsar el trafo de alta, en especifico con un SCR y pues la verdad presumo que el riesgo es realmente poco ya que el trafo de salida se encargaria de limitar la corriente que pasa por el circuito y el SCR si falla (aunque sea en corto) impedira la salida de voltage, aunque destruya el trafo... el inconveniente realmente es que por estos lares lo mas comun es usar 110-120v ac ya que no existe tanta distancia entre los puntos de distribucion de energia asi que aun no la considero una opcion...

-La otra es que, lo que entendi es de 12V hacer un convertidor DC/DC para sacar los 200v, asi que lo maximo que comprendo y quedaria por intentar seria un circuito switch power (rustico) para cargar un condensador a los 200v y luego descargarselo al trafo de alta, aunque lo que me asusta es el hecho de que tengo el trafo de moto a 12v y no se si lesione el primario...
Pues la verdad creo que no estoy muy lejos de desistir de la idea aunque es realmente triste haber montado el circuito y terminar por no hacer nada, cabe anotar que dependia de que estuviera en funcionamiento al margen de modificaciones, ya que aun no tengo las nociones completas sobre como implementar el aparato y si me arriego a fabricarlo con los conceptos que pueda adquirir en un tiempo determinado no estoy seguro que termine siendo muy util o poco peligroso y en fin era por el hecho que tengo un puñado de clientes que estan interesados en la opcion y me ayudaria a adquirir una leve estabilidad como para poner el negocio de mantenimiento en marcha (si, no tengo ni local) de cualquier manera muchas gracias por el tiempo dedicado a este tema, espero no haber quitado mucho tiempo y a cualquier otro lector... de nuevo me exiendo demasiado...


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 12, 2010)

- Verifique el voltaje de la fuente principal (12V), si esta por debajo existe un corto en el transformador.

- Coloca  R8 a su valor original y elimina R5 (solo puentealo a 12V).

- Ajusta el resistor variable para obtener las chispas que buscas.


Si se me ocurre algo mas, te aviso.


----------



## willastro (Mar 19, 2010)

Tengo una duda, estaba armando un circuito para cercas electricas para ganaderia y lo arme pero no emitio ningun pulso, que puede haber fallado ????  les dejo el link con el circuito

http://www.electronica2000.com/inversores/electrificador.htm

porfa necesito ayuda, pues necesito ese cerco......


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2010)

R5 me parece demasiado grande.
¿ Como conectaste T1 ?
¿ Tienes una tensión pulsante en la salida del 555 ?


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 19, 2010)

Pero la pata 2 del 555 deberia ir conectada a la 6 directamente mientras el pot deberia ir conenctado entre la 6 y la 7, asi seguro te genera los pulsos y tambien varias la frecuencia

Revisa esto tambien ahi dice:

_"Si utilizas eeste circuito para electrificar cercas, toma  en cuenta que los cables a los que apliques el alto voltaje deben de  estar aislados de tierra, de lo contrario no funcionará. También debes  de conectar el circuito a la tierra física para completar el circuito."_


----------



## willastro (Mar 19, 2010)

jaimepsantos dijo:
			
		

> Pero la pata 2 del 555 deberia ir conectada a la 6 directamente mientras el pot deberia ir conenctado entre la 6 y la 7, asi seguro te genera los pulsos y tambien varias la frecuencia
> 
> Revisa esto tambien ahi dice:
> 
> _"Si utilizas eeste circuito para electrificar cercas, toma  en cuenta que los cables a los que apliques el alto voltaje deben de  estar aislados de tierra, de lo contrario no funcionará. También debes  de conectar el circuito a la tierra física para completar el circuito."_



Eso de tener el circuito conectado a tierra fisica a q*UE* se refiere???? a tierra tierra con una barra enterrada a la tierra ???


el pin 2 esta conectado directo al pin 6 del 555

el potenciometro esta conectado entre el 6 y el 7


el T1 lo cambie por una bobina de auto tal como dice q*UE* se puede hacer, el negativo lo conecte al negativo de la bobina y el positivo al positivo.....


R5   de cuanto dices q*UE* deberia ser ??????????


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Tienes una tensión pulsante en la salida del 555 ?


Todavía no contestaste.


----------



## willastro (Mar 20, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Todavía no contestaste.



no tengo un tester para probar la salida.........


----------



## willastro (Mar 22, 2010)

lo que mas me tiene metido, es: desde donde se saca la conexion a tierra del circuito ???????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2010)

desde el negativo de la bobina de encendido de automovil a una jabalina


----------



## willastro (Mar 22, 2010)

disculpa pero que es una jabalina ?


----------



## GomezF (Mar 22, 2010)

Es una barra de cobre de entre 30 cm a 180 cm que se clava en la tierra, los cables de descarga a tierra de los de edificios (los verde y amarillos) van conectados a una jabalina.

Siono mirá estos links:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tierra_(electricidad)
http://www.cooprg.org.ar/images/puestatierra.jpg
http://www.comeros.com.ar/firmafoto.php?image=2406fotopg.jpg

Antes se usaba el caño de las bombas de agua de jabalina, pero en donde estos se electrificaban...
Bueno, digamos que no te convenia usar el bidet.

http://www.cadetstuff.org/images/iace_1970_bidet.jpg


----------



## willastro (Mar 22, 2010)

aahh
si si las conosco, lo conecte a tierra del negativo de la bobina y sige sin pasar nada :S


----------



## GomezF (Mar 22, 2010)

Y...
Comprate o pedí prestado un tester.

Sólo por curiosidad, ¿para qué la vas a usar a la cerca?


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 22, 2010)

Ya checaste el pulso?????


----------



## willastro (Mar 23, 2010)

la cerca la quiero para delimitar un terreno para poner unas vaquillas.

Donde debo poner las puntas del tester para poder checar el pulso ???


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 23, 2010)

en el pin 3 del 555... que tengas suerte..
saludos


----------



## willastro (Mar 23, 2010)

el circuito deve estar conectado completo ? osea, con su conexion a la cerca y la conexion a tierra ???

pq al no tenerlo conectado asi, hay una salida de 9,2 v  pero constante, sin pulsos........


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 23, 2010)

esos 9,2v son el voltaje eficaz de una señal cuadrada que va de 0 a 12 v a una velocidad tan rapida que el tester no puede mostrarla entonces muestra el promedio en el tiempo de esa señal... para verla "posta" tenes que usar un osciloscopio... pero en fin digamos que está andando bien porque la medicion es coherente... ahora tenes que revisar la parte de salida

te recomiendo que lo hagas asi.. siendo R4 de 2k2


----------



## willastro (Mar 23, 2010)

me dices q cambie la R4 por una de 2kohms ????

q cambios me daria eso ?

otra cosa q me acabo de dar cuenta es q a la salida, la salida negatica q va de Q2 a la bobina tengo practicamente la misma salida q a la entrada.....


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 23, 2010)

sep... deberia ser así... si conectas el circuito y calienta el transformador es porque el 555 no esta oscilando entonces los transistores quedan siempre activados (o desactivados dependiendo del error que se haya cometido en el 555)
actualizo y corrijo mi circuito...
alguien corrijame si esta mal pero estoy casi seguro que debería andar


----------



## willastro (Mar 23, 2010)

pablofunes90 dijo:
			
		

> sep... deberia ser así... si conectas el circuito y calienta el transformador es porque el 555 no esta oscilando entonces los transistores quedan siempre activados (o desactivados dependiendo del error que se haya cometido en el 555)
> actualizo y corrijo mi circuito...
> alguien corrijame si esta mal pero estoy casi seguro que debería andar



pero no es el transformador el q se calienta, es la R4 la que se calienta.

Ahora con la R4 como me dices tu tengo una salida permanente a la bobina de 10.0V.

Los pulsos que yo necesito deberian tener una osilacion aprox de 0,7s.   por lo que una osilacion muy rapida no me sirve y por lo q tu dices "una osilacion tan rapida q no es capas de leerla el tester" no me estaria sirviendo.......


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 23, 2010)

entonces te preopongo algo:
primero separas el circuito del 555 y en vez de conectarle el transistor a la salida de colocas un led y una resistencia como alguien bien dijo antes... una vez que logras el pulso deseado sacas (o dejas) el led y conectas todo lo otro


----------



## willastro (Mar 23, 2010)

y como puedo variar la velosidad de los pulsos?  cambiando el condensador por uno de mayor capasidad ????


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 23, 2010)

sí.. es una manera de hacer cambios gruesos... pero para ajustes finos tienes R2 que es variable y por lo que veo debería estar unido el pin 2 con el 6.. tenelo en cuenta...


----------



## willastro (Mar 23, 2010)

esta conectado asi  omo dices pin 6 con el 2 y conectados con el pin central del potenciometro.....

y el condensador q tengo ahora es de 1 microfaradio, por uno de cuanto lo cambio ???


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 23, 2010)

Utiliza un frecuencimetro te dira la frecuencia a la que esta el tren de pulsos


----------



## willastro (Mar 23, 2010)

jaimepsantos dijo:
			
		

> Utiliza un frecuencimetro te dira la frecuencia a la que esta el tren de pulsos



shuuu   ahi si que estoy mal, me acabo de comprar el tester, no tengo pal frecuencimetro


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 24, 2010)

no hay problema willastro... a la frecuencia (velocidad de pulsos) que trabajas vos no hace falta un frecuencímetro... ya que el pulso de 0,7 segundos es perfectamente visible...
por el tema del capacitor... mientras más grande la capacidad del capacitor... más lento serán los pulsos...
mientras más grande el valor de R2 entonces mas lento serán los pulsos


----------



## willastro (Mar 24, 2010)

le cambie el capasitor por uno de 10 microfaradios y no veo pulsos aun, estoy empesando a pensar que el 555 esta malo, comprare otro y probare de nuevo....


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 24, 2010)

entonces el 555 no esta oscilando.. la parte del transistor y el transformador dejalos a un lado... todavía no los uses...
para hacer el astable usa este circuito







en donde:
R1=100K
R2=470K
C1=1uF

te hago hacer esto para resolver el tema de la oscilación...
en el pin 3 colocás una resistencia de 1k y un led para ver la salida...
respetando esos valores y ese circuito debería funcionar...
vamos que ya sale
saludos


----------



## willastro (Mar 24, 2010)

esto lo alimento con los 12v ?

no tengo capacitores de 0.01microf....


----------



## algp (Mar 24, 2010)

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Fogonazo en que la resistencia en serie con el transformador tiene un valor muy alto.

Te recomiendo buscar y observar varios diagramas ( no armar el primero que encuentres, mas aun cuando la pagina indica que los diagramas no han sido probados ).

Los diagramas de circuitos de ese tipo usualmente usan bobina de carro en lugar de transformador de 12V, y no suelen llevar resistencia en serie con la bobina.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/cerca-electrica.htm

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news09/nota01/electrificar.htm.


----------



## willastro (Mar 24, 2010)

son bastante mas complicados que este circuito, teoricamente solo necesito algo que me genere pulsos de corriente para estimular y cortar la bobina de ignicion de automovil.......

en el circuito q me propones, se puede eliminar T1 y cambiarlo por una bobina de automobil y a su ves eliminar R4, L, P3 ?????


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 25, 2010)

no puede ir la bobina directamente conectada al 555... algún semiconductor de conmutación tiene que haber.. ya sea transistor.. mosfet o lo que sea


----------



## willastro (Mar 25, 2010)

a nopo si no va directo pasa por el transistor primero(IRF630)


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 25, 2010)

exelente


----------



## willastro (Mar 25, 2010)

El electrificador que haces es para 220v ??? en el titulo de la foto dice eso, pero en el grafico dice 110v


----------



## willastro (Mar 25, 2010)

entre tanto darle vueltas, encontre este otro que al parecer es bastante mas facil, comodo, simple y ademas esta probado........   

te dejo el link. de todos modos probare este.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/electrificador-alambrados-13749/


----------



## richard alonso (Mar 25, 2010)

hola el circuito es para 220v,


----------



## richard alonso (Mar 25, 2010)

hola,aqui tienes la respuesta en este dibujo,espero te sirva,un saludo a todos los miembros del foro


----------



## richard alonso (May 30, 2010)

bueno amigos del foro,aca les mando un circuito de un electrificador,lo arme el otro dia,pueden hacerlo con toda seguridad que marcha,es muy potente,espero les sirva,un saludo a todos los miembros del foro


----------



## willastro (May 31, 2010)

Podemos cambiar el transformador por una bobina de auto ???????


----------



## richard alonso (Jun 1, 2010)

si,lo puedes remplasar,en ese caso,no se puede conectar un cable a tierra,ya que de hacerlo no funcionaria,no usen por favor un tiristor como los bt,151/152,esos tiristores soportan una corriente de 20A,y una tencion maxima de 800v,los puse, no aguantavan mas de 1 solo disparo del electrificador,hay un tiristor,no me acuerdo es un BWalgo,es del tamaño de una salida horizontal,soportan hastab 40A,pienso usar esos,ya que no logro encontrar el TYN690,pero,un transformador comun mira que en este circuito,patea muchisimo,patea mucho mas que en otros electrificadores,aparte 6 joules no es poca cosa,saludos

les dejo 2 fotos de cuando estava provando el electrificador,como se ve en las fotos,lo estava provando en la hoja de un arbol,es tan potente la chispa que solo se ve el reflejo


----------



## sertec46 (Ago 15, 2010)

hola richar, me interesa hacer el electr, pero queria usar un fliback que tengo por ahi, decime si lo probaste con flyback.
tengo dudas con la r1 es de 1 megom?
no tenes el circuito electrico, no la placa, sino el circuito en papel.gracias


----------



## richard alonso (Ago 15, 2010)

hola mira,conosco de gente que lo provo con flybacks y les marcho pero yo no lo prove,aparte no se si la potencia es la misma si cubre lo mismo menos o mas,solo los conecto a los transformadores elevadores o a bobinas de auto o de motos a 12v,y en cuanto al circuito ahi lo tienes para descargar mas arriva,y tambien en esta seccion de electrificadores,buscate en publicaciones mas viejas,de por lo menos 1 mes a tras o mas,tambien tengo otro modelo para 40km

en cuanto a la resistencia si es de 1 megom


----------



## sertec46 (Ago 17, 2010)

hola y gracias por contestar, yo arme algo parecido al que vos armas pero sin diac y con un flyback y logre luego de reformarlo un poco , una chispa de 1 cm. que te parece , servira para hacer un corral para que no pasen los perros ? saludos!!


----------



## richard alonso (Ago 18, 2010)

hola mira,ese electrificador esta generando buena tencion de salida,te deberia servir para ese proposito,yo fabrico 1 modelo al que le pongo una bobina de auto de 12v,en mi caso en ese modelo la chispa es de unos 3cm,levanta 24000v en ese modelo,las e provado en mis otros modelos y es muy potente pero no tanto como el circuito que uso en especial para las bobinas de auto,no se con el fly-backs pero si usas bobinas tanto de auto como de motos,no hay que conectar ningun cable de tierra al suelo o el circuito no dispara,ya los e provado,solo un cable se usa y es el de alta que usas para conectar al hilo conductor que usarias para formar el perimetro,saludos a todos los miembros del foro


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 15, 2010)

Medio tarde, pero ya que estamos a alguien le puede servir y yo me puedo olvidar después:

Para agregarle alarma a un electrificador, a la salida de alta tensión le ponen una lamparita de neón (con su resistencia) adentro de un tubito opaco, y al otro lado del tubo un LDR.
El LDR entonces detecta el pulso de alta tensión, que mandandolo a una compuerta NAND junto con el pulso que exita el trafo de alta tensión, a la salida de la compuerta tendríamos un pulso que podemos usar para activar una alarma en caso de que alguien corte el alambre.
Eso sí, la lamparita de neón tendría que estar al final del alambrado.


Saludos.


----------



## gara (Dic 15, 2010)

Buenos Dias 

alexios eso de colocarle alarma al electrificador con que fin lo quieres es decir con señales luminicas tiene osea como lo que dice el colega tomasito lo puedes lograr.

por otra parte mi proposito es lograr que este cicuito funcione con baterias y la red local de manera que si hay un conte por parte de la red el circuito no deje de funcionar...

asi mismo que funcione con un panel solar en fin mejorar este producto lo mejor posible

pero el compañero que lo creo dice que no funciona a 120V solo a 220V en fin es modificarlo entre todos los interezados para que tengamos un producto unico con todas las de la ley


----------



## alexios (Dic 15, 2010)

gara dijo:


> Buenos Dias
> 
> alexios eso de colocarle alarma al electrificador con que fin lo quieres es decir con señales luminicas tiene osea como lo que dice el colega tomasito lo puedes lograr.
> 
> ...



gracias por aconsejarme lo que necesito es que sea uno como el de musikmanweb con sirena y si tienen que sea con laser de los chinos y un ldr es mas que cuando lo toquen se active la sirena durante un minuto apenas comence en la electronica no se mucho de como conectarla podrian darmme los componentes y darme un circuito en livewire pero que especifique donde esta la bobina de ignicion porque en livewire no la tiene gracias a todos los que me ayudan porque pierden un tiempo y yo se que no es facil


----------



## alexios (Dic 16, 2010)

gara dijo:
			
		

> Buenos Dias
> 
> La idea de alexios es buena y a mi concepto es razonable pero tendrias que sensar bien los pequeños cambios en la tencion y la corriente que circula por el alambrado para ello deberias saber exactamente cuantos voltios entrega el energizador normalmente osea en condiciones normales..



ok si ya me entendieron me lo podrian dar hecho en livewiremuchas gracias a todos los que me estan ayudando que pasen feliz navidad y año nuevo


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 18, 2010)

Va a ser muy dificil simular eso en livewire y que en la práctica sea igual a la simulación.

Yo te diría que vayas probando con varias lamparitas de neón conectadas en serie a la alta tensión, hasta que agregues tantas que ya no prendan, ahí sacás dos o tres, y tiene que quedar encendido.
Después tocás el alambre de alta tensión (si querés podes morder un palo si te duele mucho  ) y te fijás si se apagan. Si no se apagan, agregás una lamparita y volvés a probar. Y así encontrás el punto en que sin tocar esten encendidas y tocando estén apagadas


----------



## chevaca (Feb 4, 2011)

veran e estado haciendo una maquina pequeña con un flyback que es accionado por un motor pequeno con un cable pelado que gira y activa y desactiva el primario que le hice y lo conecte a unos cables como si fuera una cerca y funciono bien pero hay dos complicaciones para hacerlo grande no creo q el flyback lo alimente lo suficiente y si lo ago con el mismo sistema de funcionamiento con tanto chisporreo se calienta el cargador que es de 6v


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 5, 2011)

Muy ingenioso lo tuyo, me gustó.
Probá poniéndole un condensador en paralelo con el contacto, es probable que baje el chisporroteo (tal como en los platinos del automóvil.


----------



## chevaca (Feb 5, 2011)

buena idea lo probare . 
ya habia manejado los condensadores pero lo unico que hacia con ellos era cargarlos con el voltage de salida del flyback pero nunca los conecte al mecanismo lo voy a intentar a ver que tal..
saludos..


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Feb 8, 2011)

oigan en el circuito que dice PEBE en el mensaje #43, dice que el trafo es de 110v-220v a 12v, a cuantos amperes?
puede ser trafo comun?
si funciona como para que no se escapen mis gatos?
como debo ajustar el potenciometro (esque no lo entiendo bien)????
SALUDOS!!!!!


----------



## gabhidal (Feb 22, 2011)

Una pregunta?............... Teniendo ya el electrificador, como se puede hacer una alarma para evitar que nos corten el alambre o que pongan a tierra el mismo, para anular el sistema ( en el caso de un ladron). 
Alguien tiene algun circuito de alarma que detecte esto, y suene una sirena?...
Muchas Gracias.
Gabriel.


----------



## richard alonso (Abr 22, 2011)

hola gabhidal mira hace mucho que me dedico a la fabricacion de electrificadores aparte de la reparacion en general,no e encontrado en internet ningun circuito que me sirva pero los que usan alarma estan acompañados de algun pic,me mandan  para repararlos de casi todo el uruguay y no me a llegado ninguno que use alarma como para poder copiarlo pero no es tan facil como pensamos,saludos gente


----------



## gara (May 6, 2011)

Por lo que noto tu quieres es que el alambrado tuyo tenga alto voltaje continuamente... no por intervalos de tiempo o impulsos.. eso puedes lograrlo con un Driver para Flyback el cual es muy poderoso a la hora de mantener aislado cualquier cosa que se acerque a tu alambrado ya que el Flyback tiene una salida de unos 12000 a 25000V dependiendo de el Tv que lo extraigas...


----------



## pimki (Jul 5, 2011)

Hola,saludos a todos.Mi duda es la siguiente,tengo echo un electrificador con en 555 y bobina de auto 12v de las que funcionan con platinos y va bien. He echo otro y para ahorrar espacio le puse una de moto 12v encendido electronico y no va. ¿la bobina es diferente a la que va con platinos? o es que esta mal la bobina.
Gracias de antemano,haber si me pueden aclarar esta duda,un saludo.


----------



## gara (Jul 5, 2011)

Podrias  mostrar el circuito que utilizas para carga y descarga del capacitor con el cual se genera la chispa u ignicion de la bobina por que la unica diferencia que podria haber seria la de los Julios de salida de u Energizador


----------



## pimki (Jul 6, 2011)

Hola gracias por contestar,este es el circuito.Un saludo


----------



## gara (Jul 6, 2011)

Buenas tardes mira

1 Revisa que tu bobina la de moto este bien 
2 cambia la frecuencia de tu oscilador a una mas baja

Una Pregunta por que no utilizas pulsos cada segundo de pequeña duracion en ves de ese tren que le envias por medio de los transistores?

Ese electrificador para que lo usas?


----------



## pimki (Jul 7, 2011)

Hola,gracias por tu interes lo primero es aclarar dos cosas que antes no me di cuenta.En el circuito real el que yo tengo el condensador es de 2.2 y la R/V es de 500K y asi me da un puso/S + o - . la bobina la he cambiado por otra y sigue igual. A mi me guasta la electrinica pero no soy experto en esto, tendra que ver la bateria  es de 2.2A/h. Esta tarde me traen el otro eletrificador que tiene este mismo circuito con un bobina de cohe y va bien para probar con este.Ya les contare como va. Un saludo.


----------



## pimki (Jul 8, 2011)

Hola Chema, el circuito es para ganado,en la pajina del circuito dice que se puede sustituir el tranfo por una bobina de coche. Los pulsos no son continuos sino a intevalos de un segundo + o - hay un espacio de tiempo sin corriente. He cambiado de bobina tambien de moto ,salta chispa pero se calinta el 3055 con la de coche no,voy a buscar una de coche de las que van con platinos y me quito de lios. Bueno gracias a todos, si teneis alguna otra idea o comentario, consejo, porfavor contarmelo. 
Aprobecho la ocasion, a llegado a mis manos un eletrificador zako zero, si alguien tiene esquema o me puede orientar sobre averias mas frecuente se lo agradezco un saludo.


----------



## chevaca (Jul 19, 2011)

hey hola este es el circuito esta en paint porque lo tuvve que dibujar pero aun asi se entiende bien, y por si las dudas les digo como funciona
1el motor cada vez que gira toca los dos contactos con unas escobillas que no son mas que algunas tiras de alarmbre pelado y esto hace que el circuito se cierre y empiez a conducir electricidad por la bobina roja y exite a la bobina del flyback haciendo que se produsca una descarga, y el motor continua girando y con cada vuelta una descarga
no me tomo mas de una hora armarlo jajajajajaj


----------



## SERGIOD (Sep 10, 2011)

Que tal este "Cmos, Electric Fence Design"

"FENCER-1"
enlace:http://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Projects/Fencer/Fencer.htm

NOTES:


Due to a High Peak Current Draw, this Fencer will NOT work properly,
just running from a Power Adapter or a work-bench power supply.


This Electric Fence Should be powered by a 12 Volt Battery and this battery
Should have a Trickle Charger on it.
A Small "Solar Panal" would do this quite well.
(Occassional Cycle Charging a car battery or Sealed lead acid Battery is not a good idea.) 


THE CASE OF THE COIL SHOULD BE CONNECTED TO EITHER GROUND OR THE DIST. TERMINAL.
FAILURE TO DO SO, MAY RESULT IN THE CASE BECOMING ELECTRICALLY HOT.


On Some Ignition Coils, the Points Terminal is Marked as "Dist" for Distributor
and on some others it is marked as "Neg" or "-"


C2 Determines the duration of the pulse and
VR1 determines the number of pulses per second.
The Values shown give good Results.


The LED and R4 are Optional. They just show its working.


After assembly of the Circuit board, All Solder Flux Should be Removed from it.
Solder Flux CAN Become Conductive in the presence of Moisture and this can
result in eventual failure.


Also both the "Circuit Board and Coil Must be Protected from Rain and Snow".


Suitable Insulators must be used on the fence, or Rain will short it out.
It Won't damage the circuit if that happens, But it also won't shock anything.



Not much else I can say now, maybe more later.



An Etched and drilled PCB's is Available from me.
A Kit of parts/pcb is also available. (Excludes the 12 volt Car Coil)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 6, 2011)

En realidad los que yo he visto llevaban 2 transformadores porque 1 era efectivamente para la alimentación y de paso cargaba la bateria.

Pero puede ser que amplificquen la tensión de salida directamente con un transformador...y no use bobina

lo mejor es la bobina porque viene construida específicamente para tal uso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2011)

Algunos utilizan solo la red doméstica sin transformador (descarga capàcitiva CDI) - y bobina de auto.

Otros utilizan la red doméstica y con transformador *aislan* y bajan la tensión a unos 17 Vdc y funcionan con un platino electrónico , a la antigua. Pueden además usar batería de respaldo - y bobina de automovil.

Otros , a batería , utilizan un transformador (de chapa o de ferrite) para elevar la tensión a 300 o 400 Vdc para el CDI -y bobina de auto.

Otros *aislan* y bajan la tensión de línea a 17 Vdc (que también sirve para cargar la batería de soporte) *con un transformador* , luego la elevan a 300 o 400 Vdc para el CDI *con otro transformador* y finalmente la bobina de auto (*que es otro transformador * )


Saludos !


----------



## jol45 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hola.

Que cierto es lo que dice DOSMETROS, La bobina es un transformador o mejor dicho un Auto-transformador, aunque diseñado para un uso, y bajo condiciones de trabajo, determinado , ! pero es un transformador !

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 7, 2011)

Exacto Dosmetros, las bobinas de ignición en realidad son 2 bobinas diferentes que comparten el mismo núcleo y que además tienen unidos 1 de sus polos (llamemoslé el negativo de ambas bobinas) en una bornera común a ambos


----------



## pimki (Dic 5, 2011)

Hola he retomado el circuito del electificador, he encontrado la configuracion que yo queria ,pero tengo un duda con las resistencias de T1 bd 136 una de 220 y la otra salida de la pata 3 del 555 de 3k3.He montado uno y funciona,temo que no sean los valores correcto y tenga averia cuando lleve tiempo funcionando,espero que alguien me heche un cable.No se como poner la imagen del live wire.


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 5, 2011)

*sergiod* 

"NOTA

Debido a un alto Pico actual dibujar, este esgrimista no funcionará correctamente,sólo ejecutando un adaptador de alimentación o una fuente de alimentación de Banco de trabajo Esta valla eléctrica debe ser impulsado por una batería de 12 voltios y esta batería Debe tener un cargador de filtrar en él.Un pequeño "Solar Panal" haría esto bastante bien. (Ocasional ciclo cargando una batería de automóvil o batería de ácido de plomo sellado no es una buena idea). EL CASO DE LA BOBINA DEBE ESTAR CONECTADO A TIERRA O LA TERMINAL DE DISTRIBUCIÓN.NO HACERLO, PUEDE RESULTAR EN CASO DE SER ELÉCTRICAMENTE CALIENTE.En algunas bobinas de encendido, la Terminal de puntos está marcada como "Dist" para distribuidory en algunos otros está marcado como "Neg" o "-"C2 determina la duración del pulso yVR1 determina el número de pulsos por segundo.Los valores mostrados dan buenos resultados.El LED y R4 son opcionales. Sólo muestran su trabajo.Después del montaje de la placa de circuito, todos soldar Flux debe eliminarse de ella.Soldadura Flux puede convertirse en conductor en presencia de humedad y esto puede como resultado eventual fracaso.También ambos la "placa de circuito y bobina deberán estar protegidas de la lluvia y la nieve". Aisladores adecuados deben utilizarse en la valla, o lluvia corta fuera.No dañar el circuito si eso ocurre, sino también no descarga nada.No mucho mas puedo decir ahora, tal vez más más tarde.Un grabado y perforado del PCB está disponible de mí.También está disponible un Kit de piezas/pcb. (Excluye la bobina de automóvil de 12 voltios)Original
Un pequeño "Solar Panal" haría esto bastante bien"


----------



## pimki (Dic 7, 2011)

Muchas gracias a todos, ahora funciona bien, no se calienta la bobina ni el 3055 ,esta colocada en una cerca para caballos, y gracias a ustedes. Estare pendiente pues me interesa lo de la alarma cuando se corte el hilo de la valla. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## cornide (May 25, 2012)

hola pimkie lo dejaste como el circuito de la foto de arriba o cambiaste algo,
ya me dices al go ya tengo los componentes aver si lo armo


----------



## pimki (May 27, 2012)

cornide dijo:


> hola pimkie lo dejaste como el circuito de la foto de arriba o cambiaste algo,
> ya me dices al go ya tengo los componentes aver si lo armo



Hola, este sigue funcionando igual, pero tengo otro ya montado a falta de probar con una bobina (la bobina tiene que ser de las antiguas que funcionan con platinos),ten en cuenta que tienen positivo y negativo, no te equivoques. Aqui te dejo el nuevo.Un saludo.


----------



## cornide (Jun 7, 2012)

hola pinkie,
se podria usar el circuito que osteaste 1º para dar pulsos a un cdi de un coche que trabaje a 12v?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2012)

cornide dijo:


> hola pinkie,
> se podria usar el circuito que osteaste 1º para dar pulsos a un cdi de un coche que trabaje a 12v?



Y por que, no mejor, empleas alguno de los circuitos de descarga capacitiva que hay en el Foro.


----------



## cornide (Jun 7, 2012)

hola fogonazo,
no oi un entendido en electronica,digamos que se lo elemental para no andar perdido,ya no se si son los componentes que fallan o yo soi demasiado torpe,pero creeme que seguire intentandolo


----------



## pimki (Jun 10, 2012)

Hola,un familiar se encontro un electrificador y me lo dio,el problema es que no tiene conexiones ni transformador, no se donde va el + o el - , ni si es de 12v o 9v.Es de la marca ZAR, UN  ZAKO ZERO.A ver si puedo subir una foto por si me echan una mano, gracias un saludo.


----------



## cornide (Jun 10, 2012)

es este,  http://www.pastorelectrico.com/pastores-electricos/pastor-electrico-pila.html.

creo que esto se puede poner no?


----------



## alonso (Jun 10, 2012)

richard alonso dijo:


> bueno gente ya que hay muchos de ustedes que quieren armar este tipo de sistemas aca les mando un circuito,yo lo e echo y marcha bien los armo para vender tengo otros modelos mas pero este por ser fácil se los mando.
> 
> un saludo



que tal richard intente dejar un mensaje pero no pude, yo reparo electrificadores (aca en colombia llamados impulsores) y tengo una pregunta cuantos km de alambre puede llegar a cubrir la bobina de una moto. 

alonso desde colombia.


----------



## pimki (Jun 11, 2012)

cornide dijo:


> es este,  http://www.pastorelectrico.com/pastores-electricos/pastor-electrico-pila.html.
> 
> creo que esto se puede poner no?



Es muy parecido, el mio es mas antiguo. En un lado tiene dos switch de palanca uno paro y marcha y el otro marcado co I y II supongo para dos velocidades, y una lampra de neon , en la otra parte dos salidas una para tierra y otra  al alambre. Pero dentro no tiene ninguna conexion ni el tranformador y ahora no tengo ni idea de donde conecto cada cosa + -  etc. Gracias por responder un saludo


----------



## cornide (Jun 11, 2012)

hola, subo un circuito que me mando richar alonso. el cual no fui capaz de poner a funcionar,el me enseño video del equipo fncionando asi que el torpe sere yo.

me podriais hechar una mano


----------



## cornide (Jun 12, 2012)

bueno, voi probar este circuito con el trafo de una fuente de ordenador por que os trafos que probe anteriormente eran de los comunes, y cuando le conectaba el puente de diodos se caia la tenion a 0 
probe con los diodos 4007 no se si tiene algo que ver con el fallo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 13, 2012)

cornide dijo:


> bueno, voi probar este circuito con el trafo de una fuente de ordenador por que os trafos que probe anteriormente eran de los comunes, y cuando le conectaba el puente de diodos se caia la tenion a 0
> probe con los diodos 4007 no se si tiene algo que ver con el fallo



Antes de que te lleva a moderación dile a un moderado que te borren el mensaje porque esta infringiendo una norma...eso aparte.

Bien el circuito esta bien los diodos son 1N4007 y son los que van en el circuito es mas el recomienda uno inferiores 1N4148 que es un diodo de señal. La frecuencia de trabajo no creo que sea un criterio porque solo llega a 130Hz y no es necesario un diodo rápido, lo primero que tienes que chequear es que allá tensión en el secundario del transformador 210Vac (max) si la respuesta es SI el problema esta en la etapa de disparo que comprende entre el triristor TIC106 y el divisor resistivo con el diac que puede ser el DB3 

el capacitor C4 de 6µF se tiene que cargar SI o SI, si este no esta cargado es porque algo esta mal. Por lo pronto te digo que separes por etapas y vayas probando y tened cuidado porque la tension no es mortal, pero puede generar molestias (como temor a dispositivos electrónicos y fobia a los emprendimientos).

por ultimo el transformador esta bien un de ferrita no te va a servir es mas se te va a quemar toda la etapa primaria 

*ayudaria mucho si subes FOTOS para ver bien que estas asiendo​*


----------



## cornide (Jun 18, 2012)

hola asi es ta la cosa la salida recificada me da 188vcc  pero el condensador grande es de 220v   pero le entran casi 600v estubo apunto de estallar

el bta16 esta cerrado y en intervalos de tiempo 2s se abre y me corta la tension esto ceo que tendria que ser al reves NA y para descargar el condensador cuaro cerrarse.

aver si me esplique bien gracias por la ayuda


----------



## cornide (Jun 18, 2012)

bueno. lo tengo funcionando el problema es que tengo una frecuencia de chispa elevadisima al final le puse un bt136. y un condensaor dde 1000v 180nf. para la freuencia de dsparo pone que va en funcion del capacitador del diac pero pue varios en serie, bueno probe un monton de valores y siempre me saca la misma frecuencia


----------



## cornide (Jun 19, 2012)

hola de nuevo, tengo problemas en el circuito de disparo, probe con bt16,bt112.
ahora compre este haber si va bien.el problema es que tengo entre mt1 y mt2 hay 670v entonces cierra el tristor sin ser mandado por el gate, osea con el gate desconectado.

este nuevo aguanta 800v pero el diac no me lo dispara 

este es btw69800.pongo el data:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/22040/STMICROELECTRONICS/BTW69800.html


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 19, 2012)

alonso dijo:


> que tal richard intente dejar un mensaje pero no pude, yo reparo electrificadores (aca en colombia llamados impulsores) y tengo una pregunta cuantos km de alambre puede llegar a cubrir la bobina de una moto.
> 
> alonso desde colombia.



Hola Amigo, respondiendo segun experiencia, sobre la distancia eficaz, sera muy determinante de que tanto se encuentren los alambres aislados de los propios postes, cosa que es complicado de lograr, sobre todo si el cerco es antiguo o no fue pensado para tal fin.
Comento, en un cerco de no mas de 300mts. de longitud, era imposible lograr un funcionamiento apropiado de un equipo el cual estaba dotado para accionar un alambrado de hasta 8Km, pues el clima humedo y la madera de la cual estaban hechos los postes, ocasionaban terribles perdidas.


----------



## pip (Jun 19, 2012)

gente yo hise este circuito con la bobina de un auto, pero el tema es que cuando lo conecto a la alambre empiesa a agarrar todo el circuito corriente o sea chispaso por donde le acerques la pinsa de punta, cuando no esta conectado a la alambre la corriente fluye por la bobina del auto nomal mente otra cosa como podria aumentarle el voltaje para que pege mas fuerte la patada le cambie la resistencia del pin 3 (testeando) y tira mas fuerte el chispaso, pero el problema es el de arriba que larga chispa por todo lado cuando lo pongo al alambrado, segun me dijeron la bobina del auto puede llegar a darte un patadon que te puede dormir el braso tanto asi es ? si es asi que abria que cambiar para que pege ese patadon, tambien queria probar con una bobina de moto pero no tengo en este momento 

gracias y saludos-.


----------



## cornide (Jun 19, 2012)

pip  ese circuito lo probe de mi formas y no hay forma de que valla bien,ahora estoi con el que me paso richard esi si tira bien si puedes hacer el otro es muhco mejor.
si quieres te comento como voi con el por que tengo un prblema con el disparo.
un saludo


----------



## pip (Jun 19, 2012)

cornide dijo:
			
		

> no pero el 555 solo se usa para el trafo elevador  el laminado que se conecta  al reves.
> el disparo lo forman las resistencias en serie de 10M el diac y el condensador c3



aca hay otro yo me tiro mas por este  

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/cerca-electrica.htm


----------



## pimki (Jun 20, 2012)

Hola,las bobinas de encendido de coche funcionan a 12v y segun que bobina pueden dar 20kv.No vale cualquier bobina deben ser de las antiguas de las que funcionan con platinos. lo tengo comprobado. Tengo uno que hice con una bobina antigua de la marca fensa,y funciona perfectamente, hice otro circuito igual pero la bobina no es igual y sin conectarlo da chispazo pero al conectarlo a la misma valla a 100m no llega nada de corriente y 2n3055 se calienta un monton el otro no.Un saludo


----------



## cornide (Jun 20, 2012)

alguien me puede hechar una mano.tengo el bta16 asi conectado +a case el negativo es el cable amarillo .

el divisor y el diac el cable rojo que sale del diac al gate del bta.
pero el bta no me cierra el circuito entre positivo y negativo 
el diac a su salila aumenta progrsivamente la tension a que voltaje tendria que disparar e bta


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 20, 2012)

cornide dijo:


> bueno. lo tengo funcionando el problema es que tengo una frecuencia de chispa elevadisima al final le puse un bt136. y un condensaor dde 1000v 180nf. para la freuencia de dsparo pone que va en funcion del capacitador del diac pero pue varios en serie, bueno probe un monton de valores y siempre me saca la misma frecuencia



el disparo esta en el tiempo que tarda en cargarse el capacitor que luego es descargado por el tiristor si esto lo puedes lograr "demorando" con una resistencia de limitacion entre los diodos y el capacitor recuarda que el disparo se da cuando llega a los 600volts si quieres que sea antes tendras que modificar el divisor resistivo y puede que descargue a los 400v que es lo mas ideal 200Volt


----------



## cornide (Jun 20, 2012)

gracias por conestar sstc.

me estas hablando del condensador que esta antes del diac, en la entrda del diac tengo 17v salida del diac ov  al principio del divisor resistivo 800v 
el condensador entre negativo y el divisor es de 224nf y 250v creo que este nunca se cargara con el divisor por que me reduce mucho la tension,esi en lo corecto tengo vrios de 63v y 220nf sera mejor poner eses


----------



## pimki (Jun 21, 2012)

Hola, esto es un zako zero un familiar me lo dio asi sin conexiones. haber si alguien me echa una mano, no se donde va +,- , lampara neon etc,el tranfo creo que no es el original.Un saludo.

Las fotos no estan muy bien,haber si practico un poco.



Estas dos ultimas  creo que estan mejor.


----------



## cornide (Jun 21, 2012)

bueno equipo terminado, me falta provar la potencia sobre el alambrado este finde lo pruevo.

a por cierto cambie el divisor resisivo,el diac y bt16 por un descargador de gas el primer descargador era de 350v y dava un pulso por segundo  como era de vaja potencia se rompio,y solo tenian de 600v asique ahora los pulsos son cada 4s. para la semana cojere otro de mayor potencia de 350v.

os dejo unas fotos


----------



## alonso (Jun 22, 2012)

la hora de agradecer al foro ha llegado, he terminado la etapa inicial de mi microempresa, la fase de producción a culminado con éxito después de mucho tire y afloje, prueba y error. ahora viene la comercializaion y posicionamiento que de seguro me sera un poco mas facil.

agradezco mucho la colaboracion que me fue brindada en este foro 

ALONSO desde Colombia.

ha y mi producto la referencia mas chica ya que la cámara no colaboro mas.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 22, 2012)

alonso dijo:


> la hora de agradecer al foro ha llegado, he terminado la etapa inicial de mi microempresa, la fase de producción a culminado con éxito después de mucho tire y afloje, prueba y error. ahora viene la comercializaion y posicionamiento que de seguro me sera un poco mas facil.
> 
> agradezco mucho la colaboracion que me fue brindada en este foro
> 
> ...


Felicidades por culminar tu proyecto 

Que diagrama usaste y que transformador


----------



## alonso (Jun 22, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Felicidades por culminar tu proyecto
> 
> Que diagrama usaste y que transformador




el circuito es el siguiente, y use un transformador que yo mismo fabrico, probé con la bobina de moto pero los resultados que obtuve solo me gustaron para ser usadas en las cercas de menos de 15 Km.

saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 22, 2012)

alonso dijo:


> el circuito es el siguiente, y use un transformador que yo mismo fabrico, probé con la bobina de moto pero los resultados que obtuve solo me gustaron para ser usadas en las cercas de menos de 15 Km.
> 
> saludos.



ese pcb como que no esta muy claro serias tan amble de agregarle los componentes


----------



## alonso (Jun 24, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> ese pcb como que no esta muy claro serias tan amble de agregarle los componentes




lo pedido brother


----------



## pip (Jun 24, 2012)

alonso dijo:


> lo pedido brother



que lo alimentas con 220v? y el trafo que trafo es cuantas vuelta le das ? :S para hacer el bobinado :S


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 24, 2012)

alonso dijo:


> lo pedido brother



Gracias por la respuesta inmediata


----------



## alonso (Jun 26, 2012)

pip dijo:


> que lo alimentas con 220v? y el trafo que trafo es cuantas vuelta le das ? :S para hacer el bobinado :S



el circuito trabaja a 110v y uso 45 vueltas de barnizado #17 para el primario y 650 vueltas de #27 para el secundario.


----------



## pip (Jun 26, 2012)

alonso dijo:


> el circuito trabaja a 110v y uso 45 vueltas de barnizado #17 para el primario y 650 vueltas de #27 para el secundario.



para que trabaje a 220v tedria que cambiar todas las resistencias verdad? el lhmp 7000 no se consigue aca en junin no importa si no se lo pongo verdad?


----------



## alonso (Jun 28, 2012)

pip dijo:


> para que trabaje a 220v tedria que cambiar todas las resistencias verdad? el lhmp 7000 no se consigue aca en junin no importa si no se lo pongo verdad?



 la verdad lo de ponerlo a 220v no se como seria


----------



## pip (Jun 28, 2012)

alonso dijo:


> la verdad lo de ponerlo a 220v no se como seria



Yo tampoco porque la verdad no entiendo como sacar las resistencias para 220v o sea son muchas cosas por tomar en cuenta y te termina confundiendo espero que alguien nos ayude


----------



## cornide (Jun 29, 2012)

hola de nuevo, bueno despues de probar con los descagadores de gas, envez de bt16 y el diac,puesto que no fui capaz de acelo fucionar, los descargadores aguantan 2 dias funcionando des pues de esto dejan de funcionar.
entonces necesitaria ayuda para ver que es lo que estoi haciendo mal y poder usar el diac para crear el pulso al bt16. al circuito que me refiero es al que colge atras el que me paso richar alonso.
estaria muy agradecido.

yo supongo que las resistencias tienen un valor demasiado grande.


----------



## pip (Jul 2, 2012)

cornide dijo:


> hola de nuevo, bueno despues de probar con los descagadores de gas, envez de bt16 y el diac,puesto que no fui capaz de acelo fucionar, los descargadores aguantan 2 dias funcionando des pues de esto dejan de funcionar.
> entonces necesitaria ayuda para ver que es lo que estoi haciendo mal y poder usar el diac para crear el pulso al bt16. al circuito que me refiero es al que colge atras el que me paso richar alonso.
> estaria muy agradecido.
> 
> yo supongo que las resistencias tienen un valor demasiado grande.



mi amigo yo arme este y anda falta testearlo bien pero patea 
http://www.electronica2000.com/inversores/electrificador.htm

es el primero del wizard circuit fijate q hay 2 porque uno es para la bobina el chispero para mi vieja  el otro es el que puse el de la pagina


----------



## cornide (Jul 3, 2012)

dices que hay 2 en ese enlace no te entendi a cual te refieres esta tarde voi por optoacoplador aver si soi capaz de disparar el triac


----------



## pip (Jul 3, 2012)

cornide dijo:


> dices que hay 2 en ese enlace no te entendi a cual te refieres esta tarde voi por optoacoplador aver si soi capaz de disparar el triac



 claro hay 2 pcb el primero es el de la pagina el otro es el chispero 555 y la bobina de inicion  yo arme el primero y patiar me patio, pero es una patada que no duele, pero asusta o sea es devil le falta mas fuersa, tendre que probar cambiando resstencia la de 200  Ω y la de 100  Ω son de 1watts porque segun el circuit wizard de 1/4 las explotaba, asi que nose si sera por eso pero tengo que probarlo con otro trafo, de 12v a 220v yo lo estaba usando con uno de 220v a 15v nose que diferencia hay pero probar no cuesta nada...


----------



## constantan (Jul 9, 2012)

me lo dio un amigo, diciendome que dejo de funcionar lo revise visualmente y no tiene componentes dañados a simple vista. tiene un componente un scr el tyn612. lei en la web que se dañan con facilidad si se utiliza mal creo que puede ser ese el problema pero espero otros comentarios.

fotos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 10, 2012)

Amigo, lamentablemente tus fotografias no aportan mucho, deberias armar un esquema del circuito para luego publicarlo.


----------



## pip (Jul 24, 2012)

cornide dijo:
			
		

> estoi con el pasor electrico el problema que tengo es que no me dispara el tristor, te cuento cargo el condensador 4 asta 300v toco el gate con la salida del diac y salta la chispa pero si dejo conectado el gate al diac y alimento el circuito cuando llega a 300v no salta lo deje asta los 550v.
> pero separando el gate del diac cuando el condensador eta cargado con 100v y conecto diac con gate salta el arco.
> a que es devido, si este no es el sito para la pregunta siento haverlo hecho,pero me siento inutil con este circuito,



yo encntre 2 mas pero aun no los probe si alguien los quiere hacer uno es sencillo 220v (ojo) y el otro es a 12v 6A+


----------



## richard alonso (Jul 24, 2012)

pip dijo:


> yo encntre 2 mas pero aun no los probe si alguien los quiere hacer uno es sencillo 220v (ojo) y el otro es a 12v 6A+


los 2 circuitos que mostras ahi no te recomiendo que los armes eso no va a patear nada de nada,ya que ni siquiera tiene un condensador de carga,saludos



alonso dijo:


> que tal richard intente dejar un mensaje pero no pude, yo reparo electrificadores (aca en colombia llamados impulsores) y tengo una pregunta cuantos km de alambre puede llegar a cubrir la bobina de una moto.
> 
> alonso desde colombia.


 
hola alonso eso depende del circuito al cual conectes la bobina y por supuesto la calidad de la misma saludos

hola amigos aca les dejo las fotos del circuito que le pase a cornide el mismo que el subio como pueden ver esta armado con los componentes que indica el diagrama el 555,el tip las 4 resistencias de 10mo mas el diac y el tiristor,el trafo de 220v a 24v x 300ma en lugar del de 220v a 12v x 300ma que indica el diagrama,proximamente subire un link de este circuito funcionando saludos


----------



## ikepaz (Jul 24, 2012)

ojo !!!!!! en Argentina la ley es muy clara,si provocas daño a terceros ( lesiones leves,graves o gravisimas e inclisive la muerte de alguien sin querer ( homicidio culposo) la pasaras muy mal,en el codigo penal esta muy bien aclarado lo referente a defensas invisibles o electrificacion de cercos,el desconocimiento de la ley no los excluye de la responsabilidad a quien lo diseñe ,venda,provea o instale o tenga participacion directa o indirecta.Aun cuando sea un delincuente que ingreso a tu jardin , tiene derecho a demandarte por los daños que le ocasine la descarga , hay muy buenos abogados que trabajan para estos casos.
Mucha suerte.


----------



## pip (Jul 24, 2012)

richard alonso dijo:


> los 2 circuitos que mostras ahi no te recomiendo que los armes eso no va a patear nada de nada,ya que ni siquiera tiene un condensador de carga,saludos
> 
> hola alonso eso depende del circuito al cual conectes la bobina y por supuesto la calidad de la misma saludos
> 
> hola amigos aca les dejo las fotos del circuito que le pase a cornide el mismo que el subio como pueden ver esta armado con los componentes que indica el diagrama el 555,el tip las 4 resistencias de 10mo mas el diac y el tiristor,el trafo de 220v a 24v x 300ma en lugar del de 220v a 12v x 300ma que indica el diagrama,proximamente subire un link de este circuito funcionando saludos


 
el circuito es este lo arme en el circuit wizard aver si esta bien.... le puse una lampara donde iria la bobina de ignicion, larga 2,00 uV y 30 watts pero es un filamento en el circuit wizard no es una bobina de ignicion  

dejo foto y el circuito en circuit wizard 



ikepaz dijo:


> ojo !!!!!! en Argentina la ley es muy clara,si provocas daño a terceros ( lesiones leves,graves o gravisimas e inclisive la muerte de alguien sin querer ( homicidio culposo) la pasaras muy mal,en el codigo penal esta muy bien aclarado lo referente a defensas invisibles o electrificacion de cercos,el desconocimiento de la ley no los excluye de la responsabilidad a quien lo diseñe ,venda,provea o instale o tenga participacion directa o indirecta.Aun cuando sea un delincuente que ingreso a tu jardin , tiene derecho a demandarte por los daños que le ocasine la descarga , hay muy buenos abogados que trabajan para estos casos.
> Mucha suerte.


 
si pero creo que modificando para que solo de una patadita no pasa nada o sea no llegar a matar al tipo sino una pata que de sensacion de no tocar :S


----------



## richard alonso (Jul 25, 2012)

ikepaz dijo:


> ojo !!!!!! en Argentina la ley es muy clara,si provocas daño a terceros ( lesiones leves,graves o gravisimas e inclisive la muerte de alguien sin querer ( homicidio culposo) la pasaras muy mal,en el codigo penal esta muy bien aclarado lo referente a defensas invisibles o electrificacion de cercos,el desconocimiento de la ley no los excluye de la responsabilidad a quien lo diseñe ,venda,provea o instale o tenga participacion directa o indirecta.Aun cuando sea un delincuente que ingreso a tu jardin , tiene derecho a demandarte por los daños que le ocasine la descarga , hay muy buenos abogados que trabajan para estos casos.
> Mucha suerte.



puede que sea asi pero aca en uruguay se puede usar para seguridad en las casas,claro que hay que poner un cartel donde diga propiedad electrificada y no lo digo por decir,aca en mi ciudad no es comun verlo pero en montevideo esta lleno de casas donde los usan asi que si asi mismo con cartel y todo alguien recive una descarga por querer meterse en tu casa bien merecido se lo tiene





pip dijo:


> el circuito es este lo arme en el circuit wizard aver si esta bien.... le puse una lampara donde iria la bobina de ignicion, larga 2,00 uV y 30 watts pero es un filamento en el circuit wizard no es una bobina de ignicion
> 
> dejo foto y el circuito en circuit wizard
> 
> ...



pip ese circuito que mostras es el mismo que yo fabrico,podes ver las 2 fotos que subi e incluso fijate que subi el video a youtube,como veras el circuito funciona bien de bien,,en mi circuito lleva un tiristor cosa que ahi no esta si usaras un tiristor tal cual esta publicado el circuito por cornide ya que yo se lo pase lo unico que tenes que variar es el valor del condensador de 220nf que va conectado entre el diac y el catodo del tiristor,tenes que usar un valor de 340nf ya que con 220nf va aquedar mmmuuuyyyy rapido,pero con 340 o un poco mas va a quedar un poquito mas lento con lo que va a patear mucho mas,otra cosa para que el circuito consuma menos en lugar de usar un trafo de 220v a 12v x 300ma usen uno de 220v a 24v x 300ma,con ese trafo te va a consumir unos 180ma mas o menos ya e echo todas lasmediciones por eso te lo digo saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 25, 2012)

vivo en el municipio de quilmes, buenos aires. en la residencia que antiguamente usaba el presidente de la cerveceria quilmes instalaron un vallado perimetral electrificado, bien señalizado con carteles llamativos e iluminados cosa de que se vea de noche. por si las moscas cuentan con un doble vallado, el que da a la calle es de alambre tejido comun y silvestre con alambre de pua en su parte superior, desde ese vallado hasta el electrificado hay una distancia de 2 metros por lo menos.

si el señor chorro queda bobo electrificado ahi evidentemente es por que entraba a robar, no por que tuvo un accidente pasando por la vereda

se la pensaron bien los tipos


----------



## pip (Jul 25, 2012)

richard alonso dijo:


> *
> pip ese circuito que mostras es el mismo que yo fabrico,podes ver las 2 fotos que subi e incluso fijate que subi el video a youtube,como veras el circuito funciona bien de bien,,en mi circuito lleva un tiristor cosa que ahi no esta si usaras un tiristor tal cual esta publicado el circuito por cornide ya que yo se lo pase lo unico que tenes que variar es el valor del condensador de 220nf que va conectado entre el diac y el catodo del tiristor,tenes que usar un valor de 340nf ya que con 220nf va aquedar mmmuuuyyyy rapido,pero con 340 o un poco mas va a quedar un poquito mas lento con lo que va a patear mucho mas,otra cosa para que el circuito consuma menos en lugar de usar un trafo de 220v a 12v x 300ma usen uno de 220v a 24v x 300ma,con ese trafo te va a consumir unos 180ma mas o menos ya e echo todas lasmediciones por eso te lo digo saludos*



no, no no digo que no ande mi amigo, sino que ese seria el circuito en el circuit wizard el tiristor seria thyristor? si es asi, si esta en el diagrama que subi , haora bien te ago una pregunta para que pege menos o sea sea una sensacion y no un boleo como puedo regular eso ? cambiando las resistencia de 10m por mas ?de 15m y el capacitor de 500nf para que no tire patada tan rapidas que sea patada pero que no te duerma el braso sino que no puedas tocar, nose si se entiende lo que quiero decir  igual dando una sensacion de corriente da miedo aveces...


----------



## richard alonso (Jul 25, 2012)

pip dijo:


> no, no no digo que no ande mi amigo, sino que ese seria el circuito en el circuit wizard el tiristor seria thyristor? si es asi, si esta en el diagrama que subi , haora bien te ago una pregunta para que pege menos o sea sea una sensacion y no un boleo como puedo regular eso ? cambiando las resistencia de 10m por mas ?de 15m y el capacitor de 500nf para que no tire patada tan rapidas que sea patada pero que no te duerma el braso sino que no puedas tocar, nose si se entiende lo que quiero decir  igual dando una sensacion de corriente da miedo aveces...



si aumentas el valor de las R  de 10mo lo que vas a conseguir es que el circuito tenga una patada mas fuerte ya que de la suma de las 4 resistencias es lo que le llega de tencion al diac para que este exite la G del tiristor,si queres que el circuito logre patear pero que sea mucho menos podes hacer lo siguiente,primero hacer que el circuito quede muy rapido para eso podes usar un condensador de 220nf y si queres que quede mas rapido tenes que ir poniendo un valor cada ves mas bajo,osea 200nf,190nf etc etc,ya que si queda muy rapido el condensador de carga va a cargar con menos tencion con lo que el circuito a su salida va a tener menos tencion devido a que el trafo elevador en su primario no estara reciviendo mucha tencion por parte del condensador de carga,y si no queres complicarte mucho lo otro seria alimentar el circuito con menos de 12v,quizas quede un poquito mas lento pero va a jenerar mucho menos,yo en pruevas extremas lo e echo funcionar hasta con 6v pero la chispa que genera es muuuuyyy poquita,si tenes una fuente de alimentacion bariable lo conectas a 12v y de apoquito le vas bajando tencion hasta que el equipo entregue la tencion mas o menos deceada,espero me alla explicado bien,saludos


----------



## cornide (Jul 26, 2012)

hola, richar. bueno ya te comente y para que todos sepan ya logre hacer andar el pastor, el problema venia del diac que me dieron en la tienda de electronica me dieron cuatro pero no eran diacs no se que me dieron no fui capaz de encontrarlos en el data shet pero fui a otra casa de componentes y hora si v bien. y si que patea bien, doi las gracias a todos los que me aveis ayudado sobretodo a richar si ne cesitais algo preguntar que os ayudare gustosamente.





pip dijo:


> yo encntre 2 mas pero aun no los probe si alguien los quiere hacer uno es sencillo 220v (ojo) y el otro es a 12v 6A+



pip no creo que vallan a patear mucho creeme que ya prove como 8 circuitos que rondavan por la red el unico que funciono 100% bien fue el de richar y con una buena patada ,probado en mis carnes,siempre procuro probar lo que hago para no tener problemas si alguien le toca sin querer.


----------



## pip (Jul 26, 2012)

cornide dijo:


> hola, richar. bueno ya te comente y para que todos sepan ya logre hacer andar el pastor, el problema venia del diac que me dieron en la tienda de electronica me dieron cuatro pero no eran diacs no se que me dieron no fui capaz de encontrarlos en el data shet pero fui a otra casa de componentes y hora si v bien. y si que patea bien, doi las gracias a todos los que me aveis ayudado sobretodo a richar si ne cesitais algo preguntar que os ayudare gustosamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
no hiciste el pcb ? si lo hiciste me lo podrias pasar ?

thnks


----------



## alonso (Jul 29, 2012)

richard alonso dijo:


> si aumentas el valor de las R  de 10mo lo que vas a conseguir es que el circuito tenga una patada mas fuerte ya que de la suma de las 4 resistencias es lo que le llega de tencion al diac para que este exite la G del tiristor,si queres que el circuito logre patear pero que sea mucho menos podes hacer lo siguiente,primero hacer que el circuito quede muy rapido para eso podes usar un condensador de 220nf y si queres que quede mas rapido tenes que ir poniendo un valor cada ves mas bajo,osea 200nf,190nf etc etc,ya que si queda muy rapido el condensador de carga va a cargar con menos tencion con lo que el circuito a su salida va a tener menos tencion devido a que el trafo elevador en su primario no estara reciviendo mucha tencion por parte del condensador de carga,y si no queres complicarte mucho lo otro seria alimentar el circuito con menos de 12v,quizas quede un poquito mas lento pero va a jenerar mucho menos,yo en pruevas extremas lo e echo funcionar hasta con 6v pero la chispa que genera es muuuuyyy poquita,si tenes una fuente de alimentacion bariable lo conectas a 12v y de apoquito le vas bajando tencion hasta que el equipo entregue la tencion mas o menos deceada,espero me alla explicado bien,saludos



hola richard recien reviso tu respuesta y te agradezco la atención, la verdad que no he tenido queja de los impulsores que he fabricado pero quiero tener la certeza de que si cubre la cantidad que supongo o por lo menos hacerme una idea de que asi es, mientras lo pruebo en campo personalmente, este es el circuito que utilizo y las bobinas son de buena calidad que opinas.

no se que pasa pero no puedo subir imagenes voy a ver que resuelvo.

aca dejo un enlace fue lo mas rapido que pude hacer .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uS-0o6HkDg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## kapocha69 (Ago 29, 2012)

Buenas a todos. me llego para reparar un electrificador rural a 12 volt. El circuito lo encontre en interner es este http://www.peonargentina.com.ar/template/media/35-12-4.pdf revise todo trafo condensador de carga y plaqueta. en la ultima encontre q*UE* estaba cortada la bobina osciladora. el tema es q*UE* no consigo el repuesto. Queria saber con q*UE* puedo reemplazarla o bien algun circuito de 12 volt para reemplazaer la plaqueta entera y listo..


----------



## richard alonso (Ago 29, 2012)

hola lo mejor es que mandes a reparar el transformador es mucho mas facil eso que ponerse a armar un electrificador completo saludos


----------



## kapocha69 (Ago 29, 2012)

Richard gracias por responder. el trafito de pulso en cuestion es una bobina en forma de cazoleta. la desarme para arreglarla pero la empeore todo! jeje la rompi del todo.. la idea es hacer la etapa de oscilacion con un 555 y la parte de elevasion de tension dejarla tal cual el esquemat anterior..
pero no se si en el mdio del campo con 12volt el rendimient con el 555 va a ser muy pobre...

la idea q*UE* tenia era reemplazar ese bobinado de osilacion con algo similar.. pero en mi ciudad ni hay nadie q*UE* repare esas malditas bobinas jejej

saludos


----------



## gara (Ago 30, 2012)

Hola kapocha69 lo que debes de hacer es lo siguiente el nucleo donde vino la el transfo o la bobina osciladora tambien lo dañaste??



Si no lo dañaste has lo siguiente es fácil re-bobinarlo

en el primario le das alrededor de 25-30 con cable calibre 27 AWG 
en la bobina que va a la base del transistor la bobinas con 15 vueltas con calibra 29 AWG
luego al secundario que es la de alto voltaje serian alrededor de 500 a 700 vueltas con calibre 32 o 30 AWG

NOTA la ultima bobina la del secundario aislas capa por capa para no tener saltos de tencion


----------



## kapocha69 (Ago 30, 2012)

gara. gracias por tu respuesta. Mira el nucleo no esta dañado ni nada.. solo empeze a desenrollar el alambre y era muy fino y largo..(muy largo jej) y bue en resumen la pudri jej..

los diametros de alambre q*UE* me pasas AWG no los entiendo.. digamos en mm a q*UE* equivalen?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2012)

kapocha69 dijo:


> gara. gracias por tu respuesta. Mira el nucleo no esta dañado ni nada.. solo empeze a desenrollar el alambre y era muy fino y largo..(muy largo jej) y bue en resumen la pudri jej..
> 
> los diametros de alambre q*UE* me pasas AWG no los entiendo.. digamos en mm a q*UE* equivalen?




*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 


*Tabla de equivalencias AWG*


----------



## kapocha69 (Ago 30, 2012)

gara ahi te paso unas fotos de la bobina en cuetion.. el circuito lo saque de internet.. en realidad el electrificador q tengo q reparar venia en la placa la inscrpcion peon 35-10P y con eso lo encontre en internet.. 

por eso los datos de la bobina eran 22x13-1 y 26-16-2.. trafo de pulsos tambien decia..

te consulto por los valores q me pasaste anteriormente.. el numer de vueltas y demas.. de donde sacas esos datos?


----------



## gara (Ago 30, 2012)

Bueno mira lo que pasa es que ese circuito usa un oscilador RCC Flyback es un oscilador que tiene frecuencia variable, y esos datos lo saco de pruebas hechas con ese tipo de osciladores por la experiencia que he adquirido siempre oscilan entre los 12Khz y los 30Khz por eso la bobina primaria esta entre esos rangos de vueltas y la segunda bobina que es la de flyback la que excita al transistor es casi siempre la mitad de vueltas de la bobina primaria la segunda la puedes sacar con respecto al voltaje de salida con la relación del transformador osea las que dice que v1/v2 = n1/n2 luego este tipo de oscilador casi siempre la primera bobina se excita con 10V que seria v1 luego v2 lo pones tu dependiendo del valor que especifique el capacitor a cargar que esta entra 250 a 400v

en resumidas cuentas si quieres un v2 = 250vac entonces haces los calculos
10v/250v =0.04
luego si colocas a N1=25 vueltas calculas N2
N1/N2=0.04
25/N2=0.04
N2=25/0.04
N2=625 vueltas

Facil cierto..


----------



## kapocha69 (Ago 30, 2012)

gara muy buena explicacion.. jamas se me ubiese ocurrido que oscilaban tan rapido, puesto que la tension se eleva con un transformador y el regimen de frecuencia para q funcione bien esta dentro de los 50 hz. 
pense q la oscilacion q generaba el circuito andaba en una frecuencia mas baja.. 

en fin.. tratare de seguir tus consejos.. gracias..


----------



## richard alonso (Ago 30, 2012)

hola si podes usar solo la etapa osciladora de mi circuito con toda la otra estapa como tu deceas hacer claro que una cosa es lo teorico y la otra es lo practico pero si te las ingenias lo podes usar saludos


----------



## richard alonso (Ago 31, 2012)

hola el circuito esta publicado en el foro pero bueno lo buscare y lo volvere a subir



bueno aqui esta el equipo completo una cosa en lugar de usar el trafo de 220v a 12v x 300ma yo lo cambie por otro de 220v a 24v x 300ma con lo que el equipo no consume nada


----------



## gara (Ago 31, 2012)

Bueno richard gracias por tu aporte ya e visto ese circuito y yo personalmente lo modifique agregando otras cositas lo que hice fue subir la frecuencia para trabajar con nucleos de ferrita la frecuencia esta entre los 18Khz y 20Khz lo que hace que el transformador sea mas pequeño y por ende el circuito tambien



use la el 555 como pwm (Modulador de ancho de pulso) para variar el ciclo útil de la señal y asi poder lograr menos consumo y mejores resultados


----------



## kapocha69 (Ago 31, 2012)

bueno finalmente me eh decidido por realizar el circuito que muy gentilmente paso richard alonso, puesto que el circuito original la bobina en donde estoy es totalmente imposible de conseguir y bobinar.. 

los elementos con los q cuento para elevar la tesion son el capacito de 2uf y 250volt y un transformador de alta tension que vino con el electrificador... entonces el trafo que esta en el circuito de  220 a 24 que mencionaba richard es necesario ponerlo?..

y la otra duda es cual es la frecuencia mas conveniente de trabajo del 555.. intuitivamente pienso que debe trabajar en medio segundo aproximadamente.. es decir tiempo como para que luego de un pulso de alta tension en el alambre deje soltarlo en caso de contacto con el mismo


----------



## gara (Sep 1, 2012)

El circuito 555 trabaja al rededor de unos 400Hz con la configuracion que tiene o los valores actuales que tiene las resistencia y el capacitor


----------



## kapocha69 (Sep 3, 2012)

richard alonso dijo:


> hola el circuito esta publicado en el foro pero bueno lo buscare y lo volvere a subir
> 
> 
> 
> bueno aqui esta el equipo completo una cosa en lugar de usar el trafo de 220v a 12v x 300ma yo lo cambie por otro de 220v a 24v x 300ma con lo que el equipo no consume nada


 


Richard. En el esquematico que usaste.. tengo dudas en el capacitor c3. En el .doc dice que depende del capacitor que alimenta la bobina fianl o el utlima trafo que levanta la tension..

para mi caso que uso uno de 20uf 250volt cual me conviene usar??


----------



## gara (Sep 4, 2012)

Bueno amigos la ultima etapa es la fundamental en estos aparatos ya que el capacitor que se descarga atraves del transformador de salida es el que manda la energía del pulso ósea los demás en el circuito es para cargar a ese capacitor


----------



## kapocha69 (Sep 5, 2012)

bueno armado todo.. al parecer fuciona pero no como lo esperado.. la chispa que tengo a la salida es muy chica.. es mas no se ve.. pero se escucha una especie de arco que me indica que algo tengo siempre y cuando una los cables a la salida.. 

el capacitor C3.. lo deje en 0.1uf de poliester.. estoy pensando en cambiarlo para ver que pasa..

igualmente el el primer transformador que use es uno de 9 volt (invertido) asi que puede ser la causa de que tenga muy baja tension a ala salida.. 

una ultima pregunta al foro.. El primer transformador en el circuito.. una pata del secundarios va a masa o a la red de diodo rectificadores?
es decir es como dice la siguiente imagen:


o como en el archivo .doc que nos facilito richard.. 

saludos..


----------



## cornide (Sep 5, 2012)

claro la otra salida del trafo tiene que ir entre el diodo 4 y el 5. sin unir las masas de los dos circuitos.
el oscilador antes del transformador y y el que esta despues del trafo



que tension te da a la entrada del trafo?



si lo hiciste como pusiste en la imagen, tendrias que cambiar el condensador 2 por el 3 estan cambiados.


----------



## kapocha69 (Sep 5, 2012)

cornide gracias por tu respuesta.. 

A la entrada del primer trafo tengo mas o menos 150 volt.. según una simulación tendría que tener 300 volt.

arme el mismo circuito de la imagen que postie en mi anterior comentario.. en el capacitor de salida coloque uno de 20uf de unos 250 volt.. el el que va a masa despues del diac de 0.1uf de poliester.. 

la salida del trafo las uni a masa.. asi que ahi debe estar el error.. 

las masas antes del trafo y despues tiene q estar aisladas?? creo que
 ahi meti la para.. tengo todo a masa comun


----------



## cornide (Sep 5, 2012)

si separada, como si fueran 2 circuitos independientes antes y despues del trafo .
la entrada del trafo creo que ami me daba 9 ó 10v


----------



## kapocha69 (Sep 5, 2012)

cornide dijo:


> si separada, como si fueran 2 circuitos independientes antes y despues del trafo .
> la entrada del trafo creo que ami me daba 9 ó 10v



ah ok.. osea, que despues del tip41 tenes que tener 9-12volt? y a la salida del trafo 220?


----------



## cornide (Sep 5, 2012)

si justo, para eso es el trafo para elevar a 220 mas o menos.
el primer circuito digamos es por que los trafos van en alterna,ami me daba 112herzios,por eso en la entrada mides como 9 ó 10v


----------



## kapocha69 (Sep 5, 2012)

para no tener q errarle mas... este es el esquematico final?? jeje la segunda parte del electrificador despues del transformador.. se unen en masa por el trafo de salida  verdad?

Ver el archivo adjunto ISIS Professional - UNTITLED.pdf


----------



## cornide (Sep 5, 2012)

si de la borna negatiba del trafo ,sacas la pika a tierra


----------



## gara (Sep 7, 2012)

cornide como te fue con el circuito que mostaste del 555 cuanto consume?? en W y cuanto entrega a la salida en W?



les voy a dar unos parametros para que se entienda mejor el funcionamiento de estos aparatos y la afeiciencia con que deben trabajar

1 el corazon de estos aparatos el el capacitor que deseamos cargar sea de los X µf y que sea y el voltaje que sea vale

2 luego obtenido las caracteristicas de este capacitor es que nos ponemos a diseñar el circuito de carga.

3 ejemplo un capacitor que tenga 10µf a 250 Vac nos entregara a la salida del transformador de alta el 70% de su carga en Julio - W/sg, cuya energia se calcula con la siguiente ecuacion E=0.5*C*Vc^2 donde  la capacitancia esta en faradios y el Vc es el voltaje del capacitor.

siguiendo con el ejemplo anterior dicho capacitor nos entregara: E= 0.5*0.000010*(250^2)= 0.31 
y como la afeciencia es del 70% E = .031*.7 = 0.22 J; osea que nuestro aparato por mas nos entregara eso a la salida convertido en un alto voltaje y una baja corriente o un arco si asi lo quieren llamar

3 luego la fuente con la que debemos cargar dicho capacitor debera entregar el doble de potencia de la que entrega el capacitor osea 0.6Julio o en su defecto 0.6W/s osea 2.160 W/h



Ahora si lo que quieren diseñar es el transfo de salida deben tener encuenta lo siguiente:

la bobina primaria debe absorber los W/s que le entrega el capacitor osea debe ser capas de transformar toda esa energia en campo magnetico y luego entregarcela a la bobina secundaria.

el capacitor cargado se descarga por la bobina primaria en unos cuantos milisegundos generando una corriente muy alta en la bobina, dicha corriente esta sujeta a la capacidad del scr o triac que hallan elegido y los parametros que traiga en el datasheet

espero comentarios...


----------



## kapocha69 (Sep 7, 2012)

muy buen comentario gara.. te comento que arme el circuito y hasta el momento no me anda.. estoy revisando y buscando la falla.. hasta el capacitor de carga tengo unos 150volt.. una prgunta este capacitor de carga debe estar en serie con el primer bobinado del trefo elevador o en paralelo con este??


----------



## gara (Sep 7, 2012)

el circuito en serie y en paralelo funcionan de igual forma lo que varia es la corriente de carga del capacitor
y esos 150v no son sificientes para que se supere el umbral de disparo del diac



que si bien no estoy mas es de unos 28 a 32v y esos se producen al cargar el otro capacitor que esta en serie con la resistencia en el circuito secundario osea el asociado a la salida del primer transformador


----------



## kapocha69 (Sep 7, 2012)

el capacitor que esta en serie con las resistencias q mensionas tengo unos98-100volt.. le puse un valor de 0.1uf de 100volt.. sera esa la razon para no dispararme el gate del tiristor?


----------



## gara (Sep 7, 2012)

mira empesemos a revisar desde el principio

el transfo que exitas con el 555 que voltaje le aplicas en la entrada y que voltaje te da a la salida??



mira que voltaje tienes en el gate del SCR debe ser cero en lapsos de tiempo entre unos pocos segundos o hasta cuando el pacacitor central se carge hasta su maximo


----------



## kapocha69 (Sep 7, 2012)

el trafo que alimenta el 555.. es uno de 200v a 12v. no e decirte que corriente maneja por quw lo recauchute de por ahi.. se que anda lo medi al vacio y me da 13.5... y a la salida del tip41 mido una tension 188 continua.. el tema ees que a la salida tengo poca tension.. 

es decir a la salida del trafo (donde comunmente se conecta a 220) tengo menos tension que a la entrada del mismo


----------



## gara (Sep 7, 2012)

segun me dices tu transfo es de 220 a 13v luego al invertir deverias tener a la salida 220v cierto.. pero no los tienes debido a que no le estas aplicando los 13v que necesita a la entrada a lo mejor solo le aplicas 10v por lo mucho entonces lo que debes hacer es como tu transfo se rige por ecuaciones simples y una de ellas es que la relacion de espiras es baja es decir N1/N2 = V1/V2 inicialmente se fabrico para que a la entrada fuera de 220v y la salida de 13v seria 16 la relacion de espiras osea 16 espiras al primario por cada vuelta en el secundario al invertirlo daria 0.05 esa es la razon fundamental por lo cual no te da mas voltaje por que el fue diseñado para otra aplicacion

proximamente publicare como fabricar los transformadores mañana para que puedan salir de esos problemas


----------



## richard alonso (Sep 10, 2012)

kapocha69 dijo:


> Richard. En el esquematico que usaste.. tengo dudas en el capacitor c3. En el .doc dice que depende del capacitor que alimenta la bobina fianl o el utlima trafo que levanta la tension..
> 
> para mi caso que uso uno de 20uf 250volt cual me conviene usar??


hola despues de aber probado con distintos valores en c4 para cualquier valor en ese condensador osea c4 el valor que mejor funciona para c3 es de 330nf,si le pones de menor valor por ejemplo 200nf va a quedar muy rapido y si por el contrario le pones uno de 470nf va a quedar mas lento,ahora para c4 250v es poco yo uso de mas valor uso de 440vac


----------



## feriliano (Sep 11, 2012)

Saludos¡ he estado estudiando los circuitos de por aca! aqui por lo que veo esta en tres secciones, la fuente de alimencacion (conmuta bateria y ac), la elevacion de voltaje ( que al parecer es el tema principal) y el sensado de cortes o arco (para la alarma que por lo general son dos relevadores simples de 12 V a 10 A, esta ultima parte es en donde tengo conflicto, como puedo hacer para que este sensor funcione!? alguien me puede orientar!! Gracias.


----------



## gara (Sep 13, 2012)

Mira feriliano para medir el arco de salida que creo que es lo que deseas debes pasar a un plano mas complejo ya que para medir el arco con simple resistencias u otro arreglo podria dañarte dichos dispositivos 

te doy una idea si desas medir al voltaje de salida que tiene dicho arco deberas inplementar un circuito como el que esta en esta pagina: http://www.radiolocman.com/shem/schematics.html?di=107181 lo que veo  un poco complicado es encontrar la resistencia de 10M pero puedes hacer un arreglo de resistencias.

el circuito es simple la resistencia de 10M carga el capacitor C1 dependiendo del voltaje de entrada y se produce una salida en frecuencia al rededor de unos 30Khz si el voltaje de entrada esta entre 15Kv

espero haberte ayudado..


----------



## kapocha69 (Sep 14, 2012)

Gente.. sigo sin tener buenos resultados con el electrificador que paso richard alonso.. 
tengo una chispa muy pobre a la salida.. toco el alambre y no me hace nainguna descarga.. Cuando intento medir con un tester..(una pinza a tierra y otra al cable da una chispa y se me queman los diodos y un par de componentes mas)..

aclaro que estoy usando un capacitor de 20 uf  250volt y un trafo que eleva la tension que lo saque de un electrificador (segun esquemati 33725U ó 27570U)..

Alguien podría decirme si estas son las cosas apropiadas como para llevar a cabo el electrificador y de ser asi.. como medir la tensión que tengo a la salida??


----------



## gara (Sep 14, 2012)

kapocha69 para medir al voltaje de salida que tiene dicho arco deberas inplementar un circuito como el que esta en esta pagina: http://www.radiolocman.com/shem/sche...html?di=107181 lo que veo un poco complicado es encontrar la resistencia de 10M pero puedes hacer un arreglo de resistencias.

Una Pregunta kapucha69 que scr o triac utilizas para dscargar el capacitor por la bobina primaria del transfo de salida

yo utilizo el TYN1025 que soporta 1000V y le recorren 25A en cada disparo


----------



## kapocha69 (Sep 16, 2012)

gara dijo:


> kapocha69 para medir al voltaje de salida que tiene dicho arco deberas inplementar un circuito como el que esta en esta pagina: http://www.radiolocman.com/shem/sche...html?di=107181 lo que veo un poco complicado es encontrar la resistencia de 10M pero puedes hacer un arreglo de resistencias.
> 
> Una Pregunta kapucha69 que scr o triac utilizas para dscargar el capacitor por la bobina primaria del transfo de salida
> 
> yo utilizo el TYN1025 que soporta 1000V y le recorren 25A en cada disparo




Gara estoy usando el que esta en el circuito un 2N5063.. Pero en mi ciudad no lo encuentro entonces lo reemplaze por uno similar el MCR 100-6.. no es de tanta tension como  el que usas vos. la hoja de datos es http://www.kkg.com.cn/product/semiwell/mcr100-6.pdf

anda en unos 400Volts.


----------



## gara (Sep 18, 2012)

Verdaderamente que ese SCr no tendrás jamás un arco de alto voltaje ya que solo es de 0.8 ampares y con eso no logras nada en el transfo de salida cambialo definitivamente


----------



## kapocha69 (Sep 19, 2012)

gara dijo:


> Verdaderamente que ese SCr no tendrás jamás un arco de alto voltaje ya que solo es de 0.8 ampares y con eso no logras nada en el transfo de salida cambialo definitivamente




Si tenes razon lo cambie y cambio totalmente.. pero igualmente tengo un arco muy ponbre aun.. voy a cambar el capacitor de salida de uno de 20u 250volt por otro de 20u de 400vol y comento los resultados gracias..


----------



## kapocha69 (Sep 19, 2012)

kapocha69 dijo:


> Si tenes razon lo cambie y cambio totalmente.. pero igualmente tengo un arco muy ponbre aun.. voy a cambar el capacitor de salida de uno de 20u 250volt por otro de 20u de 400vol y comento los resultados gracias..




Bueno con uno de 20u y 400volt tengo lo mismo no me levanto nada. que puedo hacer para levantar aun mas la tension a la salida??


----------



## gara (Sep 19, 2012)

si notas que cambiando el SCR logras mejores resultados por que no buscas SCR de mayor corriente por lo menos de 10A


----------



## kapocha69 (Sep 19, 2012)

gara dijo:


> si notas que cambiando el SCR logras mejores resultados por que no buscas SCR de mayor corriente por lo menos de 10A



Gara segui tu consejo puse un scr de 25 Amperes y 800 Volts, pero el resultado sigue igual tengo una chispa muy pobre lo cual es muy probable que el transformador de salida me este tirando algún problema.

Según tengo entendido el transformador con el cual estoy trabajando es Transformador de Alta Tensión 33725U ó 27570U , te adjunto un par de fotos.

   

A simple vista el transformador anda por que salida tengo, pero no la chispa necesaria como para ahuyentar algún animal. Ganado vacuno para ser mas especifico.. El cap no es ese el que uso sino uno de 400 Volt..

Alguna idea para subir esa chispa de salida?


----------



## gara (Sep 19, 2012)

bueno el circuito que montaste para cargar el capacitor es el del 555 cierto fijate si en los teminales del capacitor hay alrededor de 500v o 300v en adelante pero que sean constantes antes del disparo del scr

te voy a enviar unas modificaciones que hice a ese circuito para optimizarlo pero el problema es que debes cambiar al transfo de exitacion



Aca te dejo el circuito

Es este espero que te sirva ya te mando las especificaciones del transfo



el transfo debes optenerlo de una fuente de computador saca el mas grande que la fuente tenga debes de rebobinarlo para ello primero debes despegarlo de la baquela de la fuente sacalo con cuidado para no dañar el nucleo de ferrita que es lo que debemos cuidar, seguido con una pistola de calor, o un secador de cabello calienta el nucleo hasta que el pegante original seda y puedas extraer la ferrita que es la mayoria de veces de tipo E I osea una parte se parece a una E y la otra a una I luego quita los alambres que trae hasta que te quede el molde libre de cables cintas y demas.
luego con un alambre calibre 25 AWG le das 27 vueltas en sentido de las manecillas del reloj al terminar colocas cinta u otro aislante, hecho esto en los pines contrarios bobinas unas 400 vueltas con alambre calibre 29 AWG asi tendras tu transformador


----------



## kapocha69 (Sep 20, 2012)

gara dijo:


> bueno el circuito que montaste para cargar el capacitor es el del 555 cierto fijate si en los teminales del capacitor hay alrededor de 500v o 300v en adelante pero que sean constantes antes del disparo del scr
> 
> te voy a enviar unas modificaciones que hice a ese circuito para optimizarlo pero el problema es que debes cambiar al transfo de exitacion
> 
> ...



gara realmente te agradesco la mano que me diste en este proyecto. Pero voy a optar por hacer algo con lo que tengo por que economicamente ya no puedo gastar mucho mas.. Es decir la intencion es elevar un poco mas la chispa de salida y si no lo logro me doy por vencido por un tiempo mas que nada por la parte monetaria.


----------



## gara (Sep 20, 2012)

Creo que para conseguir el transfo solo debes buscar enf uentes de pc dañadas eso no creo que valga o si???


----------



## kapocha69 (Sep 21, 2012)

no si seguramente no salga mucho.. Es mas tengo para tirar para arriba. el problema es el rebobinado laborioso para mi que nunca lo hize y ando corto de tiempos. 

uno de los problemos q suuse q era fue la alimentacion. Estaba alimentando el circuito con un transformador de 12 volt y notaba que se me caia mucho tensiones en el circuito. Puse una bateria de moto 12volt y 7ampe. la cosa que se me recontra calento el tip y no funciono nada.


----------



## gara (Sep 21, 2012)

bueno ese es un problema recurrente para ello debes colocar una resistencia de 10W a 100 Ohm para reducir la corriente al circuito y si quieres cambia el tip por un IRFZ44Z Mosfet Canal N


----------



## gara (Sep 26, 2012)

Kapocha como vas en tu circuito


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 26, 2012)

http://inta.gob.ar/documentos/funda...acion-y-uso-correcto-del-alambrado-electrico/
un documento muy interesante ,se los dejo
es un libro llamado *Fundamentos para la instalación y uso correcto del alambrado eléctrico*


----------



## alonso (Sep 27, 2012)

saludo al foro. hoy traigo una consulta, en la fabricacion de impulsores electricos en algunos modelos uso bobinas de moto.
mi pregunta es como puedo limitar el votaje de salida para algunos modelos en especial que no requieren tanto poder.


----------



## gara (Sep 27, 2012)

Como lo e dicho siempre el corazon de estos aparatos es el capacitor que se descarga por la bobina de salida, si manipulas estos valores tanto voltaje de carga con capacitancia en faradios de este capacitor podras variar en parte la salida


----------



## sebastian291087 (Oct 3, 2012)

hola richard, disculpa la molestia te queria preguntar que tiristor puedo usar o que caracterizticas tiene que tener(tension y corriente), para el circuito que dejaste en el foro que es el Electrificador de Alambrados de 120 km, otra consulta, tengo una duda de como conectar la bobina de auto si me podrías explicar como conectarlo o si bien dibujarme las conexiones sobre le imagen del circuito, con cual obtengo mayor potencia con la bobina de auto o transformador?


----------



## gara (Oct 3, 2012)

Para obtener una potencia que recorra 120km la energía de salida debe estar entre los 5julios en adelante


----------



## sebastian291087 (Oct 8, 2012)

hola, alguien me ayudaría con este circuito, que tiristor le puedo poner para reemplazar el tyn690? ya que no se consigue. que diodos de 6A le puedo poner? y me habla de una bobina de 50 vueltas con alambre de 1 mm en un nucleo de aire de 0,5 mm, nose como hacerla porque me dice 0,5 mm de núcleo de aire,(o capas que es 0,5 cm y no 0,5 mm como aparece en el circuito)
y por ultimo como seria la conexión de la bobina de auto en este circuito?

le dejo adjunto el circuito del que le estoy hablando, desde ya muchas gracias y espero ayuda con este tema.



saludos


----------



## julio barrerto (Oct 8, 2012)

hola: El tiristor lo puedes cambiar por el "tYN 612" este tiene las mismas caractristicas y es exelente para estos proposito (yo los uso) los diodos de 6Amperios yo creo que no es tan necesario diodos de tan alta corriente ya que estos circuitos no consumen tanta corriente por eso son multiplicadores de voltaje, y por ende la corriente baja. puedes remplazarlos por los 1N5408  o los 1n5406.
y la bobina es bastante simple lo que dice ahí. léalo cuidadosamente y veras que es muy sencillo.

comenta como le fue en ese trabajo.


----------



## sebastian291087 (Oct 8, 2012)

hola julio gracias por la respuesta,pero si te fijas en la imagen del circuito del electrificador de 120 km vas a ver  que me dice que la bobina es de 50 vueltas de 1mm con núcleo de aire de 0,5 mm, no entiendo la parte de 0,5 mm o sera que se equivoco y es 0,5 cm, o algo  no estoy entendiendo yo?porque me parece muy poco medio milímetro de nucleo.la verdad nunca arme una bobina por eso pregunto. desde gracias saludos


----------



## julio barrerto (Oct 9, 2012)

Si en verdad tienes razón, es muy probable que sea de  0.5 cms pero en electrónica uno no  puede hacer suposiciones, pero en ese circuito me queda una gran inquietud para que una bobina con nucleo de aire (creo que este tipo de bobina es para altas frecuencias) y ese circuito no maneja frecuencias altas. De todas manera inténtalo con núcleo de 0.5cms haber como le funciona!
al fin pudo conseguir el tiristor "tyn 612" ? 

coméntame!


----------



## gara (Oct 9, 2012)

Los .5 mm es el grosor del cable


----------



## julio barrerto (Oct 9, 2012)

eso fue lo que entendí, y creo que es lo mas correcto


----------



## TULLIO (Oct 9, 2012)

Hola, creo que lo mas probale es que quiera decir: hacer el bobinado sobre forma de 5 mm de diametro y que luego de realizada se extrae.


----------



## julio barrerto (Oct 9, 2012)

SIIIIII. así es la cosa haces el bobinado y después extraes el material solido de soporte del bobinado y listo.

comenta como le fue con la construcción de todo el circuito, si  tienes el transformador elevador
o que le vas a poner en su lugar?


----------



## kapocha69 (Oct 10, 2012)

gara dijo:


> Kapocha como vas en tu circuito




gara realmente colgue como quien dice con el proyecto. igualmente esta andando. Asi que la onda es armarlo y probarlo con una bateria de auto..(espero que el 555 se la banque)

te hago la ultima consultas.

El transformador que tengo para elevar la tension de salida vino en un electrificador. la cosa es que  *el bobinado con el alambre mas fino del lado del alambre*. y exito al mismo trafo del *bobinado de alambre mas grueso*.. Esto me puede traer que tenga menos chispa a la salida?? 

Saludos


----------



## julio barrerto (Oct 11, 2012)

kapocha69 dijo:


> gara realmente colgue como quien dice con el proyecto. igualmente esta andando. Asi que la onda es armarlo y probarlo con una bateria de auto..(espero que el 555 se la banque)
> 
> te hago la ultima consultas.
> 
> ...



en la consulta que haces no eres muy claro en hacer tu enunciado podrías ser mas claro en tu pregunta?


----------



## kapocha69 (Oct 11, 2012)

julio barrerto dijo:


> en la consulta que haces no eres muy claro en hacer tu enunciado podrías ser mas claro en tu pregunta?



la cosa es asi: Arme el circuito que anda dando vueltas en el foro. El que usa un 555. El transformador de salida (que en el cirrcuito usa una bobina de arranque de auto) lo saque de otro electrificador.

La cosa es que el circuito funciona. pero me interesaria obtener mas tension es decit mas chispa a la salida.

el trafo de salida lo estoy exitando del lado donde el bobinado es de alambre mas grueso. y saco el otro bobinado de alambre mas fino al alambrado y tierra..

la pregunta era si lo estoy usando bieen el trafo de salida. y si invirtiendolo logro mas tension de salida

saludo


----------



## julio barrerto (Oct 11, 2012)

kapocha69 dijo:


> la cosa es asi: Arme el circuito que anda dando vueltas en el foro. El que usa un 555. El transformador de salida (que en el cirrcuito usa una bobina de arranque de auto) lo saque de otro electrificador.
> 
> La cosa es que el circuito funciona. pero me interesaria obtener mas tension es decit mas chispa a la salida.
> 
> ...


bueno vamos por partes.si, lo estas utilizando bien; la parte que va para el circuito es el bobinado que tiene el alambre mas grueso y la de el alambre mas delgado es para el alambrado que tienes contacto con las vacas. ahora que no se te olvide esto: los transformadores elevadores; el numero de espiras del primario es menor al numero de espiras de el secundario
y el calibre de el alambre del primario es mayor que el secundario. ahora si quieres subir la tensión en la salida de el transformador hay dos opciones:

1) aumentar el numero de espiras en el secundario de el transformador, pero esto implica que tiene que tener mas espacio en la formaleta y la sección de el núcleo (laminas en forma de E,I)
debe de ser mas grande y la cantidad de ellas también.

2) re diseñar el circuito por ejemplo si es un duplicador de voltaje convertirlo en triplicador y esto se hace aumentando la cantidad de capacitores y diodos, pero para ello tienes que tener un buen conocimiento de electronica y no se que como son tus conocimientos.

espero te haya ayudado y entendido mi explicación.

cual quier cosa estoy para ayudarle .


----------



## julio barrerto (Oct 12, 2012)

hola si pudo arreglar el cerco eléctrico, como te fue?
comenta amigo.... comenta.!


----------



## kapocha69 (Oct 12, 2012)

julio barrerto dijo:


> bueno vamos por partes.si, lo estas utilizando bien; la parte que va para el circuito es el bobinado que tiene el alambre mas grueso y la de el alambre mas delgado es para el alambrado que tienes contacto con las vacas. ahora que no se te olvide esto: los transformadores elevadores; el numero de espiras del primario es menor al numero de espiras de el secundario
> y el calibre de el alambre del primario es mayor que el secundario. ahora si quieres subir la tensión en la salida de el transformador hay dos opciones:
> 
> 1) aumentar el numero de espiras en el secundario de el transformador, pero esto implica que tiene que tener mas espacio en la formaleta y la sección de el núcleo (laminas en forma de E,I)
> ...




vos sabes que se me quemo varias veces el tip41C a la salida del 555. vos sabes por que puede ser esto? Tengo la duda que cuando lo conecte en el campo con una bateria de automovil se me queme..


----------



## gara (Oct 12, 2012)

Kapocha 69 Buenas noches yo publique un circuito mejorado del 555 puedes utilizarlo lo que debes hacer es el transfo para dicho circuito cuando quieras me dices y te explico como se hace 

Saludos...


----------



## julio barrerto (Oct 13, 2012)

kapocha69 dijo:


> vos sabes que se me quemo varias veces el tip41C a la salida del 555. vos sabes por que puede ser esto? Tengo la duda que cuando lo conecte en el campo con una bateria de automovil se me queme..


 puede ser que la resistencia que va a la base de el transistor(tip 41c) este en corto o sea de un  valor ohmico muy bajo y este haciendo que se queme.

buena suerte.


----------



## sebastian291087 (Oct 15, 2012)

hola julio, ya conseguí en tyn 690 y es ese el que voy a usar, y en el tema de la bobina la voy armar con 50 vueltas de alambre de 1 mm con núcleo de 5 mm, y voy a usar una bobina de auto , mi duda esta si al ponerle esta bobina de auto tendría que hacer el salta chispa que dice richard que hay que hacerlo si se usa bobina de moto, o directamente la conecto al circuito?
la conexión de la bobina de auto al circuito, esta bien asi como lo hice en el circuito de abajo ,lo dejo adjunto



saludos y gracias por responder a mis dudas


----------



## sebastian291087 (Oct 19, 2012)

hola, estoy armando el electrificador pero mi duda esta, en el tema de la protección, que tipo de fusible le debería poner ala entrada de 220v , pero no tengo ni idea de cuanta corriente consume.

 Espero su ayuda desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## julio barrerto (Oct 19, 2012)

sebastian291087 dijo:


> hola, estoy armando el electrificador pero mi duda esta, en el tema de la protección, que tipo de fusible le debería poner ala entrada de 220v , pero no tengo ni idea de cuanta corriente consume.
> 
> Espero su ayuda desde ya muchas gracias.



bueno las cercas eléctricas que yo fabrico funcionan a 110 VAC. y les pongo fusibles de 300 Mili
Amperios, Siiiiiii así como lo lees 300miliAmperios estos circuitos como son elevadores de voltajes 
entonces el amperaje disminuye, entonces si tu circuito esta consumiendo(quemando el fusible) mas de lo que te indico !cuidado! por que muy probable a la salida de el transformador la corriente puede ser mucha y por ende seria letal e incluso para el ganado(que tiene una mayor masa corporal superior al ser humano) 
ensaya primero antes de instalarlo en el cercado. para que no tengas inconveniente.

comenta como te fue.


----------



## sebastian291087 (Oct 29, 2012)

hola julio te cuento que ya termine el electrificador , por ahora marcha bien pero nose como saber realmente si llega los 120 km como dice richard , existe alguna medicion para saber eso?aqui te dejo adjunto el pcb hecho en el proteus.

desde ya gracias por la ayuda .

saludos


----------



## julio barrerto (Oct 29, 2012)

hola: hace algun tiempo abrí un tema que se titulo ¿como calcular la resistencia por kilómetro? 
creo que ahí puedes aclarar muchas dudas al respecto.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/calcular-resistencia-km-62203/

si tienes alguna duda comenta.


----------



## sebastian291087 (Oct 29, 2012)

hola gracias por la información. tengo una duda, yo le quiero poner un led para que prende en cada disparo ,  como haría esto ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 29, 2012)

va a quedar el led encendido siempre,por la frecuencia algo alta del oscilador,
si querés le podes poner un neón en la salida para ver si funciona


----------



## alonso (Oct 29, 2012)

en mi opinión puedes poner un neón conectando un extremo a la salida del condensador de descarga y el otro un polo de la ac, lo que se consigue es lo siguiente: durante la carga del condensador el neón permanece encendido y cuando este se descarga el neón se apaga por un instante. no se tu caso pero a mi me funciona muy bien como una señal luminosa.



en cuanto a lo del alcance en km yo aparto  la teoría de la practica ya que en el alcance propiamente influye la calidad del alambre que se este usando y las uniones, el tipo de aislamiento, las condiciones climáticas ( la humedad influye mucho) tened en cuenta que la cantidad de kilómetros esta dada en cantidad no en distancia. todos esto es una opinion muy personal basada en ejercicios de prueba y error bastantes que he tenido.


----------



## sebastian291087 (Nov 8, 2012)

hola me surgió la duda , si yo quisiera elevar los joules de salida que eso me daria mayor alcanse en Km lo lograria cambiando el capacitor por uno mucho mas grande y poner unos tiristores mucho mas potentes , pero conservando la bobina de ignición en la salida, estoy en lo cierto?como se calcula la salida en joules?
mi pregunta es porque yo veo que hay electrificadores de 40 100 200 y hasta de 800 km y nose como se logra esa relacion.



el circuito del que le hablo ya lo adjunte mas arriba , desde ya muchas gracias y espero ayuda


----------



## richard alonso (Nov 9, 2012)

hola amigos del foro les cuento que estoy en el diceño de un nuevo modelo de electrificador,el mismo va a funcionar a 220v sera para unos 200km con una energia de 35 joules,una ves terminado subire fotos y hasta un video,saludos


----------



## gara (Nov 11, 2012)

Hola Richard Alonso 

Un energizador de esa energia es capaz de energizar mas de 200K siempre y cuando esa sea la energia de salida no la energia almacenada.

ta doy las pautas

para almacenar esa energia deberias tener un capacitor comercial que venden aca en colombia cuyo voltaje maximo es de 660v.

segun la formula E = 0.5*V^2*C entonces 35 = 0.5*660v^2*C te daria que debes colocarle un capacitor de 160µf que lo veo dificil de conseguir pero solo aplica donde vivo.

segundo. para que halla una maxima transferencia de potencia deberia cumplirse que la energia entregada por el capacitor a la bobina primaria sea igual osea que la bobina  primaria reciba toda esa enegia y la transfiera al bobinado primario..

sabemos que la energia almacenada por una bobina es E = I^2*0.5*L por lo que debemos suponer la corriente que circulara por la bobina en el tiempo que dura el pulso, en esa parte entra el SCR que debes utilizar los que mas conducen son los de 50A por lo cual nos queda que 35J = 50^2*0.5*L despejamos L y nos da: L = 28mH con un cable que resista 50A

espero haberte ayudado

si tienes otras formas de calcular me avisas...


----------



## richard alonso (Nov 11, 2012)

gara quizas tus calculos esten bien pero la diferencia de este que estaba diceñando ya lo termine y lo puse en marcha y anda perfecto despues subire fotos,el transformador elevador que usa pesa 2kg tiene 2 primarios con alambre de 1.8mm,y un solo secundario de 0.9mm,el condensador de carga es de 80uf y la etapa del electrificador son 2 electrificadores en uno,solo el condensador de entrada de alimentacion del equipo es de 6uf por cada modulo,mientras que la etapa de los triac usa 3 triac de 41A por cada modulo,los triac que uso son los bta 41,es tanta la potencia que tiene el equipo que los cables que hay adentro del electrificador con cada disparo se arquean hacia donde esta el transformador de alta,llevamos 3 años fabricando estos equipos estan muy bien provados por mas de 2000 clientes,solo con lo teorico no haces nada en la practica se ven si las cosas son tan asi como las presentan las teorias


----------



## gara (Nov 12, 2012)

Te felicito quisiera ver las fotos de tu electrificador, Lo capacitares de carga de 80uf de que voltaje son?? Con cuanto los cargan


----------



## richard alonso (Nov 12, 2012)

son de 440v ac cargan 420v aproximadamente


----------



## gara (Nov 13, 2012)

segun lo calculos serian unos 7j de energia amacenada

en el capacitor falta ver las fotos


----------



## richard alonso (Nov 13, 2012)

segun tus calculos estas recontra errado de aca a la china



este electrificador lo provo un cliente con una distancia de 40km,con 5 hilos,el total de km que suman todos los hilos es de 200km y los cubrio sin problema alguno,y esto esta muy bien probado el modelo mas chico de 100km lo probamos en el mismo campo con los 5 hilos y no los cubrio


----------



## gara (Nov 13, 2012)

richar solo muestro los calculos que se podrian aplicar a dichos aparatos se que en la practica las cosas son muy diferentes y lo de los hilos de los que hablas van conectados todos al tiempo o van consecutivos uno de otro por que si van conectados todos entre si solo tendrias los 40km no 200km como dices te invito a que mires unos de la marca speedrite esos son los simbolos de la eficiencia y pues a mi concepto son modelos a seguir sobre todo los modelos 12000 36000 63000 son bastante poderosos y no pesan tanto


----------



## richard alonso (Nov 13, 2012)

van consecutivos,asi los pusimos para sumar distancia,ahora esa marca la conosco,no se ahi pero aca en uruguay la marca mas prestigiosa en estos equipos es la marca terko,y la verdad clientes que usavan equipos de esa marca despues de aberme comprado los que fabricamos en nuestro taller muchos clientes me dijeron que los nuestros pateaban mucho mas y hasta nos an recomendado a muchos clientes,no te preocupes que voy a subir fotos apenas me traigan el electrificador ya que todos los electrificadores los probamos en el campo y por ahora ese es el primero de esta nueva linea que estamos para sacar al mercado,pero apenas nos traigan el equipo voy a subir fotos y un video tambien


----------



## gara (Nov 13, 2012)

La marca SPEEDRITE producida por true-test, es de nueva selanda y pues tiene unos equipos poderosos con una eficiencia muy buena un bajo consumo de energia y una energia de salida mantenida con toda la cerca conectada

aca te dejo el link para que le heches una mirada 

http://www.speedrite.com/product/63000r-mains-energizer


----------



## mocho10 (Nov 15, 2012)

hola gara ,yo estoy armando un electrificador de cerco ya casi lo tengo terminado pero me surgió el problema de como armar el transformador de alta tension de la salida , que relación tiene? y a medida que se aumentan lo joules de salida que es lo que varia,la relación o solo los numero de vueltas del primario conservando la relación?la formula E=0,5 C V2 con esta formula calculo la salida en joules, o tengo que tener en cuenta otra cosa?

Espero que me puedas ayudar , te pregunto a vos porque leí un msj en donde pusiste que ya sabias como calcular lo transformadores y que tienes una planilla en excel con los valores para distintos joules, si no es mucha molestia me la pasarias por mail o lasubirias al foro, mi mail es *Como No Leo Las Normas Me Editaron El Mensaje @ Políticas.com *
desde ya muchas gracias.

saludos


----------



## richard alonso (Nov 15, 2012)

aca les dejo la foto del nuevo transformador de alta para el electrificador de 200km 35 joules que diceñe en mi taller,el mismo tiene 3 primarios y un secundario


----------



## gara (Nov 16, 2012)

Mocho 10 saludos.

Mira te explicare como funciona esto lo primero que debes de saber es que a los Julios de salida que quieres le debes sumar el 20% ya que los transfo tienen sus perdidas normales vale. osea que si quieres 20julios a la salida deberás agregarle 20% mas, (20*0.2)+20 = 24 esos 24 julios es la energia minima que debe almacenar tu cpacitor para que a la salida del transfo tengas lo deseado.

Lo segundo teniendo los julios que necesitas calculamos la inductancia del primario, pero antes debes de suponer la corriente que circulara por el primario, dicha corriente viene dada por el SCR que vas a utilizar.

suponiendo que tu SCR es de unos 50A 
Luego como la energia almacenada en una bobina es igual a El = 0.5*I^2*L donde L en es henrrios e I en Amperes 

Sabemos para el ejemplo que necesitarias 24J en el primario despejamos L, nos queda la ecuacion L = EL/(0.5*I^2)

entonces,

24J/(0.5*50^2) = L = 0.0192H osea 19.2mH Esa seria la Inductancia del primario.

Ahora segun la relacion que existe entre el voltaje de entrada con el de salida en un transfo podemos sacar las demas variables 

Sabemos que N1/N2 = V1/V2 = raizcuadrada(L1/L2)
donde L1 es la inductancia del Primario y L2 la del Secundario

Ahora viene la parte del calculo del Capacitor de Carga

sabemos que la energia almacenada en el capacitor es Ec = 0.5*V^2*C donde C esta en faradios y V en voltios

siguiendo con el ejemplo necesitas 24J de energia almacenada entonces como los capacitores comerciales, el mayor voltaje es de 450V (aplica para colombia) calculamos los faradios que necesitamos

C = Ec/(0.5*V^2) = 24J/(0.5*450^2) = 0.0002370F osea 237µf bastante alto cierto!!!

ahora sabes el voltaje que debe soportar en el primario que son 450V ahora debes suponer cuanto quieres a la salida de tu transfo algunos miles de voltios supongamos que quieres unos 10.000 la relacion de transformacion te quedaria 450/10.000 = V1/V2 = 0.045. ahora calculamos la inductacia del secundario

que es raizcuadrada de (L1/L2) = 0.045 despejando L2 tenemos que L2 = L1/(0.045^2) = 0.0192H/(0.045^2) = 9.481H.

Ahora viene lo complicado saber cuantas vueltas debes darle bueno para esto debemos saber el parametro AL del nucleo y se logra envolviendo 100 vueltas al transfo con alambre de 0.5mm o de calibre 27 AWG y medir que inductancia te da el paramtroa AL lo consigues con la formula AL = L/N^2 donde L es la inductancia medida y N el numero de vueltas que le diste al nucleo.

ejemplo enrrollamos 100 vueltas y nos dio 3mH entonces Al = 3mH/100^2 = 0.003/10.000 = 0.000003mH/n osea 300nH por vuelta

y para nuestro ejemplo necesitamos una inductancia de 0.0192H entonces N =1000* raiz(Al/L) = raiz(0.0000003mH/0.0192H) = 3.9 vuetas 

Bueno espero que hallas entendido la teoria ajunto el documento en excel 

NOTA: ES SOLO TEORIA LA REALIDAD PUEDE SER MUY DIFERENTE SI HAY ALGUIEN QUE TENGA OTRAS TEORIAS POR FAVOR AGREGAR Y CORREGIR

EN EL ARCHIVO SOLO PUEDES MODIFICAR LAS CASILLAS EN COLOR NARANJA


----------



## mocho10 (Nov 17, 2012)

hola gara, gracias por la respuesta, la verdad muy buena la explicación. te hago otra consulta, a mayor distancia como tiene que ser la tensión?que tensión de salida tiene que tener para por ejemplo 100,200,400.. km.

El excel que me pasate yo pongo un valor de capacitor de 35 uf de 400v , 10000 v de salida , me da por resultado 16 vueltas de primario y 492 vueltas del secundario, pero mi duda es el calibre del primario me da 4 AWG de 5,6 mm de diametro y el secundario me da error en el calibre y el diametro me da 0,01 mm , algo esta mal?como lo puedo solucionar a esto.

desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## alonso (Nov 19, 2012)

mocho10 dijo:


> hola gara, gracias por la respuesta, la verdad muy buena la explicación. te hago otra consulta, a mayor distancia como tiene que ser la tensión?que tensión de salida tiene que tener para por ejemplo 100,200,400.. km.
> 
> El excel que me pasate yo pongo un valor de capacitor de 35 uf de 400v , 10000 v de salida , me da por resultado 16 vueltas de primario y 492 vueltas del secundario, pero mi duda es el calibre del primario me da 4 AWG de 5,6 mm de diametro y el secundario me da error en el calibre y el diametro me da 0,01 mm , algo esta mal?como lo puedo solucionar a esto.
> 
> desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda




amigo tal parece que te falto modificar la corriente que entrega el scr, pero en este caso con la medida del diametro o la seccion consigues el calibre del alambre que seria un 47 o algo asi.


----------



## gara (Nov 20, 2012)

Amigos les comento que ese calibre queda a su criterio yo en mi caso particular uso el calibre 29 AWG por que en las formulas se calcula en base a la corriente que circulara pero en la practica tendía a romperse por eso uso ese Calibre 

Por otra parte el calibre del primario es de ese grosor por que el capacitor al ser conectado por el SCR tiende a entregar toda su carga en milisegundos y es como si fuere un shutnami de corriente tratando de recorrer el primario por eso el grosor pero existen técnicas de bobinado que se puenden trenzar varios hilos para hacer un solo cable y así poder lograr un calibre parecido al calculado 

En fin les recuerdo que es una plantilla sujeta a cambios a nuevas formulas que puedan minimizar costos y materiales y si esas formular coinciden con la realidad mucho mejor


----------



## mocho10 (Nov 23, 2012)

hola gara gracias por tu ayuda, pero sigo con la duda,a mayor distancia como tiene que ser la tensión?para por ejemplo 100,200,400.. km. o siempre es la misma salida de tension y lo que me da los km que llega el electrificador es los joules de salida?
mi idea es hacer distintos transformador para distintos valores de capacitores de descarga , para 20,30,50 y 80 uf, osea voy usar el excel que me pasaste para saber los nro de vueltas, pero nose que calibre de alambre ponerle a cada uno, que medida me recomendas para cada uno?mi idea es ponerle masomenos 1mm en el primario y 0,8 en el secundario a todos los transformadores.


espero tu ayuda gracias


----------



## gara (Nov 26, 2012)

Mira mocho10 los de los quilometros y los julios es relativo investiga un poco sobre eso en la practica los voltajes de salida varian mucho dependiendo del alambrado y sus perdidas, pero para mantener los animales quietos debes mantener un voltaje por encima de los 6Kv el voltaje minimo que debe haber en tu alambrado es de eso 6000v con respecto al los julios de salida yo en la practica aplico por cada julio es capaz de energizar al menos 6 hectareas


----------



## charlyndo (Nov 30, 2012)

hola a todo estuve siguiendo un poco el hilo del tema y tengo una consulta para hacerles: yo en mi domicilio tengo un tubo de gas en el exterior de mi casa, el mismo se encuentra dentro de una "mini casilla" de hormigon con una reja metalica y un candado, el problema es que ayer al levantarme tuve la triste noticia que por la noche violentaorn el candado y se robaron el tubo de gas... actualmente estoy instalando una alarma para que suene el el caso de que habran la reja. pero tambien me gustaria conectar un electrificador a la reja para dar "un buen susto" si alguien la toca. quisiera que aguien me recomiende un electrificador que funcione... tambien mi otra duda es: al tratarse de un "tubo de gas" es seguro electrificar la reja para protejerlo? desde ya les agradesco a todos.


----------



## mocho10 (Dic 3, 2012)

hola gara vos tendrias algun circuito de un electrificador para ponerle un capacitor de descarga de 50 uf o de mayor uf , porq yo baje un circuito que subio richard alonso pero ese circuito es para un capacitor de 32 uf , y yo busco mayor energia de salida. gracias espero respuesta


----------



## gara (Dic 3, 2012)

Hola saludos 

Que alimentación vas a usar??

220v 120v o 12v


----------



## mocho10 (Dic 3, 2012)

saludos gara, es para usar con 220v  para capacitor de 50 uf  de descarga , si  tienes algún circuito por favor me lo pasas , si no es mucha molestia.

gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## gara (Dic 4, 2012)

Otra pregunta el capacitor que deseas usar es de 50u a cuantos voltios??


----------



## mocho10 (Dic 4, 2012)

hola gara, el capacitor es de 50 uf 400v.

gracias saludos


----------



## gara (Dic 19, 2012)

Mocho10 disculpa la demora es que estaba ocupado pero aca te dejo uno haber si te sirve


----------



## julio barrerto (Dic 21, 2012)

buen día a todos: analizando el circuito que adjunto "GARA" en la practica pueda que funcione pero hay un detalle que no se lo recomiendo a nadie que lo implemente y es que  la tierra de el circuito esta conectada "DIRECTAMENTE" a la alimentación. En mi experiencia que tengo en la reparación de estos circuitos casi siempre se daña el SCR que esta conectado a la bobina de el primario de el transformador quedando en(corto) continuidad el ánodo de el cátodo si esto llegara a suceder con este circuito todo el voltaje (220v) estarían de una manera constante en el primario haciendo elevar el voltaje en el secundario. y si algún ser vivo hace contacto con el alambrado que va al secundario las consecuencias serian fatales.
Recuerden que estos circuitos cuando están funcionan funcionando bien el voltaje que producen es por espacios de tiempos muy cortos( mili-segundos) por eso cuando hay contacto no es letal por que la descarga dura poco y el animal o la persona puede alejarse sin problemas pero si es constante.....puede pasar al otro mundo.
todo esto lo digo por que he reparado circuitos que han matado vacas y es debido al problema que le expuse.

por eso hay que tener en cuenta que tipo de circuito hay que implementar y montar cualquier cosa para después no tener problemas hasta legales.

buen día!


----------



## gara (Dic 22, 2012)

Gracias por tu apreciación julio pero la tierra es solo para efectos de simulación en el pc eso no va conectado a la realidad



Al igual que los SCR son de referencia TYN1025 o TYN825 el transfo es el que tenga el aparato o uno que corresponda... Y que soPorte 4julios como minimo


----------



## julio barrerto (Dic 22, 2012)

si  es como lo planteas lo de la tierra par efecto ilustrativos cambia considerablemente el rumbo de las cosas, muy bien por aclarar ese punto tan importante, imagínate si alguien lo utiliza así sin aclarar, puede tener experiencias desagradable.

buen día.


----------



## opamp (Dic 22, 2012)

Amigos del Foro, mi experiencia es en electricidad y he instalado algunos de estos equipos que tienen como respaldo una batería de 12Vdc.
Mi pregunta es la siguiente como puedo medir el pico de voltaje del alambrado,algunos dicen 6KV, 8KV, 10KV,12KV,etc.
Les comento que instalé un equipito "made in China"de 10KV, me coloqué mis  guantes dielectricos de 2KVrms y la cisalla era de 2KVrms ,......despues de un breve padrenuestro corte el cable y no sentí ni el más mínimo cosquilleo,......me ví obligado a reemplazarlo por uno de 20KV "made in china" por el mismo precio o perdia la venta,......quiero estar seguro de lo que vendo .

Gracias y feliz Navidad !


----------



## mocho10 (Ene 2, 2013)

hola gara gracias por el circuito, tengo unas consulta:
- el diac 1N5761A puede ser reemplazado por el diac db3?
-se les puede poner los scr TYN825
-que se puede reemplazar los diodos 1n5408G por los diodos 1n5408
-para no confundirme como va conectada las tierra en el circuito?
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## gara (Ene 2, 2013)

Buenas , 

Como respuesta a tus preguntas puedes reemplazar el diac son del mismo voltaje ose de unos 32v los diodos puedes ponerles unos que soporten 700v a los amperios que quieras mínimo de 3A y los TYN825 si puedes usarlos, con respecto a la tierra que esta en el circuito es solo para efectos de simulación en la realidad no va la red nunca debe ir conectada a la tierra de la cerca eléctrica vale 
Espero haberte ayudado 
Una ultima cosa debes redimencionar la resistencia que carga al capacitor de 2.2u ya que en la realidad los disparos son mu rápidos solo debes jugar con los valores los pulsos normales suelen estar entre los 55 por minuto ósea de 1.5 a 2 segundos entre pulso y pulso


----------



## julio barrerto (Ene 3, 2013)

luisricardo dijo:
			
		

> Por favor si alguien ha realizado este proyecto de cerca eléctrica que aquí mismo tenemos publicado, les rogaría que comentaran que les parece. Muchas gracias.
> 
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/cerca-electrica.htm



hola luis ricardo hace ya varios años hice ese circuito y es de lo bastante "MALO" con decirte que patea mas un mosco borracho. ja, ja,ja...

buen día.


----------



## mocho10 (Ene 5, 2013)

hola gara, estaba viendo el circuito y tratando de entender su funcionamiento y calcular los tiempo de pulso, el tiempo entre disparo o pulso esta dado por la multiplicacion de *t=C4 x R2*  y el tiempo de descarga del capacitor *t=C4 x R2 //R3* que es el ancho del pulso, y el tiempo de cargar del capacitor C3  *t=C3x R1*  , quisiera saber si estoy en lo cierto o sino es asi que me corrijas, para poder calcular y entender que resistencia de carga del capacitor C4 debo poner.

saludos


----------



## gara (Ene 5, 2013)

El tiempo de descarga no es en paralelo es en serie las dos resistencias hacen un divisor para que al gate le llegue la corriente necesaria de unos 10mA


----------



## sigo70 (Ene 6, 2013)

luisricardo dijo:
			
		

> Por favor si alguien ha realizado este proyecto de cerca eléctrica que aquí mismo tenemos publicado, les rogaría que comentaran que les parece. Muchas gracias.
> 
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/cerca-electrica.htm


Hola luisricardo, yo lo probe y es muy debil, sin darme cuenta que estaba conectado tome el cable de salida y no paso nada,  da una chispa solo como a 2 o 3mm, chispean mas los chispeadores de mi estufa, jajaja, por lo que mejor me decidi por este que da una chispa de 2cm 20kv

http://cdelec.mforos.com/1800451/10890389-cerca-electrica-para-casa/


----------



## julio barrerto (Ene 11, 2013)

sigo70 dijo:


> Hola luisricardo, yo lo probe y es muy debil, sin darme cuenta que estaba conectado tome el cable de salida y no paso nada,  da una chispa solo como a 2 o 3mm, chispean mas los chispeadores de mi estufa, jajaja, por lo que mejor me decidi por este que da una chispa de 2cm 20kv
> 
> http://cdelec.mforos.com/1800451/10890389-cerca-electrica-para-casa/



yo se los dije ese circuito es de lo bastante "Maaaaaalo" es como la mayoría de circuitos propuestos en la pagina de PABLIN........no se la recomiendo a nadie!


----------



## antonioromande (Ene 12, 2013)

Hola estoy haciendo pruebas con estos circuitos y detecto que el consumo está alrededor de 5 amperios por lo que la bateria no dura mucho. que soluciones hay?


----------



## julio barrerto (Ene 12, 2013)

antonioromande dijo:


> Hola estoy haciendo pruebas con estos circuitos y detecto que el consumo está alrededor de 5 amperios por lo que la bateria no dura mucho. que soluciones hay?


pues en verdad quien sabe que clase de circuito estés implementando los  que yo he utilizado les pongo un fusible de 300 Mili amperios y no los queman. Entonces mira que elemento está mandando el voltaje a tierra o una resistencia de muy bajo valor ohmico!


----------



## antonioromande (Ene 13, 2013)

Estoy haciendo el típico circuito con el 555 y como etapa de potencia un BDX53C, el problema pienso que puede ser la bobina de coche que es la la consume tanto.  ¿que modificacón habría que hacer para que consuma 300 mili como tu dices?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2013)

antonioromande dijo:


> Estoy haciendo el típico circuito con el 555 y como etapa de potencia un BDX53C, el problema pienso que puede ser la bobina de coche que es la la consume tanto. * ¿que modificacón habría que hacer para que consuma 300 mili* como tu dices?



Hacer muy corto el pulso de disparo para que la corriente eficaz se mantenga inferior a 300mA


----------



## antonioromande (Ene 13, 2013)

Bien haré pruebas reduciendo ese tiempo de pulso. Pero se me ocurre que al ser menor el tiempo del pulso el poder del electrificador de verá disminuido, no?


----------



## julio barrerto (Ene 13, 2013)

antonioromande dijo:


> Bien haré pruebas reduciendo ese tiempo de pulso. Pero se me ocurre que al ser menor el tiempo del pulso el poder del electrificador de verá disminuido, no?



para nada, antes por el contrario; si disminuye el tiempo del pulso mejora la potencia de el circuito. Por que!: por que es dado en "joulios" y su formula es J=W/seg. y el tiempo es dado en segundo y si disminuye el valor de el tiempo aumenta el resultado de la relación...W/Seg.Por consiguiente aumentaría el valor de la energia.

espero que me haya hecho entender!.

buen día.


----------



## gara (Ene 13, 2013)

Buenas Noches,

Ese circuito en particular no sirve para esta aplicacion yo lo probe y requiere mucha corriente este circuito no es para esta aplicacion..

los circuitos para estas aplicaciones sirve es uno de carga y descarga de capacitores mas nada..


----------



## antonioromande (Ene 14, 2013)

Hola sigo70 de verdad te funcionó bien el circuito que tu recomiendas, y el consumo de cuanto es?


----------



## antonioromande (Ene 15, 2013)

Que os parece este circuito, se pueden seleccionar tres potencias y el consumo a potencia máxima explican que no pasa de 150mA.



Este es el que intente subir antes


----------



## gara (Ene 15, 2013)

Buenos días

Antonioromade te explico los circuitos para cercas eléctricas vienen como mínimo de 1.5 Julios con una bobina de auto no consigues nunca esas potencias por mas fascinante que puedas obtener el arco de voltaje, ya que esas bobinas no vienen para dicha aplicación, te invito a que leas un poco los mensajes y los circuitos que se han mostrado en el foro.


----------



## sigo70 (Ene 20, 2013)

antonioromande dijo:


> Hola sigo70 de verdad te funcionó bien el circuito que tu recomiendas, y el consumo de cuanto es?



Hola que tal, antonioromande, bueno en un principio tube algunos problemas, ya que donde surti el material me dieron una resistencia de 0.22Ω 5w por una de 22 ohms 2w, 
y un capacitor electrolitico 10mf /100v, cuando era uno no polarizado,
al armar no verifique bien, funciono un 1/2 minuto y dejo de dar salida de alto voltaje, 
el transistor 2n3055 se calento un poco, pero al parecer el oscilador seguia funcionando ya que los leds seguian funcionando, revice y detecte los errores y ademas se daño el PN2222, los remplace y esta funcionando bien, 
las pilas o baterias las remplace por un eliminador que hice con un trasf, 120/15v 1amp, un puente rectificador, un regulador 7812 un capacitor electrolitico 330mf /200v similar a la etapa de alimentacion del circuito que mencionabas en un principio.

con el amperimetro en el rango de 20A me da una lectura que varia de 0.03 a 0.04 y ninguno de sus componentes de calienta


----------



## antonioromande (Ene 31, 2013)

Tengo duda sobre el condensador de descarga, si se pone en paralelo a la bobina o en serie a esta. no se sí tendreis un pequeño esquemita.


----------



## gara (Feb 1, 2013)

Buenas Antonioromande

El capacitor presta las mismas funciones el serie o paralelo ya que la idea es descargarse a través de la bobina sea cual sea el circuito lo que debes asegurar es que este bien cargado


----------



## ZPDZ (Feb 9, 2013)

Hola Nuevamente, como ven en el titulo, me he aventurado a construir el proyecto de la cerca eléctrica para ganado. he mencionado en un post anterior soy muy nuevo en esto. En resumen: he tenido que conocer algunos componentes nuevos, y quede parado en el diseño de la placa impresa, resulta que desconozco como instalar el transistor 2N3055, segun el data sheet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 la forma es esta, pero buscando en otras imagen segun parece el colector se conecta atravez de algun perno o algo por el estilo, quisiera que me orientaran sobre como instalar este transistor.

adjunto un bosquejo de como esta quedando el diseño del circuito, esta desde el puente rectificador hacia adelante, por si es que le pueden echar una mirada haber que tal anda, aunque quisas es mucho pedir para entender ese enredo madre, 


Saluds y que esten bien...


----------



## alejo278 (Feb 10, 2013)

...el transistor debes montarlo sobre un disipador de calor y con tres cables (preferiblemente de colores diferentes para identificar los terminales) haces las respectivas conecciones al circuito.


----------



## ZPDZ (Feb 10, 2013)

Perfecto, muchísimas gracias...

si no me lo dices lo monto tal cual, si nada...


----------



## andresjp88 (May 21, 2013)

buenas tardes,compre un electrificador de alambradas mini
a 12 v y se supone que entrega 1000v a salida.
pero lo monte en la parcela para un perro para que no se salga y estrope el huerto,el resultado fue que no le dio apenas,de echo yo lo toque y apenas da potencia.
mi pregunta es si se puede amplificar esos voltios,tengo bonina de auto pero la conecto y no prende.gracias
y el circuito esta sellado en una cajita.
otra alternativa seria hacer circuito con mi bobina.


----------



## opamp (May 21, 2013)

Para que sientas la "pegada" los impulsos  de salida de los cercos está por el orden de los 10,000V (10KV) ,....1000V son muy bajos, hasta con unos guantes domesticos de llavar ropa te aislas de ese voltaje.


----------



## andresjp88 (May 21, 2013)

si,medi cuenta tarde,pero ya que tengo el aparatito pues esa es mi duda si existe algo para triplicar esos voltios o bien con bobina de auto o transformador o nose.
se que hay varios circuitos para adaptar bobina de auto,pero primero intentare aprovechar la mia.ok gracias


----------



## gara (May 21, 2013)

andresjp88

Podrias probar con una bobina de moto que te daria buenos resultados si lo que quieres es aislar a tu perro


----------



## andresjp88 (May 22, 2013)

Si, tengo bobina d*e* auto, pero necesito circuito para 12.
Pues directa no funciona


----------



## tinchusbest (May 25, 2013)

andresjp88 dijo:


> buenas tardes,compre un electrificador de alambradas mini
> a 12 v y se supone que entrega 1000v a salida.
> pero lo monte en la parcela para un perro para que no se salga y estrope el huerto,el resultado fue que no le dio apenas,de echo yo lo toque y apenas da potencia.
> mi pregunta es si se puede amplificar esos voltios,tengo bonina de auto pero la conecto y no prende.gracias
> ...


Anda al lugar que lo compraste y pídele que te lo cambie por uno con mas voltaje.O busca un circuito en el foro o la web


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 25, 2013)

Que tiene que ver el voltaje con la potencia??? 1000V para un animal domestico alcanza y sobra solo que la intensidad tiene que ser un poco mayor y una bobina de auto es un poco exagerado


----------



## andresjp88 (May 27, 2013)

buenas tardes, perdonad mi ign*o*rancia*,* pero si que *h*e leido los temas varias veces*,* y si es cierto que esisten esquemas*,* pero no realmente dicen que sean efectivos o yo no me entero, pues no so*y* un electronico ni mucho menos, apenas *h*e echo 3 circuitos pero me gusta este mundo y quizas me suena algo a chino.
en cuanto al electrificador que compre no puedo descambiar ya que lo pedi por internet y los portes valen mas que el aparato.
no penseis que quiero todo echo ni mucho menos, pues no se*_*me pierde la vida en esto, es simplemente aficion y nada mas. gracias y un saludo


----------



## ESKALENO (May 27, 2013)

andresjp88 dijo:


> buenas tardes,compre un electrificador de alambradas mini
> a 12 v y se supone que entrega 1000v a salida.
> pero lo monte en la parcela para un perro para que no se salga y estrope el huerto,el resultado fue que no le dio apenas,de echo yo lo toque y apenas da potencia.
> mi pregunta es si se puede amplificar esos voltios,tengo bonina de auto pero la conecto y no prende.gracias
> ...



Cuando no es demasiado voltage (como es el caso de tu electrificador), debes de tener en cuenta que la cerca esté aislada del suelo, de otra forma deribará a tierra.

Para que de más voltios ¿no tiene algún preset en la placa para regularlo?, de otra forma puedes localizar el condensador que hace de base de tiempos y ponerlo de menor capacidad para que aumente la frecuencia y así tener más voltage en el secundario del transformador, aunque quizás tengas que aumentar el tamaño del disipador de los transistores que lleve, porque seguramente se calentarán más.

También puedes sustituir ese transformador por la bobina de auto (en este mismo hilo tienes circuitos y cómo hacerlo) o probar con un flyback de tv.

Aunque si es para el perro creo que sería mejor educarlo por las buenas o la valla sola para que no pase, a ver si al final va a salir lastimado el can...


----------



## andresjp88 (May 27, 2013)

Gracias eskaleno.aver el electrificador que compre es un mini electrificador de alambradas para 100metros.
Entrada 12v salida 1000v.marca kemo.internamente esta sellado y n se puede manipular,si se pudiera hacer algo tendria que ser en la salida,en referente a adiestrar el perro ,es imposible ya que apenas el domingo estoi con el y ya tiene 3 años,poco puede aprender,los destrozos d la alambrada son cada vez mas y corro el 
Miedo a que se escape mas veces y me busque algo no deseado.


----------



## ESKALENO (May 27, 2013)

andresjp88 dijo:


> Gracias eskaleno.aver el electrificador que compre es un mini electrificador de alambradas para 100metros.
> Entrada 12v salida 1000v.marca kemo.internamente esta sellado y n se puede manipular,si se pudiera hacer algo tendria que ser en la salida,en referente a adiestrar el perro ,es imposible ya que apenas el domingo estoi con el y ya tiene 3 años,poco puede aprender,los destrozos d la alambrada son cada vez mas y corro el
> Miedo a que se escape mas veces y me busque algo no deseado.



También puedes probar poniendo un condensador en serie para que el choque sea más fuerte (si no consigues nada de lo anterior)..

Buscando algo he encontrado esto, échale un vistazo a este link, parece más inofensivo y efectivo.

http://www.mismascotas.cl/tienda/cerco_electrico.htm


----------



## andresjp88 (May 28, 2013)

http://www.electronica2000.com/inversores/electrificador.htm
buenas al final arme este.
funciona bien pero solo si le quito la ultima resistencia.que puede ser?
y cuantos voltios puede entregar?
en cuanto al sistema de collares ,esta bien pero para eso hay que estar siempre cerca de los perros para enseñarlos.



no perdona,este es el que monte.lo siento me equivoque.
http://www.comoloharia.com/electrificador-de-cercas/


----------



## tinchusbest (May 29, 2013)

andresjp88 dijo:


> Gracias eskaleno.aver el electrificador que compre es un mini electrificador de alambradas para 100metros.
> Entrada 12v salida 1000v.marca kemo.internamente esta sellado y n se puede manipular,si se pudiera hacer algo tendria que ser en la salida,en referente a adiestrar el perro ,es imposible ya que apenas el domingo estoi con el y ya tiene 3 años,poco puede aprender,los destrozos d la alambrada son cada vez mas y corro el
> Miedo a que se escape mas veces y me busque algo no deseado.


Aunque este sellado se puede abrir.Por otro lado no quieres abrirlo o le tienes miedo a estra cosa a tomar en cuenta es que 1000V es una tension alta,pero si la CORRIENTE que tiene ese mini electrificador es baja no sirve para nada.Normalmente se hacen para vacas toros y otros,pero creo que se de tomar en cuenta la CONDUCTIVIDAD del can o perro,ya que si el mismo es bastante RESISTENTE al paso de la corriente no creo que te resulte bien ese aparato.Creo que si puedes debes entrar a la pagina en que compraste ese aparato y mandarles un e-mail para que te digan QUE CORRIENTE maneja ese aparato.
Yo creo que ese aparato no tiene la suficiente corriente para que tu can no pase.
Debes aislar bien el alambre o sino no funciona.....
Ahora bien si ese aparato no te da mucha corriente es porque lo hicieron con una configuracion para eso,pero si no lo abris es imposible mejorarlo porque aunque aumentes el voltaje no mejorara la corriente que es la principal parte de esto......
Lo mejor seria que lo abras o compres otro con mas corriente


----------



## andresjp88 (May 30, 2013)

Buenas.aver el aparato esta sellado internamente con silicona,no se puede ni ver que componentes hay.
Llame a la tienda y se pusieron en contacto con fabrica para intentar si se puede aumentar tension.poder se puede pero no dicen como ,por que entonces pierde el certificado CE.
Monte el circuito arriba indicado con bobina de coche y funciona bien solo que con la resistencia ultima anulada,pues si la conecto no me funciona,nose el porque.gracias


----------



## juliocesar71 (Sep 25, 2013)

richard alonso dijo:


> bueno gente ya que hay muchos de ustedes que quieren armar este tipo de sistemas aca les mando un circuito,yo lo e echo y marcha bien los armo para vender tengo otros modelos mas pero este por ser fácil se los mando.
> 
> un saludo





En el plano aparece un fusible me colabora con el amperaje?

SALUDOS


----------



## richard alonso (Sep 25, 2013)

hola el fucible es de 1 amper


----------



## juliocesar71 (Sep 26, 2013)

richard alonso dijo:


> bueno gente ya que hay muchos de ustedes que quieren armar este tipo de sistemas aca les mando un circuito,yo lo e echo y marcha bien los armo para vender tengo otros modelos mas pero este por ser fácil se los mando.
> 
> un saludo



En las imágenes se aprecia que el electrificador es para 220V, mi pregunta es si el circuito funciona igual con 110V o hay que realizar modificaciones.

SALUDOS


----------



## fernandob (Nov 29, 2013)

gara dijo:


> El circuito 555 trabaja al rededor de unos 400Hz con la configuracion que tiene o los valores actuales que tiene las resistencia y el capacitor



vengo leyendo este tema, por una consulta de otro tema.
diganme:
frecuencia de 400 hz
100 V o 20 mil voltios.........

que diferencia hay con hacer asi:

meten el vivo a travez de una lampara  y un diodo , solo eso .

el diodo les asegura pulsos intermitentes, ya que he leido muchisimas veces que segun ustedes la cosa es que sean pulsos asi la victima se puede "despegar " aca no hablo de senoide completa, ya que en el hogar se supone uno recibe una descarga y se despega.
con el diodo tenes mas posibilidades de despegarte.

la lampara hace de impedancia, no solo para que no hagas un corto a tierra, sino que para limitar la corriente que pretendan que circule.

*Por otro lado aca mi recomendacion a los cacos:

1 ----- lleven un pedazo de cable y pongan en corto el alambrado ese o si esta respecto de tierra llevan un cable un poco mas largo y lo enganchan a una cañilla de el patio o algo.
o sino si es un alambrado lo cortan con un simple alicate .

2 -- como mencione antes van con u ncable y se lo ponen a el alambrado o ventana de un lado y a la caniulla de el otro , si tienen suerte el tonto que puso eso se electrocutara en su casa al abrir una canilla, eso o deja de andar el boyero*


ME PUEDEN DECIR QUE TIPO DE LIMITACION O PROTECCION TIENE TODO ESTO  ?? 
si una persona accidentalmente queda enganchado ?? 
por mas trafos que pongan de aislacion


----------



## mfi (Dic 4, 2013)

Buenas, estoy por hacer un electrificador y tengo este trafo por casa, quería saber si lo puedo utilizar, de ser así no se que cables utilizar, me imagino que habrá que unirlos para que quede una sola bobina, no? a ver que os parece, subo la foto

Gracias


----------



## julio barrerto (Dic 5, 2013)

parece un trasformador normal de los que reducen voltaje (de 110 v ac de la red a 12v ac) de ser así no te sirve de mucho para estos propositos el transformador para cercas electricas debe 
de ser un elevador de alto voltaje y el embobinado de este es muy, pero que muy diferente al que tienes.


----------



## mfi (Dic 5, 2013)

julio barrerto dijo:


> parece un trasformador normal de los que reducen voltaje (de 110 v ac de la red a 12v ac) de ser así no te sirve de mucho para estos propositos el transformador para cercas electricas debe
> de ser un elevador de alto voltaje y el embobinado de este es muy, pero que muy diferente al que tienes.



Entonces bobina de coche, 15€ me costó en un desguace... 

Me pongo a hacer un circuíto de este hilo, a ver que tal, ya iré contando.

saludos y gracias


----------



## mfi (Dic 6, 2013)

Hola, acabo de hacer el esquema que subió richar alonso, lo subo de nuevo, más una foto de como me quedo el circuito, les explico unas dudas, midiendo en el tip41 se producen los cortes correctamente, 0v, 12v, 0v, 12v, el problema es que se calienta mucho el tip41, y me preguntaba como puedo hacer para que el ciclo de corte sea menor, es decir, que este menos tiempo activado el tip41, se que modificando el capacitador se consigue pero como tengo más que el valor que sale en el esquema, asique probe en el isis a variar la R2 y si varia el ciclo pero claro, varia el nivel alto y el bajo por iguales, solo cambia la frecuencia, pero no el tiempo de activacion...

Otra duda, al trafo no se quemara al meterle continua durante casi un segundo??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2013)

Podés poner una resistencia menor y un capacitor también menor.

Segunda opción , ponele un disipador al pobre TIP41 , una chapa de aluminio de 5 x 5 cm 

Tercera opción , dispararlo con otro 555


----------



## mfi (Dic 7, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés poner una resistencia menor y un capacitor también menor.
> 
> Segunda opción , ponele un disipador al pobre TIP41 , una chapa de aluminio de 5 x 5 cm
> 
> Tercera opción , dispararlo con otro 555


 

Ya me peso no hacerlo con un micro, un 12F, tengo por casa un TIP3055, este no creo que se caliente es de 16A, lo que no entiendo mucho es porque se calienta si el trafo es de 300mA, o consume más para elevar a 230v? 

A ver si alguien me contesta lo de si se quema el trafo al meterle 12v continua durante casi un segundo.

Ah, el trafo que uso invertido para subir de 12 a 230v es de un alimentador tipico que tenia de aparatos, creo que era de un escaner antiguo, me imagino que sirve sin problema, no? 

me acabo de dar cuenta de que el tip 3055 no sirve... lo mejor sería utilzar un mosfet, para poder saturarlo facilmente con el 555 o bien el micro 

Buff, pero el tip41 es de 10A, no se deberia calentar...dios mio 

Hola de nuevo, estoy atope con el electrificador y necesito aclarar unas cuantas dudas, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.

Los pulsos del 555 al transistor son muy rapidos tipo fuente conmutada o de intervalos de 1s, porque haciendo pruebas con un trafo que tengo en casa de estos tipicos alimentadores (foto), le puse 12v continua en el secundario a intervalos de 1s y no me saca nada, en cambio si le meto 12v alterna me saca 230v, a ver si me sacais de dudas. Despues no entiendo muy bien el funcionamiento, el trafo invertido tiene que estar permanentemente dando 220v o a intervalos? a ver si acierto con el funcionamiento, el 555 le mete durante 1s 12v o 24 al trafo invertido de continua, en ese momento saca 220v por el puente que rectifica a continua, se empieza a cargar c4 al igual que c3, en el instante que c3 se carga lo suficiente para alcanzar la corriente de ruptura del diac dispara el triac y se descarga c4 en la bobina, elevando la tension por las nubes, es correcto? 
Ah, y la relacion del trafo es de 3.3ohm y 447ohm

Gracias

Saludos desde España


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2013)

El transformador eleva *cuando desconecta* los 12 V.

El TIP41 puede soportar 10 amperes *bajo condiciones muy estrictas* , que la onda sea absolutamente cuadradita y de máximo 300µs, duty cycle-ciclo de trabajo solo el 2%.

Lo normal serían 2 o 3 Amperes y con un disipador.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 8, 2013)

mfi dijo:


> Buff, pero el tip41 es de 10A, no se deberia calentar...dios mio



hola

como dijo DOSME, el TIP41 tiene una corriente de pico mayor a la de corriente constante, como todo transistor.. si te fijas en toda hoja de dato curriente directa y pico de corriente y siempre veras que siempre la de pico es mayor

saludos


----------



## mfi (Dic 8, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El transformador eleva *cuando desconecta* los 12 V.
> .



Entonces con unos milisegundos ya eleva a 230v? O habrá que eviarle al tip un tren de pulsos para que eleve 230v durante un tiempo y sea el suficiente para hacer funcionar la parte de alta del electrificardor? cargar el cap y disparar el triac.





SSTC dijo:


> hola
> 
> como dijo DOSME, el TIP41 tiene una corriente de pico mayor a la de corriente constante, como todo transistor.. si te fijas en toda hoja de dato curriente directa y pico de corriente y siempre veras que siempre la de pico es mayor
> 
> saludos



Entonces la clave serian los pulsos para que no tuviese que soportar durante tanto tiempo la corriente, de todos modos los pulsos tendrian que ser muy rapidos, al igual es lo mismo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2013)

Claro , le conectás tensión al transformador y se carga magnéticamente (milisegundos) , le cortás la tensión y ese colapso causa un pico de tensión inversa-negativa <--- eso es lo que se utiliza repetidamente, y para eso está el 555


----------



## mfi (Dic 8, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , le conectás tensión al transformador y se carga magnéticamente (milisegundos) , le cortás la tensión y ese colapso causa un pico de tensión inversa-negativa <--- eso es lo que se utiliza repetidamente, y para eso está el 555



Si pero el 555 puesto con la configuracion que trae el esquema esta como casi un segundo en saturacion, lo ideal seria, dar pulsos muy rapidos durante un segundo por ejemplo, asi estaria sacando 230v durante un segundo, porque la verdad no se pero me extraña que llegue el pico de tension para disparar el triac, no se...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2013)

Estás haciendo un merengue , el 555 funciona como astable , generador de frecuencia , junto al transformador y díodos forma un elevador de tensión.

Podés jugar con R1 , R2 y C2 para modificar frecuencia y ciclo de trabajo.

Para un transformador de hierro silicio laminado creo que se puede llegar hasta 4 o 5 kHz ya que no es onda senoidal sino cuadrada. Probá el mejor rendimiento con una lámpara de 15 Watts conectada después de los díodos (las de máquina de coser)

Si fuera un nucleo de Ferrita podrias trabajar por los 40 kHz.

Si quisieras variar el siclo de trabajo (cuanto arriba y cuanto abajo) deberías implementar dos díodos y dos resistencias-potenciómetros por separado


----------



## mfi (Dic 8, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Estás haciendo un merengue , el 555 funciona como astable , generador de frecuencia , junto al transformador y díodos forma un elevador de tensión.
> 
> Podés jugar con R1 , R2 y C2 para modificar frecuencia y ciclo de trabajo.
> 
> ...



Vale lo entiendo, pero tengo esta duda, si la configuracion del 555 que venia en el esquema del electrificador saturaba el transistor mas o menos durante un segundo, es decir, un segundo nivel alto, otro segundo nivel bajo, así sucesivamente, entonces me crea la duda de si el trafo invertido tiene que tener 230v siempre en su salida, de ser así, la configuracion que viene en el esquema no sirve, porque un segundo en nivel alto y otro a nivel bajo no genera nada... no se si me explico, a ver si me entiendes, perdonad lo pesao que soy


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2013)

mfi dijo:


> si la configuracion del 555 que venia en el esquema del electrificador saturaba el transistor mas o menos durante un segundo, es decir, un segundo nivel alto, otro segundo nivel bajo, así sucesivamente


 
Eso no sirve para nada deberías achicar el capacitor C2


----------



## mfi (Dic 8, 2013)

poreso se me ocurrio que a lo mejor para ahorrar corriente, se podia hacer con un micro, lo siguiente: 

satura el transistor durante un segundo o más dependiendo si le da tiempo a disparar el triac, y dentro de ese segundo estar emitiendo pulsos de 5khz como dices, dado que la chispa del electrificador es de 1s, pues estaria un segundo en reposo, no se, se me ocurre para aprobechar el tiempo que esta sin soltar chispa y así tener el trafo invertido en reposo. de todos modos, el condensador de disparo del diac es el que hace que sea más rapido y mas lento el electrificador me imagino, no? 

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2013)

C2 varía la frecuencia del oscilador 555

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=calculadores+para+555&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2F&ss=5800j2003200j21

Entre disparo y disparo del triac el 555 + transformador + díodos van cargando C4 que es el que produce la descarga capacitiva a través del tiristor , así que debe permanecer funcionando.


----------



## mfi (Dic 12, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá el mejor rendimiento con una lámpara de 15 Watts conectada después de los díodos (las de máquina de coser)
> http://www.pcsilencioso.com/cpemma/graphics/map555pwm_sch.gif



Se puede probar con alguna otra lampara? No tengo de esas 

Dices despues de los diodos, osea, en continua? Si le pongo una lampara normal directa sin diodos?

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2013)

Podés probar también antes de los díodos , tiene que ser una lámpara de filamentos, para 220 y baja potencia 

Saludos !


----------



## mfi (Dic 13, 2013)

Conseguido! ya me funciona tenía el btb en mal estado, era reciclado.

Quiero hacerles otra consulta, resulta que el trafo de 12 a 130 es de 400mA, y vengo leyendo que debe ser de 300mA, como puedo bajar la intensidad despues de trafo? MIrar lo que consume el circuito despues del puente de diodos y calcular una R para 300mA?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2013)

No pasa nada que sea de 400 Watts.

Si desconectás el diac ¿a que tensión se carga C4? con Bobina puesta o cortocircuito en su lugar


----------



## mfi (Dic 13, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No pasa nada que sea de 400 Watts.
> 
> Si desconectás el diac ¿a que tensión se carga C4? con Bobina puesta o cortocircuito en su lugar



llega a los 500v más o menos, no entiendo lo de "con Bobina puesta o cortocircuito en su lugar" y tambien lo de 400W



gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2013)

Fijate el circuito ! 

Sinó no se carga !


----------



## mfi (Dic 13, 2013)

si te refieres a que deje la bobina en su lugar, si la dejo


----------



## pigma (Dic 13, 2013)

mfi, no es tan critico el transformador, te funciona correctamente de 400ma


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2013)

Claro , si intentás medir a cuanto se carga C4 sin la bobina conectada , simplemente no se cargará porque le queda una pata al aire.

Quise poner 400 mA 

Ese electrificador anda tirando 40 o 50 kV , si la bobina es buena


----------



## mfi (Dic 13, 2013)

pega unos ostiazos que flipas, tanto con un trafo de otro electrificador viejo como con la bobina de coche, con la bobina la cagué, porque queria soldarle un cabe en la salida de alta y biene dentro de una protecion de no se que material, voy de espabilado y se la corto para poder soldarle el cable y ahora se producen arcos entre la salida de alta y los terminales de la bobina...tendré que aislar eso de algun modo

Y lo que decia del micro, pienso que es viable, porque probe a desconectar y conectar en secuencias de 1s el regletero (donde está enchufado el circuito) y le daba tiempo a funcionar perfectamente, de este modo se ahorraria en consumo, estaría todo apagado durante 1s y tambien en la duravilidad de los componentes

Ah y otra pregunta, que tipo de led se usa para esto, y donde se colocaria? me imagino que en el triac igual que la bobina, pero claro con eses voltajes...


Muchas gracias


----------



## pigma (Dic 13, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quise poner 400 mA



No pasa nada compañero, dicen que al mejor cocinero se le va un tomate entero


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2013)

A la bobina ponele alguna manguera que enchufe ajustado si quedó algún pedazo de baquelita , sinó pegamento-sellador de siliconas (ese con olor a ácido acético - vinagre blanco)


_____________________Tensión de dónde vas a conectarlo - 2,5 V
Resistencia para led = ---------------------------------------------
________________________________0,025 

________________________V²
Potencia de la resistencia = --- o también = I² por R
________________________R


----------



## mfi (Dic 14, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A la bobina ponele alguna manguera que enchufe ajustado si quedó algún pedazo de baquelita , sinó pegamento-sellador de siliconas (ese con olor a ácido acético - vinagre blanco)
> 
> 
> _____________________Tensión de dónde vas a conectarlo - 2,5 V
> ...



Gracias por la ayuda y tu tiempo


----------



## osk_rin (Ene 25, 2014)

Tambien tengo la necesidad de diseñar un electrificador buscando en internet me encontre con este:
http://chemelec.com/Projects/Fencer-2/Fencer-2.htm









Quien tenga lgo de experiencia con estos circuitos, seria de ayuda que diera alguna opinion  saludos


----------



## juan jose perich (Ene 29, 2014)

Hola dj draco creo que sabes bastante de transformadores, estaba buscando a alguien que me pueda ayudar a hacer un transformador de alta para electrificador de cercas, si me podes ayudar bienvenida sea sino no acepta mis disculpas, yo tengo una formaleta de 3,5cm  cuadrado y de alto 4,5 cm, quería hacer uno un poco mas grande que el común de alta, no se si será con alambre un poco mas grueso, mas o menos el primario de 1mm y el secundario de 0,8 algo así, ésta medida la vi en un video de Richard Alonso de electrificadores :





 
En ésta dirección esté el transformador mas grande de alta y quería copiarlo pero no se las vueltas de alambre, en el video dice está hecho con nucleo 32, bueno espero que se entienda, saludos a todo el foro

Tampoco quiero menospreciar al amigo Scooter que veo que entiende tambien, saludo !


----------



## juliocesar71 (Feb 11, 2014)

gara dijo:


> Mocho10 disculpa la demora es que estaba ocupado pero aca te dejo uno haber si te sirve



Hola

Me puede colaborar con el C3 de 50 uF, para cuantos voltios es.

GRACIAS


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2014)

C1 , C2 y C3 tienen que ser de 400 Vdc ya que trabajarán a 310 Vdc


Ver el archivo adjunto 85402


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2014)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Me puede colaborar con el C3 de 50 uF, para cuantos voltios es.
> 
> GRACIAS



C1 y C2: son de poliester *400V*
C3 Electrolítico* 650Vcc*

Ese esquema


----------



## juliocesar71 (Feb 11, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> C1 y C2: son de poliester *400V*
> C3 Electrolítico* 650Vcc*
> 
> Ese esquema



Gracias Fogonazo, deseo saber si ese esquema sirve para realizar el montaje de un electrificador o tiene algunas debilidades.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2014)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> Gracias Fogonazo, deseo saber si ese esquema sirve para realizar el montaje de un electrificador o tiene algunas debilidades.




Descargar 50µF con cargados con 620Vcc "No me simpatiza" 

Muchos Joules crean grandes explosiones. 


En este tema hay esquemas con menos posibilidades de _*"Volarte la cabeza"*_


----------



## juliocesar71 (Feb 11, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Descargar 50µF con cargados con 620Vcc "No me simpatiza"
> 
> Muchos Joules crean grandes explosiones.
> 
> ...



Gracias, para tener en cuenta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2014)

Hay que sacar C1 (y puentear) y D1 , eso era un doblador para 110 V 

D10 está de más , P600 y D7 también sobran


----------



## juliocesar71 (Feb 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay que sacar C1 (y puentear) y D1 , eso era un doblador para 110 V
> 
> D10 está de más , P600 y D7 también sobran



Gracias por el aporte es muy útil para implementar el circuito, cuantos julios podrá generar este electrificador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2014)

Buscá la fórmula ,  los datos son 50 uF y 310 Vdc


----------



## juliocesar71 (Feb 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Buscá la fórmula ,  los datos son 50 uF y 310 Vdc



½ * C * v2
½ * 50uF * 310V2 
½*0.00005F*96100 = 2.4 julios

Si el voltaje es 310 que llega al condensador C3 serán 2.4 J de energía más o menos 90 kilómetros.

Pero el condensador C3 menciona fogonazo debe ser de 650V quiere decir que llega ese voltaje o los 310V?


----------



## mfi (Feb 17, 2014)

Hola, tengo un problemilla con el pastor con bobina de coche, este con un tranformador normal funciona perfectamente, pero cuando le pongo la bobina lo que ocurre es que la chispa que sale de la bobina me salta hacia todos lados, no la consigo controlar, tiene el capuchon de salida hacia fuera pero la chispa lo atraviesa igual hacia los bornes de la bobina, en este video de richar alonso

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-fcwjoCrZA

Veo que tiene una especie de papel de aluminio a la salida de la bobina, puede ser?

Y despues pone el cable de masa, no es que no hace falta masa cuando se utiliza bobina?

Muchas gracias, saludos


----------



## juliocesar71 (Feb 18, 2014)

mfi dijo:


> Hola, tengo un problemilla con el pastor con bobina de coche, este con un tranformador normal funciona perfectamente, pero cuando le pongo la bobina lo que ocurre es que la chispa que sale de la bobina me salta hacia todos lados, no la consigo controlar, tiene el capuchon de salida hacia fuera pero la chispa lo atraviesa igual hacia los bornes de la bobina, en este video de richar alonso
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-fcwjoCrZA
> 
> ...



Hola

La parte superior de la bobina tienes que bañarla con resina ya que esta generando 24000 Voltios.

Mira en este vídeo.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grFxmMB60Bw


----------



## mfi (Feb 18, 2014)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> La parte superior de la bobina tienes que bañarla con resina ya que esta generando 24000 Voltios.
> 
> ...



Donde puedo encontrar informacion sobre esta resina? Cual es su nombre para comprarla?

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2014)

Podés usar resina epoxi , poliester o acrílica. 

Yo le ponía una manguera de plástico transparente y gruesa pared


----------



## mfi (Feb 18, 2014)

probaré con una manguera pero os digo que es esagerado... puse trozos de placas de circuito impreso, sin el cobre, solo el aislante haciendo un cuadrado al rededor y la chispa buscaba el sitio para llegar a los bornes...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2014)

De ésta le puse cómo unos 7 cm de largo , encajaba justo en el cono de la bobina , y rellené adentro , entre cable y manguera con adhesivo-sellador de siliconas.


----------



## mfi (Feb 19, 2014)

Buenas de nuevo sabeis de algun pic que se pueda alimentar a 12v que sea pequeño, tipo 12f? vou a hacer otro electrificador con un pic, si tengo que reducir voltaje ya no me interesa tanto porque existira consumo del regulador

saludos


----------



## mfi (Mar 23, 2014)

Hola de nuevo, tengo funcionando 2 electrificadores, uno contrafo de alta y otro tambien con trafo, pero quise probar con la bobina de coche y tambien funciona pero al conectarla al alambrado empiezan a  saltar chispas en el circuito, primero saltaban condensador, despues lo alejé y saltaban en otro sitio...no se porque será, a alguien se le ocurre algo?



Acabo de averiguar lo que pasa, resulta que tengo un trafo de 12v 1A para simular la bateria, con este trafo no se producen los chispazos pero al conectar la bateria de coche si se producen, entonces el problema es la intensidad, tendre que limitarla a la salida de la bateria, no?



Mmmm... seguramente el trafo que utilizo invertido de 12v a 230v es de 400mA y tiene que ser de menos, lo que me estraña es que el trafo de alimentacios es de 12v 1A y no hace saltar chispas si este fuera de 200mA lo entenderia porque no esta el trafo invertido a tope de amperaje, no entiendo, a ver si alguien me aclara algo. Perdon por tantos post.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2014)

Una bobina de encendido a circuito abierto puede llegar a generar unos alegres 75KV capaces de provocar una chispa a mas de 7 Cm, es suficiente motivo como para que salten chispas hacia todos lados 

Si empleas el transformador prueba con uno de 220Vca a 12-0-12 Vca  (colocado invertido) y alimentado sobre los 24V


----------



## mfi (Mar 23, 2014)

No entiendo a que te refieres con el trafo, ahora mismo tengo uno de 12 a 220 alimentado con la bat de auto que es de 12v, tambien puse los pulsos rapidos para que cargara menos el cap


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2014)

Aquí preguntaste sobre el transformador y su exceso de tensión:



mfi dijo:


> . . . . Acabo de averiguar lo que pasa, resulta que tengo un trafo de 12v 1A para simular la bateria, con este trafo no se producen los chispazos pero al conectar la bateria de coche si se producen, entonces el problema es la intensidad, tendre que limitarla a la salida de la bateria, no?. . . .



Y aquí mi respuesta:



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . Si empleas el transformador prueba con uno de 220Vca a 12-0-12 Vca  (colocado invertido) y alimentado sobre los 24V



Cambiar el transformador por otro con una relación menor de espiras entre primario y secundario.


----------



## mfi (Mar 24, 2014)

Menos espiras que implica? Menor intensidad? Como averiguo cual tiene menos espiras? Tengo muchos alimentadores viejos de 220 a 12

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2014)

No dije (Escribí) nada sobre *"Menos Espiras" *



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . Si empleas el transformador prueba con uno de 220Vca a 12-0-12 Vca  (colocado invertido) y alimentado sobre los 24V





Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . .Cambiar el transformador por otro *con una relación menor de espiras entre primario y secundario*.


----------



## mfi (Mar 25, 2014)

Una menor relacion de espiras, que significa?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 25, 2014)

significa =
 de ejemplo si tienes 10 espiras en el primario y 20 espiras en el secundario ,que la tencion que tienes es el primario se multiplica por 2
pero no es siempre asi,todo depende de la frecuencia que tengas en el primario,claro que siempre va ser mayor,siempre y cuando mantengas la relacion de espiras,.
otro ejemplo si en el primario tienes 20 espiras y en el secundario tienes 10 espiras,siempre tienes que esperar que la tencion se reducira y el ampere aumentara..
si quieres muchos vol y pocos amperes, pues ponle muchas cantidad de espiras en el secundario ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2014)

mfi dijo:


> Una menor relacion de espiras, que significa?



Si tenemos un transformador de 220Vca y salida 12Vca *"Supongamos"* que posee en el primario 600 espiras y en su secundario 35 espiras, la relación será de *600/35 ≈ 17*

Si en cambio tenemos otro transformador con salida 12-0-12 tendremos:
En el primario 600 espiras, igual que antes, pero en el secundario tendremos ahora 70 espiras con punto medio (Que no se emplea).

La nueva relación de espiras será de: *600/70 ≈ 8,5*

Como en electrificador estás trabajando el transformador invertido secundario-primario la relación de espiras te da (Aproximadamente) la relación en la que se multiplica la tensión 

En un caso multiplicas por 17 y en el otro por 8,5 (La mitad) con lo que reduces la tensión de salida (A la mitad) y la posibilidad de que salten chispas (Exceso de tensión) indebidas


----------



## mfi (Mar 25, 2014)

Comprendo. Se puede saber la relacion con los datos de voltaje y intensidad? 

El que tengo puesto es de 220v 12v, de saberse, se puede quitar vueltas? modificando así la relación

Muchas gracias


----------



## mfi (Mar 25, 2014)

por lo que investigue un trafo 12-0-12 tiene una toma de tierra en el medio, los que tengo yo solo tienen 2 cables, porque me aconsejas el de 12-0-12 fogonazo? Que diferencia hai si los dos son de 220v, 12v?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 25, 2014)

mfi dijo:


> por lo que investigue un trafo 12-0-12 tiene una toma de tierra en el medio, los que tengo yo solo tienen 2 cables, porque me aconsejas el de 12-0-12 fogonazo? Que diferencia hai si los dos son de 220v, 12v?



la diferencia es la tension en la salida es eso, en vez de 12 volts tiene que ser de 24 o sea uno de 12+12 =24 entiendes es eso nada mas 




el *A* es el que te recomienda *fogonazo* el *B* es el que tienes tu si tienes 2 transformadores del *B* colócalos como el *C* y tendrás dos salidas perfectas con la coneccion que te recomendó *fogonazo* que es el *A*  (las flechas marcan donde tenes que conectar los cables)

saludos


----------



## mfi (Mar 26, 2014)

Ah, vale lo pillo, pues probaré.

Muchas gracias


----------



## mfi (Mar 28, 2014)

Hola, una dudilla más, en que influye la realacion de transformacion en los amperios?

si tengo un trafo de 24 a 230v con relacion 8 por ejemplo, los amperios aí como aumentan o dismuyen? No entiendo muy bien esto 

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2014)

En teoría la corriente es inversamente proporcional a la relación de tensiónes.

Es decir si tienes dos transformadores iguales (Tamaño) uno de 230Vca a 12Vca y otro de 230Vca a 24Vca el segundo te entrega la mitad de la corriente. El producto V*I se mantiene constante.
Pero esto *NO* es tu caso.


Para tu caso particular del electrificador, el transformador entregará la mitad de la tensión y la posibilidad del doble de corriente. 
Escribí "*Posibilidad*" porque tu transformador en el electrificador trabaja con secundario en circuito abierto, *NO* hay circulación de corriente, salvo que algún animal toque el alambrado


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 28, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> hay circulación de corriente, salvo que algún animal toque el alambrado



o un cristiano, una vez toque uno pensando que era un alambre caído como era un campo viejo a ja ja ja ay!!! que sacudon me dio


----------



## mfi (Mar 28, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En teoría la corriente es inversamente proporcional a la relación de tensiónes.
> 
> Es decir si tienes dos transformadores iguales (Tamaño) uno de 230Vca a 12Vca y otro de 230Vca a 24Vca el segundo te entrega la mitad de la corriente. El producto V*I se mantiene constante.
> Pero esto *NO* es tu caso.
> ...




Entonces los  parametros que trae el trafo, dice que 400mA, no tiene que ver?

Muchas gracias polas explicaciones


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2014)

mfi dijo:


> Entonces los  parametros que trae el trafo, dice que 400mA, no tiene que ver?
> 
> Muchas gracias polas explicaciones



Para tu caso  

Esa es la corriente que podría entregar el transformador si lo colocaras en una fuente de alimentación.


----------



## mfi (Mar 29, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para tu caso
> 
> Esa es la corriente que podría entregar el transformador si lo colocaras en una fuente de alimentación.



Entonces en mi caso como puedo saber la corriente que genera el chispazo si algun animal toca el alambrado?  Porque el que pone el limite de corriente en el electrificador es este trafo, si es mucha igual le hace daño al bicho


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2014)

mfi dijo:


> Entonces en mi caso como puedo saber la corriente que genera el chispazo si algun animal toca el alambrado?  Porque el que pone el limite de corriente en el electrificador es este trafo, si es mucha igual le hace daño al bicho



 Puedes porque para conocer la corriente deberías conocer:
Tensión de salida del transformador (Posible de calcular)
Resistencia del "Bicho" que recibe la descarga (Imposible de conocer/calcular)

Por otro lado, como el pulso de tensión es bastante breve, no creo que tenga riesgo para la salud del "Bicho"


----------



## mfi (Mar 29, 2014)

Entonces el trafo invertido los amperios que tenga no importan para nada? Puedo poner cualquier trafo de 24v 230v independientemente de los amperios?

Tengo aqui unos 30 trafos que ponen lo seguiente:

Input:    230v / 50Hz / 28VA    (alterna)
Output: 24v /700mA / 16.8VA (continua)

Muchas gracias fogonazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2014)

mfi dijo:


> Entonces el trafo invertido los amperios que tenga no importan para nada? Puedo poner cualquier trafo de 24v 230v independientemente de los amperios?
> 
> Tengo aqui unos 30 trafos que ponen lo seguiente:
> 
> ...





Un transformador entrega tensión *alterna*

Cualquier transformador con salida de 250mA hasta un par de amperes te sirve.


----------



## mfi (Mar 29, 2014)

Los trafos son alimentadores de aparatos, puse los datos de la carcasa, yo los abro y le quito el trafo, lo de la corrieente me refiero a si da igual que se de 2A, 400mA, etc, 

A un trafo invertido de 24, 230 si se le mete 230v por el secundario le pasa algo?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 29, 2014)

mfi dijo:


> Los trafos son alimentadores de aparatos, puse los datos de la carcasa, yo los abro y le quito el trafo, lo de la corrieente me refiero a si da igual que se de 2A, 400mA, etc,
> 
> A un trafo invertido de 24, 230 si se le mete 230v por el secundario le pasa algo?



NO hagas macana  no hagas algo sin antes estudiar

y el tema era sobre picana (Electrificador de Alambrados), ahora estas en teorías, cálculos y características de tal circuito. Tendrías que crear otro tema sobre como funciona las cosas o como aprender electrónica con el equipo que tengo.

saludo y suerte con lo tuyo


----------



## Bertukoo (Abr 15, 2014)

Hola a todos, estoy intentando montar el circuito de richard alonso, lo tengo montado pero no va nada bien, os adjunto la imagen del esquema para que lo veais y a ver si me podeis echar una mano.

El transformador es un roqmo 5024, no se si será eso lo que está mal pero solo tengo 24V en la salida y en la entrada está con los 12 de una fuente de alimentación de un ordenador, entonces el 555 está oscilando bien.


----------



## juliocesar71 (Abr 23, 2014)

Bertukoo dijo:


> Hola a todos, estoy intentando montar el circuito de richard alonso, lo tengo montado pero no va nada bien, os adjunto la imagen del esquema para que lo veais y a ver si me podeis echar una mano.
> 
> El transformador es un roqmo 5024, no se si será eso lo que está mal pero solo tengo 24V en la salida y en la entrada está con los 12 de una fuente de alimentación de un ordenador, entonces el 555 está oscilando bien.



Aparentemente todo esta bien en el diagrama, habría que mirar el montaje, el transformador debe ir invertido (el de 19 o 12 voltios) es decir la toma de entrada va como salida y la salida como entrada, el condensador C4 es sin polaridad y el condensador C3 debe ir a tierra proba todo esto para ver resultados, en lo posible subí fotos del montaje y así verificar el conexionado.


----------



## Bertukoo (Abr 24, 2014)

pero entonces c4 es un condensador de motores de lavadora, entiendo yo porque de esa capacidad normalmente son polarizados. El transformador si que está al revés, es de 24v y no de 12. Y la ultima duda es, c3 te refieres al negativo de la fuente o a una toma de tierra? luego subo las fotos de como está montado y las pistas de proteus. Saludos y gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 24, 2014)

Bertukoo dijo:


> pero entonces c4 es un condensador de motores de lavadora, entiendo yo porque de esa capacidad normalmente son polarizados.



efectivamente es ese capasitor el que se usa para hacer picanas de hecho son los mismos o sea misma capacidad 







saludos


----------



## Bertukoo (Abr 30, 2014)

Bueno como el que hizo Richar Alonso de momento lo voy a dejar apartado por falta de tiempo os pongo uno que a mi me está funcionando pero no muy fuerte, a ver si me podei ayudar con el, y que se puede cambiar, la chispa salta pero parece que no tiene mucha fuerza, igual es la bobina.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2014)

La bobina necesita un pequeño capacitor en serie para que pueda oscilar y hacer la chispa , digamos en paralelo con D-S el Mosfet ,  no se si el Mosfet se la va a aguantar , quizás haya que poner un díodo rápido antes del Drain.


----------



## Bertukoo (Abr 30, 2014)

Muchas gracias por responder, la bobina hace chispa tal como está pero parece como si no tuviera fuerza, el MOSFET supuestamente aguanta, ahora mismo no se calienta casi nada, ahora el tema de capacitor pues no se exactamente donde me dices que tiene que ir.

Pongo dos imágenes con las 2 opciones que entiendo yo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2014)

La segunda , dije "paralelo" con D - S Ver el archivo adjunto 109447 .

Ahora aguanta el Mosfet , lo que no se es si aguantará con el capcitor . . . 

El capacitor de unos nano nomás pero por 1000v o uno de distribuidor de auto

Por eso decía de agregar un díodo rápido antes del Drenaje.


----------



## elfrancho (May 13, 2014)

Hola amigos, estoy haciendo uno pero microcontrolado. Aca les pongo mi esquematico a medio terminar.

Pregunta1: T1 puede ser un transformador común de 220 a 12V al revés ?  lo puedo usar a 1Khz  o esto es imposible?

Pregunta2: como puedo hacer para detectar si el alambre es cortado? 

SALUDOS y gracias !!


----------



## microtronic (May 14, 2014)

Buenas noches amigos una duda como calculo la corriente que consume el primario de la bobina elevadora para saber que triac colocarle por ejemplo.

c= 50uf*600v

j= ½*0.00005F*360000 = 9 jouls.

que corriente tiene que ser el triac?

tambien estoy pensando que es mas barato colocar triacs en pararelo que comprar triacs de alto amp y costo mucho mayores


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2014)

De 8 Amperes es lo clásico


----------



## elfrancho (May 14, 2014)

DOSMETROS no tenés respuesta a mi post #363  ???


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2014)

Si , podés usar un transformador común de 220 a 9 V 100 Watts , lo podes usar en 4 o 5 kHz , pero D1 y D2 deberán ser rápidos.

Quizas le tengas que hacer un entrehierro con un papel


----------



## pigma (May 17, 2014)

Una duda: a cuanto equivale un transformador de 100 watts en amperes? yo estoy acostumbrado a manejarlos por amperes o miliamperes, pero no se como sacar la relacion en watts por los voltajes que manejan. 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , podés usar un transformador común de 220 a 9 V 100 Watts


----------



## richard alonso (May 17, 2014)

*H*ola gente*,* para elevar ten*s*i*ó*n no se puede usar un transformador comun*,* si lo usan enseguida se rompe, no estan echos para ese fin, por eso los transformadores de alta ten*s*i*ó*n estan *h*echos diferentes


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2014)

pigma dijo:


> Una duda: a cuanto equivale un transformador de 100 watts en amperes? yo estoy acostumbrado a manejarlos por amperes o miliamperes, pero no se como sacar la relacion en watts por los voltajes que manejan.


 
Volt por Ampere = Watts



richard alonso dijo:


> *H*ola gente*,* para elevar ten*s*i*ó*n no se puede usar un transformador comun*,* si lo usan enseguida se rompe, no estan echos para ese fin, por eso los transformadores de alta ten*s*i*ó*n estan *h*echos diferentes


 
Estamos hablando del primer transformador, que eleva de 12 V a 300 V

Saludos !


----------



## pigma (May 17, 2014)

100W / 9V = 11.1
100W / 220V = 0.45

Cual es la correcta? Me imagino que la segunda, es que yo siempre me he fijado en el amperaje del secundario, ejemplo: 9V 500ma



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Volt por Ampere = Watts


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2014)

Ambos son correctos


----------



## radu68 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hola amigos ! He seguido con interés su foro.

 Me gustaría, si es posible, el diagrama de cableado para la cerca eléctrica (Electrificador 120Km 6Joules.Alimentacion 220V by Richardo Alonso).

Soy de Rumania y no sé español, por favor disculpen la traducción de Google Translate.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## juliocesar71 (Jun 18, 2014)

radu68 dijo:


> Hola amigos ! He seguido con interés su foro.
> 
> Me gustaría, si es posible, el diagrama de cableado para la cerca eléctrica (Electrificador 120Km 6Joules.Alimentacion 220V by Richardo Alonso).
> 
> ...



Saludos

Adjunto diagrama electrificador 120 Km 6 Julios

Suerte en su proyecto


----------



## yeramemo (Jun 23, 2014)

Este es el tranfo que fabrique.


----------



## gara (Jun 23, 2014)

Buenas yeramemo,

Debes tener en cuenta lo siguiente los equipos comerciales que vienen para
Esas capacidades oscilan entre los 10 a 30 julios que para mi es bastante energía
Segundo: para almacenar tales energía se necesitan capacitores de unos 30 a 50uf con 
               Valor de voltaje de 1000V por lo menos que no son fáciles de conseguir
Tercero:  el transformador de salida de igual manera debe entregar toda esta energía a la 
              Cerca el cual debes calcular muy bien ya que cuando la maleza crece baja el voltaje de saluda del mismo 

Esos son pequeños tips que te doy para que tengas idea de los que dichos equipos tienen en su interior y cuán potentes son para así luego llegar a un buen diseño de un electrificador

Buenas yeramemo,

Debes tener en cuenta lo siguiente los equipos comerciales que vienen para
Esas capacidades oscilan entre los 10 a 30 julios que para mi es bastante energía
Segundo: para almacenar tales energía se necesitan capacitores de unos 30 a 50uf con 
               Valor de voltaje de 1000V por lo menos que no son fáciles de conseguir
Tercero:  el transformador de salida de igual manera debe entregar toda esta energía a la 
              Cerca el cual debes calcular muy bien ya que cuando la maleza crece baja el voltaje de saluda del mismo 

Esos son pequeños tips que te doy para que tengas idea de los que dichos equipos tienen en su interior y cuán potentes son para así luego llegar a un buen diseño de un electrificador


----------



## yeramemo (Jun 23, 2014)

Bien gara, para tener en cuenta. He escuchado de electrificadores que no pierden potencia con las malezas, esto es posible?


----------



## gara (Jun 23, 2014)

Habría que ver el tipo de maleza y su densidad ya que a mi criterio si hay pérdidas y aún no he visto dicho equipo que no pierda potencia por la maleza

La mejor marca para mi es la speedrite los cuales son equipos potentes y muy eficientes y aún así con la maleza se pierde potencia


----------



## juliocesar71 (Jun 24, 2014)

yeramemo dijo:
			
		

> Volviendo a mi pregunta anterior, alguien ha probado el electrificador de Richard Alonso de 120 kilómetros y 6 joules?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He construido el electrificador de 40 kilómetros y 1,42 julios que Richar Alonso publico y ofrece muy buena potencia.

El de 6 Julios y 120 Kilómetros no lo he podido construir por carecer de componentes necesarios, algunos de ellos no los pude conseguir.


----------



## gusa01 (Jul 14, 2014)

Buen día para todos.
Estoy tratando de simular un circuito que vi en una cerca y me tiene pues noo he sido capaz de comprender el funcionamiento del circuito pues creo que a la entrada del trafo debe haber +450v y nop, el scr TYN 1025 está con D5 que va conectado a cátodo y al anodo del 1025?????

Espero alguien me pueda ayudar a comprender ... para poder cambiar mi cara  a esta


----------



## julio barrerto (Jul 15, 2014)

hola gusa 01:  analizando  con detenimiento este circuito que tienes no me parece muy confiable, en especial por el diodo 4 y diodo 5 pues a través  de ellos conduciría constantemente 
en el primario del transformador impidiendo la oscilación.


----------



## gusa01 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hola Julio te cuento que el sistema si oscila y funciona, por eso es que me tiene cabezón...
se me olvidaba decir que la simulación está en proteus


----------



## juan jose perich (Jul 17, 2014)

hola gente del foro,les muestro el funcionamiento del electrificador de 120km 6 joules del amigo Richard Alonso que me ayudo a construirlo una exelente persona!!!, bueno primero use un SCR TYN690 ,que no aguanto 1 hora los disparos y use 2 juntos TYN1225 y funciona exelente muchisima potencia , bueno en esta direccion de youtube esta el video:



bueno solo quise compartir mi experiencia de este electrificador, una cosita mas en C6 use un 474 poliester.


----------



## radu68 (Jul 17, 2014)

Gracias por el consejo de Juan.Pero ... por qué no ir entre 1-10uF electrolítico C6?El coste final de ese condensador es fundamental porque no hace nada para ajustar la frecuencia del pulso.Pido disculpas por la traducción.


----------



## julio barrerto (Jul 17, 2014)

gusa01 dijo:


> Hola Julio te cuento que el sistema si oscila y funciona, por eso es que me tiene cabezón...
> se me olvidaba decir que la simulación está en proteus



Estas seguro que este es el plano esquematico?


----------



## juan jose perich (Jul 17, 2014)

contesto a radu68: no me acuerdo porque lo cambie,si mal no me acuerdo es que quedaba muy lento con 1uf y con el 474 queda a una velocidad de disparo que me gusta,solo por eso puse 474 poliester.
Ahora lo estoy probando con un solo tyn1225 y soporta excelente,lo tuve un buen tiempo dando chispazos con una hoja y respondio muy bien ni se frena ni nada con los disparos repetitivos.


----------



## richard alonso (Jul 17, 2014)

amigos del foro ese circuito lo diceñe yo hace mucho tiempo ya,te felicito juan te anda perfecto


----------



## juan jose perich (Jul 17, 2014)

Gracias richard, como siempre es gracias a vos eh, ahora lo estoy probando con un solo tyn1225,soporta una barbaridad ,este tyn voy a usar de ahora en adenlante para todo, es muy bueno.


----------



## radu68 (Jul 17, 2014)

En todo esquema de SCR es importante que el valor y la tensión del condensador de almacenamiento y .. HV transformador bueno, no pedir un UTJ C6 2N6027 puede ser sustituido por un diácono simple y repuestos!El esquema es muy simple y trivial de todos modos (y bastante peligroso) en términos de las normas internacionales securitate.E mi opinión.


----------



## juan jose perich (Jul 17, 2014)

el C6 no es el 2N6027, el Q1 es 2N6027 UJT, si es correcto lo que entendi porque no entendi mucho, osea nada

Este es el esquema del electrificador 120km 6 joules de potemcia


----------



## radu68 (Jul 17, 2014)

Juan, me dio el dise￾0Š9o del diagrama y PCB correcta para la foto publicada anteriormente!Electronistii verdadera "leer" despu¨¦s de esquema no interpreta circuito impreso Te lo dije y lo repito, Joule es una definici¨®n f¨ªsica que calcula simple si usted sabe la capacidad y el voltaje incarcare.Nu 6Joule que usted diga o Richard.Nu cambiar nuestras leyes b¨¢sicas de la f¨ªsica.Por favor, publique esquema y placa que yo les di a ustedes porque yo no voie.Sunt nuevo foro y he intentado administratorii.Am blokeaza sido advertido! Respeto.



Te miro y fotos de aparatos, diagramas, armarios de cableado impreso y hecho por mí en mi país


----------



## juan jose perich (Jul 17, 2014)

el diseño del pcb es como esta el esquema,haci dibuje la placa, ya que estan marcados haci la posicion de los componentes, por hay no entiendo porque la traduccion no se entiende


----------



## gusa01 (Jul 17, 2014)

julio barrerto dijo:


> Estas seguro que este es el plano esquematico?



seguro que es el esquema...


----------



## juan jose perich (Jul 17, 2014)

radu68 lo que suvi al foro es lo unico que tengo,no tengo el pcb para el metodo de planchado ya que la plaqueta la pinto a mano con fibron indeleble,tenes todo el esquematico y componentes y su posicion,ya es suficiente para que lo hagas a tu gusto que lo sabes hacer ,lo se por las fotos que me enviaste, perdon por no poderte complacer.



esto me envio radu68 del electrificador de 120km hecho por el,no entendia lo que me pedia jeje pero creo que es todas estas fotos

perdon radu68 no entendia el traductor de google es malo


----------



## radu68 (Jul 18, 2014)

Ahora mira y otros dispositivos hechos por m¨ª, Juan!

Integral mi amigo!



Post photos with friends all appliances, pcb, made by me, can you love someone and would like more information.Information that you can share with pleasure!


----------



## juan jose perich (Jul 22, 2014)

hola amigos del foro, hice este electrificador del amigo radu68, monte la plaqueta y use 2 condensadores de carga,uno de 20 y otro de 30uf x 450v en paralelo 50uf,bueno cuando lo enchufo,empezo a arder la res de 220 ohm, no consegui de 200ohm, el esquema no detalla los Wat,yo puse de 1 Wat pero creo que deberia de ser de 5 wat, pasare fotos de como me quedo y si lo arreglo antes les comento del funcionamiento de este electrificador, me dijo radu68 que se puede poner un capacitor de carga de hasta 80uf x 450 volts sin problemas



La res de la izquierda arriba se ve quemada, el miedo mio es que si pongo una de 5 Wat, si ya no se quema la de 5 W, me queme otra cosa,



Cables blancos, alimentacion 220 Volts,marrones al de carga y celestes al de alta


----------



## juan jose perich (Jul 23, 2014)

hola gente del foro, eh solucionado con ayuda, el problema de la resistencia quemada de 200 OHM, tenia que ser de 5 Wat y cambie el diodo 1N4148 por uno de 6 AMP. bueno al marchar daba disparos muy lentos cada 4,5 segundos daba una patada, bueno el cambio que hice es el C5 de 2,2uf x 250v y puse un 334j x 400v pero es el unico que tenia,no hace falta de tantos volts, de poliester y ahora da una patada por segundo, lamentablemente no puedo probar la potencia ya que el de alta que tengo seguro esta en corto,pero suena bastante fuerte el "tic" y no tengo tester para medir los de carga para saber a que voltaje se cargan,ya que estoy usando 2 en paralelo,uno de 30uf y otro de 20uf x 450v.
bueno si alguno lo quiere hacer, estos son los cambios que hice pero cada cual puede hacerlo a su gusto, oviamente.


----------



## radu68 (Jul 23, 2014)

Cambios mejora se puede hacer f¨¢cilmente en el divisor resistivo R8-R14.Hice frecuencia de reloj ajustable de 1 Hz-5 Hz por resultados secunda.Iar son muy satisfactorios con C4- 60uF/450Vca , e C5- 1.5 uf polarizadas.


----------



## pigma (Ago 3, 2014)

gusa01 dijo:


> Hola Julio te cuento que el sistema si oscila y funciona, por eso es que me tiene cabezón...
> se me olvidaba decir que la simulación está en proteus



Tienes mal el diagrama amigo, aqui te mando unas correcciones que le hice asi de "pasadita" tal vez tenga mas... Te adjunto imagen.


----------



## juan jose perich (Ago 8, 2014)

hola amigos del foro,esta pregunta va en especial a gara que veo que entiende bien de transformadores elevadores,pero no esta descartada la ayuda de donde me pueda venir, bueno hice esta bovina que esta construida de la misma manera que un transformador de alta para electrificadores,el diseño de vueltas es a prueba y error porque de calculos no entiendo,bueno use un nucleo de 3 x 3 cm,use para el primario un alambre de 1mm, el nucle de ancho es de 12cm, dejando 2,5 cm alejado de las puntas,bueno yo no se si las vueltas que use son las correctas pero use 25 vueltas, aisle el primario y para el secundario use alambre de 0,75mm, tambien 2,5 cm alejado de las puntas para evitar descargas entre las capas,cada capa tiene alrededor de 60 vueltas no exactas,diametro de ancho de vueltas 5,01 cm, y use 11 capas, aisladas cada capa con las radiografias que hasta ahora funcionan muy bien, bueno redondeando este diseño tiene buena potencia con electrificador de 6 joules de richard alonso, o,75 cm es la chispa de puntas alta y masa, despues hice otra y aumente vueltas del primario el doble y 60 vueltas por capa y 9 capas se me termino el alambre y esta no tiene tanta chispa al juntar las puntas de alta y masa, pero por lo general anda bien y super facil de hacer y economico para los que no queremos pagar caros los de altas nuevos, solo hice estas 2 y espero ir mejorando y si alguien me da una respuesta para mejorar el rendimiento, la espero, aca dejo 3 fotos para ver mas o menos el diseño ,me pueden pedir mas fotos no hay problema, si hice mal en algun lado espero que alguien me conteste para mejorarla y espero haber ayudado a alguien que le interese esto.


----------



## juan jose perich (Ago 8, 2014)

bueno gente, comento que desarme la bovina y el primario tenia 94 vueltas,y soy nuevo en esto je, bueno lo deje con 22 vueltas y 10 capas de 60 vueltas, la potencia subio enormemente,juntando las puntas ,hace descargas a 1cm y me hacia descargas en las capas,no se porque, porque estan a 2,5cm de las puntas, o es por la mucha potencia y traspasa los aislantes o me quedo algun error por dentro, bueno llegue a la conclusion que le voy a dar de 25 a 30 vueltas de primario y 10 capas de 50 vueltas.
Primario: 1mm, Secundario: 0,75    , Nucleo 3 x 3. bueno sigo probando y cuando tenga el transformador bovina estare comentando y dire si hice algun cambio.


----------



## juliocesar71 (Ago 12, 2014)

juan jose perich dijo:


> bueno gente, comento que desarme la bovina y el primario tenia 94 vueltas,y soy nuevo en esto je, bueno lo deje con 22 vueltas y 10 capas de 60 vueltas, la potencia subio enormemente,juntando las puntas ,hace descargas a 1cm y me hacia descargas en las capas,no se porque, porque estan a 2,5cm de las puntas, o es por la mucha potencia y traspasa los aislantes o me quedo algun error por dentro, bueno llegue a la conclusion que le voy a dar de 25 a 30 vueltas de primario y 10 capas de 50 vueltas.
> Primario: 1mm, Secundario: 0,75    , Nucleo 3 x 3. bueno sigo probando y cuando tenga el transformador bovina estare comentando y dire si hice algun cambio.



Juan Jose perich estas bobinas funcionan muy bien para los electrificadores, he construido varias y he obtenido muy buenos resultados si se realizan los cálculos adecuados.
Mi pregunta es sobre que material estas embobinando el primario (cartón, pvc etc.) en la foto no se aprecia, dentro de esta bobina van las láminas de hierro para aumentar la potencia, estas no deben sobresalir del embobinado ya que pueden generar descargas.
Las descargas pueden ser por mala aislación entre capas
El enrollamiento del primario esta realizado en material que no es muy aislante
Los terminales o puntas también deben aislarse
revisa todo eso y me comentas


----------



## juan jose perich (Ago 12, 2014)

juliocesar71 en esta direccion esta todo,recibi una advertencia de foro.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/nos-gusta-escritura-bloque-120550/#post944155


----------



## juan jose perich (Ago 16, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro, comento que las bobinas estan andando excelentes, al menos no hacen descargas entre capas, no se ven a simple vista o en plena oscuridad.
Estoy achicando vueltas al primario, la ultima es de 15 vueltas de alambre de calibre 1,10mm,
sobre nucle 3x3 cm.
Las capas son de 50 vueltas de alambre calibre 0,75 mm x 10 capas.
Mi pregunta al foro es: ¿Que efecto hace y hasta donde puedo reducir vueltas del primario?.
Mi objetivo es obtener la maxima potencia trabajando solo con el primario, el secundario, así como está sin tocar nada.:mmm.
Materiales usados: Cinta de papel, Cintas scotch, Papel prespan y radiografias.
Chapas de hierro comun galvanizadas para formar el nucleo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2014)

Si achicás espiras de primario estás aumentando la relacíon entre primario y secundario. Más o menos es cómo si estuvieras aumentando espiras del secundario.

Pero por otro lado achicás impedancia y entonces circularía más corriente , lógico que todo tiene un límite . . . 

A las radiografías lavalas con lavandina y quedan transparentes, cómo más profesional 

Muy prolijas las bobinas 

Saludos !


----------



## juan jose perich (Ago 16, 2014)

Gracias 2 metros por responder, entonces creo que es lo mismo si pongo 15 o 20 vueltas al primario.
 Pero ahi funcionan muy bien, y que me aconsejarias, cuantas vueltas les dejo al primario?

Mi conocimiento en impedancia y esas cosas es nulo, solo voy a lo basico,vueltas del primario, secundario y nucleo.

Mi experiencia se basa en prueba y error.

Tambien en una bovina se me a terminado el alambre del secundario, solde las puntas con estaño
y aisle con spaguetti termocontraible y segui el bovinado.

No se si esto esta bien, al menos funciona, yo creo que no seria problema.

Midiendo con el tester en resistencia mas baja, el secundario me da unos 5 ohm de resistencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2014)

Impedancia es cómo los Ohms pero para corriente alterna.

Lo óptimo lo vas a encontrar por prueba y error , podés construir uno que se pueda quitar el primario para hacer pruebas 

>  boVina , es ganado vacuno , las nuestras son boBinas


----------



## juan jose perich (Ago 16, 2014)

Y mira esa prueba sin primario o esas pruebas de hacer algo que no es para ese fin, es para macana mira si lo sabre yo, de todas formas gracias por la enseñanza, andan bien y siempre se quiere mas, y tambien es para macana. 
Espero que esto le alla serbido a alguien, por lo menos yo buscaba reemplazar los de alta que en rosario estan 400$ y yo de gasto cada una ,ando en los 70$.

Bueno gracias DOSMETROS. Saludos!!!


----------



## pigma (Ago 16, 2014)

Para que no tengas que usar radiografias y estarlas blanqueando, compra acetato, lo venden en las papelerias y sirve de separador-aislante y viene transparente! como agregado te aconsejo que el hilo sea continuo, nada de "soldadas" para seguir embobinando, ya que con el tiempo empiezan a saltar chispas por ahi, el alto voltaje es "cosa seria".


----------



## juan jose perich (Ago 16, 2014)

Hola pigma, si el acetato era la primera opcion que se me ocurrio y eh trabajado con el.
Y si eso de soldar no me parece buena idea, pero es el comienzo porque no sabia cuanto alambre me llevaria.

Con 1 kilo de 0,75 mm me salieron 2 bobinas y me faltaron 4 capas para la tercera.

Osea que con 1,100 o 1,200 kg me saldrian 3 bobinas y poco desperdicio, con el tiempo les voy agarrando la mano ya que las voy a hacer todas de la misma manera.


Para que tengan una idea de la potencia de la bobina, como se ve en la foto, acercando
el destornillador a la mariposa de alta tension, con el "transformador" de alta que es nuevo para 55km, la chispa hace descarga a medio cm no se si llega, y con la boBina, a 1cm ya hace descarga


----------



## pigma (Ago 17, 2014)

En la poca experiencia que tengo, he visto dos aspectos de las "chispas". Uno es lo largo que es el voltaje, el otro lo grueso de la chispa, que representa el amperaje de salida. Si la chispa es demasiado delgada aunque este larga, no sera suficiente la descarga para detener a los animales, en cambio si la chispa es gruesa aunque no sea larga, si que los detendra pero caera el voltaje mas rapido en distancias grandes. Yo he visto que 5mm de chispa y que sea gruesa, que se vea blanca la chispa, en todos los casos funciona muy bien. Lamento no ser tan teorico en este aspecto ya que no soy muy bueno con los calculos sumado a que no se como medir el amperaje en una salida de alto voltaje, solo lo doy como referencia. En los transformadores de fabrica que he medido, la resistencia en el primario siempre es menor a 1 ohm, de hecho casi todos son inferiores a .5ohms y en el secundario varia alrededor de 50 ohms, repito es solo como referencia para quien guste experimentar.


----------



## juan jose perich (Ago 17, 2014)

Yo tampoco creo que alla que guiarce por la chispa, solo en el campo se ve si es bueno o no.
Para mi lo mejor es medir con las 5 o mas luces de neon ,de 1000 vol en adelante.
Porque puede tener poca chispa o corta y tira mucho amperaje en el disparo, y esto significa potencia y mas distancia.

El primario en OHMIOS me da 1 ohm y en el secundario 5 ohm, y en el nuevo de la foto anterior me da 26 ohm, pero eso es depende de las vueltas y calibre de cada capa, osea si es fino y muchas vueltas marcara mas resistencia, si en esto me equivoco, que alguien me lo explique para entenderlo bien.

Todavia no lo pude probar en el (campo o alambre), para poder tener algo mas acertado porque por ahora solo tengo las bobinas que aparentemente funcionan bien pero no estoy 100% seguro hasta no probar en la practica.


En esta direccion tengo un video de la primera boBina que hice.





 
No hay que guiarce mucho de lo que digo en el video porque es la primera que hice y mucho no entendia en ese momento, creo que algo mas aprendi y de este foro tambien.


----------



## juan jose perich (Ago 26, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro, comento que en este tiempito, rescatando,preguntando un poco aca y alla, la bovina, por lo menos la que hago yo,le falta silicio o ferrita para mas potencia.

Bueno entonces voy a fabricar los transformadores de alta.
Para empezar voy a usar como primario un calibre de 0,80mm, y secundario calibre 0,40mm.
Nucleo de la formaleta 3x3cm o 33 mm, todavia no se las vueltas del primario que usare pero del secundario seran 50 vueltas por capa y 10 capas.

Si alguien me puede decir con cuantas vueltas puedo empezar el primario lo agradecere.
La formaleta de alto o lugar para enrollar el alambre es de 4cm.

Calculo que las 50 vueltas me tomara 2cm, sobrando 1cm en las puntas, estara bien o alacanzara 1cm para que no haga descargas entre capas?.

Bueno cuando haga uno, estare comunicando y dare las especificaciones que use.


----------



## roedmo09 (Sep 23, 2014)

Buenas Tardes

Quisiera saber como podía alimentarlo a 110V que modificaciones tendria que hacerle.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 23, 2014)

roedmo09 dijo:


> Buenas Tardes
> 
> Quisiera saber como podía alimentarlo a 110V que modificaciones tendría que hacerle.



por favor, hay mucho circuitos, especifica un poco a que te refieres. Porque si te refieres a uno de *12Volts* solo tienes que reducir la tensión o sea un transformador de *110v - 12v 250mA*


----------



## richard alonso (Sep 23, 2014)

12v por 1A es mejor,para que la fuente travaje aliviada y se sobre por el consumo del circuito,ya que cuando hay descargas a tierra el circuito va a consumir un poco mas


----------



## roedmo09 (Sep 23, 2014)

Amigos el circuito que propone juan jose perich para 120 km, la cual su alimentacion es 220 v, en mi finca no tengo conexion a 220V.


----------



## richard alonso (Sep 24, 2014)

en ese caso si tienes 110v le pones un transformador que eleve de 110v a 220v


----------



## roedmo09 (Sep 24, 2014)

richard alonso dijo:


> en ese caso si tienes 110v le pones un transformador que eleve de 110v a 220v




Ok bien me parece tu idea.

Pero si quisiera que el circuito se alimentara a 12V  logicamente y se mantuviera el diseño para 120KM.


----------



## juan jose perich (Sep 24, 2014)

roedmo09, hola perdona por no responder, no tenia el correo y gracias a richard alonso que me lo arreglo 2 veces ya, un genio jeje, bueno lo mejor es lo que te propone richard, y a 12 volts no lo puedes alimentar ya que esta diseñado para los 220 volts.



Uy perdon respondi cualquier cosa con respecto a los 12v.


----------



## roedmo09 (Sep 25, 2014)

juan jose perich dijo:


> roedmo09, hola perdona por no responder, no tenia el correo y gracias a richard alonso que me lo arreglo 2 veces ya, un genio jeje, bueno lo mejor es lo que te propone richard, y a 12 volts no lo puedes alimentar ya que esta diseñado para los 220 volts.
> 
> 
> 
> Uy perdon respondi cualquier cosa con respecto a los 12v.



Juan, entonces quisiera saber si ustedes tienen algun circuito que se alimente a 12 voltios, con el diseno de 120 km




gara dijo:


> Mocho 10 saludos.
> 
> Mira te explicare como funciona esto lo primero que debes de saber es que a los Julios de salida que quieres le debes sumar el 20% ya que los transfo tienen sus perdidas normales vale. osea que si quieres 20julios a la salida deberás agregarle 20% mas, (20*0.2)+20 = 24 esos 24 julios es la energia minima que debe almacenar tu cpacitor para que a la salida del transfo tengas lo deseado.


 

Osea Gara que la distancia esta ddefinida por el diseño del transformador y el capacitor que coloquemos.


----------



## julio barrerto (Sep 26, 2014)

hola tengo dos videos  de cercas eléctricas pero no se como adjuntarlos uno es de 164 mbs
y el lotro de 104 mbs.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2014)

Los subis a youtube y pegás los lins aqui


----------



## julio barrerto (Sep 26, 2014)

hola acá esta una cerca eléctrica que yo fabrico. Esta funciona con panel solar y con batería.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fj-ZEHPsWQc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mfi (Sep 28, 2014)

Holaaa, a ver tengo varios electrificadores acabados, todos con el 555 y trafo invertido, les pongo bateria de coche, el problema que tengo es que tienen poca potencia, quiero que sea muy muy potente, en casa lo pruebo y saca una chispa de casi 1cm pero cuando lo llevo a la finca la cual tiene doble alambre pues casi no da nada... para probar pongo un destornillador tocando el alambre y la estaca de hierro que esta clavada en el terreno y apenas se aprecia la chispa, me gustaria que siguiera dando 1cm o más. El ultimo que hice uso un trafo invertido de 12 a 220 1A y un cap de 4uf (el dedescarga) la bobina de alta conseguí que me vendieran la que usan estos electrificadores http://www.ionapel.com/garantia.htm es el de la derecha de todo, estos van bien tuve uno y tenia mucha potencia, entonces, que puedo hacer para que sea extremadamente potente? Ah y pobre a poner la bobina de coche y salia muy pobre la chispa, puesta en la cerca apenas se nota.

Saludos


----------



## juliocesar71 (Oct 2, 2014)

mfi dijo:


> Holaaa, a ver tengo varios electrificadores acabados, todos con el 555 y trafo invertido, les pongo bateria de coche, el problema que tengo es que tienen poca potencia, quiero que sea muy muy potente, en casa lo pruebo y saca una chispa de casi 1cm pero cuando lo llevo a la finca la cual tiene doble alambre pues casi no da nada... para probar pongo un destornillador tocando el alambre y la estaca de hierro que esta clavada en el terreno y apenas se aprecia la chispa, me gustaria que siguiera dando 1cm o más. El ultimo que hice uso un trafo invertido de 12 a 220 1A y un cap de 4uf (el dedescarga) la bobina de alta conseguí que me vendieran la que usan estos electrificadores http://www.ionapel.com/garantia.htm es el de la derecha de todo, estos van bien tuve uno y tenia mucha potencia, entonces, que puedo hacer para que sea extremadamente potente? Ah y pobre a poner la bobina de coche y salia muy pobre la chispa, puesta en la cerca apenas se nota.
> 
> Saludos



Hola, la baja potencia de tu electrificado puede ser por el condensador de descarga proba con uno de 10uf a 12uf, (almacena mas energía) las bobinas las puedes construir realizando los cálculos necesarios para que te de el voltaje suficiente en la salida de esta, Igual cuando pruebo un electrificador en la finca la chispa es bastante potente, acerco el cable de alta al suelo y la chispa es potente.
A propósito cual es la extensión (MTS)  del alambre al cual conectas el elctrificador?.
También proba con un trafo invertido de 19V a 220 por 500 mA para que el consumo sea menor.

Saludos


----------



## mfi (Oct 2, 2014)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> Hola, la baja potencia de tu electrificado puede ser por el condensador de descarga proba con uno de 10uf a 12uf, (almacena mas energía) las bobinas las puedes construir realizando los cálculos necesarios para que te de el voltaje suficiente en la salida de esta, Igual cuando pruebo un electrificador en la finca la chispa es bastante potente, acerco el cable de alta al suelo y la chispa es potente.
> A propósito cual es la extensión (MTS)  del alambre al cual conectas el elctrificador?.
> También proba con un trafo invertido de 19V a 220 por 500 mA para que el consumo sea menor.
> 
> Saludos



Hola, gracias por responder , te comento, el condensador probé con uno de 25uf y daba la misma potencia, si acerco el cable a la tierra no da apenas chispa... respecto al trafo invertido tenia uno como el que dices y da mucho menos fuerza que el que tengo puesto. probé a cambiarlos y nada, la verdad no se que puede ser, será por el oscilador? Subo una foto con los valores de las resistencias y del cap, a lo mejor está funcionando con una frecuencia inadecuada, lo calculé hace tiempo con un programa y creo que estaba correcto... vosotros que creeis?

saludos


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 2, 2014)

hola ese es un diceño mio,en el esquema falta poner la pata 4 a positivo,te comento el problema lo tienes tu,yo a ese circuito lo diceñe asi para 40km,se conecto a 30km con 3 lineas y las cubria perfectamente entregando al final de la linea 7000v


----------



## juliocesar71 (Oct 2, 2014)

mfi dijo:


> Hola, gracias por responder , te comento, el condensador probé con uno de 25uf y daba la misma potencia, si acerco el cable a la tierra no da apenas chispa... respecto al trafo invertido tenia uno como el que dices y da mucho menos fuerza que el que tengo puesto. probé a cambiarlos y nada, la verdad no se que puede ser, será por el oscilador? Subo una foto con los valores de las resistencias y del cap, a lo mejor está funcionando con una frecuencia inadecuada, lo calculé hace tiempo con un programa y creo que estaba correcto... vosotros que creeis?
> 
> saludos



Bueno como te dice el autor ese problema tienes que resolverlo tu, puede ser que tienes una mala conexión o algún componente esta malo, revisa bien el plano y verifica tu montaje.


----------



## mfi (Oct 2, 2014)

richard alonso dijo:


> hola ese es un diceño mio,en el esquema falta poner la pata 4 a positivo,te comento el problema lo tienes tu,yo a ese circuito lo diceñe asi para 40km,se conecto a 30km con 3 lineas y las cubria perfectamente entregando al final de la linea 7000v



Hola richar , me podrias decir los valores del cap y las las 2 resistencias del 555? Asi descarto que sea un problema del oscilador, saludos


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 3, 2014)

hola mfi los valores e las resistencias del oscilador son R1: 1K
R2: 560 OHM 
R3: 470 OHM
y los condensadores son C1: 47 uF / 50V
C2: 4.7UF X 50V ,en el condensador de carga deve haber una tencion oscilante de 300v minimo


----------



## mfi (Oct 3, 2014)

richard alonso dijo:


> hola mfi los valores e las resistencias del oscilador son R1: 1K
> R2: 560 OHM
> R3: 470 OHM
> y los condensadores son C1: 47 uF / 50V
> C2: 4.7UF X 50V ,en el condensador de carga deve haber una tencion oscilante de 300v minimo



Gracias richar , el c2 es electrolitico o ceramico? 

Saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 3, 2014)

mfi dijo:


> Gracias richar , el c2 es electrolitico o ceramico?
> 
> Saludos



Hola...No existe 4.7uF cerámico...es electrolítico.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 3, 2014)

pues claro que el de 4.7uf es electrolitico,el problema que tu tienes es que estas usando por lo que pusiste en el esquema resistencias de 10k,y en el c2 un valor muy lejano al original


----------



## mfi (Oct 3, 2014)

richard alonso dijo:


> pues claro que el de 4.7uf es electrolitico,el problema que tu tienes es que estas usando por lo que pusiste en el esquema resistencias de 10k,y en el c2 un valor muy lejano al original,,aqui te dejo el video que subi donde se ve mi diceño funcionando
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-fcwjoCrZA



No dudo de tu funcionamiento, algo estoy haciendo mal, voy a probar a ponerlo con los valores que me dices y probar de nuevo, ya os cuento a ver que tal, porque para el trafo invertido usas un trafo tipico, no? yo tengo varios de alimentadores de 500Ma, 350, 1A, de 12v y 20, pero son convencionales de todala vida, sirven, no?

saludos y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## advab (Oct 3, 2014)

Hola a todos, arme el circuito de richard pero tengo un problema que no logro identificar, resulta que mi 555 se daña cuando el electrificador no saca la chispa, es decir cuando tengo los electrodos separados. Alguna idea que tengan. Gracias


----------



## mfi (Oct 4, 2014)

advab dijo:


> Hola a todos, arme el circuito de richard pero tengo un problema que no logro identificar, resulta que mi 555 se daña cuando el electrificador no saca la chispa, es decir cuando tengo los electrodos separados. Alguna idea que tengan. Gracias



Tienes que tener algo mal conectado, eso no me pasó nunca, mira de tener las masas separadas, no creo que sea por eso pero por si acaso.

saludos





richard alonso dijo:


> pues claro que el de 4.7uf es electrolitico,el problema que tu tienes es que estas usando por lo que pusiste en el esquema resistencias de 10k,y en el c2 un valor muy lejano al original,,aqui te dejo el video que subi donde se ve mi diceño funcionando
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-fcwjoCrZA



Hola de nuevo richar, hoy probé con los valores que me dices y me pasa que no está funcionando bien, a la salida del trafo mido con el multimetro y no consigue medir, hace ruidos raros, me imagino que los pulsos son muy lentos... de que puede ser? Es muy raro, con los valores que tenia yo funcionaba pero con los que me dices no consigo que funcione, evidentemente algo ago mal porque a ti te funciona, sera el trafo? que piensas? ah, y el tip 41c se calienta en 10segundos.

saludos


----------



## mfi (Oct 5, 2014)

mfi dijo:


> Tienes que tener algo mal conectado, eso no me pasó nunca, mira de tener las masas separadas, no creo que sea por eso pero por si acaso.
> 
> saludos
> 
> ...



Bueno estuve trabajando un poco más en el tema y simule en un calculador de estos que hay por la web los valores para el 555 y me sale esto, los subo en imagenes. Como digo con los valores de richar el tip se calienta y creo que la frecuencia es muy lenta, no me mide el polimetro a la salida, en cambio con los valores que puse yo pues si mide a la salida, que frecuencia es la ideal para este tipo de transformadores?

saludos


----------



## juliocesar71 (Oct 5, 2014)

mfi dijo:


> Tienes que tener algo mal conectado, eso no me pasó nunca, mira de tener las masas separadas, no creo que sea por eso pero por si acaso.
> 
> saludos
> 
> ...



Lo mismo ocurría cuando monte ese electrificador el TIP calentaba demasiado, ya que no le encontré el problema lo que hice fue armar nuevamente una placa nueva con todos lo componentes nuevos y funciono perfectamente.

Espero sea de utilidad

saludos


----------



## mfi (Oct 6, 2014)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> Lo mismo ocurría cuando monte ese electrificador el TIP calentaba demasiado, ya que no le encontré el problema lo que hice fue armar nuevamente una placa nueva con todos lo componentes nuevos y funciono perfectamente.
> 
> Espero sea de utilidad
> 
> saludos



Y te funcionó con los mismos valores? Yo la verdad, estoy flipando... algo tan sencillo no se como se puede complicar tanto...


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 6, 2014)

Hola a todos, espero aportar a este tema ya que ese electrificador lo eh hecho de las 2 formas, con transformador de alta y con bobina de arranque de los autos.

El C5 es opcional, yo lo puse porque alenta un poquito la velocidad.

Despues si se respeta los valores del esquema, funciona excelente este electrificador.

El invertido, puede ser de 220v/19v x 400Ma o de 18 x 500Ma, nunca pongan uno de 220/12v
porque seria el mismo voltaje que la fuente y vuela el tip41 (calienta), tiene que tener unos vol de mas , hablando siempre del secundario del invertido.

A mayor voltaje del secundario del invertido, calienta menos el tip41, pero tenemos menos potencia a la salida, pero siempre dependiendo de los miliamper, y del valor del capacitor de carga.

La posicion del tip41 es, de la pata de la R3 seria la pata 1 del tip41, la pata 2, es la que va al invertido, y el negativo la pata 3.

Bueno espero haber aportado ayuda con este electrificador que es del amigo ,Richard Alonso.


----------



## juliocesar71 (Oct 6, 2014)

mfi dijo:


> Y te funcionó con los mismos valores? Yo la verdad, estoy flipando... algo tan sencillo no se como se puede complicar tanto...



Revisa los valores del plano, funciona perfecto.

Te adjunto el montaje.

Saludos


----------



## mfi (Oct 6, 2014)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> Revisa los valores del plano, funciona perfecto.
> 
> Te adjunto el montaje.
> 
> Saludos



Lo volveré a intentar. Una cosa, para que tienes 2 puentes de diodos? Te salió guapo, me imagino que lo hicistes para enchufar directo a la red por los dos trafos. Ya contaré a ver si funciona de una vez!!

Saludos





juan jose perich dijo:


> Hola a todos, espero aportar a este tema ya que ese electrificador lo eh hecho de las 2 formas, con transformador de alta y con bobina de arranque de los autos.
> 
> El C5 es opcional, yo lo puse porque alenta un poquito la velocidad.
> 
> ...



Lo revisaré detenidamente que me cuesta bastante seguir ese esquema  


Saludos



Esta es mi pcb

Saludos a ver si soluciono


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 6, 2014)

Hola mfi, dime lo que no entiendes y te ayudo ya que estamos en linea.

Ten en cuenta que las pistas esta vista de abajo, del lado de las pistas, el pin 8 del 555 esta arriba a la derecha, es igual a cuando se hace el planchado de las pistas.

Yo mis diseños los hago con el fibron permanente o indeleble. 
Y como esta ahi el diseño de las pistas, tengo la plaqueta.

En el ultimo diseño que enviaste la pata 4 del 555 no esta a positivo y la pata 5 del 555 la conectaste a positivo, grave error.
 La pata 4 y la 8 va a positivo, y la 5 libre esa no se conecta, mira bien mi esquema y te daras cuenta. por lo menos es lo que yo veo, puedo estar equivocado si leo mal tu esquema. 
Pero creo que ahi tenes un grave error


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 6, 2014)

hola advad te mande un mensaje privado.
Decime si lo leiste.
Lei tu problema, no se que podra ser ya que no mandaste el esquema que armaste, por eso yo mande mi esquema que si se respeta los valores que en ese diseño estan, deberia de funcionar.


----------



## advab (Oct 6, 2014)

Hola Juan jose, gracias por compartir tus archivos, recibí tu mensaje, gracias por ofrecer tu ayuda, me comunico en este momento para que me orientes.


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 6, 2014)

Con mucho gusto, no se que esquema o como lo armaste, me gustaria ver tu diseño para tener una idea mas clara del problema.


----------



## mfi (Oct 11, 2014)

Hola de nuevo, estuve hoy con el electrificador y puse esactamente los valores que me decis, pues funciona pero sale una chispa muy debil, con la combinacion que yo pongo sale la chispa mucho más potente, y funciona perfecto, pero cuando lo conecto a el alambre de la finca salta una chispa en la pcb, marco con una flecha en donde se produce la chispa, al conectarlo a la alambrada pues me pasa eso...


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 11, 2014)

Hola mfi, insisto que la pata 5 del 555 es imposible que valla a positivo, esa dejala nula y conecta la 4 a positivo.
Como esta en el esquema que pase,esa es la forma correcta de conectarla, despues los valores es cosa tuya, ese esquema y diseño es de Richard Alonso y no creo que el se equivoque.
No se que transformador invertido estas usando? decime las especificaciones, yo uso de 220v/18v x 500Ma.

Si usas una bobina de auto, puentea los negativos,tanto el del oxilador como los negativos del puente de diodos,porque sino haces esto, se puentea solo con la chispa, repito de nuevo, esto si estas usando una bobina de arranque de los autos se puentean los negativos,con de alta no es necesario. 

Bueno despues me cuentas.


----------



## ghost10 (Oct 15, 2014)

E comprado todos los componentes necesario, al parecer me confundí con el capacitor y el trasformador, cheque los valores de un documento que subieron en word según diagrama de richard alonso, que titula "elestrificador con 555,modificado" según allí verifique estos valores, tengo un capacitor de 6uf a 440v y un trasformador de 24 a 300mA.
según unas imágenes que sube un compañero en la pagina anterior indica que el capacitor es de 20 uf a 450v y el trasformador a 19V/400ma.

con el material que tengo funcionara? dará buena chispa?

me hace falta la bobina de ignición pero donde fui a comprarla me comentaron si con resistencia interna o sin resistencia y no supe cual comprar, espero me apoyen!! un saludo a todos...


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 16, 2014)

Hola ghost10 con ese de 220v o 110v?/24v x 300.

Con ese de 24v x 300Ma si es a 220v/24v x 300Ma, usalo con bobina de arranque de los autos porque si le pones un transformador de alta no tenes potencia a la salida pero esa combinacion es la que recomienda richard para usar una bobina de ignicion de autos.
Osea con bobina de ignicion de autos 24v x 300Ma y con transformador de alta o elevsador, uno de 19v x 400Ma siempre con primario de 220v si es a 110v no sabria decirte.
Yo eh usado con los 2 tanto con bobina y con transformador de alta o elevador y los 2 funcionan bien.
Si usas bobina de autos, puentea los negativos, tanto del puente de diodos y del oxilador sino te lo  puentea la bobina con cada descarga o patada.


----------



## ghost10 (Oct 16, 2014)

gracias juan jose, me quedo muy claro del trasformador, pero podrías explicarme del capacitor? el que tengo es de 6uf según el diagrama con nombre"electrificador con 555, modificado" pero en el otro digarama dice de 20uf, funcionara con el que tengo? 
y lo usare con bobina de auto, también lo que me comentaste de que coloque puentes los negativos se supone que devén ser comunes todos.

también podrías decirme si la bobina de auto es con resistencia interna o sin resistencia? porque existen de esos 2 tipos y no se cual comprar. gracias


----------



## mfi (Oct 16, 2014)

juan jose perich dijo:


> Hola ghost10 con ese de 220v o 110v?/24v x 300.
> 
> Si usas bobina de autos, puentea los negativos, tanto del puente de diodos y del oxilador sino te lo  puentea la bobina con cada descarga o patada.



Quieres decir que hay que unir el negativo de 12v (el que viene de la bataria) con el negativo despues del puente de diodos? Será por esto mi problema de los chispazos en el circuito?

Este findesemana volveré a intentarlo

saludos



ghost10 dijo:


> gracias juan jose, me quedo muy claro del trasformador, pero podrías explicarme del capacitor? el que tengo es de 6uf según el diagrama con nombre"electrificador con 555, modificado" pero en el otro digarama dice de 20uf, funcionara con el que tengo?
> y lo usare con bobina de auto, también lo que me comentaste de que coloque puentes los negativos se supone que devén ser comunes todos.
> 
> también podrías decirme si la bobina de auto es con resistencia interna o sin resistencia? porque existen de esos 2 tipos y no se cual comprar. gracias



Yo apenas note diferencia de un condensador de 6uf a uno de 20uf, por esto te va a funcionar igual


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 16, 2014)

Hola ghost10. si 6uf es muy chico para mi gusto pero ponele de 20uf que tiene que funcionar bien.

Uni los negativo que tenes 2: y esto es para vos mfi tambien, tenes el negativo del oxilador (555) y el negativo del puente de diodos, con transf. de alta no es necesario unirlos si los uni tampoco hay problemas pero si usas bobina de autos y estos negativos no estans conectados, la bobina hace descarga uniendolos.

Y lo de la bobina con resistencia no te sabria decir ya que cuando compre las 2 que tengo no me lo preguntaron. 
Podes preguntar algun mecanicoo mejor dicho un electromecanico si conoce esta diferencia.



Y mfi, no se si tenes todavia ese esquema haci con la pata 5 a positivo y la 4 libre, eso haci no puede andar ya que no se conecta haci, despues es cosa tuya.

Que transformador invertido estas usando?







En este video tengo los 2 electrificadores funcionando, tanto con bobina como con de alta.
El de la hoja es con transf. de alta y el de la derecha con bobina de autos.

El invertido del de la hoja que es con transformador de alta es uno de 18v pero los Ma no lo se ya que con ese tiene mucho consumo y calienta el tip, lo tengo con mucho dicipacion , tambioen se puede poner 2 o 3 tip41 en paralelo, pero eso es porque no consigo de 400Ma, y ahora consegui uno de 18v x 500Ma y el tip no calienta y anda bien, por eso es importante los Ma y voltaje del secundario del invertido ya que de eso depende el funcionamiento y potencia del electrificador.
Y el de la bobina es de 24v pero tampoco se los Ma, porque cuando los compre, ellos tampoco sabian.

Bueno son 2 electrificadores a 220v y 12v combinado.


----------



## ghost10 (Oct 17, 2014)

gracias por responder, checare si funciona con el capacitor de 6uf despues cambiare uno de 20uf, el trasformador que tengo es de 110v/24Vx300mA y me esta preocupando porque no se si va a funcionar, pero voy a probarlo.
en cuanto a la bonina de autos, ya pregunte con un mecanico y creo que comprare sin resistencia interna, ya que es el único elemento que me falta para probarlo y ps no entiendo muy vien de los que pides que haga puente, estoy siguiendo el esquema que dejare por aki... 

estoy un poco preocupado por el trasformador que es a 110v ya que es lo que se maneja por aki... muchas gracias!! jose


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 17, 2014)

De nada sino pude ayudarte en nada ya que no conozco y no se que pasaria con 110v.

Los negativos que te marca el esquema ,unilos a todos.
Perdon por no poderte ayudar como yo quisiera.


----------



## ghost10 (Oct 17, 2014)

gracias jose, probare con lo que tengo y te comento, haber si puedes ayudarme en algo.. gracias


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 17, 2014)

Dale, con gusto.


----------



## mfi (Oct 18, 2014)

juan jose perich dijo:


> Hola ghost10. si 6uf es muy chico para mi gusto pero ponele de 20uf que tiene que funcionar bien.
> 
> Uni los negativo que tenes 2: y esto es para vos mfi tambien, tenes el negativo del oxilador (555) y el negativo del puente de diodos, con transf. de alta no es necesario unirlos si los uni tampoco hay problemas pero si usas bobina de autos y estos negativos no estans conectados, la bobina hace descarga uniendolos.
> 
> ...



Hola amigo, antes de nada te agradezco tu ayuda 

Uní las masas y ahora se soluciono lo de la chispa en el circuíto, ya no se hacen cortos entre las pistas, vamos bien. Conseguí una chispa de 4cm pero al conectarlo al alambrado se queda en nada, el trafo invertido que uso lo subo en la foto, sobra decir que le quito el filtro y el puente de diodos, solo cojo el trafo. Con los valores del esquema original ni arranca... no se si tendra que ver el trafo, algo pasará, me está dando dolor de cabeza

Igual podemos comparar la resistencia del trafo, si puedes mideme el primario y el secundario y comparamos valores 

Ah, y si cambié la pata numero 5, puse la 4 a positivo y la otra está al aire.


----------



## mfi (Oct 18, 2014)

Buenas, subí un video para que veais como funciona sin conectar al alambrado, como veis funciona correctamente, pero cuando lo conecto y voy a comprobar el alambrado tocando a tierra, casi no hace chispa...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7PsnCTLSIA&feature=youtu.be

Ese zumbido que se escucha es el 555

saludos


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 18, 2014)

Hola, no se porque hace ese ruido je, bueno proba cambiar el invertido otra cosa no se me ocurre, richard alonso usa uno de 24v x 300Ma. fijate si conseguis transformador de 220v/19v x 300 o 400Ma.



Aparte no se si funciona bien ese invertido o si es el correcto pero 700Ma es mucho consumo, me parece que la bobina da ese golpe que suena como un (poc) ahi es cuando recibe mucha corriente la bobina, medi cuanto te carga el condensador de carga o capacitor, el C4


----------



## mfi (Oct 18, 2014)

juan jose perich dijo:


> Hola, no se porque hace ese ruido je, bueno proba cambiar el invertido otra cosa no se me ocurre, richard alonso usa uno de 24v x 300Ma. fijate si conseguis transformador de 220v/19v x 300 o 400Ma.
> 
> 
> 
> Aparte no se si funciona bien ese invertido o si es el correcto pero 700Ma es mucho consumo, me parece que la bobina da ese golpe que suena como un (poc) ahi es cuando recibe mucha corriente la bobina, medi cuanto te carga el condensador de carga o capacitor, el C4



El voltaje oscila entre 380v y 270 en el condensador de alta


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 18, 2014)

Para mi mas de 300v ya es mucho para la bobina, hachica Ma del invertido o bajale el valor al de carga.
pero despues que no tengas potencia en el alambre no se decirte, fijate que el alambre no tenga perdidas a tierra por yuyos o algo que pierda corriente.



Otra cosa, si el alambre tiene perdidas la bobina pierde bastante fuerza eh. 
Yo el que hice con bobina de autos, cuando la ponia al alambre que tenia perdidas,pateaba 1000 vol.

Por eso no me gusta usar bobinas de auto, prefiero el transformador de alta o elevador que tira mas amperaje que la bobina. 
Pero es todo cuestion de gustos y necesidad.


----------



## ghost10 (Oct 18, 2014)

creo que me desanime con el electrificador que estaba haciendo, lo ensamble pero no funciono, supongo que es muy poco voltaje que le trasmite el trasformador de 110v...
encontre este diagrama lo probe y funciono pero da muy pequeña la chispa que aconsejarían? que puedo hacerle al circuito para que de mas fuente el arco.

da una chispa como de 1/2 cm... que aconsejan?

estoy siguiendo este diagrama


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 18, 2014)

Este electrificador es para alimentarlo a 110v, es para unos 10km.
Si la finca o chacra es pequeña, este equipo funciona ya que lo iso juiocesar71 y le funciono bien.



hola ghost10, no se si estoy equivocado o no pero ese esquema ni siquiera tiene capacitor de carga.
Yo no lo aria, para mi como en esa zona trabajan con 110v se complica todo.


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 19, 2014)

hola . El invertido de 110v/????, ponganlo igual, y como no es 220v y es 110v, esta reducido a la mitad y calculo que tiene la mitad de potencia, yo diria aumentarle del puente de diodos para adelante el doble, por decirlo haci para que se entienda.

No se si me explico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2014)

juan jose perich dijo:


> El invertido de 110v/????, ponganlo igual, y como no es 220v y es 110v, esta reducido a la mitad *y calculo que tiene la mitad de potencia*


 

Yo entiendo lo que querés decir , pero eso no es técnicamernte correcto (y éste es un Foro específicamente Técnico) ; tiene la mitad de la tensión  , la potencia de un transformador está enmarcada en otras cuestiones , sección del nucleo , material del nucleo , espiras por volt , etc , etc

Saludos !


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 19, 2014)

hola DOSMETROS,si tambien tienes razon, estuve buscando un poco como ayudar a estos chicos con el electrificador en base al transformador que tienen, lo correcto es fabricarlo como tiene que ser y solucionado el problema.
Por ejemplo aca no te lo fabrica nadie y donde estan ellos no se.
Pero gracias dosmetros por tu ayuda tambien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2014)

Quizás pueda usar un transformador de 12 V a 110 V para mantener la relación de espiras del 24 V a 220 V , inclusive hasta podría desarmarlo y armar todas las E para un lado y todas las I para el otro con un papel en medio de entrehierro.

El que sabría mejor es Richard Alonso que el el padre de esa criatura 

Saludos !


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 19, 2014)

jaja a quien crees que le pregunte para aumentarle despues de los diodos, a el.
El me enseña un monton y creo haber aprendido bastante con el.

Lo que no se si poner uno de 12v cuando la alimentacion es de 12v, porque si el voltaje del secundario del invertido es igual o menor que el de la fuente, calentaria el tip.

Yo transformadores con las E para un lado y las I para el otro eh visto, y crei que estaba mal armado, porque o para que se ponen haci? y para que seria el papel?, me gustaria entender eso.


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 19, 2014)

hola gente,despues de tanto tiempo vuelvo,aqui e visto que anda mi circuito dando vueltas y todos tienen problemas al armarlo,les dejo en la foto toooodas las recomendaciones necesarias


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 19, 2014)

Gracias Richard Alonso, bueno gente en el esquema que manda richard esta todo mas que claro.

Espero que lo puedan hacer funcionar, suerte!!!


----------



## ghost10 (Oct 19, 2014)

gracias richard y todos los demás, voy a probar en seguida con los 110v que se maneja por aquí, y comento los resultados para ver si puedo ayudar alguien haci como ustedes ayudan por aquí... muchas gracias!!


----------



## juliocesar71 (Oct 20, 2014)

juan jose perich dijo:


> Este electrificador es para alimentarlo a 110v, es para unos 10km.
> Si la finca o chacra es pequeña, este equipo funciona ya que lo iso juiocesar71 y le funciono bien.
> 
> 
> ...




Este electrificador funciona perfectamente para unos 10 kilómetros, en cuanto al condensador de carga en el diagrama esta 1uf/250V, este lo cambian por uno de 10uf/250 y anda perfecto.


----------



## mfi (Oct 21, 2014)

Voy a comprar este trafo, para poner de invertido, si no funciona con esto la verdad no lo entiendo, porque estoy haciendolo clavao al circuito, alguien sabe que frecuencia es la perfecta para un trafo de estos? o como se podría averiguar.

http://www.cetronic.es/sqlcommerce/...&idTienda=93&codProducto=630139095&cPath=1332

saludos.


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 21, 2014)

hola mfi si vas a armar mi diceño te recomiendo en caso de que uses uno de 18v no supere los 500ma,caso contrario equivale a mas conusmo con lo que el tip calentara demaciado,tendras que usar uno de mayor potencia,el minimo que recomiendo en tencion es uno de 15v a medida que esa tencion es menor mas potencia tiene,si usas un trafo de 18v va atener buena potencia el circuito pero si usas un trafo de menor tencion mas potencia va a tener,en mi caso ahora los fabrico con trafos de 15v por 400ma,donde se probo a 30km con 3 lineas,dando un total de 90km de linea el trafo de alta tencion es de nucleo 29


----------



## mfi (Oct 21, 2014)

richard alonso dijo:


> hola mfi si vas a armar mi diceño te recomiendo en caso de que uses uno de 18v no supere los 500ma,caso contrario equivale a mas conusmo con lo que el tip calentara demaciado,tendras que usar uno de mayor potencia,el minimo que recomiendo en tencion es uno de 15v a medida que esa tencion es menor mas potencia tiene,si usas un trafo de 18v va atener buena potencia el circuito pero si usas un trafo de menor tencion mas potencia va a tener,en mi caso ahora los fabrico con trafos de 15v por 400ma,donde se probo a 30km con 3 lineas,dando un total de 90km de linea el trafo de alta tencion es de nucleo 29



Hola richar, el trafo es de 24v 300mA, la foto esta mal.

Porfin funcionó... con bobina de auto, eran los trafos que tenia... eso si, tuve que poner la masa del circuito a tierra, si no es como si descargara a tierra por la caja del elecrrificador, no se porque pasa esto, pero bueno ahora mismo se mantiene la chispa esactamente igual en el principio y en el final 

Saludos


----------



## advab (Oct 21, 2014)

Hola.. Gracias Richard por el circuito y a juan josé por ofrecer su ayuda y a todos por sus comentarios. Les comento que de momento me anda muy bien el electrificador con transformador de 18 a 110 volts y bobina de auto aunque no lo he dejado conectado por grandes periodos de tiempo.Saludos.


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 21, 2014)

mfi dijo:


> Hola richar, el trafo es de 24v 300mA, la foto esta mal.
> 
> Porfin funcionó... con bobina de auto, eran los trafos que tenia... eso si, tuve que poner la masa del circuito a tierra, si no es como si descargara a tierra por la caja del elecrrificador, no se porque pasa esto, pero bueno ahora mismo se mantiene la chispa esactamente igual en el principio y en el final
> 
> Saludos


hola mfi pasa lo siguiente,yo para bobinas de auto uso un trafo de 220v a 24v x 300ma,el minimo para bobinas que recomiendo es uno de 19v x 400ma,demas para trafos  de alta ahora uso de 220v a 15v x 400ma,con cualquiera funciona si ves que en la foto indica un trafo diferente al que ahora indico es devido a ciertas mejoras en cuanto a potencia y alcance del mismo,pero no influye de que por esos cambios el diceño no funcione,si podes subite al foro algun video o fotos del circuito armado


----------



## mfi (Oct 22, 2014)

richard alonso dijo:


> hola mfi pasa lo siguiente,yo para bobinas de auto uso un trafo de 220v a 24v x 300ma,el minimo para bobinas que recomiendo es uno de 19v x 400ma,demas para trafos  de alta ahora uso de 220v a 15v x 400ma,con cualquiera funciona si ves que en la foto indica un trafo diferente al que ahora indico es devido a ciertas mejoras en cuanto a potencia y alcance del mismo,pero no influye de que por esos cambios el diceño no funcione,si podes subite al foro algun video o fotos del circuito armado



El trafo es de 24, 300mA, lo pone la carcasa, me refiero a que puse mal el enlace, subiré algo, lo que me extraña es lo de la tierra, de todos modos  no estaria de mas darle un poco mas de potencia, para esto que seria mejor, poner un trafo de 24, 400mA, o bajar el voltaje simplemente, ?


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 22, 2014)

mfi dijo:


> El trafo es de 24, 300mA, lo pone la carcasa, me refiero a que puse mal el enlace, subiré algo, lo que me extraña es lo de la tierra, de todos modos  no estaria de mas darle un poco mas de potencia, para esto que seria mejor, poner un trafo de 24, 400mA, o bajar el voltaje simplemente, ?



para bobinas recomiendo minimo de 18 o 19v x 400ma para usar un trafo de alta podes ponerle uno de 220v a 15v x 400ma


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 22, 2014)

hola advab, porque no lo dejas prendido siempre o un largo tiempo?, ya que son para eso.
 Si al tenerlo mucho tiempo prendido y calienta el tip41, (suponiendo que haci fuera), es que el invertido es de mas de 500Ma y seria mucho consumo, lo que podes hacer es ponerle un dicipador al tip41 o poner 2 o 3 en páralelo.

Suerte!!!!


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 22, 2014)

si el trafo invertido es el correcto no se presisa disipador,yo no les pongo y tienen años funcionando asi el tip ni siquiera entibia


----------



## advab (Oct 22, 2014)

Ya lo dejé por más de un día y el tip se me anda entibiando ligeramente con un disipador, lo dejaré así por el momento en lo en que consigo un transformador de 300 mA el que tengo actualmente es de 500 mA. 

No lo habría hecho sin su ayuda.
Gracias y Saludos


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 22, 2014)

Si yo probe con uno de 18v x 500Ma toda la noche con el tip con un muy pequeño dicipador y apenas si se notaba tibio con el dedo, es haci como dice richard ,si es el correcto , no hace falta dicipador, pero el justo es 400Ma, despues se puede jugar un poco con los voltajes del secundario, pero siempre en 400Ma.


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 23, 2014)

hola mfi, podes usar un neon en las patas del capacitor de carga y con una resistencia de 2 Megom, si me equivoco que richard me corrija.


----------



## mfi (Oct 23, 2014)

juan jose perich dijo:


> hola mfi, podes usar un neon en las patas del capacitor de carga y con una resistencia de 2 Megom, si me equivoco que richard me corrija.



Ya, tu te refieres solo al destello del neon, no?, yo lo preguntaba para hacer la alarma, pondria un led aparte para saber si a lo largo del alambrado esta tocando alguna maleza


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 23, 2014)

ah ok, y con tranformador de alta es sencillo pero con la bobina, podes probar el neon cuando hace descarga a tierra el electrificador y ver el neon si enciende menos cuando da la descarga.

Sino tenes que usar un detector de descargas, pero con bobina es mas complicado, por lo menos para mi jeje


----------



## mfi (Oct 23, 2014)

juan jose perich dijo:


> ah ok, y con tranformador de alta es sencillo pero con la bobina, podes probar el neon cuando hace descarga a tierra el electrificador y ver el neon si enciende menos cuando da la descarga.
> 
> Sino tenes que usar un detector de descargas, pero con bobina es mas complicado, por lo menos para mi jeje



Si tendré que comprobar si enciende menos o algo,

gracias


----------



## mfi (Oct 24, 2014)

A estes electrificadores, se les puede poner algun fusible? Contra tormentas y funcionamiento interno. Para los rallos creo que se ponen dos placas metalicas enfrentadas, una conectada a tierra y otra a la salidadel electrificador, me equivoco?


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 24, 2014)

Aca tenes, agradecele esto a richard porque es de el.


----------



## voltio (Nov 17, 2014)

hola colegas, queria consultarles como hacen ustedes para medir la tension entregada por el trafo de alta , yo hice una punta de prueba de alta tension pero no funciona como dice el creador ,   oscila la tension del tester .
la direccion es esta: 

http://lacienciarecreativa.blogspot.com.ar/2013/09/sonda-de-alto-voltaje.html

gracias y saludos a todo el grupo


----------



## juliocesar71 (Nov 18, 2014)

voltio dijo:


> hola colegas, queria consultarles como hacen ustedes para medir la tension entregada por el trafo de alta , yo hice una punta de prueba de alta tension pero no funciona como dice el creador ,   oscila la tension del tester .
> la direccion es esta:
> 
> http://lacienciarecreativa.blogspot.com.ar/2013/09/sonda-de-alto-voltaje.html
> ...



Debes revisar si esta correcto el montaje de los componentes. Yo utilizo un voltimetro de luces, da buen resultado. te anexo la imagen.


----------



## voltio (Nov 19, 2014)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> Debes revisar si esta correcto el montaje de los componentes. Yo utilizo un voltimetro de luces, da buen resultado. te anexo la imagen.



Gracias Julio Cesar


----------



## olopez (Nov 22, 2014)

juan jose perich dijo:


> hola gente del foro, eh solucionado con ayuda, el problema de la resistencia quemada de 200 OHM, tenia que ser de 5 Wat y cambie el diodo 1N4148 por uno de 6 AMP. bueno al marchar daba disparos muy lentos cada 4,5 segundos daba una patada, bueno el cambio que hice es el C5 de 2,2uf x 250v y puse un 334j x 400v pero es el unico que tenia,no hace falta de tantos volts, de poliester y ahora da una patada por segundo, lamentablemente no puedo probar la potencia ya que el de alta que tengo seguro esta en corto,pero suena bastante fuerte el "tic" y no tengo tester para medir los de carga para saber a que voltaje se cargan,ya que estoy usando 2 en paralelo,uno de 30uf y otro de 20uf x 450v.
> bueno si alguno lo quiere hacer, estos son los cambios que hice pero cada cual puede hacerlo a su gusto, oviamente.


. Te comento que si no sabes el voltaje de saluda el dielectrico del airevte permite saber que cada cm de distancia que brinque el voltaje corresponde a 10,000 volts, espero ayude esta referencia... Olas


----------



## andresjp88 (Nov 25, 2014)

buenas,decir que yo tambien monte el circuito de richar alonso,y  a fuerza de pruebas lo termine,
probe con un trafo invertido 24-220,y funciona perfecto mas bobina de auto.
probe con trafo 12-220 mas solo decir que le cambie el tip41  por un irf3710( sin desipador),ya que el tip41 se calentaba aun con desipador.
con el 12-220 es mas potente,pero consume algo mas.creo que con el 24-220 es de sobra en funcion de los kilometros que cada cual precise.un saludo y suerte,tambien darle las gracias a richar por ayudarme ,y decir que el circuito es real.,
saludos


----------



## juan jose perich (Dic 2, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro, quiero comentar algo con respecto al electrificador del amigo richard.

Un amigo me trajo el electrificador de 12v con el 555 que es el de richard, tenia un invertido-
9+9 x 350Ma y primario 220v, el de carga, midiendo con el tester en continua o directa, marcaba
picos de mas de 400 vol, y el tip41 estaba sin dicipador y nada calentaba, funcionaba a la perfeccion.

Bueno pregunte donde venden los componentes electronicos y se venden estos transformadores y precio muy barato.
 Todavia yo no lo eh probado con el mio, apenas lo haga estare comentando su funcionamiento.
Yo habia dejado de hacer este electrificador por no encontrar el invertido adecuado, pero ahora los empezare a fabricar, con ese invertido funciona perfecto y sin dicipador y muy buena potencia, que tambien dependera del valor del capacitor de carga y el de alta que usemos.





olopez dijo:


> . Te comento que si no sabes el voltaje de saluda el dielectrico del airevte permite saber que cada cm de distancia que brinque el voltaje corresponde a 10,000 volts, espero ayude esta referencia... Olas


hola olopez te comento que ya deje ese electrificador, algun dia lo volvere ah hacer no se la verdad. No le vi potencia y lo avandone, pero gracias por tu comentario.


----------



## voltio (Dic 5, 2014)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> Saludos
> 
> Adjunto diagrama electrificador 120 Km 6 Julios
> 
> Suerte en su proyecto



hola , alguien tiene el diagrama electrico de este circuito ? me explico?
disculpen y gracias


----------



## juan jose perich (Dic 8, 2014)

De cual?, si es el de 6 joules, 120km, esta en unas paginas anteriores.


----------



## richard alonso (Dic 8, 2014)

andresjp88 dijo:


> buenas,decir que yo tambien monte el circuito de richar alonso,y  a fuerza de pruebas lo termine,
> probe con un trafo invertido 24-220,y funciona perfecto mas bobina de auto.
> probe con trafo 12-220 mas solo decir que le cambie el tip41  por un irf3710( sin desipador),ya que el tip41 se calentaba aun con desipador.
> con el 12-220 es mas potente,pero consume algo mas.creo que con el 24-220 es de sobra en funcion de los kilometros que cada cual precise.un saludo y suerte,tambien darle las gracias a richar por ayudarme ,y decir que el circuito es real.,
> saludos


con tip41 podes usar un trafo de 220v a 16v x 400ma y anda perfecto





andresjp88 dijo:


> buenas,decir que yo tambien monte el circuito de richar alonso,y  a fuerza de pruebas lo termine,
> probe con un trafo invertido 24-220,y funciona perfecto mas bobina de auto.
> probe con trafo 12-220 mas solo decir que le cambie el tip41  por un irf3710( sin desipador),ya que el tip41 se calentaba aun con desipador.
> con el 12-220 es mas potente,pero consume algo mas.creo que con el 24-220 es de sobra en funcion de los kilometros que cada cual precise.un saludo y suerte,tambien darle las gracias a richar por ayudarme ,y decir que el circuito es real.,
> saludos


con tip41 podes usar un trafo de 220v a 16v x 400ma y anda perfecto


----------



## andresjp88 (Dic 10, 2014)

Si richar
Pero con el irf 3710 tambien ,y tengo varios d placas viejas y me ahorro comprar el tip
Decir que el sabado monte el sistema en la pradera,y lo pus
Con barillas d hierro y su correspondiente aislador
Pues la chispa salta al hierro desde la cinta.
Es impresionante la potencia,lo boy a tener que rebajar.


----------



## mfi (Dic 10, 2014)

Hola, una pregunta a los que hicisteis el electrificador de richar alonso, cuando os dura la bateria?

saludos


----------



## andresjp88 (Dic 10, 2014)

Hola,el tiempo que dura la bateria depende de los amperes d la bateria,pero este mio consume entre 100y 200miliamperes
Todavia no se me a descargado pero tambien me iteresa par
Ponerle una placa.


----------



## yeramemo (Dic 17, 2014)

juan jose perich dijo:


> hola gente del foro, eh solucionado con ayuda, el problema de la resistencia quemada de 200 OHM, tenia que ser de 5 Wat y cambie el diodo 1N4148 por uno de 6 AMP. bueno al marchar daba disparos muy lentos cada 4,5 segundos daba una patada, bueno el cambio que hice es el C5 de 2,2uf x 250v y puse un 334j x 400v pero es el unico que tenia,no hace falta de tantos volts, de poliester y ahora da una patada por segundo, lamentablemente no puedo probar la potencia ya que el de alta que tengo seguro esta en corto,pero suena bastante fuerte el "tic" y no tengo tester para medir los de carga para saber a que voltaje se cargan,ya que estoy usando 2 en paralelo,uno de 30uf y otro de 20uf x 450v.
> bueno si alguno lo quiere hacer, estos son los cambios que hice pero cada cual puede hacerlo a su gusto, oviamente.



Hola Juan jose, yo hice también este impulsor, pero al conectarlo se recalienta la resistencia de 10 w 330 OHM. hice los cambios que sugeriste y sigo con el mismo problema, ademas no hace ninguna descarga. Te  agradezco cualquier ayuda. solo lo he conectado con la serie.


----------



## richard alonso (Dic 17, 2014)

hola gente bueno antes que nada me alegra saber que les funciono mi diceño del electrificador con el 555,pues les tengouna sorpresa estoy rediceñando ese circuito para que llegue a unos 6 joules de potencia y que cubra unos 80km,la semana que viene lo termino si anda todo ok les subo el video para que lo vean,se le puede sacar mucho jugo al 555


----------



## andresjp88 (Dic 22, 2014)

Si,ya e echo 4,para mi y un amigo.con distintas conbinaciones 
Transformadores.
Aqui subo un circuito con un tranfo pequeño de una luz d emergencia,es 230por9v.


----------



## Bertukoo (Dic 24, 2014)

Hola a todos, estoy intentando montar el cicuito de richard alonso y tengo alguna duda, en las imágenes que adjunto las tierras tienen que ir separadas o juntas?

He modificado los valores de las resistencias y he colocado un diodo para que el pulso del 555 trabaje a un 36%  más o menos, he probado con las tierras separadas pero la primera patada en el condensador de alta salta una chispa muy fuerte, casi me deja sordo.

Con las tierras unidas no me funciona, alguna cosa mal??

el transformador está bien ya que sin unir las tierras trabaja tal como dije antes.

Un saludo y felices fiestas a todos!


----------



## richard alonso (Dic 24, 2014)

hola el diodo no va no lo uses,, esta diceñado para travajar a 144hz en cuanto a las tierras me funciona igual conectandolas o no,,quita ese diodo otra cosa no modifiques los valores del oscilador estan calculados para hacer travajar al 555 con la frecuencia que te comente y la pata 5 del 555 queda libre no se usa,otra cosa que veo es que cambiaste las conecciones de los componentes del 555 no estan segun lo diceñe,si haces todo como esta en mi esquema te va a funcionar,pero si pones cualquier cosa donde no va y con valores diferentes no te aseguro que funcione como deve hacerlo


----------



## Bertukoo (Dic 24, 2014)

Gracias, pruebo y te comento


----------



## andresjp88 (Dic 24, 2014)

Efectivamente.el circuito de richar esta compensado para. Ese electrificador,podras variar transistores
O condensadores,pero jamas toques el 555
Un saludo y feliz navidad


----------



## richard alonso (Dic 24, 2014)

andresjp88 dijo:


> Efectivamente.el circuito de richar esta compensado para. Ese electrificador,podras variar transistores
> O condensadores,pero jamas toques el 555
> Un saludo y feliz navidad



gracias por tu comentario efectivamente asi es,estoy diceñando un electrificador a 12v para unos 70 a 80km apenas quede pronto subire el esquema y un video,este equipo que ustedes ya tienen es para 40km ,siempre y cuando pongan el trafo invertido que e indicado el cual no es critico,para que llegue a cubrir los 40km deve ser de 220v a 15 o 16v x 400ma,una capacidad de carga de 25uf en adelante y por supuesto el trafo de alta usado los mios son con nucelo 29 es bastante grande,,felises fiestas a todos los miembros del foro,recuerden (el conocimiento es de todos)


----------



## juan jose perich (Dic 27, 2014)

yeramemo dijo:


> Hola Juan jose, yo hice también este impulsor, pero al conectarlo se recalienta la resistencia de 10 w 330 OHM. hice los cambios que sugeriste y sigo con el mismo problema, ademas no hace ninguna descarga. Te  agradezco cualquier ayuda. solo lo he conectado con la serie.



Hola yeramemo, no pierdas el tiempo con ese electrificador que no sirve, no patea nada, a mi no me dio resultado y no lo hice completo como en el esquema pero te aseguro que no sirve, hace tiempo que lo abandone.


----------



## yeramemo (Ene 13, 2015)

ok, juan josé ya no le perderé mas tiempo a este electrificador, pero necesito el esquema de uno que funcione a 220 voltios y que sea potente ya que actualmente tengo el de 40 kilometros del amigo Richar Alonso y no alcanza a cubrir todo el alambrado. Gracias


----------



## aider melendez (Ene 13, 2015)

me uno a la pregunta del compañero yeramemo, que circuito comprobado de mas de 80kms a 220 v nos recomiendan para electrificar una finca de 15 hectarias, con tres hilos de alambre, gracias por sus respuestas compañeros


----------



## mfi (Ene 14, 2015)

En mi electrificador creo que tiene que haber algo mal, le puse una bateria nueva recien comprada de coche de 60Ah el sabado y ayer no tenia carga, osea duró 3 días... eso no es muy normal no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2015)

mfi dijo:


> En mi electrificador creo que tiene que haber algo mal, le puse una bateria nueva recien comprada de coche de 60Ah el sabado y ayer no tenia carga, osea duró 3 días... eso no es muy normal no?



Nop, no es normal.
Mide el consumo del electrificador


----------



## mfi (Ene 14, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nop, no es normal.
> Mide el consumo del electrificador



Si todo sigue igual, la última vez que lo medí consumia 300mA, osea una batería de 60Ah tendría que dar para 8 días, no?


----------



## DCDAMIAN (Mar 3, 2015)

No usar bobinas de motos o de autos para electrifica dores de 220 voltios. el primario y el secundario están unidos en la tierra queda directa la corriente de la red. si tocas la cerca y estas descalco sos boleta te mueres.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2015)

*Peligro de Choque Eléctrico , no acerque el cable sensor a menos de 15 cm de los alambres de alta tensión.*

Longitud del cable sensor de entre 15 y 30 cm









> Estos circuitos están diseñados para detectar el estado y la fuerza de una cerca eléctrica.
> 
> Este es un diseño muy simple y eficiente que da una indicación visible de un LED.
> No hay una conexión directa a la valla real o Sistema HV.
> ...


 
Fuente : http://chemelec.com/Projects/Fence-Mon/Fence-Mon.htm


----------



## herienria (Mar 12, 2015)

Se trata de un electrificador de alambrados Sentinela a 12 vol y 220 vol. No funciona a 220 vol. Ya cambiè el Tiristor pero sigue igual, revisè todos los componentes y no encuentro nada anormal. Gracism por la ayuda. ...


----------



## jfmorenojf (Abr 1, 2015)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> juan jose perich estas bobinas funcionan muy bien para los electrificadores, he construido varias y he obtenido muy buenos resultados si se realizan los cálculos adecuados.
> Mi pregunta es sobre que material estas embobinando el primario (cartón, pvc etc.) en la foto no se aprecia, dentro de esta bobina van las láminas de hierro para aumentar la potencia, estas no deben sobresalir del embobinado ya que pueden generar descargas.
> Las descargas pueden ser por mala aislación entre capas
> el enrollamiento del primario esta realizado en material que no es muy aislante
> ...



amigos necesito saber como calcular un transformador ya que aqui en venezuela no consigo todos los alambres y necesito saber porque de acuerdo al alambre celcular las vueltas por favor ayuda les agradesco


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 1, 2015)

Con esto puedes orientarte.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/calculo-transformadores-audiofrecuencia-43870/


----------



## richard alonso (Abr 1, 2015)

hola amigos del foro,,aqui les dejo el enlace de un video mio donde explico muy bien como hacer los trafos de alta tension para electrificadores,,son 14 minutos muy jugosos espero lo disfruten


----------



## richard alonso (Abr 1, 2015)

herienria dijo:
			
		

> Se trata de un electrificador de alambrados Sentinela a 12 vol y 220 vol. No funciona a 220 vol. Ya cambiè el Tiristor pero sigue igual, revisè todos los componentes y no encuentro nada anormal. Gracism por la ayuda. ...


 
Hola, a ese circuito se le quema el neon que hace de testigo pero tambien manda el pulso a la compuerta del scr,,al quemarse ya no funciona,,yo al neon lo remplaso por un diac,,y en paralelo con el diac un condensador de poliester de unos 700nf,,segun la capacidad de ese condensador es la velocidad que quedara pateando,,y para el testigo le hago una bobina de unas 3 o 4 vueltas sobre el trafo de alta y de ahi directo a un led,,ahora si funciona a bateria y solo a 220v no funciona quiere decir que el neon esta bien y es mas facil todavia de reparar,,hay que revisar los diodos de entrada que no tengas alguno mal,,o alguna resistencia, comenta como te fue


----------



## richard alonso (Abr 8, 2015)

gara dijo:


> Los .5 mm es el grosor del cable



Hola amigo, ese circuito es un diseño mío, lo que quiere decir es hacer una bobina de 50 vueltas con alambre de 1mm de espesor sobre nucleo de aire de medio cm, o sea que podés usar un lapiz, etc, bobinas las 50 vueltas y lo sacas del lapiz y listo ahi te queda el nucleo de aire.


----------



## awaplax (Abr 29, 2015)

Hola.
Habeis comentado por ahi detras, que el circuito que sale en esta misma web, no vale para nada.
Yo lo hice antes de leer este hilo, y la verdad es que no da casi chispa, pones la mano y la aguantas perfectamente. Hay alguna manera de darle mas potencia ? es por aprovechar que ya lo tengo hecho y sacarle partido, aunque ya tengo los componentes para hacer el del esquema de Richard Alonso, que parece que es el que mejor va.
A lo mejor se puede aprovechar la parte del oscilador para otro circuito.
Pongo el esquema del circuito.
Alguna idea?


----------



## yeramemo (Abr 29, 2015)

De que circuto hablas?


----------



## awaplax (Abr 29, 2015)

Es el que he puesto en la miniatura de adjuntos,  justo debajo del mensaje.
  Clickeas  en el esquema y lo ves.


----------



## juan jose perich (Abr 29, 2015)

Hola awaplax, yo diria que no uses ese como electrificador ya que no tiene ni siquiera capacitor de carga, de hecho no sirve ni te gastes, si tenes el de richard alonso, podes hacer ese de richard que anda bien, yo los eh hecho y no tengo ningun problema. 

Con invertido de 19v x 400mA o 15v x 400mA y el tip 41 con dicipador, haci yo lo eh hecho y anda muy bien.
Saludos.


----------



## shevchenko (May 1, 2015)

Si podes mejorar dicho circuito, con poco y nada:
Agregas a la salida + (alto voltaje) un gap de 2 o 3 milímetros, (al otro extremo del gap un capacitor de tv de alto voltaje tipo lenteja o mejor aun los mas grandes "tipo caramelo" rectangular, el pin libre del cap a gnd, negativo o tierra.
El gap hace de "diodo" saltando la chispita hacia el cap hasta que se cargue, de ahi agregas otro gap que descarga esa carga hacia el alambrado, el segundo gap debería ser mas pequeño ten en cuenta que con un milimetro son 1000v, y en descarga capacitiva a tan baja frecuencia es horrible y algo peligroso...

Digamos que quedarian 2 gaps en serie y al centro un pin del capacitor, pin restante del cap a tierra. podes afinar la potencia he intervalos modificando la distancia de los gaps!

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2015)

Mi abuela tejió un paraguas : hizo veintitrés punto atras , luego enganchó la lazada con una aguja de crochet y le hizo 86 puntos dobles pero tomados de arriba , luego . . . 

*Los circuitos no se hablan , se dibujan *


----------



## awaplax (May 1, 2015)

Me podéis explicar que es un gap ? Nunca había oído eso en electrónica.
Te refieres a Spark Gap ?


----------



## richard alonso (May 1, 2015)

awaplax dijo:


> Me podéis explicar que es un gap ? Nunca había oído eso en electrónica.
> Te refieres a Spark Gap ?



no es necesario hacer un gap para prender un neon,


----------



## J2C (May 1, 2015)

*Mode Off Topic [ON]*

H


Y menos mal que no le dijo nada que soporte todo con un ladrillo !!!!


*Mode Off Topic [OFF] *


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 1, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mi abuela tejió un paraguas : hizo veintitrés punto atras , luego enganchó la lazada con una aguja de crochet y le hizo 86 puntos dobles pero tomados de arriba , luego . . .
> 
> *Los circuitos no se hablan , se dibujan *



2me, no sabes la de amigurumis que teje mi vieja leyendo asi como vos pusiste!!!!!


----------



## shevchenko (May 1, 2015)

Bueno el bosquejo...
Gap=






Al cap, lo podes hacer con papel de aluminio y botellas de gaseosas si no conseguís uno de tv que son a veces raros..


----------



## awaplax (May 2, 2015)

Gracias por la información Shevchenko.


----------



## luigirodriguez01 (May 4, 2015)

Buenas a todos. podrían ayudarme por favor: Estoy armando el circuito de Richard Alonso y hasta ahora he logrado que el 555 emita los impulsos hasta el tip41. conecto el transfomador invertido, puente de diodos (IN4007), las 4 resistencias, el diac db3, el capacitor 330uf, el tiristor (2n6509) el capacitor de 20ufx400v. escucho el transformador hacer el "tic" pero la bobina no hace nada... coloqué un led como "bandera" al anodo (A) del tiristor y emite señal con cada pulso pero mas nada...


----------



## benjy400 (May 4, 2015)

Me interesa hacer el proyecto de la cerca electrica con bobina de automovil

Pero no puedo encontrar entre tantas opciones un diseño sensillo, para armar.
A penas necesito cubrir 30 o 40 metros maximo de alambrado, asique no pretendo mucho, pero como se que es peligroso, deje de probar por mi cuenta, para primero preguntar a la gente como uds, que saben banda de estas cosas.

Quisiera construir el electrificador utilizando la bobina de automovil, y poder alimentrarlo con algun trafo, ya que lo voy a conectar a 220 v.

eso me genero dudas, porque algunos circuitos decia que se alimentaba con 12 v 500 Ma

y otros decian 12 v 4 A .... la verdad que me confundia mucho, ya que no se con cuanto se necesita para que la bobina genere alta tension.


----------



## andresjp88 (May 5, 2015)

Buenas ,luigirodriguez01
Intenta revisar el circuito,y luego cambia la bobina.
Intenta eso.
Yo arme 4. Y te aseguro que funcionan perfectamente,el 1. Que arme lleva 1,5año funcionando.


----------



## luigirodriguez01 (May 5, 2015)

Buenas Andresjp88, gracias por ti sugerencia ... Tienes razón lo único que no he reemplazado es la bobina confiandome que está en buen estado...


----------



## benjy400 (May 5, 2015)

andresjp88 dijo:


> Buenas ,luigirodriguez01
> Intenta revisar el circuito,y luego cambia la bobina.
> Intenta eso.
> Yo arme 4. Y te aseguro que funcionan perfectamente,el 1. Que arme lleva 1,5año funcionando.



Buenas.. El circuito que te ha dado resultado, es el que Richard adjunto unas páginas atrás,? 
Lo usas con bobina? 
Podrías adjuntar el circuito definitivo.. Con los componentes finales? 
Ya que quizás, despues de el que richard adjuntò, hallan modificado algún componente.


----------



## andresjp88 (May 5, 2015)

buenas noches,el si me refiero al circuito de richar alonso,
es tal cual el esquema que sale atras,lo unico yo le pongo un triac btb24.
y le pongo tambien un varistor de 14 v al circuito pues si es cierto que antes me quemo algun integrado 555 ,por seguridad para evitar los picos de tension por si a vosotros os pasa.
si decirte que lo pongo con bobina de auto y transformador invertido 12 220  2,5va encapsulado.
subo 2 fotos para que lo veais.
ok


----------



## luigirodriguez01 (May 5, 2015)

andresjp88 dijo:


> buenas noches,el si me refiero al circuito de richar alonso,
> es tal cual el esquema que sale atras,lo unico yo le pongo un triac btb24.
> y le pongo tambien un varistor de 14 v al circuito pues si es cierto que antes me quemo algun integrado 555 ,por seguridad para evitar los picos de tension por si a vosotros os pasa.
> si decirte que lo pongo con bobina de auto y transformador invertido 12 220  2,5va encapsulado.
> ...



Buenas noches Andresjp88. Vivo en Venezuela y la corriente acá es 110v. Por lo que utilizo un transformador invertido 100v - 18v  ... Pero a ver si entiendo esta parte: la entrada al transformador en este proyecto se conecta donde es su salida original (18v) y su salida es por su entrada original (110v) cierto?


----------



## juan jose perich (May 5, 2015)

hola luigirodriguez01, el transformador invertido, 100v va para el lado del puente de diodos y los 18v van para el lado del oscilador, al positivo y a la pata 2 del tip.


----------



## benjy400 (May 5, 2015)

andresjp88 dijo:


> buenas noches,el si me refiero al circuito de richar alonso,
> es tal cual el esquema que sale atras,lo unico yo le pongo un triac btb24.
> y le pongo tambien un varistor de 14 v al circuito pues si es cierto que antes me quemo algun integrado 555 ,por seguridad para evitar los picos de tension por si a vosotros os pasa.
> si decirte que lo pongo con bobina de auto y transformador invertido 12 220  2,5va encapsulado.
> ...



Te felicito, muy bueno te quedó, muy prolijo,
tengo una duda, en el circuito de richard, veo el trafo, invertido, de 15 v a 220 v, que es el que va para el lado de la bobina de auto.
la primer mitad del circuito, con que se alimenta ? con un trafo de 12 v 400 Ma ?
yo en un video de richard, vi que en el gabinete, se observa un solo trafo, pequeño, es el mismo diseño ?
Hay forma de que no sea tan potente ?
se podria lograr el electrificador sin el trafo invertido, me refiero, a solamente alimentarlo desde la entrada con alguna fuente o un solo trafo, para no tener que utilizar dos.
ya que he visto circuitos de 12 v 4 A que alimentan una bobina tambien, pero no se que tan confiables son.


----------



## benjy400 (May 5, 2015)

richard alonso dijo:


> hola gente,despues de tanto tiempo vuelvo,aqui e visto que anda mi circuito dando vueltas y todos tienen problemas al armarlo,les dejo en la foto toooodas las recomendaciones necesarias



Richard, muy buen proyecto, me estoy dedicando a tratar de hacerlo.

Mientras tanto, tengo una alarma, realizada por uno de los proyectos que aqui han publicado, quisiera que me recomiendes un circuito  para hacer,para que se encienda remotamente, asi la puedo activar cuando salgo de mi casa, algo sencillo, solo para prenderla y apagarla mediante un control remoto.
mas adelante averiguarè para hacerla que se encianda y apague mediante clave de acceso.

Un saludo y gracias !


----------



## juan jose perich (May 5, 2015)

Yo con bobina de auto eh hecho pero para mi gusto prefiero el transformador de alta, yo eh hecho y tengo hecho varios y me andan muy bien pero con trasformador de alta, para alimentarlo , los alimento si es que los hago dual para la red de 220v como tengo en mi pais argentina, los alimento con un trafo de 12v x 1A.

Y el invertido que se usar es de 220v/ 16v x 500Ma pero se puede usar de 15v hasta 19v x 400mA, si usamos de 600 o mas mA es mucho consumo y calentaria bastante el tip, es lo que me paso a mi en mi experiencia en este equipo. los mA basico y el mejor es 400mA


----------



## benjy400 (May 5, 2015)

juan jose perich dijo:


> Yo con bobina de auto eh hecho pero para mi gusto prefiero el transformador de alta, yo eh hecho y tengo hecho varios y me andan muy bien pero con trasformador de alta, para alimentarlo , los alimento si es que los hago dual para la red de 220v como tengo en mi pais argentina, los alimento con un trafo de 12v x 1A.
> 
> Y el invertido que se usar es de 220v/ 16v x 500Ma pero se puede usar de 15v hasta 19v x 400mA, si usamos de 600 o mas mA es mucho consumo y calentaria bastante el tip, es lo que me paso a mi en mi experiencia en este equipo. los mA basico y el mejor es 400mA




Genial, ya con esta data me animo a comprar los componentes y hacerlo, 
tengo un trafo usado de 16 v, pero no se que amperaje es, no lo he medido aun, serviria alguno menor a 400ma ?


----------



## juan jose perich (May 5, 2015)

Si, si tiene 300mA te anda genial igual. ya menos no sabria decirte. saludos y suerte!!


----------



## andresjp88 (May 6, 2015)

Hola,aver el transformador de 12 a 220 es o 15a220,es adecuado y necesario si quereis buena potencia,la primra etapa de dicho trafo se alimenta del tip41 y positivo dl dicho circuito,le metemos 12 v y eleva a 250 mas o menos
Decir. Que con un trafo de 300. O menos funciona incluso mejor,ya que no consume tanto y no se calienta el tip.


----------



## richard alonso (May 6, 2015)

el trafo del oscilador tiene que estar sobrado en un minimo de 3v superior a la tension de fuente,con 12v del trafo del oscilador anda,pero con el tiempo sequemara el trafo,aparte que consumira mucho,el minimo que recomiendo es de 15v x 400ma


----------



## andresjp88 (May 6, 2015)

Si,cierto
Yo puse de 12,apenas consume 300mlam.
De15 igual,pero lo ideal es 15 v minimo.


----------



## luigirodriguez01 (May 6, 2015)

juan jose perich dijo:


> hola luigirodriguez01, el transformador invertido, 100v va para el lado del puente de diodos y los 18v van para el lado del oscilador, al positivo y a la pata 2 del tip.



Muchas gracias por tu ayuda Juan José Perich. cuando dices que los 18v van: una conexión al oscilador, te refieres a que lo conecto al punto de unión de las salidas 4 y 8 del 555, que a su vez están conectadas a la alimentación inicial de 12v no?? ... el otro cable de 18v lo tengo conectado efectivamente a la pata 2(C) del tip41... 

la salida 110v la tengo conectada al puente de diodos... me inclino a probar con otra bobina, e incluso otro condesador (el que va a la bobina) . en todo caso agradezco mucho el apoyo  y seguiré intentando y seguramente también consultandoles !!!


----------



## juan jose perich (May 6, 2015)

Hola luigirodriguez01, si haci es los cables de 18v van uno al positivo que son la alimentacion de 12v que a su ves son la pata 4 y 8 del 555 y el otro cable a la pata 2 del tip41 (Colector), haci es, las de 110v al puente de diodos.
Si usas bobina de autos, tenes que unir los negativos tanto la parte del oxilador que es el mismo negativo de alimentacion de 12v ,con la otra parte que es el puente de diodos en adelante, porque?, porque sino esos negativos , los une la misma bobina con chispazos en las pistas de la placa . 
Redondeando, uni todos los negativos.



Lo que esta en linea roja son los negativos que hay que unir si usan bobina de autos porque sino hace chispazos ahi la misma bobina.


----------



## luigirodriguez01 (May 6, 2015)

Gracias nuevamente Juan José Perich. Te comento dos cosas:

1) La entrada del circuito uso un transformador de 110v a 12v a 500mA. 
2) El transformador invertido es de 110v a 18v a 500mA.
3) coloqué un led al pin 3 del 555 con su respectiva resistencia 1k para ver el impulso.

Veo que al conectar al tip41 la entrada de 18V el led incrementa la velocidad del impulso y que al conectar la salida 110v al puente de diodos se incrementa aun mas la velocidad.

El tip se calienta pero no tanto


----------



## juan jose perich (May 6, 2015)

Al parecer esta todo bien pero el led al pin 3 del 555 yo nunca lo use, y el de alimentacion que es de 110/12v x 500mA fijate si con el correr de las horas no te calienta, yo los alimento con 12v x 1A. 
Pero ya lo tenes, demas vas a ir solucionando por tu cuenta, me alegra haber podido ayudar en algo, pero es todo merito de richard alonso porsupuesto.

Al tip ponele un dicipador haci te quedas tranquilo que no se quemara, uno chico nomas.


----------



## benjy400 (May 6, 2015)

Gente, estoy con los materiales comprados, me falta pasarlo al live.. e imprimir la plaqueta para arrancar
me faltaria antes de eso, saber, los led testigos, tanto el de los pulsos del 555  el de sistema encendido y el de patada,  como los que tiene Richard en sus videos, 
en que parte seria la correcta poner cada uno ?

Saludos  a todos, gracias.


----------



## juan jose perich (May 6, 2015)

Yo diria eh, que le pongas un neon a 220v con una resistencia de 2 Megaohmios en las patas del capacitor de carga, y el led de los pulsos del 555 yo no lo pondria porque es muy rapido y no se notaria el parpadear del led, le podes poner un led de encendido con una resistencia en la alimentacion.

Haci lo tengo yo al mio pero es cuestion de gustos de cada uno.



En esta foto en el capacitor de carga hay 2 resistencias de 1Mohm en serie = 2 Megaohmios, es para luz testigo de disparo o de patada, el neon es de 220v, los cables blancos son los del neon que ahi no se ve.

El transformador chico que se ve ahi ese es el invertido 220v/16,5v x 500mA, y este electrificador es a bateria de 12v, para 40km, diseño de Richard Alonso, en este caso esta con transformador de alta nucleo 33 x 33mm formaleta, primario 1,20mm y 0,40mm el alambre sec x 10 capas aisladas. Unas paginas Atras esta el video de richard de como se fabrican estos transformadores elevadores para Electrificadores-Boyeros

Espero sirva de ayuda.


----------



## luigirodriguez01 (May 7, 2015)

benjy400 dijo:


> Gente, estoy con los materiales comprados, me falta pasarlo al live.. e imprimir la plaqueta para arrancar
> me faltaria antes de eso, saber, los led testigos, tanto el de los pulsos del 555  el de sistema encendido y el de patada,  como los que tiene Richard en sus videos,
> en que parte seria la correcta poner cada uno ?
> 
> Saludos  a todos, gracias.



Amigo benjy400 podrías compartir como va tu proyecto por favor??? yo me estanqué porque el tip41 se calienta mucho y tengo una chispa muy débil en la bobina de auto... yo lo estoy haciendo primero en un protoboard...


----------



## shevchenko (May 7, 2015)

El tip tendría que estar en un disipador, si pones el esquema que utilizaste tal vez te demos una mano mas fácilmente, que fuente de alimentación usaste?
Podes usar un "Tip mejor" o 2 transistores en "darlington"  yo usaría un tip122 y una resistencia de base de mas grande que la original... 






 tal vez el transformador invertido es de 6v/220 eso seria mucho, es mejor uno de 12 o mayor aun...


----------



## juan jose perich (May 7, 2015)

Otro tip que se puede usar es el tip35.


----------



## benjy400 (May 10, 2015)

luigirodriguez01 dijo:


> Amigo benjy400 podrías compartir como va tu proyecto por favor??? yo me estanqué porque el tip41 se calienta mucho y tengo una chispa muy débil en la bobina de auto... yo lo estoy haciendo primero en un protoboard...



Luigi, buenas noches, te comento, tengo todo armado ( menos la bobina )
tengo fotos de todo, pero aun no me anda, el tip41 calienta demasiado !
y ni siquiera me llega los 220 al trafo invertido de 24 v por 220 v 300 Ma que utilicé..

si sabés, o pudiste solucionar lo del tip anteriormente, comentame a ver que es lo que me puede estar fallando ! jaja, aún, ni cerca estoy, me quedo muy lindo, pero no me anda jaja

saludos !


----------



## juan jose perich (May 11, 2015)

Hola si podes mostra el esquema que armaste, si esta bien armado con 24v x 300mA no deveria ni siquiera entibiar el tip, por hay es una pregunta tonta , no pusiste la bobina jaja?

Los 220v que no llegan segun vos al puente de diodos no es el mismo que el de la red, no te guies por eso, lo que tenes que fijarte es el voltaje que te carga el capacitor de carga que tiene que rondar entre 270 y unos 330vol, subi fotos si podes pero lo importante manda el esquema de como armaste la placa y las posiciones de los componentes.

Si mandas el esquema que armaste seguro lo vamos a poder solucionar porque hay varios amigos aca que lo entienden bien y ademas es muy sencillo este electrificador y muy potente.


----------



## andresjp88 (May 11, 2015)

Si,cierto
Seguro alguna mala conesion hay mal
Ayer arme yo uno con trafo 24.x220
Mide cuantos voltios te da ala salida del tip41.
La pata del medio dl tip y tierra o negativo.


----------



## juan jose perich (May 11, 2015)

Para medir la oxilacion del 555 tenes que usar el multimetro con la punta roja al colector del tip y la negra a negativo y tiene que oxilar con un voltaje segun la alimentacion, no es un voltaje fijo, sino una pequeña oxilacion, si se alimenta con 12v, la oxilacion tiene que ser cercana a los 12v y axilante.

Algunas fotos nada importante, el tip grande que se ve ahi es un tip35 y se comporta mejor que el tip41 y es mas grande, soporta mas.

En esta direccion estan los primeros electrificadores que hice ya hace mas de 1 año, son los esquemas de richard con trafo de alta y con bobina de auto, con trafo de alta es el que hago chispas con la hoja y con un invertido de 18v x 500mA y el otro es con bobina de auto con un invertido de 24v, lamentablemente no se los mA del de 24v ya que cuando lo compre ni ellos sabian.


----------



## awaplax (May 12, 2015)

El mio ya lo tengo terminado.  He estado probando con un transformados de 220v_12v 300ma y el condensador C4 de 20mf. 
Lo he probado yo mismo y el latigazo que me ha metido ha sido bestial.  En mi vida he recibido muchos calambrazos y alguno de 380v, pero como este no recuerdo ninguno. 
Probaré con un transformador  de 24v a ver si baja la potencia porque esto lo veo peligroso para un perro.


----------



## juan jose perich (May 12, 2015)

Hola awaplax, con 220/12 x 300mA tenes mas potencia pero esos 12v son el mismo voltaje que de fuente y el tip no te duraria mucho tiempo, tiene que haber un minimo de 3v mas que la fuente osea de 15v en adelante. 
Solo es una simple opinion de mi experiencia con este circuito. 
Y si es para mascotas si es demaciado poder, yo diria de 24v x 300mA y de carga de 6 a 10uf, pero para mi gusto , en ves de bobina de auto un trafo de alta.


----------



## andresjp88 (May 15, 2015)

Hola, tengo  una duda, 
Pues tengo  un  transformador 15_220 pero 1ampere,
Se lo  pongo  y funciona  perfectamente, pero se calienta el tipo demasiado y el consumo  en conjunto  se va  a más de 1ampere, hay  alguna manera de poder  utilizar ese transformador? Yo le metí  una resistencia  de  menos de 100 ohmios  ala salida  del  tip  y se  bajo  el consumo  a 500miliam, pero  no se  si esta bien  o si sería duradero,.


----------



## shevchenko (May 15, 2015)

Es correcto, eso limita la corriente que circula por el tip, la resistencia puede calentar mucho, así que tiene que estar bien ventilada! o al menos lejos de los demás componentes, también podes usar diodos en serie  (y aprovechar su caída de 0.7v por cada uno) también una lamparita de auto etc etc o bien, si el transformador lo permite, agregar mas vueltas en su secundario incluso con alambre mas fino...


----------



## andresjp88 (May 16, 2015)

hola,  Sería  bueno  que alguien  entendido en la materia pudiera incluso  sacar referencias  de resistencia  para que otros compañeros puedan utilizar otros transformadores, ya que de cualquier  fuente se pueden conseguir  trafos  de 1ampere, y así  poder reciclar.


----------



## luigirodriguez01 (May 19, 2015)

benjy400 dijo:


> Luigi, buenas noches, te comento, tengo todo armado ( menos la bobina )
> tengo fotos de todo, pero aun no me anda, el tip41 calienta demasiado !
> y ni siquiera me llega los 220 al trafo invertido de 24 v por 220 v 300 Ma que utilicé..
> 
> ...



Buenas noches Benjy400 y a todos los amigos del foro. Les comento que logré que funcionara un electrificador que tengo en "periodo de prueba" a partir de hoy, que de hecho lo dejé funcionando sin conectarlo al cerco por si acaso ... Mañana subo el diseño y las ideas que tomé en cuenta...


----------



## awaplax (May 20, 2015)

Hola a todos,
He estado probando el electrificador en la alambrada y a la media hora ha dejado de funcionar. Creo que el 555 no funciona. Pongo el tester en VCC con una punta a negativo y la otra en la base del TIP42 y me da 0 volts. En el colector del TIP, me da 12 volts constantes. Esta bien ?
Y otra cuestión: Tengo una placa solar a 24 volts, de ahi va al regulador de carga y de este a las baterias. De las baterias saco 24Volts a un transformador de 24v a 12v 10A, y en este transformador conecto el electrificador. Pues cuando lo ponia en marcha, el regulador de carga de las baterias se volvia loco, se encendia y apagaba continuamente y daba alarma de baja tension de baterias. Es como si el consumo del electrificador le afectaria a cada pulso de la chispa. El mio va con bobina de coche y cada pulso se oye el "tic" en la bobina. Es normal esto ??


----------



## andresjp88 (May 20, 2015)

Si es posible que se le pase algo demás de 12v,por eso yo pongo en el circuito le pongo un varistor, para evitar picos de tensión, también  me quemó  algún 555..ponle también un condensador de 25v de los más altos en uf que tengas. A la  entrada  del circuito .


----------



## awaplax (May 20, 2015)

andresjp88 dijo:


> Si es posible que se le pase algo demás de 12v,por eso yo pongo en el circuito le pongo un varistor, para evitar picos de tensión, también  me quemó  algún 555..ponle también un condensador de 25v de los más altos en uf que tengas. A la  entrada  del circuito .



Me podrias dibujar el esquema con el varistor y el condensador que me dices ? simplemente a mano en un papel para entenderlo bien.
Muchas gracias


----------



## andresjp88 (May 20, 2015)

bueno, mira un poquito atrás, subo 2 fotos, se aprecia el varistor  rojo. Un saludo


----------



## awaplax (May 21, 2015)

andresjp88 dijo:


> bueno, mira un poquito atrás, subo 2 fotos, se aprecia el varistor  rojo. Un saludo



Donde tienes conectado exactamente el varistor, en paralelo con la salida a la bobina ?
Y el condensador de las entrada, va en para lelo con el C1 ?


----------



## andresjp88 (May 21, 2015)

Si en paralelo con el  circuito  de 12v


----------



## jfmorenojf (May 28, 2015)

awaplax dijo:


> El mio ya lo tengo terminado.  He estado probando con un transformados de 220v_12v 300ma y el condensador C4 de 20mf.
> Lo he probado yo mismo y el latigazo que me ha metido ha sido bestial.  En mi vida he recibido muchos calambrazos y alguno de 380v, pero como este no recuerdo ninguno.
> Probaré con un transformador  de 24v a ver si baja la potencia porque esto lo veo peligroso para un perro.



Como tienes el transformador porque el mio no tiene buena chispa


----------



## awaplax (May 28, 2015)

Le puse uno de 220 - 18v 400ma. La cuestion es que tengo dos bobinas de encendido. Con una pega buenos chispazos y con otra la chispa es mas suave. Lo tengo funcionando con el suave y va bien, con la otra bobina me consume demasiado y hace cosas raras la instalacion de luz.


----------



## jfmorenojf (Jun 3, 2015)

Que cantidad vueltas le coloco al transformador al primario y al secundario para que de buena chispa porque yo hice uno y le coloque de primario 30 vueltas y secundario 450 10 capas de 45 y la chispa es mínima que recomiendas tú.


----------



## andresjp88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hola, yo te aconsejo que busques uno ya echo, de cualquier adaptador 220_15 que suelen llevar los roouter adsl  o o varios. Yo los cojo de hay y son  perfecto, 220_15por 500mlamperes, si no te quieres  complicar demasiado, un saludo..


----------



## juliocesar71 (Jun 4, 2015)

jfmorenojf dijo:


> Que cantidad vueltas le coloco al transformador al primario y al secundario para que de buena chispa porque yo hice uno y le coloque de primario 30 vueltas y secundario 450 10 capas de 45 y la chispa es mínima que recomiendas tú.



Buen día.

Cuantos volts llegan al condensador de carga? con eso podemos hacer el calculo para determinar el voltaje de salida en el transformador.


----------



## jfmorenojf (Jun 5, 2015)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> Buen día.
> 
> Cuantos volts llegan al condensador de carga? con eso podemos hacer el calculo para determinar el voltaje de salida en el transformador.



Buen dia amigo yo tengo dos diseños uno es de 380 voltios de salida y el otro es de 630 voltios en mi pais se trabaja 110v pero me gustaria saber como hacer los calculos.


----------



## juliocesar71 (Jun 9, 2015)

jfmorenojf dijo:


> Buen dia amigo yo tengo dos diseños uno es de 380 voltios de salida y el otro es de 630 voltios en mi pais se trabaja 110v pero me gustaria saber como hacer los calculos.



Saludos
Con 630 Voltios en el condensador de carga y con el transformador de alta que mencionas (30 vueltas primario 450 vueltas en el secundario) obtienes 9450 voltios en la salida, que calibre de alambres usas en el primario y secundario?.


----------



## jfmorenojf (Jun 9, 2015)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> Saludos
> Con 630 Voltios en el condensador de carga y con el transformador de alta que mencionas (30 vueltas primario 450 vueltas en el secundario) obtienes 9450 voltios en la salida, que calibre de alambres usas en el primario y secundario?.



Cierto tienes razón amigo pero le comento de primario trabajo n16 y secundario 24 pero deseo saber como tener mas chispa porque el de 380 no tengo casi nada y necesito saber que me puede mejorar el numero de alambre que utilice. que formulas puedo utilizar a y otra cosa si le bajo las vueltas del primario tengo mas voltaje de salida.


----------



## juliocesar71 (Jun 10, 2015)

jfmorenojf dijo:


> Cierto tienes razón amigo pero le comento de primario trabajo n16 y secundario 24 pero deseo saber como tener mas chispa porque el de 380 no tengo casi nada y necesito saber que me puede mejorar el numero de alambre que utilice. que formulas puedo utilizar a y otra cosa si le bajo las vueltas del primario tengo mas voltaje de salida.



Con 380V en el condensador obtienes 5700V en la salida del transformador de alta, es bajo el voltaje dependiendo de la distancia que quieras cubrir, ahora habría que ver cuántos julios genera ese electrificador.

En cuanto al secundario te aconsejaría que lo bobines con calibre No. 26 y veras un poco más de chispa, si deseas más poder debes dar más vueltas al secundario, puedes aumentar a 500 o 550 vueltas, eso dependiendo si el transformador te deja bobinar esa cantidad.

De cuantos uF es el condensador de carga para calcular los Julios. 

En cuanto al las vueltas del primario le puede bajar a 25


----------



## jfmorenojf (Jun 10, 2015)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> Con 380V en el condensador obtienes 5700V en la salida del transformador de alta, es bajo el voltaje dependiendo de la distancia que quieras cubrir, ahora habría que ver cuántos julios genera ese electrificador.
> 
> En cuanto al secundario te aconsejaría que lo bobines con calibre No. 26 y veras un poco más de chispa, si deseas más poder debes dar más vueltas al secundario, puedes aumentar a 500 o 550 vueltas, eso dependiendo si el transformador te deja bobinar esa cantidad.
> 
> ...



Bien amigo de 20 uf para el de 630v y para el de 380v es de 10 uf yo estaba pensando en bajar las vueltas del primario a 14 pero no se que influye para hacerlo


----------



## juliocesar71 (Jun 10, 2015)

jfmorenojf dijo:


> Bien amigo de 20 uf para el de 630v y para el de 380v es de 10 uf yo estaba pensando en bajar las vueltas del primario a 14 pero no se que influye para hacerlo



Energía en Julios almacenada en el condensador de carga

J=C*V^2 /2
J= 10uF*380^2 V / 2 = 0,722 Julios 
J=20uF*630^2 V / 2 = 3,969 Julios

Bueno esos son los julios generados, en cuanto a las vueltas únicamente he llegado a 25 no sé cómo funcionaría con 14, en teoría proporcionaría mas voltaje de salida en el transformador de alta.


----------



## jfmorenojf (Jun 10, 2015)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> Energía en Julios almacenada en el condensador de carga
> 
> J=C*V^2 /2
> J= 10uF*380^2 V / 2 = 0,722 Julios
> ...



Bien amigo entonces eso tengo de julios de salida ahora yo tengo un problema aquí donde vivo no consigo el nucleo que quiero el alambre ni las formaletas como hago por ejemplo conseguí núcleo de 28*25 y alambre numero 16p y 26s bien como lo calculo, el proximo equipo consegui por ejemplo alambre 16p y 24s pero el nucleo es de 25*25 como lo puedo calcular.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2015)

42 / Area del nucleo = Número de espiras por Volt.

P.D.: Área en cm²


----------



## juliocesar71 (Jun 11, 2015)

jfmorenojf dijo:


> Bien amigo entonces eso tengo de julios de salida ahora yo tengo un problema aquí donde vivo no consigo el nucleo que quiero el alambre ni las formaletas como hago por ejemplo conseguí núcleo de 28*25 y alambre numero 16p y 26s bien como lo calculo, el proximo equipo consegui por ejemplo alambre 16p y 24s pero el nucleo es de 25*25 como lo puedo calcular.



El núcleo que uso es 32, primario calibre 16, secundario calibre 26, en este núcleo alcanzan mas o menos 500 espiras de secundario.
En cuanto a las formaletas si no las consigues tienes que hacerlas

En este enlace esta la forma como contruyes tu transformador http://construyasuvideorockola.com/transformador_casero_01.php

En este enlace descargas el pdf para las formaletas http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/formaletas.pdf

Mira este vídeo y despejas dudas


----------



## jfmorenojf (Jun 12, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 42 / Area del nucleo = Número de espiras por Volt.
> 
> P.D.: Área en cm²


 
bien mi area es 2.5*2.8=7 entonces 42/7 = 6 ? 6 amp, vol ?




juliocesar71 dijo:


> El núcleo que uso es 32, primario calibre 16, secundario calibre 26, en este núcleo alcanzan mas o menos 500 espiras de secundario.
> En cuanto a las formaletas si no las consigues tienes que hacerlas
> 
> En este enlace esta la forma como contruyes tu transformador http://construyasuvideorockola.com/transformador_casero_01.php
> ...


 

Bien amigo voy a probar y le aviso ok voy a ver todo la información que me dio.


----------



## juliocesar71 (Jun 12, 2015)

jfmorenojf dijo:


> bien mi are es 2.5*2.8=7 entonces 42/7 = 6 ? 6 amp, vol ?


 


juliocesar71 dijo:


> El núcleo que uso es 32, primario calibre 16, secundario calibre 26, en este núcleo alcanzan mas o menos 500 espiras de secundario.
> En cuanto a las formaletas si no las consigues tienes que hacerlas
> 
> En este enlace esta la forma como contruyes tu transformador http://construyasuvideorockola.com/transformador_casero_01.php
> ...


 
2.5 * 2.8 = 7 cms2 esto es área del núcleo
42/7 = 6 vueltas por voltios, o sea por cada 6 vueltas que des al núcleo obtienes 1 voltio.


----------



## cesardudi (Jul 23, 2015)

Hola a todos estube mirando el electrificador y ya lo tengo funcionando pero me esta calentando un poco el tpi y el trafo invertido. Estoy usando uno de 18v a 220v por 500ma sera por eso. Gracias


----------



## richard alonso (Jul 23, 2015)

te calienta por que es de 500ma,recomiendo no mas de 400ma,tambien podes usar uno de 15v x 400ma y obtendras mas potencia,claro que el tip calienta un poquito,lo pones en disipador y listo


----------



## cesardudi (Jul 23, 2015)

Hola Richad gracias por tu respuesta, estoy tratando de conseguir uno de 400ma pero no puedo, lo estoy armando con bobina de auto y tengo 2 una de ellas dice usar con resistencia y la otra no dice nada, la primera tiene mucha mas chispa que la otra, alguna me puede explicar esto.
Me gusta mucho la potencia que tiene te felicito Richard por el circuito simple y potente, yo tengo varios electrificadores en uso y ninguno con esa potencia, es mas compre uno de una fabrica de aca de 140km y nada que ver con este me falta lleverlo al campo pero primero quiero que funcione bien.


----------



## richard alonso (Jul 24, 2015)

lo de la bobina con resistencia esa que mencionas supuestamente dan mas tension a la salida porque son para autos de encendido electronico o algo asi que son mas potentes,segun lo que e escuchado yo de mecanica no entiendo nada,una vez que lo ponas en el campo revisa todos los aisladores ya que larga tanta tension que aveses los aisladores no cumplen con su funcion,este equipo larga mucha tension pero no tiene joules de slida (potencia) si empiesa a hacer descargas en pastos etc la potencia se viene al piso,este equipo te rinde  bien y te frena cualquier cosa siempre que la linea este 100% limpia sin perdidas


----------



## cesardudi (Jul 24, 2015)

Por eso es mejor con el transformador de alta que lo bobina de auto?


----------



## richard alonso (Jul 24, 2015)

para obtener  potencia si,para obtener mas tension  lo logras con la bobina


----------



## andresjp88 (Jul 25, 2015)

De cuantos joules de potencia estamos ablando con tu circuito Richard.?? 
Gracias


----------



## richard alonso (Jul 25, 2015)

con trafo de alta eso depende del condensador q uses y cuanto logres hacerlo cargar,por ejemplo usando un trafo en el  oscilador de 220v a 15 o 16v x 400ma, y usando un condensador de carga de 25uf,si lo haces cargar unos 400v el circuito llega a 2 joules


----------



## cesardudi (Jul 25, 2015)

Yo lo estuve probando con bobina de auto y tengo mas chispa con un capacitor de 16uf que con uno de 40uf y tengo una atención en el capacitor de 400 a 600v con el de 16 y de 400 a 500v con el de 40uf. Por la chispa me gusta mas con el de 16 uf pero estoy esperando el trafo de alta.


----------



## richard alonso (Jul 26, 2015)

pasa que si mides tension,con el de 40uf no va a llegar a cargar tanto como al usar uno de 16uf,a mas uf mas le cuesta cargar  al condensador,obiamente que a mas uf mas potencia tendras en joules,independiente del tamaño de la chispa,pero eso lo notaras con un trafo de alta


----------



## andresjp88 (Jul 26, 2015)

Ok, si cierto y si pones un condensador aún más pequeños  por ejemplo,de un microondas, te dara más voltaje, tanto que incluso la bobina  de auto se deriva y salta la chispa a sobre 7 centímetro, pudiendo dañar el circuito  si le Coje a esa distancia,. 
Entonces Richard  con bobina  de auto también  da 2 julios??


----------



## richard alonso (Jul 26, 2015)

con bobina de auto no podes hacerle sacar muchoporquese rompen,no estan diseñadas para esa potencia,solo con trafos de alta,tengo un video en youtube de como hacerlo,aqui te dejo el enlace


----------



## cesardudi (Jul 26, 2015)

Hola*,* gracias por el aporte*,* yo mande a armar un trafo de alta a uno que se dedica a eso*,* cuando lo tenga les cuento como funciona. Acá es todo un tema conseguir algunas cosas*,* yo vivo en el interior.
Hace mas de 15 días q*ue* estoy tratando de conseguir el transformador para el invertido ya que calienta porque es de 500 mA. Y no hay forma.
Richard a lo mejor me da una solución*, *que pasa si a la salida del tip pongo una resistencia o un diodo como para bajar un poco la ten*s*ión? Esto puede funcionar?


----------



## cesardudi (Jul 29, 2015)

Hola a todos tengo el transformador de alta pero me surgió un problema me quemo el triac estoy usando un bt138 pero no se cual es el motivo, con la bobina de auto no tenia ningún problema. A lo mejor no es el adecuado. Graciad


----------



## awaplax (Jul 30, 2015)

Tengo dos circuitos hechos, uno de ellos,funcionando hace meses sin problemas.
Pero el otro, cuando lo tengo un rato conectado, me quema el lm555. A que puede ser debido eso ?
Un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2015)

[Humor Electrónico / ON]

Puede deberse a la envidia , cuac

[Humor Electrónico / OFF]


----------



## awaplax (Jul 30, 2015)

Podria ser, pero creo que no se conocen...jejeje.
Me suena haber leido por las paginas de atras algun caso parecido, volvere a leerlo .


----------



## BerKoX (Ago 24, 2015)

buenas amigo mi pregunta es como agrego al circuito de alonso una salida para la sirena? tengo dos tarjetas de energizadores (no funcionan) voy a levantar el circuito para que me ayuden a decifrar esa información.


----------



## jfmorenojf (Ago 31, 2015)

amigo tendria que tener un retorno de la cerca positiva a ese retorno le colocarias varias resistencias de un mega en serie para bajar el voltaje y lo trabajas a un relay y activas tu sirena cuando el alambre se corte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2015)

jfmorenojf dijo:


> amigo tendria que tener un retorno de la cerca positiva a ese retorno le colocarias varias resistencias de un mega en serie para bajar el voltaje y lo trabajas a un relay y activas tu sirena cuando el alambre se corte


 
¿ Bajar los miles de Volts con varios megOhms en serie con la bobina del relé ?


----------



## jfmorenojf (Sep 2, 2015)

no se me imagino algo asi como se hacen los alambrados pera cercas residenciales


----------



## juan jose perich (Sep 9, 2015)

Hola gente de este foro, les dejo los datos de construccion de los trafos invertidos para el electrificador de richard, que despues de tanto tiempo buscar hacerlos, los hice y funcionan excelentes, me han dado muy buenos resultados, espero les sirvan.

Saludos!!!

Por sino se logra ver lo escribo aca: 
Hola gente, se que como yo y muchos tubimos problemas al querer hacer este electrificador, mayormente con los invertidos y nos calienta el tip41, y es muy dificil encontrar el trafo justo, bueno yo despues de tanto buscar y renegar y con ayuda de aca y alla, logre hacer el invertido de 400mA, no estoy seguro que ando en los 400mA pero debe andar cerca, bueno paso los datos y especificaciones para que puedan o mandar hacer el trafo invertido , a mi me a dado muy buen resultado en carga del capacitor y bajo mucho la temperatura del tip41 y andando excelente, Bueno paso los datos del trafo que a mi me a dado muy buen resultado, si alguno tiene un mejor dato, lo escucho y agradesco para mejorar este excelente electrificador del amigo richard alonso que le mando millones de gracias!!!.
Datos del transformador invertido:
Nucelo del carrete plastico: 22x22mm con codigo de chapa y pedido se lo pide como 77x22.
Vueltas del primario: 1970
Calibre primario: en AWG: 30,   en mm: 0,25
Secundario, vueltas por voltio: 8,91
Calibre secundario: en AWG: 27,   en mm: 0,36
Nunca lo hagan con menos de 15 voltios.
Espero que con estos datos los puedan hacer.





cesardudi dijo:


> Hola a todos tengo el transformador de alta pero me surgió un problema me quemo el triac estoy usando un bt138 pero no se cual es el motivo, con la bobina de auto no tenia ningún problema. A lo mejor no es el adecuado. Graciad


 Hola cesardudi: usa el BTA16 y un diodo de 6A o 1N5408 invertido.


----------



## jjimmy (Sep 10, 2015)

*A*migos una consulta*,* espero me ayuden
*T*engo un cerco electrico a los largo del perimetro de una casa*,*  pero *qu*isiera ponerle en la punta de cada parante templador un diodo led para que en la noche se vea 
*¿ P*odrian ayudarme....*?*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2015)

Los leds serían demasiada carga para la alta tensión , mejor poner Neones con resistencias serie de varios megohms.

¿ O trabaja directa a línea ?


----------



## BerKoX (Sep 10, 2015)

hola jjimmy como dice dosmetros puedes colocarlos en serie a el alambrado solo que se vera como si fuera un arbolito de navidad.



ojo te aclaro tienen que ser luces de neón ldr, los led te estallarían o se quemarían de inmediato.


----------



## andresjp88 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hola, sabéis si puede influir en una instalación de alamb razas, la potencia de un electrificador  si cambiamos la típica cinta blanca por hilos acerados, serían para unos 3kmtros,y con el electrificador de alambradas  de Richard. Cada cuanto kilómetros va perdiendo potencia como norma general,?? Gracias


----------



## jfmorenojf (Sep 13, 2015)

juan jose perich dijo:


> Hola gente de este foro, les dejo los datos de construccion de los trafos invertidos para el electrificador de richard, que despues de tanto tiempo buscar hacerlos, los hice y funcionan excelentes, me han dado muy buenos resultados, espero les sirvan.
> 
> Saludos!!!
> 
> ...



buenas amigo necesito saber cuantas vueltas tiene como secundario


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2015)

jfmorenojf dijo:


> buenas amigo necesito saber cuantas vueltas tiene como secundario



La cantidad de espiras la calculas en base al valor *"Espiras * Volt"*



juan jose perich dijo:


> . . . Hola gente, se que como yo y muchos tubimos problemas al querer hacer este electrificador, mayormente con los invertidos y nos calienta el tip41, y es muy dificil encontrar el trafo justo, bueno yo despues de tanto buscar y renegar y con ayuda de aca y alla, logre hacer el invertido de 400mA, no estoy seguro que ando en los 400mA pero debe andar cerca, bueno paso los datos y especificaciones para que puedan o mandar hacer el trafo invertido , a mi me a dado muy buen resultado en carga del capacitor y bajo mucho la temperatura del tip41 y andando excelente, Bueno paso los datos del trafo que a mi me a dado muy buen resultado, si alguno tiene un mejor dato, lo escucho y agradesco para mejorar este excelente electrificador del amigo richard alonso que le mando millones de gracias!!!.
> Datos del transformador invertido:
> Nucelo del carrete plastico: 22x22mm con codigo de chapa y pedido se lo pide como 77x22.
> Vueltas del primario: 1970
> ...


----------



## juan jose perich (Sep 13, 2015)

Hola jfmorenojf, ahi te contesto fogonazo, el secundario son las vueltas por voltio, es segun los vol que queres de salida vos.
Son 8,91 vueltas o spiras x voltio que quieras de salida del transformador.


----------



## elnoble35 (Oct 12, 2015)

hola a todos los de este foro/ tema .

Estoy tratando de hacer el electrificador de 12 volts con bobina de auto  de richard  .

yo estoy en mexico y se me hizo dificil encontrar el transformador de 220 a 24 que mensiona en su lista de partes y decidi usar uno de 110 a 24 . 

tengo un voltaje de salida de 240 volts  en el puente de diodos.

el problema es que cuando conecto el 2n6508n el voltaje se pierde y el tip 41 comiensa a calentarse demasiado y en la bobina no tengo arco.

gracias y espero me puedan ayudar.

adios


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2015)

elnoble35 dijo:


> hola a todos los de este foro/ tema . . . .



¿ Y el esquema de lo que armaste ?


----------



## elnoble35 (Oct 12, 2015)

Disculpa Fogonazo

Aqui te dejo una imagen del esquema :


----------



## andresjp88 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hola elnoble35,asegura que el transformador no supere los 400 miliamperes,si no el tip se 
Calienta,aun con disipador.yo le pongo el triac btb24 en vez del 2n6508 y funciona mejor,y revisa 
El circuito también te lo aconsejo.un saludo para todos,..


----------



## elnoble35 (Oct 13, 2015)

Gracias Andres por tu sugerencia te lo agradesco de antemano.

ya logre que funcionara mi problema era que no le llegaba suficiente voltaje al diaca traves de el divisor de voltaje para que se activara. elimine 2 resistencias de 1mega omhos y funciono.

Tengo 2 preguntas como puedo bajarle la velocidad esta muy rapido?

y donde puedo colocarle un led para que me indique las pulsaciones.

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2015)

elnoble35 dijo:


> Gracias Andres por tu sugerencia te lo agradesco de antemano.
> 
> ya logre que funcionara mi problema era que no le llegaba suficiente voltaje al diaca traves de el divisor de voltaje para que se activara. elimine 2 resistencias de 1mega omhos y funciono.
> 
> ...



Aumenta el valor de *C3* por ejemplo a *470nF*

Para el LED: Intenta colocarlo en serie con el *DIAC*, cátodo hacia el *SCR*


----------



## andresjp88 (Oct 14, 2015)

Fogonazo, lo de los led jamás lo *h*e conseguido, tiene que *h*a*b*er otra alguna manera, gracias.


----------



## Oufes (Oct 14, 2015)

un neon serviria
podria ir en la salida con una resistencia


----------



## andresjp88 (Oct 14, 2015)

Si que vale, pero le quita potencia a la salida seguro.,aver si alguien sabe con un led.


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 14, 2015)

Con un neon y una resistencia de 2 Megaohm en el capacitor de carga, es un buen testigo, cuando carga el neon se enciende y al dar el disparo se apaga, y no le quita potencia.


----------



## juan jose perich (Oct 15, 2015)

Perdon cuando dije neon, a las que me refiero es una luz piloto, aca en argentina hay de 12 y 230 vol, de 110v anda igual, solo se cambia la resistencia, esta luz piloto se conecta a las patas del capacitor de carga con una resistencia.


----------



## andresjp88 (Oct 15, 2015)

Ok,lo.intentare,ya os cuento,gracias


----------



## elnoble35 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hola la gente de este foro que tengan un buen dia yn gracias por su ayuda.

arme el circuito del  cerco electrico de richard alonzo les dejo la imagen del circuito

en la mesa de trabajo trabaja muy bien con buena chispa pero mi problema es que cuando lo conecto a un cerco que tiene un amigo para probarlo no tiene potencia se pierde por completo se pierde la chispa porcompleto.

tengo varias dudas acerca del circuito.

1- en que parte del circuito se produce el sonido del circuito el tac   tac   tac.
porque yo lo escucho en la bobina de auto. como si estubiera haciendo descarga internamente.

2-como podria darle mas potencia al circuito .

3-es normal que el voltaje de salida del transformador inverso de 220 a 24 este variando mucho  le dejo el medidor puesto y varia de 240 ,150 190, 120.

gracias de antemano


----------



## andresjp88 (Oct 21, 2015)

Buenas,bueno ya le puse el led al condensador de carga,pues con una resistencia de 1megons y 
Un condensador de 220nde poliester en el positivo del led,por si alguien le sirve. 
El condensador, en línea. Un saludo.


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 21, 2015)

elnoble35 dijo:


> Hola la gente de este foro que tengan un buen dia yn gracias por su ayuda.
> 
> arme el circuito del  cerco electrico de richard alonzo les dejo la imagen del circuito
> 
> ...


 el tac se escucha en la bobina y es normales cuando el equipo dispara hace ese ruido,el problema con la bobina es que entregan mucha tension pero casi nada de joules,que es el que te dara la potencia para que un electrificador rinda aun con descargas,tu circuito piwerde toooda la fuerza porque en algun lado en la linea que lo conectaste deve tener perdidas,la bobina rinde con la linea sin perdidas,para obtener un resultado exelente aun con pèrdidas es mejor usar  un transformador de alta tension,no entrgan tanta tension como la bobina pero si mas joules y con peridad va a rendir mejor que la bobina,para que este equipo te rinda bien ponele en el trafo invertido uno de 220v a 15v x 400ma,el condensador de carga desde 20uf ya estara bien,hasta 40uf le e puesto


----------



## elnoble35 (Oct 21, 2015)

gracias richard por tu informacion que es de mucha ayuda como siempre.

voy a tratar de  hacer el transformador de alta y ver que pasa.

luego les comento los resultados 

gracias


----------



## andresjp88 (Oct 22, 2015)

Buenas,tengo un pastor que hice con el Circuito de Richard alonso, lo tengo para unos 5km de cinta lleva 
Unos 2 meses funcionando bien,dando pulsos cada segundo más menos,pues hoy me dado cuenta que entrega el
Pulso cada 30 segundos y la batería esta a 13 v,que puede ser? Le a pasado a alguno de vosotros?? Gracias


----------



## juliocesar71 (Oct 22, 2015)

andresjp88 dijo:


> Buenas,tengo un pastor que hice con el Circuito de Richard alonso, lo tengo para unos 5km de cinta lleva
> Unos 2 meses funcionando bien,dando pulsos cada segundo más menos,pues hoy me dado cuenta que entrega el
> Pulso cada 30 segundos y la batería esta a 13 v,que puede ser? Le a pasado a alguno de vosotros?? Gracias



Revisa el condensador C3 de 330nF


----------



## andresjp88 (Oct 23, 2015)

Si,es de 330 nanos pero en 250v, pues Cuando lo monte, no lo tenían de 50v,
Sabéis si vale uno de 330nf por 100v?
A simple vista es la mitad más pequeño,.


----------



## juliocesar71 (Oct 23, 2015)

andresjp88 dijo:


> Si,es de 330 nanos pero en 250v, pues Cuando lo monte, no lo tenían de 50v,
> Sabéis si vale uno de 330nf por 100v?
> A simple vista es la mitad más pequeño,.



El  C3 330nF a 100V no debe tener problemas, ademas debes revisar los otros componentes del circuito, la oscilación, el TRIAC, el condensador de carga.


----------



## richard alonso (Nov 12, 2015)

andresjp88 dijo:


> Buenas,tengo un pastor que hice con el Circuito de Richard alonso, lo tengo para unos 5km de cinta lleva
> Unos 2 meses funcionando bien,dando pulsos cada segundo más menos,pues hoy me dado cuenta que entrega el
> Pulso cada 30 segundos y la batería esta a 13 v,que puede ser? Le a pasado a alguno de vosotros?? Gracias



esa falla la dan muchas cosas,el C3 pude ser pero es muy difisil,que  quede mas lento se deve  a 3 cosas,una de las resistencias de 10 megom abiertas,igual pateara pero muy lento como es tu caso,otra que no es comun pero dan ese problema es el diac,el scr tambien da esa falla entre otras,comenta cuando lo soluciones donde estava el error


----------



## andresjp88 (Nov 13, 2015)

Buenos días, no quise escribir hasta asegurarme que realmente se soluciono el fallo,
Si cierto el fallo es el c3,pues le puse de 250 v,ya que en tienda no lo había de menos voltaje, 
Ahora le puse uno de 330 nf por 100v
Parece que funciona bien,lleva 7 días,por ahora. 
Es importante poner los componentes tal cual el plano!!!
Gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## lrzv09 (Nov 19, 2015)

*H*ola amigos*,* estaba viendo el foro y me intereso construir el electrificado*r,* veo que los diseños de richard alonso son los fuertes en esto de electrificadores*,* mis respetos a este compañero. La cuestión es que en mi país se maneja mas el 110v y no se si alguno a modificado los diseños de richard alonso para trabajar con 110 no quisiera colocar un transformador elevador para alimentar a 220 ya que aquí ese transformador cuesta el sueldo de un mes de trabajo*,* de antemano muchas gracias*,* espero que me puedan ayudar


----------



## juliocesar71 (Nov 23, 2015)

lrzv09 dijo:


> hola amigos estaba viendo el foro y me intereso construir el electrificado veo que los diseños de richard alonso son los fuertes en esto de electrificadores mis respetos a este compañero. La cuestión es que en mi país se maneja mas el 110v y no se si alguno a modificado los diseños de richard alonso para trabajar con 110 no quisiera colocar un transformador elevador para alimentar a 220 ya que aquí ese transformador cuesta el sueldo de un mes de trabajo de antemano muchas gracias espero que me puedan ayudar



Buen día

Monte los electrificadores a 220V, igual acá tengo la red a 110V use elevador el cual lo construí de acuerdo a los vatios que requería y funciono excelente, esa es una opción, también puedes buscar un diseño a 110V o Puedes probar con los de 12V


----------



## lrzv09 (Nov 23, 2015)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> Buen día
> 
> Monte los electrificadores a 220V, igual acá tengo la red a 110V use elevador el cual lo construí de acuerdo a los vatios que requería y funciono excelente, esa es una opción, también puedes buscar un diseño a 110V o Puedes probar con los de 12V


 


El detalle es que no quiero usar transformador ya que como dije aqui un transformador cuesta el sueldo de un mes


----------



## juliocesar71 (Nov 23, 2015)

lrzv09 dijo:


> El detalle es que no quiero usar transformador ya que como dije aquí un transformador cuesta el sueldo de un mes.


 
Mira entonces hay que diseñar a 110V o implementa el de 12V.


----------



## lrzv09 (Nov 27, 2015)

*H*ola*,* amigos me decidí por probar el circuito de richar alonso de 12V*,* estoy usando para elevar en vez de un transformador de 220 a 12 uno de 110 a 12 con eso elevo el voltaje y sin conectar la etapa de disparo me da unos 258V*.*

*N*o use el tip41 porque me funciono unas 5 veces y de repente estallo*,* entonces probe con el tip142 hace un pequeño sonido cuando funciona y calienta durisimo, le coloque un di*s*ipador y me bota después del puente rectificador 258V como dije. El detalle que tengo es que cuando le conecto el circuito de disparo el voltaje se me baja a 30V si desconecto el diac se eleva a unos 1100V pero no puedo hacer que de la chispa, solo da una pequeña chispa cuando lo conecto pero muy pequeña estoy usando un bta16 y el condensador de carga y descarga es de 330nF*.*

*O*tra cosa*,* el diac si se dispara porque mido el voltaje en el gatillo del tiristor y mide los 30 quiere decir que se esta disparando a los 30V o*_*sea que eso esta bien. *Y*o creo que es porque el condensador se carga tan rapido que particamente no da chance de cargar el condensador de carga pero no se que hacer*,* espero me puedan ayudar*,* si a alguno se le presento este problema..gracias saludos


----------



## andresjp88 (Nov 27, 2015)

Revisa los miliamperes de ese trafo,como sea más de 400, el tip se quema.,de todas 
Formas  de 12v, es muy bajo, busca mínimo 15,y si es bobina de auto 24v
Suerte.


----------



## lrzv09 (Nov 28, 2015)

Buenos dias, coloque un transformador de 110 y de salida 27V y 1A , con este no se me cae el voltaje y alcanza hasta unos 700V y si se carga el condensador, pero no ocurre el disparo.

El tiristor que estoy usando el bta16 de 600V, no se que pueda estar pasando, revise el voltaje del condensador que lleva el diac y se carga a unos a los 700V, pero no ocurre disparo. Estoy usando un transformador elevador de microondas que eleva hasta 1200V si le meto 120V, de antemano muchas gracias espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## andresjp88 (Nov 28, 2015)

El problema lo tienes en el disparo,cambia el Bta y el díac, yo le pongo bta24


----------



## lrzv09 (Nov 28, 2015)

Cuando desconecro el diac, el voltaje se eleva a unos 1100 voltios y el condensador se carga a ese voltaje, tengo una pregunta. No importa si el condensador de carga es muy grande? Osea de unos 35uF eso puede causar el problema?


----------



## lrzv09 (Nov 28, 2015)

Buenas tardes amigos del foro. Les cuento que quite el bta16 y realice el disparo con yn diodo de potencia y de forma manuan y si da un buen chispaso a la salida, el condensador se carga a 739v es de 0.85uF lo que no me esta funcionando es el disparo del bta16. Como podria saber si ese chispaso puede martar a alguien o solo le va a doler? Hay alguna forma de saberlo. De ante mano muchas gracias...


----------



## andresjp88 (Nov 28, 2015)

Jajajajaj,tocalo tu.
No mata a nadie, pero sienta mal.


----------



## lrzv09 (Dic 8, 2015)

buenas noche amigos, sigo sin poder hacer funcionar lo del disparo, quite el bta16 y coloque bta24 y siguió igual, desconecte el diac del lado del condensador y hice una prueba manual para probar los bta tocando la punta del diac con el condensador y ahi si dispara probe los dos bta y estaban buenos, luego seguí probando pero tocando un poco la cerámica de la resistencia y ahi si funcionaba a veces, pero como estaba como muy rápido queme los dos bta =(. Creo que el problema es que el condensador de disparo se carga demasiado rápido estoy usando un diac db3. El transformador que estoy usando para el inversor es de 110V-24V  de 1A


----------



## lrzv09 (Dic 9, 2015)

amigos les cuento que compre otro bta24, y cuando enciendo el circuito una vez entra en corto el bta, y si yo desconecto el gatillo ahi si no entra en corto, si hago un swicheo manual en el gatillo ahi si funciona, le coloque en vez de 40Mohm 100Mhom a ver si era que el condensador de disparo se cargaba muy rápido, pero no sigue sin funcionar, no se que hacer alguien me puede ayudar.


----------



## gara (Dic 9, 2015)

Hola, has un esquema de tu circuito para que te puedan ayudar con tu problema


----------



## lrzv09 (Dic 12, 2015)

gracias amigo gara por tu consejo, no lo había echo porque este circuito ya lo han tratado bastante en el foro, pero no esta de mas volverlo a subir, este circuito lo subió el amigo richar alonso. Como decía tengo problemas con el disparo, lo ultimo que pude ver es que apenas conecto el circuito, el bta24 entra en corto y el condensador C4 no se carga porque el voltaje siempre es cero. Si yo desconecto el DIAC del condensador que le da el pulso que es C3 y hago un swcheo manual ahí si me funciona bien. 

el transformador que estoy usando para el inversor es de 110V 24V 500ma no 1A como habia dicho anteriormente. Con este transformador logro que C4 se cargue a  unos 730V C4 es de 1200Vac y 0.95uF. Estoy usando el bta24 y en diac es el DB3. El transformador que uso es de microondas con una relación de 1/10 osea si le meto 12Vac a la entrada obtengo 120Vac a la salida. Como dije anteriormente si hago los pulsos de forma manual, me funciona bien con buena chispa.

Espero me puedan ayudar, muchas gracias amigos por su colaboracion


----------



## andresjp88 (Ene 29, 2016)

Hola, irz09 te aconsejo que te límites a poner los componentes tal cual el plano, vi arriba que modificaste las resistencias, en cuanto al C4 ponle 25uf x450v., el c3 es importante que sea máximo 50 voltios, es cierto que yo una vez le puse 250 v,y daba los pulsos al minuto. Yo arme varios circuitos y todos andan perfecto. Saludos.


----------



## Vampyescudero (Feb 15, 2016)

Hola Richard.

Te cuento que estoy armando el circuito que publicaste en el comentario citado:


richard alonso dijo:


> bueno gente ya que hay muchos de ustedes que quieren armar este tipo de sistemas aca les mando un circuito,yo lo e echo y marcha bien los armo para vender tengo otros modelos mas pero este por ser fácil se los mando.
> 
> un saludo



y tengo una discrepancia entre tus fotos y el esquema: me sobra (segun las fotos) una resistencia (justo entre R3 y R4). Que va ahi?

Muchisimas Gracias!

Santiago


----------



## cesardudi (Feb 28, 2016)

Hola gente del foro, ya comente anteriormente que tenía un circuito con un trafo de alta en la salida. Lo tuve funcionando varios días sin problemas ya hasta que un día se puso lento para hacer los disparos, encontré un falso contacto en el capacitar y al día siguiente no cargaba más.
Cambie el disparo estoy usando un tyn 612 lo puse en funcionamiento y hizo sólo un disparo y se quemó nuevamente me podrían dar una idea de lo que puede estar pasando. Gracias


----------



## manu7743 (Abr 21, 2016)

Hola gente, una pregunta estoy a punto de construir el electrificador de Richard Alonso de 12v 40km pero me asalta una duda... en el caso de q*UE* haya un cortocircuito o algun desperfecto en la red que se quemaria primero y si podriamos proteger el sistema con algunos fusibles. Saludos


----------



## richard alonso (Abr 22, 2016)

Lo que puede *[Termino demasiado vulgar]*  es el SCR siempre que este mucho tiempo por las descargas o el trafo de alta tension.para que eso pase deveria estar el sistema a tierra por varias horas etc


----------



## jfmorenojf (Abr 22, 2016)

richard alonso dijo:


> Lo que puede *[Termino demasiado vulgar]*  es el SCR siempre que este mucho tiempo por las descargas o el trafo de alta tension.para que eso pase deveria estar el sistema a tierra por varias horas etc



 Como asi amigo explicate mejor no te entendi


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2016)

jfmorenojf dijo:


> Como asi amigo explicate mejor no te entendi



¿ Que es lo que no comprendiste ?, ¿ Estas siguiendo este tema ?


----------



## jfmorenojf (Abr 22, 2016)

YA entendí gracias lo de la tierra pero eso es en la instalación


----------



## manu7743 (Abr 22, 2016)

richard alonso dijo:


> Lo que puede *[Termino demasiado vulgar]*  es el SCR siempre que este mucho tiempo por las descargas o el trafo de alta tension.para que eso pase deveria estar el sistema a tierra por varias horas etc



perfecto muchas gracias por la respuesta !

Ahora bien disculpen a lo mejor mi ignorancia pero en que me modificaría cambiar el transformador inversor de 15-220 400mA por uno de 19-220 ? afectaría el consumo del circuito y que mas ? 
Saludos


----------



## lrzv09 (Jun 12, 2016)

Hola amigod he estado leyendo este tema y me parece muy interesante, he estado diseñando un electrificador, pero tengo algunas dudas de seguridad, quisiera construir uno que de una buena chispa, se que para esto debe tener un buen condensador, y para cargar el condensador  lo sufisientemente rapido necesito un buena corriente. Mi duda de seguridad es: como se que tanta corrienre de salida puedo tener? Es decir lo maximo que puedo obtener pero sin poner en riesgo la vida de la persona, no quiero contruir un electrificador que mate una persona o animal. Se que debe ser por pulsos pero un pulso con alta corriente podria matar una persona?


----------



## richard alonso (Jun 12, 2016)

manu7743 dijo:


> perfecto muchas gracias por la respuesta !
> 
> Ahora bien disculpen a lo mejor mi ignorancia pero en que me modificaría cambiar el transformador inversor de 15-220 400mA por uno de 19-220 ? afectaría el consumo del circuito y que mas ?
> Saludos



afecta el consumo,el de 19v hace que tengas menos consumo pero la potencia cae un poco


----------



## robertingenieria27 (Jun 26, 2016)

Buenas noches amigos les voy a dar estos tips del circuito de Richard Alonso para que les funcione bien ya he hecho ese circuito infinidad de veces y me ha dado buenos resultados :

1.- No usen transistores TIP ya sea darlington o de potencia ya que calientan demasiado, usen transistores mosfet o fet ya sea IRF3707 o cualquier mosfet, las 2 ventajas de usar este tipo de transistores es que no calienta y al trafo invertido le sacaran mas voltaje al primario que usando un TIP, yo hasta he usado transistores de salida horizontal de tv y me funciona perfecto.

2.- En el circuito del primario del transformador donde ya tenemos los 300 o 400 voltios en vez de usar las 4 resistencias de 10 megaohms usen solo 2 ya que con las 4 no les llega suficiente voltaje al diac db3 y por ende no entrara en su voltaje de trabajo de 30 voltios y no disparara el SCR O TRIAC, se puede usar cualquier triac o scr que sea de mas de 600 voltios.

3.- Ahora lo que debemos proponer el circuito de alarma que el señor richard alonso lo hace con un bobinado alrededor del transformador de alta tension y luego va a un puente rectificador con otro diodo, 3 resistencias, 2 transistores y un rele, yo ya tengo un circuito de alarma que detecta la ausencia de pulsos de alta tension para compartirlo con la comunidad calculado a 10 segundos de ausencia de pulsos, solo falta definir como bajamos la tension de alta de retorno para que pueda ser manejada por el circuito de temporizacion y ausencia de pulsos.

Lo que necesito ahora son ideas para fabricar el circuito de deteccion de descargas a tierra o ausencia de retorno de pulso de alta tension


----------



## richard alonso (Jun 27, 2016)

estimado amigo robertingenieria27 gracias por tan buenos comentarios referente a mi persona,cada modificacion que le haga al circuito me parese perfecto si da buenos resultados,yo uso el clasico tip41 y con un transformador en el oscilador de 220v a 15v x 400ma el tip ni entibia,peero melos hace un amigo a esos trafos y se q son como los quiero y por ende no tengo problemas de calentamiento ni nada,en cuanto a las 4 resistencias de 10 megom,ningun problema me marcha perfecto con las 4 y si le molesta que no publicara el diseño del detector de descargas, en lugar de eso agradesca lo q ya e compartido que seguro e compartido mucho mas de lo que sted a colaborado con las personas de este foro


----------



## anjope100 (Oct 11, 2016)

bueno, todo lo dicho os , ahora pregunto ¿a este electrificador le puedo poner el transformador, con núcleo de ferrita, para tener una oscilación mas fina y menos temperatura en el tip?


----------



## rubenchaco (Oct 18, 2016)

Hola, fabriqué el electrificador con el diseño de Richar Alonso con algunas modificaciones,funciona perfectamente. La modificación es porque lo voy a utilizar únicamente con 220v. En el circuito verán que hay una bobina rara, esta bobina doble de 4 salidas para alta tensión utilizada en los circuitos de encendido electrónico estático (DIS). Por lo general se quema 2 salidas osea una del par. Pase por un taller mecanico y me regalaron 3  por que estaban quemadas . De esta manera aíslo los 220v de la red, ya que los bobinados secundarios o de alta tensión corresponden a las bujías sin estar conectados a masa.





Tiene una muy buena chispa de alrededor de 5 cm.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2016)

Dos primarios , dos secundarios , cuatro salidas con chispa perdida (salta en la bujía necesaria y en otra al cuete ; una chispa es positiva y la otra negativa , Ariaz Paz se revuelve en su tumba ) .

Pueden tener 4 o 3 cables de entrada , uno sería el común. 

Podrias poner los secundarios en serie en una bobina buena y sería un desastre


----------



## anjope100 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hola amigo que bueno es experimentar y desarrollar nuestras habilidades, te felicito. Te cuento que me refería al electrificador a 12 voltios que usa un   pequeño transformador  de 18 voltios a 350 miliamperios y que se utiliza como oscilador en el modelo que han subido al foro este transformador usa núcleo de hierro y quisiera saber si alguien  ha logrado montar este transformador con núcleo de ferrita con buenos resultados.


----------



## rubenchaco (Oct 20, 2016)

En los electrificadores comerciales que vi los transformadores elevadores de tensión tienen núcleo de ferrita, son iguales a estos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Por el medio pasa un tornillo para atornillarlo a la placa del circuito impreso.

En los electrificadores comerciales que vi los transformadores elevadores de tensión tienen núcleo de ferrita, son iguales a estos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Por el medio pasa un tornillo para atornillarlo a la placa del circuito impreso.



Destape uno que tengo por acá, si bien es de ferrite no tiene la forma que te había dicho pero los vi con esa forma. Aparentemente es auto oscilador, salen 4 cables para el oscilador y 2 para la alta tensión.  Un tip 41 y componentes pasivos, nada más.


----------



## rubenchaco (Feb 20, 2017)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Hola, fabriqué el electrificador con el diseño de Richar Alonso con algunas modificaciones,funciona perfectamente. La modificación es porque lo voy a utilizar únicamente con 220v. En el circuito verán que hay una bobina rara, esta bobina doble de 4 salidas para alta tensión utilizada en los circuitos de encendido electrónico estático (DIS). Por lo general se quema 2 salidas osea una del par. Pase por un taller mecanico y me regalaron 3  por que estaban quemadas . De esta manera aíslo los 220v de la red, ya que los bobinados secundarios o de alta tensión corresponden a las bujías sin estar conectados a masa.
> http://www.autodaewoospark.com/imag...bina-de-encendido-2primarios-4secundarios.png
> Tiene una muy buena chispa de alrededor de 5 cm.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 149503


Hace 4 meses que está en marcha las 24 horas y no tiene problemas, se lo fabrique a un amigo y está muy contento con los resultados. Alguien mas a probado con esta bobina?.


----------



## rubenchaco (Feb 21, 2017)

Leí nuevamente el post veo que no mencionaron los electrificadores mecánicos, tal vez alguien lo quiera construir.


----------



## DiegoPinto (Abr 24, 2017)

Buen día para todos,

Me dirijo a ustedes para solicitar ayuda con respecto a un circuito usado en cercas para aislar ganado vacuno. El dispositivo es Parmak Electric Fence Charger, modelo Mark 6. El transformador que alimenta el circuito del dispositivo esta quemado, adicionalmente, hacen falta ciertos elementos como varistores en la alimentación como elementos de seguridad, y no he logrado conseguir información del diagrama esquemático o de las partes que le componen para realizar el cambio.

Agradezco cualquier información que me sea proporcionada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2017)

Muy linda la foto exterior , pero deberías subir unas fotos bien nítidas de la plaqueta , frente y dorso


----------



## DiegoPinto (Abr 26, 2017)

Cuando realice la consulta, no tenia mas fotos, pero ya tengo el dispositivo conmigo 

EL transformador del dispositivo esta quemado, y no tiene etiquetas para identifica si alimenta el circuito a 12 o a 24 voltios. Adicionalmente, a esta maquina le hacen falta varistores que van en la parte de los fusibles, no sabría por que razón fueron suspendidos si son muy utilices para la protección del circuito.

Si alguien sabe de este tipo de maquinas, o si conoce específicamente este modelo, le estaré enteramente agradecido cualquier información para repararlo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2017)

Hola a todos , lo mejor a hacer serias mandar lo transformador a un taller especializado en ese conponente para reenrolar nuevamente. 
En paralelo es una buena onda chequear los conponentes electronicos de la tarjeta si no hay alguno en corto , lo que seguramente puede sener la causa del transformador estropiarse.
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DiegoPinto (Abr 26, 2017)

WOW, me redireccionaste a bastante información del tema, muchisimas gracias.

Daniel, estuve caminando por mi pueblo y encontré quien puede hacer el servicio especializado, lamentablemente, me mostró que el dispositivo, ademas de estar muy calcinado internamente, tambien se quebró demasiado el alambre, desgraciadamente me dijo que mucho del transformador se perdió, entonces es complicado conocer las espirales del primario y del secundario. notablemente el transformador se perdió a causa de un corto, pero este no fue interno, fue por un mal uso del dispositivo, tengo entendido que este tipo de maquinas tienen una protección contra rayos, y por lo que me comento el dueño, este no tuvo esta protección.

Aun así agradezco tu recomendación, la cual, tome en cuenta.

agradezco cualquier información adicional. Gracias


----------



## Alex1998 (Jul 10, 2017)

richard alonso dijo:


> hola jose,mira te cuento ese transformador es los que vienen en todos los electrificadores,la relacion no la se porque yo los compro echos,pero para que tengas una idea el primario en el hometro da unos 3 ohm y el secundario unos 10ohm con un flyback deveria de andar,para que se te aga mas facil usa una bobina de moto,ya que ese circuito ya no lo uso mas con el transformador,si usas la bobina de moto respeta la polaridad y el negativo de la bobina no se conecta a la tierra,solo se conecta al negativo de la alimentacion,tiene muchisimo mas potencia que con un transformadortmador elevador comun,en el dibujo te muestro un saltachispa para eso puedes usa un porta fusible de los que vienen en las radios de autos,y quemas un fusible y le pones los cables en el fucible pero tiene que estar cortado en el fucible separadas las puntas por unos 2mm como se ve en la foto,es para que la cantidad de alambrado no influya en el funcionamiento si no lo usas en el momento de que el hilo toque tierra el electrificador no dispara pero con ese salta chispa funciona bien,te recomiendo para la salida un cable de 3mm o mas.ya que la alta tensión puede pasar el aislante del cable,RESUMIENDO,SI USAS UN TRANSFORMADOR ELEVADOR,UN EXTREMO DEL SECUNDARIO VA CONECTADO A TRAVES DE UNA VARILLA AL SUELO Y EL OTRO EXTREMO AL HILO,SI USAS UNA BOBINA DE MOTO NO HAY QUE CONERCTAR NINGUN CABLE AL SUELO,SOLO LA SALIDA DE ALTA DE LA BOBINA AL HILO CONDUCTOR,SI QUIERES TE MANDO FOTOS DE ESE CIRCUITO CON LA BOBINA DE MOTO,UN SALUDO,ESTOY A LAS ORDENES
> 
> Otra cosa el salta chispa solo se usa si utilisas una bobina de moto (o de auto),si usas un trasformador elevador no hay que usar el saltachispa



exelente tu idea pero el cable negativo de la bobina a donde lo conectas



			
				Alex1998 dijo:
			
		

> exelente tu idea pero el cable negativo de la bobina a donde lo conectas


 ya qu ela bobina de auto tiene positivo y negativo el negativo va a algun lado creo


----------



## elgriego (Jul 10, 2017)

Hola DiegoDemonios,,por lo que se ve en la imagen ,el trafo tiene tres cables de salida ,por lo que asumo que es con punto medio,tambien veo dos diodos rectificadores,uno aparentemente fue cambiado en alguna reparacion,pregunta los catodos de dichos diodos ,(ya que no se ve en la foto) ,estan unidos ??? y de ahi van al electrolitico,que esta en el medio de los diodos, y a su ves ,el negativo de ese electrolitico va a uno de los cables del trafo,el de color rojo ? ,de ser asi de que aislacion es ese condensador. 



Saludos.


----------



## Alex1998 (Jul 10, 2017)

richard alonso dijo:


> hola jose,mira te cuento ese transformador es los que vienen en todos los electrificadores,la relacion no la se porque yo los compro echos,pero para que tengas una idea el primario en el hometro da unos 3 ohm y el secundario unos 10ohm con un flyback deveria de andar,para que se te aga mas facil usa una bobina de moto,ya que ese circuito ya no lo uso mas con el transformador,si usas la bobina de moto respeta la polaridad y el negativo de la bobina no se conecta a la tierra,solo se conecta al negativo de la alimentacion,tiene muchisimo mas potencia que con un transformadortmador elevador comun,en el dibujo te muestro un saltachispa para eso puedes usa un porta fusible de los que vienen en las radios de autos,y quemas un fusible y le pones los cables en el fucible pero tiene que estar cortado en el fucible separadas las puntas por unos 2mm como se ve en la foto,es para que la cantidad de alambrado no influya en el funcionamiento si no lo usas en el momento de que el hilo toque tierra el electrificador no dispara pero con ese salta chispa funciona bien,te recomiendo para la salida un cable de 3mm o mas.ya que la alta tensión puede pasar el aislante del cable,RESUMIENDO,SI USAS UN TRANSFORMADOR ELEVADOR,UN EXTREMO DEL SECUNDARIO VA CONECTADO A TRAVES DE UNA VARILLA AL SUELO Y EL OTRO EXTREMO AL HILO,SI USAS UNA BOBINA DE MOTO NO HAY QUE CONERCTAR NINGUN CABLE AL SUELO,SOLO LA SALIDA DE ALTA DE LA BOBINA AL HILO CONDUCTOR,SI QUIERES TE MANDO FOTOS DE ESE CIRCUITO CON LA BOBINA DE MOTO,UN SALUDO,ESTOY A LAS ORDENES
> 
> Otra cosa el salta chispa solo se usa si utilisas una bobina de moto (o de auto),si usas un trasformador elevador no hay que usar el saltachispa




y el negativo de la bobina de auto a donde lo conectas de alguma manera tiene que ir conectado a algun lugar


----------



## elgriego (Jul 10, 2017)

Hola Alex1998,en un automovil,digamos antiguo,,,La bobina de ignicion ,es un solenoide de tres terminales,una bobina de pocas vueltas,recibe el +b de la bateria,(por el terminal +) y el terminal - va a al ruptor del distribuidor,de ese mismo borne, parte el secundario,de muchisimas vueltas que entrega la alta tension,,al fin y al cabo la bobina es un trasformador. por lo tanto en el electrificador ,el negativo del sistema ,va con una jabalina a tierra,por lo menos en mi humilde experiencia pasada, reparando esos bichos.


Saludos.


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 10, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Alex1998,en un automovil,digamos antiguo,,,La bobina de ignicion ,es un solenoide de tres terminales,una bobina de pocas vueltas,recibe el +b de la bateria,(por el terminal +) y el terminal - va a al ruptor del distribuidor,de ese mismo borne, parte el secundario,de muchisimas vueltas que entrega la alta tension,,al fin y al cabo la bobina es un trasformador. por lo tanto en el electrificador ,el negativo del sistema ,va con una jabalina a tierra,por lo menos en mi humilde experiencia pasada, reparando esos bichos.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



en algunas incluso están conecatadas a un tornillo  o chasis te das cuenta al acercar la salida de arriba  y salta el chispaso hacia ahí. ..


----------



## elgriego (Jul 10, 2017)

shevchenko dijo:


> en algunas incluso están conecatadas a un tornillo  o chasis te das cuenta al acercar la salida de arriba  y salta el chispaso hacia ahí. ..



Correctisimo, en algunas bobinas,digamos que el lado frio de la bobina de alta tension,esta conectado a la carcasa de la misma.


Saludos.


----------



## Alex1998 (Jul 14, 2017)

Alex1998 dijo:


> y el negativo de la bobina de auto a donde lo conectas de alguma manera tiene que ir conectado a algun lugar



no mas bien no me explique, estoy armando el proyecto de un electrificador sin hilo de tierra (aclaro que no tengo el circuito) (lo estoy haciendo solo con fotos que veo en internet) pero el circuito lleva una bobina de moto o carro,  pero la bobina de moto o de carro lleva un positivo y un negativo el positivo es por donde sale la descarga, pero el negativo de la bobina a que parte del circuito la conecto eso es lo que no entiendo.

o ya definitivamente alguien que me pase el circuito electrificador sin polo a tierra

gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 14, 2017)

Alex1998 dijo:


> no mas bien no me explique, estoy armando el proyecto de un electrificador sin hilo de tierra (aclaro que no tengo el circuito) (lo estoy haciendo solo con fotos que veo en internet) pero el circuito lleva una bobina de moto o carro,  pero la bobina de moto o de carro lleva un positivo y un negativo el positivo es por donde sale la descarga, pero el negativo de la bobina a que parte del circuito la conecto eso es lo que no entiendo.
> 
> o ya definitivamente alguien que me pase el circuito electrificador sin polo a tierra
> 
> gracias


Hola a todos , caro Don Alex1998 cualquer electrificador por mejor que ese sea (tensión de salida) NO te  funciona sin una buena toma de Tierra , o sea su eficienzia depende directamente de la calidad del toma de tierra enpleyada.
Otro punto muy inportante que NO puede sener olvidado es la calidad del ayslamento del hilos que conpoen la cerca de modo no incorrer en  pierdas de tensión por desgargas a la tierra que es una parte muy inportante dese "circuito".
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 14, 2017)

Tal cual 

para negativo usas una una jabalina bien instalada y listo pero si es suelo seco decae mucho con la distancia...


----------



## DiegoPinto (Ago 15, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola DiegoDemonios,,por lo que se ve en la imagen ,el trafo tiene tres cables de salida ,por lo que asumo que es con punto medio,tambien veo dos diodos rectificadores,uno aparentemente fue cambiado en alguna reparacion,pregunta los catodos de dichos diodos ,(ya que no se ve en la foto) ,estan unidos ??? y de ahi van al electrolitico,que esta en el medio de los diodos, y a su ves ,el negativo de ese electrolitico va a uno de los cables del trafo,el de color rojo ? ,de ser asi de que aislacion es ese condensador.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Buen día,

EL transformador tiene punto medio, estas en lo cierto. Los catodos de los diodos nos están unidos. El negativo del electrolítico va al cable rojo. Con respecto a la aislacion del electrolítico, no entiendo esa pregunta. me gustaría saber que alimentación se ingresa al circuito, si es de 12 o 24 voltios, porque el transformador esta inservible y no hay nota o referencia para conocer las características. Adjunto foto detallada del circuito

Gracias por su atención.


----------



## richard alonso (Ago 16, 2017)

fijate,la rectificacion del trafo,por cada rama rectificada deveria tener un condensador,si por ejemplo el condensador es de 25v,es porque maximo ese circuito se alimentara con 12v o un poquito mas,y si esta todo muy complicado,podes armar un equipo que funcione directo a 220v o 110v segun tu pais,aqui en foros hay creo que son 3 diseños mios,2 que son a 220v y otro a 12v echo con un 555,gente del foro los armo y se que les funciona bien,yo llevo años fabricando electrificadores,a eso me dedico y si optas por armar alguno,hacelos con toda seguridad que te van a funcionar


----------



## DiegoPinto (Ago 17, 2017)

Muchas gracias Richard, estoy buscando como repararlo porque este aparato me fue recomendado para arreglo, por lo que no es mio, sin embargo tendré muy en cuenta tu recomendación y le comentare al dueño a ver si le parece bien conseguir un nuevo electrificador.


----------



## richard alonso (Ago 17, 2017)

no tiene que comprar un nuevo electrificador,ves que te sale armar uno,y despues pasas presupuesto,podes meterle todo en el mismo chasis,etc,usar el trafo de alta que tiene,el condensador de carga ver si esta bien para usarlo y vas ahorrando costos etc,solo seria armar la placa electronica



viendo las fotos que subiste de ese equipo,hace unos años me llego uno igual,estava tan destruido que le puse una placa nueva


----------



## DiegoPinto (Ago 17, 2017)

Para mi caso, no seria comprar un electrificador nuevo, pero para el dueño relativamente si lo seria jejejejejeje, sin embargo, viendo que hay una buena cantidad de componentes que al parecer funcionan bien dentro del circuito, podría reciclarlos y darle un electrificador a buen precio. Agradezco tu atención Richard


----------



## nadaz (Sep 18, 2017)

Por si alguno le interesa, este circuito es muy bueno y estable, tiene 3 anchos de pulso distinto.
Si quieren les paso el archivo de simulacion en proteus.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2017)

nadaz dijo:


> Por si alguno le interesa, este circuito es muy bueno y estable, tiene 3 anchos de pulso distinto.
> Si quieren les paso el archivo de simulacion en proteus.


 
Yo achicaría R6 a 30 Ω , 47 Ω a lo sumo  . . . .  ponele 100 Ω exagerando mucho


----------



## nadaz (Sep 18, 2017)

sI DOSMETROS, dependiendo de la potencia que se desea he puesto de 25Ω 50Ω y 100Ω, con la de 470Ω lo tengo puesto para que los gatos no me entren a la quinta a escarbar y cagarse en la verdura, jajajaaaa


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 1, 2017)

aese circuito para que tenga mas potencia,deverias usar un trafo en la etapa del osc,rectificar la salida,poner un condensador de carga y una etapa de disparo,veras que patea mas





BerKoX dijo:


> buenas amigo mi pregunta es como agrego al circuito de alonso una salida para la sirena? tengo dos tarjetas de energizadores (no funcionan) voy a levantar el circuito para que me ayuden a decifrar esa información.



despues de tanto tiempo es lindo ver que siguen armando mis equipos,e estado algo ausente en el foro,bueno BerKoX esto que voy a motrar lo diseñe hace mucho,lo ultimo que agregue fue el retorno de alta tension,todo diseñado por mi,te cuento esa placa tiene el electrificador,reset y sistema de disparo de alarma controlada por tiempo o por reset externo,detector de descargas a tierra,si las detecta ordena sonar la alarma,y por ultimo el modulo de retorno,si cortan la linea ordena sonar la alarma,tambien llama por telefono pero es con pic y es un modulo aparte que ahi no esta,


----------



## abel2601 (Ene 23, 2018)

richard alonso dijo:


> bueno gente ya que hay muchos de ustedes que quieren armar este tipo de sistemas aca les mando un circuito,yo lo e echo y marcha bien los armo para vender tengo otros modelos mas pero este por ser fácil se los mando.
> 
> un saludo



he intentado hacer el circuito y no me funciona el circuito de pulsos lo he hecho en liveware (seguro esta mal) ,no se donde esta el error. adjunto captura.


----------



## juliocesar71 (Ene 23, 2018)

abel2601 dijo:


> he intentado hacer el circuito y no me funciona el circuito de pulsos lo he hecho en liveware (seguro esta mal) ,no se donde esta el error. adjunto captura.



Buen día.
Arme el circuito de acuerdo al plano y funciona perfectamente.
Cualquier duda comentas.


----------



## sebarubiolo (Feb 13, 2018)

Hola. Yo arme el circuito de Richard y funciona bien. Lo hice una bobina de ignicion de un auto. Pero me sucede lo siguiente: cuando alejo el cable escucho el chipaso dentro de la bobina de ignicion, cuando vuelvo a acercar el cable la chispa ocurre afuera. Todavia no lo conecte en un alambrado (lo digo porque no se si cambia el funcionamiento del equipo) pero es normal que suceda esto? Que tengo que hacer para evitarlo? tal vez hacer una chispa de testigo? o se puede poner un neon a la salida? Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 13, 2018)

No hagas eso, porque los saltos internos pueden terminar dañando la bobina


----------



## sebarubiolo (Feb 13, 2018)

Me lo imaginaba. Pero que tengo que hacer para prevenir los chispasos internos?


----------



## sebarubiolo (Feb 15, 2018)

juan jose perich dijo:


> Aca tenes, agradecele esto a richard porque es de el.



Gracias. Lo voy a hacer y luego posteo el resultado


----------



## rubenchaco (Feb 15, 2018)

Hola todos, desde el 2016 el circuito de Richard Alonso está funcionando las 24 hs sin problemas, con una pequeña modificación por la bobina que conseguí. Lo pueden ver en este post, mensaje 704.
Tengo  otras bobinas que me regalaron con el modulo de potencia incluido, según el mecánico que me la regalo dice que las salidas 1y4 no funcionan pero 2y3 si. Probé la bobina y funciona bien las cuatro salidas, aparentemente la mitad del modulo está quemado.





No puedo conseguir el circuito del modulo, la idea es hacer un circuito que comande el modulo de potencia, un oscilador de onda cuadrada, que me de un pulso de algunos milisegundos cada segundo, alguna idea?. Por lo que googleé de la ecu sale una señal así




Tampoco encontré la tensión, será 5v o 12v ?.
La idea de hacerlo de está manera es porque lo voy a usar con batería, evito el oscilador elevador de tensión y sus componentes asociados, transformador,etc. Además creo, pero no estoy seguro, me va a durar mas tiempo la carga de la batería. Desde ya gracias por los comentarios y los aporte que me puedan hacer.


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 3, 2018)

Retomo el tema después de un tiempo, desarmé o mejor dicho rompí el modulo de potencia, no hay otra manera ya que es blindado, tengo varios. Me encontré con dos IGBT 3040CS 3040CS Datasheet | DatasheetLib.com  y componentes pasivos asociados. Como puedo hacer un oscilador de onda cuadrada, que me de un pulso de algunos milisegundos cada segundo para comandar dicho IGBT?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 3, 2018)

Es cuestión de calcular los T1 y el T total y luego ver que circuito cumple con tus requisitos, desde compuertas, inversores, busca oscilador onda cuadrada hasta el 555 te podria servir, fijate en la hoja de datos del mismo si se encuadra en lo que necesitas, fijate en el nomograma al efecto


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 4, 2018)

Según la fotografía que subí  del osciloscopio, el periodo de conducción es de 25 ms. Un 555 no me daría el rango. Creo, si es que no me equivoco el 555 puede llegar al 10%, por lo que me daría 100ms,  seguramente va a funcionar pero la idea es tenerlo al IGBT el menor tiempo de conducción encendido para de esta manera lograr que dure el mayor tiempo posible la batería.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2018)

Y eso de donde lo sacaste? y 10% de que?, hablaste de unos poco milisengundos por segundo.
Alguna vez hiciste un oscilador con ciclo de trabajo variable?


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 4, 2018)

No Pandacba, nunca hice un oscilador con ciclo de trabajo variable con un 555. Pero según este calculo 




 El time off tiene que ser de 1 segundo, es una chispa por segundo para el electrificador 
0,693×1400ohm ×1mf : 970,2 ms
0,693×35ohm ×1mf : 24,255 ms
Son correctos mis cálculos?. 
Leí en este foro, ahora no lo encuentro, que el time on puede llegar en el mejor de los casos a el 10% del time off con este circuito. Entonces esa afirmación no es correcta?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2018)

Te tomaste el trabajo de bajar y leer lo que dice la hoja de datos?






Este es el nomograma de cual te hable, que esta en la hoja de datos,


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2018)

Pero si se trata de manejar transistores, hay que utilizar otras alternativas como por ejemplo, generar una onda cuadrada y una triangular y ajustar el oscilador(para precisión conviene una frecuencia superior y dividir)
Se puede hacer con operacionales de una manera muy simple y eficaz


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 4, 2018)

Mi ingles es muy básico, ahora si me pasas el enlace del datasheet en español lo leo. El tiempo de salida alta como dice la gráfica que envías es de 25ms, por lo tanto con un capacitor de 1mf la resistencia es de 120 KΩ y  el tiempo de salida baja la resistencia es de 1MΩ. Eso es lo que me quieres decir?.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2018)

En español?, si queres hacer electrónica tenes que saber inglés si o si, las hojas de datos estan en inglés.
Sin inglés no tenes futuro en eléctronica, la mejor información esta en inglés.
Buscalo y utiliza un traductor online, supongo que sabés que eso existe, tenes todas las herramientas al alcance  de las manos, utilizalas.
La mayoría de los que contestan en este foro, obtenian la información rogando que te dejaran sacar fotocopias y obvio en que idioma crees que estaban? crees que podías decirle a alguién, no la quiero en españo?
De gracia que podias conseguir una fotocopia y ya te sentias afortunado, hoy tienen de todo, computadoras, internet, miles y miles de hojas de datos al alcance de las manos, pero no nadie las quieren leer y si no se leen en esta profesión quedas fuera, tienen traductores en línea, y sin eso no son capaz de arrancar?
busca pwm básico o control de igbt


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 4, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Pero si se trata de manejar transistores


No, lo que quiero manejar es un IGBT3040CS 3040CS Datasheet | DatasheetLib.com El gate dice: 9 miliamperios.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2018)

Mira, aca un ejemplo, como esta en inglés, hace lo siguiente, el enlace que te paso copialo, abri el navegador y pone en la busqueda esa dirección, te va amostrar donde esta la página, si te fijas hay una partecita que dice traducir esta página y con eso la podes ver en nuestro idioma, fijate, cualquier cosa me comentas


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 4, 2018)

Panda, con todo respeto, tu ayuda no me sirve de mucho, estoy pidiendo un posible circuito para controlar el modulo de encendido y vos me mandas a estudiar ingles, a esta altura de mi vida no pienso estudiar ingles, la electrónica es mi hobby, nada más. Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2018)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Panda, con todo respeto, tu ayuda no me sirve de mucho, estoy pidiendo un posible circuito para controlar el modulo de encendido y vos me mandas a estudiar ingles, a esta altura de mi vida no pienso estudiar ingles, la electrónica es mi hobby, nada más. Gracias por el aporte.


Panda *NO *te está diciendo (Escribiendo) que estudies ingles, sino como traducir la página


pandacba dijo:


> Mira, aca un ejemplo, como esta en inglés, hace lo siguiente, el enlace que te paso copialo, abri el navegador y pone en la busqueda esa dirección, te va amostrar donde esta la página, _*si te fijas hay una partecita que dice traducir esta página y con eso la podes ver en nuestro idioma, fijate, cualquier cosa me comentas*_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2018)

Si lo Googleás cómo PWM 555 encontrarás circuitos que se pueden regular desde el 1% al 99% , el secreto está en los dos díodos , uno para la carga y el otro para la descarga de C1 :


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 5, 2018)

Gracias Dosmetros por la respuesta, que valor tendría que  tener C1 para los tiempos antes mencionados?, o de lo contrario como se calcula?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2018)

De nada !

Con el valor total del potenciómetro y C1  calculás el tiempo total del astable , en tu caso 1 segundo , fijate en el datasheet o aqui en el foro hay varios calculadores automáticos para el 555 :

Calculadores de Tiempo para el 555


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 5, 2018)

Nuevamente gracias Dosmetros por el circuito, lo realice con lo que tenia, solamente compré el 555, $10 me cobraron. Todo lo que ven es reciclado y hecho a las apuradas para probar si funcionaba, no critique mucho por favor. El circuito es el primero que subió Dosmetros en su post 753, con la salvedad que P1 es de 500K , C1 de 2,2 Mf y Q1 pasó a ser un bc548.





Es un poco critico el ajuste del preset, si te pasas no funciona, se paga el IGBT. Para el otro lado disminuye la chispa, la cual es de más de 2 centímetros.  La batería es vieja, con poca carga.  
Gracias Dosmetros.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2018)

Bien ahí  anda re lindo 

Poné un potenciómetro mas bajo , quizás 50 , 22 o 10 kOhms y jugá con C1

Saludos !


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 5, 2018)

Puse potenciómetro de 20K y C1 me quedo en 47mf, no es tan critico el ajuste del preset pero no te podes pasar porque se apaga. Medí la tensión de la bateria y es de 10 volt . Lo que no entiendo es porque el mecánico que me regalo las bobinas me dijo que una de las salidas no funcionaba. Funcionan bien las dos. Para los que quieran hacer este proyecto les paso la conexión de la bobina
https://http2.mlstatic.com/1c979-bo...ox-D_NQ_NP_557915-MCO25344900125_022017-F.jpg


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2018)

Y por que no la subís aqui ?


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 5, 2018)

Eso es lo que quise hacer pero no salió la imagen, va de nuevo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2018)

No pegar el link sino subirla , sinó después se pierden : *[TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)*


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2018)

Como veras @rubenchaco, no te estaba diciendo cualquiera, te mencione lo del pwm y todo te di una pagina para que vieras y te explique como verla en en nuestro idioma y lo mal entendiste, no importa ya paso
Como puedes ver te estaba dando data real, no pude por problemas en internet pasarte una calculadora  que trae ese esquema y te calcula T1 y la frecuencia. el nomograma sirve para no caer en valores para los cuales el 555 no funciona, también como te dije se puede hacer con operacionales.


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 5, 2018)

Dibuje el circuito como pude, espero que se entienda, el led es muy útil para saber cómo trabaja el oscilador. Lo tuve prendido por más de 3 horas y tanto el módulo, el bc548 y el 555 ni siquiera se entibian con una fuente de 13v,  están a temperatura ambiente.  Lo que no puedo es medir el consumo ya que es pulsante. Lo que sí puedo decir es que mientras no hay señal del bc548 el módulo no consume nada en reposo. El costo en mi caso es de $10, solamente compré el 555, los mecánicos tiran las bobinas. Gracias nuevamente Dosmetros.


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 5, 2018)

Me confundi corrijo


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2018)

La carga debe estar en el colector del transistor, el emisor debe ir a masa.
El led esta mal puesto
La bobina esta mal conectada, esa bobina tiene 4 salidas, son dos bobinas, L1 y L2 son los comandos, por lo tanto masa y 12 van conectados permanente, el control se realiza el primer banco por L1 y el segundo por L2
Tenes que replantear el coneccionado


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 6, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> La carga debe estar en el colector del transistor, el emisor debe ir a masa.


Seguramente si pero así lo conecté y funciona bien, la prueba está en el vídeo, la carga es de 9ma durante 25ms cada segundo. 


pandacba dijo:


> El led esta mal puesto


Si, el programa de dibujo no me permite invertir la imagen.


pandacba dijo:


> La bobina esta mal conectada, esa bobina tiene 4 salidas, son dos bobinas, L1 y L2 son los comandos, por lo tanto masa y 12 van conectados permanente, el control se realiza el primer banco por L1 y el segundo por L2


La bobina está bien conectada, utilizo una sola, la otra queda libre. 


pandacba dijo:


> Tenes que replantear el coneccionado


No lo tengo que replantear, está funcionando. Funciona tan bien que ni siquiera se entibia ninguno de sus componentes. 
Usted que sabe tanto Panda, por que no dibuja un circuito mejorado y lo probamos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2018)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Seguramente si pero así lo conecté y funciona bien, la prueba está en el vídeo, la carga es de 9ma durante 25ms cada segundo.
> 
> Si, el programa de dibujo no me permite invertir la imagen.
> 
> ...



Los circuitos ya fueron publicados, solo que los ignoraste, mira los que publicó 2M









En ambos casos la carga se conecta entre positivo y drain o entre positivo y colector si fuera un bipolar.



rubenchaco dijo:


> . . . . No lo tengo que replantear, está funcionando. Funciona tan bien que ni siquiera se entibia ninguno de sus componentes. . . . .


Tus respuestas poseen un tono francamente desagradable si no te sirven las respuestas y tienes todo solucionado, ¿ Que haces consultando en un foro ?


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 6, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los circuitos ya fueron publicados, solo que los ignoraste, mira los que publicó 2M


Tiene razón Fogonazo, solo que no tenia un irfz46n, coloqué un bc548  y además a la bobina va un pulso positivo, no se como iría conectado en ese caso el bc548.


Fogonazo dijo:


> Tus respuestas poseen un tono francamente desagradable si no te sirven las respuestas y tienes todo solucionado, ¿ Que haces consultando en un foro ?


Si, pero solamente con Panda, porque se a dedicado a embarrar la cancha,  soy desagradable con quienes son desagradables. Pregunto porque no se, el maestro Dosmetros con un par de mensajes resolvió el problema, y digo maestro porque realmente se dedica a hacer docencia, a enseñar a quienes no saben. Pido disculpas a todos los miembros del foro por el tono en el cual me exprese, menos a Panda.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2018)

En el link que te di y no  quisiste ver también estaba la solución, pero buenh....... si a eso le llamas embarrar la cancha alla tú, ahora reconoces que el circuito esta mal cuando te lo marque no aceptaste lo que dije y ahora lo reconoces, lo cual significa que lo que te dije era correcto, y a eso le llamas embarrar la cancha? no te fijaste en lo que te puso dos metros, yo estaba por ponerte lo mismo, pero como Due ya lo puso obvio no voy a repeetir lo mismo porque no tiene sentido y sin embargo, no lo miraste, te tuvo que decir Fogonazo que miraras y así insistias que estaba bien, lo que contestaste no a mí fue muy soberbio tanto que te dijeron que si sabias tanto que hacias preguntando aquí, y yo embarro la cancha..........

Ahora por fin preguntas, si el BC548 es muy pequeño, en este caso no es necesario que pongas un Mosfet con un BD140 podría andar perfecto, como bien dices es necesario un pulso positivo para habilitar
Sera necesario un nPn y un Pnp, usas el BC 548 y un BD140 según este diagrama


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 6, 2018)

Bien, gracias por el circuito, vamos por buen camino. Como iría conectado entre la salida del 555 y la bobina, R3 seria la bobina?.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2018)

La salida del generador sería la salida del 555 y la bobina iría entre el colector de Q2(BD140) y la resistencia R3


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 6, 2018)

Vamos a aclarar para unificar criterios, encima de la bobina va un modulo (así le dicen los mecánicos)




Dentro del mismo va un IGBT3040CS  por canal, El gate de dicho IGBT va entre el colector de Q2(BD140) y la resistencia R3?

Creo, pero no estoy seguro, ya que tuve que romper un modulo (es blindado) que el circuito ese este por cada canal


----------



## pandacba (Mar 7, 2018)

Te comento como funciona. cuando la salida del 555 pin3 esta a cero volt, Q1 no conduce, por lo tanto en su colector estan presente casi los 12V a través de R1(Q1 no conduce esta al corte) al tener casi los 12V en su base Q2 no conduce por lo tanto su colector esta a potencial de masa a través de R3(Q2 esta al cote también).
Cuando aparece el pulso positivo en su salida Q1 conduce y su coletor se pone a potencial de masa, por lo tanto Q2 tambien conduce y su colector se pone a potencial de 12V y activa al igbt y se repite el ciclo


----------



## pandacba (Mar 7, 2018)

Se puede hacer más sencillo, como con el 555 podes variar el ciclo de trabajo, se puede simplificar invirtiendo los ciclos y utilizar el siguiente esquema

Al invertir el ciclo estará menos tiempo conduciendo, cuando no conduce sobre el colector de Q1 tenemos el valor de fuente, cuando Q1 conduce en el colector hay el potencial de masa.
El tiempo que no conduce debe ser igual al tiempo que necesitas que este activo el igbt


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 7, 2018)

Gracias Panda por la explicación, ahora entiendo. Última pregunta y no molesto más, Según la hoja de datos del IGBT, 3040CS Datasheet (Page 2/9) | DatasheetLib.com  por lo que interpreto el gate toma muy poca corriente, casi nula. Es muy descabellado conectarlo directamente al 555?
Algo así:
Ver el archivo adjunto 164497


----------



## pandacba (Mar 7, 2018)

No, no es descabellado, solo que siempre hay que tener en cuenta que si semuere el igbt, se llevara puesto el 555, yo tengo por costumbre no conectar nada directo a ningún CI siempre lo interfaceo para evitar problemas en caso que en la parte de potencia se rompa algo.

Por otro lado, y dependiendo de quien fabrique el 555 suelen ser sensibles al consumo de corriente, por hoja de datos debería entregar unos 200mA máximos, yo por lo general trato de no sacarle más de 20mA máx.
Puedes probar lo otro es solo precaución, tiene que funcionar perfectamente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2018)

Que le ponga una resistencia  entre pata 3 y gate que limite la salida a 100mA para caso de corto , la cuenta me da 120 Ohms


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 7, 2018)

Gracias por las respuestas, les comento que no funcionó, el 555 ni siquiera prende un led en la pata 3, seguramente no es de buena calidad. Implementé el circuito de Panda (gracias Panda)




Y tal como dijo se invirtieron los ciclos, tuve que girar para el otro lado el preset, Entre colector y positivo coloque una R de 1K, me daba una chispa apagada, la cambié por una de 470 ohm (no tenía una de 560 ohm como propuso Panda), cambió notablemente, más brillante y  gorda. El circuito quedó así: 


Hace una hora que está prendido, funciona bien, el tr es un bc548. 
Gracias Dosmetros y Panda por la ayuda.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 8, 2018)

Me alegra haber aportado un poco de ayuda, y sobre todo que compartas los resultados, espero haya sido una buena experiencia, el mundo de la eléctronica es apasionante, el cual por allí parece dar sinsabores, pero si se tiene paciencia y perseverancia se llega a la ansiada meta.

Equivocarse, que salgan mal las cosas es parte del aprendizaje, a todos en mayo o menor grado hemos tropezado con dificultades por eso suelo decir "No hay rosas sin espinas..."


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 13, 2018)

Gracias Panda por los comentarios, estuve mirando un poco la estructura del 555 y vi que la salida de 200ma es la pata 3 y no la pata 7 (para excitar directamente el modulo sin transistor). Es por eso que hice una simulación en proteus del segundo circuito sugerido por Dosmetros, con una modificación en el preset para que no sea tan critico el ajuste (adjunto la simulación).  En el circuito anterior note que el bc548 se entibiaba un poco, no mucho, cosa que antes con el transistor mal polarizado no pasaba. Entonces decidí incluir en la simulación el tr mal polarizado para ver que dice el osciloscopio.  Ya se que está mal conectado, pero funciona y sin ánimos de polemizar, mejor porque cuando lo tenia conectado de esa manera no tomaba temperatura, solo conduce en el pulso. Cuales son los riesgos en esta configuración?, seguramente algo hay, no creo haber inventado el agujero al mate. el agujero al mate.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 13, 2018)

Lo que se podría hacer es poner un TR PnP solo se invertirian las patas quedaria el emisor hacia la fuente y el colector hacia masa y lo conectas en ese punto, habria que girar el pote hacia el otro lado para que invierta, 
Podes utilizar un 2SA1020 que es fácil de conseguir y  si no pedí un TR PnP de -50V 500mA 1W, hay muchos y cualquiera de ellos te va a servir


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2018)

Creo que los 200mA están divididos entre pata 3 y 7 . . .

Probá de usar directamente el transistor de discharge , haciendo ésta pequeña reforma :



Probá además de achicar la resistencia de 470  Ohms


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 14, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creo que los 200mA están divididos entre pata 3 y 7 . . .
> 
> Probá de usar directamente el transistor de discharge , haciendo ésta pequeña reforma :
> 
> ...


!Hola a todos , yo recomendo sacar el LED senon lo IGBT NO es accionado !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2018)

Seee , pensaba también que funcionaría cómo un zener de 2 V . . . .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 14, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Seee , pensaba también que funcionaría cómo un zener de 2 V . . . .


!Funciona SI ! , ?pero y lo IGBT es accionado con tan baja tensión en su Gate?.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 15, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Creo que los 200mA están divididos entre pata 3 y 7 *. . .



En la hoja de datos lo dice muy claramente veamos un ejemplo








Si no se entiende bien veamos una ampliación






*"La salida del circuito es capaz de tomar o entregar hasta 200mA"*

Ojo la salida es el pin 3 no el pin 7. El pin 7 es para la descarga del capacitor, que se lo puede utilzar de otras maneras totalmente de acuerdo, pero cuando se habla de salida se refiere al pin 3, este toma el valor de Vcc, y masa, en cambio el pin 7 solo "toma" es decir se pone a masa y luego tiene alta impedancia, como se ve uno es una cosa y el otro otra.
Por eso siempre insisto hay que leer muy bien las hojas de datos


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 15, 2018)

Gracias por los comentarios, 


pandacba dijo:


> Lo que se podría hacer es poner un TR PnP solo se invertirian las patas quedaria el emisor hacia la fuente y el colector hacia masa y lo conectas en ese punto, habria que girar el pote hacia el otro lado para que invierta,


Eso hice y funciona perfecto, invirtiendo el potenciometro .


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá de usar directamente el transistor de discharge , haciendo ésta pequeña reforma :


No me funcionó Dosmetros, ni achicando la resistencia de 470 Ohms.
Realice el segundo circuito que propusiste con algunas reformas

El preset de 1K me permite variar el tiempo del pulso desde los 18ms hasta los 80ms, no es critico el ajuste como antes. El preset de 22K me permite variar el tiempo entre los pulsos, desde 200ms hasta los 1000ms. 

En plaqueta perforada de 5x5. En esta configuración el 555 sin tomar temperatura excita el led y el modulo, sin transistor entre ambos. Gracias-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2018)

Debería andar con el pote hacia el otro lado RubénChaco ! , sin el led.

Por ahí me esté confundiendo con la potencia máxima disipable por el integrado , dónde si estoy seguro sumaba ambas cuestiones (3 y 7)


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 15, 2018)

Seguramente tendría que funcionar Dosmetros. Yo creo que  el 555  es de mala calidad, por estos lados llega lo mas barato ($10 me cobraron el 555), seguramente pasa por ahí el tema.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 15, 2018)

La hoja de datos dice que la salida(out) y esa es una sola, en las notas de aplicación tanto de signetis, como RCA y otras importantes fábricas dicen que la salida tanto en modo sumidero(Sink) o surtidor(Source) puede entregar hasta 200 mA máximos. En ninguna parte toma o asume que el pin 7 es una salida dice claramente Deschargue, este pin no puede trabajar como source por ejemplo, por lo que es imposible que lo tenga en cuenta.
Tanto en las hojas de aplicación el único pin de salida es el pin 3 porque es el único que puede tomar Vcc o masa, eso no sucede con el pin 7, he releido la información original que dispuso Signetis y simpre se refiere tanto como salida como a la capacida de manejar hasta 200mA
Debe entenderse cuando dice que manejar hasta esa corriete, en ninguna parte dice en forma permanente, eso depende de cuanto sea el nivel de alimentación, lo mismo que dicen las hojas de los 78xx dice hasta 1A no dice que maneje en todo el rango 1A
Con el 555 pasa lo mismo, lo he probado hasta esa corriente y la menja sobre todo los que eran CA con la banda blanca
Hicimos pruebas y manejarse con unos 20mA máximos hace que funcione perfectamente en cualquier rango de tensión

Hubo unos 555 fabricados en Malasia que superaba  muy lejos la máx frecuencia de trabajo, pero cuando el drenaje de corriente pasaba de cierto valor, se paraba...


----------



## fasova (Ago 16, 2018)

a que se debe que un impulsor sin estar conectado de buena chispa y cuando se conecta al alambrado no de nada de voltaje ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2018)

Alambrado con perdidas a tierra


----------



## fasova (Ago 16, 2018)

Hola DOSMETROS, gracuas por la pronto respuesta, podria porfavor explicarme con mayor detalle lo de alambrado con perdidas a tierra, por favor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2018)

En algún lugar se dañó algún aislador y el alambre toca tierra , entonces la chispa se va a tierra.


----------



## fasova (Ago 17, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En algún lugar se dañó algún aislador y el alambre toca tierra , entonces la chispa se va a tierra.


amigo, monte este impulsor y el problema es que no me da un buen pulso a la salida del transformador, podrias darme unas medidas de una buena bobina que me garantice una buena pata por ejemplo para unos 200km. por favor.

la bobina la realice con el primario AWG 16 y el secundario AWG 28, en el primario 36 vueltas con un diametro de 26mm y en el secundario 8 capas de 126 vueltas cada una... pero el impulsor alimentado con 110 da una pata muy bajita...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2018)

A leer el tema que está perfectamente explicado !


----------



## fasova (Ago 18, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A leer el tema que está perfectamente explicado !


*A*migo he leido, pero realmente no entiendo *POR QUE* sale poco voltaje, sera la bobina ? yo mido voltaje en el capacitor de carga y solo me mide 315v nada mas...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2018)

¿ A que capacitor llamas "De carga" ?

*XQ <> POR QUE*

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## fasova (Ago 18, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ A que capacitor llamas "De carga" ?
> 
> *XQ <> POR QUE*
> 
> ...


llamo capacitor de carga al que almacena el voltaje del elevador de tensión para luego, descargarlo a la bobina primaria del transformador de alta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2018)

fasova dijo:


> llamo capacitor de carga al que almacena el voltaje del elevador de tensión para luego, descargarlo a la bobina primaria del transformador de alta.



¿ Y te sería mucha molestia nombrar a ese capacitor según su denominación en el circuito ?


----------



## fasova (Ago 18, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y te sería mucha molestia nombrar a ese capacitor según su denominación en el circuito ?


quieres montar este impulsor ? yo lo monte pero presento problemas con la salida del pulso,y por eso preguntaba si me podrían orientar al respecto. el condensador de carga es el C6


----------



## pandacba (Ago 18, 2018)

Esta bien que preguntes, siempre y cuando te hayas tomado la molestia de leer todo el hilo, es bastante largo, pero debes leerlo tu nadie lo hara por ti.
DueMetri te ha intentado decir que la respuesta a tu pregunta se encuentra dentro del hilo.
Fogonazo te intenta decir que seas más específico al preguntar, cuando preguntas por un componente de un esquema te refieres a el con la nomenclatura que esta en el esquema.
Es un foro técnico y se debe ser claro y preciso, recuerda que quien te lee, lo que esta escrito no tus pensamientos.

En definitiva lee todos los post y al preguntar por un componente utiliza el nombre con el que esta designado en el esquema


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2018)

fasova dijo:


> quieres montar este impulsor ?


Nop


> yo lo monte pero presento problemas con la salida del pulso,y por eso preguntaba si me podrían orientar al respecto. el condensador de carga es el C6


Ese capacitor podría llegar a una carga máxima (Teórica) de unos 337Vcc, así que si mides 315Vcc es *aceptable*


----------



## fasova (Ago 18, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nop
> 
> Ese capacitor podría llegar a una carga máxima (Teórica) de unos 337Vcc, así que si mides 315Vcc es *aceptable*


amigo muchas gracias por el buen deseo de orientarme, efectivamente el capacitor (C6)  es de 20uf a 450v, y según el elevador me daría unos 500 a 600v, pero realmente solo me entra 315v, por que pasa eso ?. por otro lado el transformador estará bien diseñado ?, dije que es un transformador de 36 vueltas en el primario AWG 16 y 126 vueltas por 8 capas, con AWG 28, en un núcleo de 26 mm de diámetro por 100 mm de largo.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2018)

fasova dijo:


> amigo muchas gracias por el buen deseo de orientarme, efectivamente el capacitor (C6)  es de *20uf a 450v*, y según el elevador me daría unos 500 a 600v, pero realmente solo me entra 315v, por que pasa eso ?. por otro lado el transformador estará bien diseñado ?, dije que es un transformador de 36 vueltas en el primario AWG 16 y 126 vueltas por 8 capas, con AWG 28, en un núcleo de 26 mm de diámetro por 100 mm de largo.



Si el capacitor es para un máximo de 450Vcc *NUNCA *podrá trabajar a 500/600Vcc

¿ Por que estimas que deberían haber 500/600Vcc ?


----------



## americauis (Sep 6, 2018)

Hola buen dia, tengo una inquietud, necesito instalar un interruptor o un pulsador o algo similar en una cerca electrica ganadera, es decir, el dispositivo va entre el alambre de una cerca y el alambre de otra cerca, es para poder cortar la alimentacion a la otra cerca, se que hay elementos de material plastico o algo asi que sirve para esto pero la idea es hacerlo de forma electronica, subo una imagen por si no me hice entender. Hasta donde se por el alambre pasan 15000 V con niveles de energía muy bajos. Gracias por su colaboración.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Sep 6, 2018)

No entiendo la complicacion, yo en el campo solo uso un gancho con resorte aislado ...entre poste y poste
lo tenemos en la simbra..y funciona bien hace mas de 10 años..


----------



## americauis (Sep 6, 2018)

Gracias, si es verdad, en la finca esta algo similar a como lo mencionas, basicamente es para cambiar dicho sistema por algo q*ue* sea mas seguro y facil de manipular debido a que hay niños en la finca y ya ocurrio un accidente, entonces es para que el cable quede aislado y conectado y simplemente sea activado por el interruptor. Tambien es porque el dueño desea darle una imagen mas tecnificada a la finca.
Se me olvidaba, la parte a la derecha del interruptor conecta a un portillo, entonces con el interruptor se desconecta la alimentacion del portillo y se abre sin peligro de choque electrico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2018)

Existen unos relés para alta tensión.


----------



## americauis (Sep 8, 2018)

Buen dia, muchas gracias por la solucion.


----------



## lovecom45 (Sep 18, 2018)

Amigos esta bobina de 20KV creen que pudiese tener un buen rendimiento?
DC 3.6V-6V 20KV 20000V Boost Step-up


O saben de alguna que no requiriese tanto espacio como un trafo ?


----------



## francisco2018 (Sep 19, 2018)

hola amigos, solicito su ayuda. ¿podría conectar a mi cerca eléctrica unos neones de 220v, por ella pasan cerca de 24000v   este trabaja sin toma a tierra y la intensidad varible de 0.20ma-0.36ma


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2018)

Necesitás hacer una serie de resistencias de 10 a 25 MegOhms por cada neón.


----------



## francisco2018 (Sep 20, 2018)

gracias DOSMETROS haré pruebas y luego comento.


----------



## luises (Oct 2, 2018)

rubenchaco dijo:


> En plaqueta perforada de 5x5. En esta configuración el 555 sin tomar temperatura excita el led y el modulo, sin transistor entre ambos. Gracias



Hola Rubenchaco. Esa misma plaquetita perforada compre en maac para hacer mi circuito.

PD: 10 años tiene este hilo!!! Lo leí todo.


richard alonso dijo:


> bueno gente ya que hay muchos de ustedes que quieren armar este tipo de sistemas aca les mando un circuito,yo lo e echo y marcha bien los armo para vender tengo otros modelos mas pero este por ser fácil se los mando.



Hola richard vecino uruguayo un gran abrazo. Lo felicito por el circuito compartido en este mensaje. Lo hice en unos pocos minutos y esta funcionando. Tengo una chispa de 3mm con el mismo transformador y capacitor original de un boyero PLYRAP 40Km. Aun no lo lleve al campo a probar para darme el gusto de ver dar un salto al chancho cuando se rasca la espalda contra el poste jeje.  Leì todos los mensajes de este hilo, por respeto al esfuerzo y falta de mezquindad que tienen al momento de dar ayuda.  Saludos y sigo por aqui leyendolos.


----------



## Agustinw (Oct 5, 2018)

Buenas

Que me recomiendan para que usando un transformador de coche no me salten los arcos desde la salida ya que me fisura la baquelita?

Pensé en sumergir la bobina en aceite o en cubrir toda la parte superior de silicona
Aún no armé ningun circuito solo estoy haciendo pruebas cargando un capacitor de arranque de 50uf con lampara y diodo a 220v, se carga a 300v y eso lo descargo al transformador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2018)

Yo armaba unos brutos CDI  con elevador de 400 Vdc , pero el capacitor sólo era de 1 o 2 uF.

Me parece una guasada de Joules con 50 uF  . . .  no vaya a ser mortal . . .


----------



## Agustinw (Oct 5, 2018)

Jajaja es el que tenía a mano, varios comentaron que algunos de sus circuitos tenían capacitores de 20uf así que bueno le puse este.

Igualmente esto que estoy haciendo por el momento es más por diversión pero si necesito bajar los Joules simplemente bajo un poco la tensión de carga o consigo luego un capacitor más pequeño.


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 25, 2018)

luises dijo:


> Hola Rubenchaco. Esa misma plaquetita perforada compre en maac para hacer mi circuito.
> 
> PD: 10 años tiene este hilo!!! Lo leí todo.
> 
> ...


hola que tal,me alegro que mi circuito te sirviera a la orden como siempre


----------



## rubenchaco (Oct 29, 2018)

Tengo algunas dudas y me gustaría que me las aclaren, fabrique varios electrificadores con éxito gracias al foro pero quisiera concentrarme en los  circuitos de los mensajes 700 y 783  de este post, los cuales son de mi autoría. La bobinas son las mismas en ambos casos, la diferencia es que una trabaja con el modulo de potencia y 12 voltios, la otra es con el circuito propuesto por Richard Alonso, capacitor y 310 voltios.  Porque la que trabaja con modulo y 12 voltios tiene mejor chispa?.
Estuve investigando y creo que es por la ley de Faraday: "  la tensión inducida en un  circuito cerrado es directamente proporcional a la rapidez con que cambia en el tiempo el flujo magnético", en el caso primer caso, el pulso dura 20ms con un corte abrupto y en el segundo caso no se. Cuanto tiempo demora el condensador en descargarse?, sin contar que el corte no es abrupto, es en pendiente o eso es lo que yo creo. 
La otra duda que tengo es porque las bobinas de encendido tienen Gap? , incluso se ve que una parte de la bobina esta en el Gap.




Otro corte de una bobina distinta donde se ve el Gap




Saludos


----------



## dmoron (Nov 2, 2018)

Una pregunta @rubenchaco , ¿al final, cual es el circuito que dejaste funcionando mejor? es que después de leerme todo el hilo, ya no lo tengo claro.


----------



## rubenchaco (Nov 2, 2018)

Los dos funcionan muy bien dmoron, en el caso del diseño de Richard Alonso esta funcionando hace 2 o 3 años las 24 horas si presentar problemas y mi diseño se lo esta probando hace unos meses sin problemas también. Para mi funciona mejor mi diseño, no tiene elevador de tensión ni capacitor. Creo que hay que profundizar mas la teoría,  la misma inducción en el nucleo se puede lograr con 12 voltios o 400 voltios.  El secreto es el tiempo como dice Faraday y el transformador, relación de espiras, gap, etc.

Pongo este tema acá para no abrir un nuevo hilo, ya que es mas de lo mismo, Existe en el mercado (no lo vi en Argentina) unas lamparas led que van puestas en el alambre electrificado para saber si todo funciona correctamente, en el caso que la linea tenga perdidas o no funcione el electrificador la lampara no encendería. Lo veo muy útil,  pongo unos enlaces








Como se hace para conectar una lampara de led a 20000 o 30000 voltios ?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 24, 2018)

Con una resistencia serie limitadora de tipo 10 MOhms no creo que funcione , aunque podrias probar . . .  seguramente use una bobina de alta tensión tipo moto, invertida y luego rectificado con díodos ultra rápidos y posiblemente capacitor de filtro.


----------



## rubenchaco (Dic 25, 2018)

Creo que es como usted dice Dosmetros,  con una bobina de alta tensión tipo moto invertida  pero con un salta chispas de 1 o 2 cm. Solamente se energiza la bobina si todo está bien. Algo así con fluorescente.






Diseñe un nuevo electrificador en base a las bobinas de autos que los mecánicos tiran. El circuito es este:




Me puse a jugar con proteus, son 2 ne555, el de la derecha tiene que oscilar a 200 Hz, con un duty cycle del 50 %. Los cálculos lo pueden hacer aquí : 555 (NE555) Astable Circuit Calculator . Son 200 Hz porque de la ecu del auto el pulso dura 2,5 ms independientemente de las rpm del motor, con el preset ajustamos esa frecuencia, no hace falta osciloscopio ni frecuencimetro, simplemente conectamos un parlante a la salida y conectamos el circuito por periodos de tiempo corto para no quemar el 555. En el teléfono existen varias aplicaciones de frecuencimetro, afinadores de guitarra etc. El circuito ajustado me quedo asi:



(Seguro me van a criticar por la placa de circuito impreso) No conseguí preset de 50K, puse de 100K, la pata 4 va positivo para el ajuste, luego cambiamos. Anexamos el segundo oscilador :

 Visto de atrás : 

El diodo es para que tengamos un duty cycle del 10%, cambiando de valor  R4 podemos aumentar o disminuir el mismo. Con el preset ajustamos la frecuencia, en mi caso lo deje en 1 segundo. La alimentación es de 5 volt para los ne555 y 12 volt para la bobina, estoy usando una fuente de pc.
El funcionamiento es así :






En el vídeo parece que falla pero no es así, pasando los 6 centímetros salta entre la bobina y el modulo,  Seguramente hay que hacer un salta chispas de algunos cm. Todavía no fue probado  en el campo pero los deje varias horas prendido y no se calienta nada.


----------



## Xose anxo (Abr 22, 2019)

richard alonso dijo:


> bueno amigos del foro,aca les mando un circuito de un electrificador,lo arme el otro dia,pueden hacerlo con toda seguridad que marcha,es muy potente,espero les sirva,un saludo a todos los miembros del foro


*H*Ola a todos ,he armado el circuito del amigo Richard y después de estar quince dias dandole vueltas y repasar cientos de veces que todo esta bien puesto no logro hacer que oscile,no se que mas hacerle


----------



## rubenchaco (Jun 20, 2019)

Me trajo un amigo un electrificador para arreglar, segun me dijo funciono por 10 años sin problemas, me pareció interesante el circuito así que lo levante para compartirlo con ustedes.

Tiene 2 zener de 150 voltios en serie para comandar el diac, esto nos asegura que el capacitor se cargue a 350 voltios como mínimo,  300v de los zener, 32v del diac mas lo que dura en cargar C2. Cambiando el valor de los zener o agregando otro mas en serie se puede elegir la tensión de descarga. El tiempo de los pulsos se regula con la frecuencia del oscilador. El circuito tiene una llave SW1 con la cual se consigue 2 pulsos de distinta duración, 1 segundo y 1.5 segundo regulables. En el caso que se lo modifique para 220 voltios con doblador de tensión el tiempo del pulso se regularía con el capacitor de carga y la resistencia en serie.  El scr es un 2N6399, en proteus no figuraba y puse otro y Q1 es un tip29c, el cual apenas se entibia. Algunas fotografias



En la plaqueta falta el capacitor C1. Faltaria los datos del transformador del oscilador, si alguien los tiene será bienvenido, no pienso desarmarlo.


----------



## richard alonso (Jun 24, 2019)

esa placa es de 1 electrificador marca PEON


----------



## rubenchaco (Jun 24, 2019)

Es correcto Richard, lo interesante es el circuito con los zener.

Levante otro circuito muy similar para 220v, sin el oscilador. 

No se el valor de los zener, supongo dos de 150v y uno de 100v. El scr es un tyn612. La plaqueta mide 7cm por 4cm. 

Si le sumamos el capacitor y el transformador en el gabinete entran tres equipos. Supongo que es marketing, cuando más grande mejor.


----------



## radu68 (Jul 10, 2019)

Hola a todos. Os muestro mi modelo de cerca eléctrica.Pido disculpas, pero no sé español y utilizo la traducción de Google
Y aquí hay otro modelo con dos circuitos integrados 555 siguiendo el esquema clásico MK-111, pero con algunas modificaciones.Las mediciones de salida se realizan en una resistencia de carga de 560 ohmios


----------



## rubenchaco (Jul 17, 2019)

Hola radu68, podrias subir el circuito?


----------



## radu68 (Jul 18, 2019)

Hola rubencacho!


----------



## rubenchaco (Sep 5, 2019)

Pongo este tema acá para no abrir un nuevo hilo. Tengo que fabricar un inversor 12 voltios 450 voltios para un electrificador  de alambrados, el circuito seria similar a este, el cual es de Gara.






La pregunta es si puedo utilizar el transformador invertido de la fuente de pc y a que frecuencia tendría que oscilar el 555. En caso que no sea posible cuantas vueltas tendría que dar al primario y cuantas al secundario, con que frecuencia tendria que trabajar.  La potencia de salida que nesecito es de 10 watts como máximo. Gracias desde ya .


----------



## tecnochac (Sep 6, 2019)

Electrificador de Alambrados


----------



## rubenchaco (Sep 7, 2019)

Gracias por la respuesta tecnochac, leí lo que escribió Gara : "con un alambre calibre 25 AWG le das 27 vueltas en sentido de las manecillas del reloj al terminar colocas cinta u otro aislante, hecho esto en los pines contrarios bobinas unas 400 vueltas con alambre calibre 29 AWG asi tendras tu transformador". Pero es complicado pegar 400 vueltas con alambre fino y no me cierra, la fuente de pc tiene 40 vueltas en la entrada con 310 voltios. 
La idea es usar el transformador invertido,


----------



## David_ROM (Sep 17, 2019)

Buenas, tengo un problema con esté circuito.
Está hecho en un protoboard, lo estoy alimentando con un transformador de 220V-12V 2A 50Hz, (varían el valor de las resistencias) y lleva una bobina de auto. 
Pero cuando lo conecto y anda, se calienta mucho  el puente rectificador que es un "KBP210" que también es de 2A.

Alguna idea???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2019)

Poné un puente de 4 , 6  u 8 Amperes.


----------



## David_ROM (Sep 17, 2019)

Pero no se debería calentar el transformador también, si el consumo es mayor a 2A??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2019)

Entonces lo estás alimentando con 17 V DC . . .  12V AC rectificados dan 17 V DC.


----------



## David_ROM (Sep 17, 2019)

Nop, porque estoy usando un regulador "l7812cv". Estuve haciendo un par de pruebas y solo se calienta cuando conecto la bobina, al cabo de 5-8 seg  se va acelerando el disparo y se va calentando mas el puente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2019)

O atornillale un disipador , o atornillalo a chasis o cambialo por otro mas grande .


----------



## David_ROM (Sep 17, 2019)

Okey.. seguiré haciendo pruebas


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 17, 2019)

¿De que automóvil es?


----------



## David_ROM (Sep 18, 2019)

La saque de otro electrificador que estaban quemados los componentes, pero con 2A del trafo no llego ni queriendo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 18, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> ¿De que automóvil es?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 182257
> Ver el archivo adjunto 182259


!Seguramente debe sener de algun deses aca : bolido automóveis - Google Search 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


rubenchaco dijo:


> Diseñe un nuevo electrificador en base a las bobinas de autos que los mecánicos tiran. El circuito es este:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 175615  Me puse a jugar con proteus, son 2 ne555, el de la derecha tiene que oscilar a 200 Hz, con un duty cycle del 50 %. Los cálculos lo pueden hacer aquí : 555 (NE555) Astable Circuit Calculator . Son 200 Hz porque de la ecu del auto el pulso dura 2,5 ms independientemente de las rpm del motor, con el preset ajustamos esa frecuencia, no hace falta osciloscopio ni frecuencimetro, simplemente conectamos un parlante a la salida y conectamos el circuito por periodos de tiempo corto para no quemar el 555. En el teléfono existen varias aplicaciones de frecuencimetro, afinadores de guitarra etc. El circuito ajustado me quedo asi:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 175616
> (Seguro me van a criticar por la placa de circuito impreso) No conceguí preset de 50K, puse de 100K, la pata 4 va positivo para el ajuste, luego cambiamos. Anexamos el segundo oscilador
> ...


!Wow! , pero que bobina enpleyaste para lograr sacar tanta voltagen asi? , seguramente hay mucho mas que 60KV de tensión generada para hacer ese efecto del video.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rubenchaco (Sep 18, 2019)

*David_ROM*, según la simulación que hice el pulso ton dura 13,8 ms, es mucho tiempo, tendría que estar entre 1,5 y 4 ms,  el núcleo se imanta en 4ms como máximo, no tiene sentido dejarlo conectado, no va a tomar energía, cambia la resistencia de 18k por una de 4.7k. Te va a quedar un ton de 3.65ms.



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Wow! , pero que bobina enpleyaste para lograr sacar tanta voltagen asi? , seguramente hay mucho mas que 60KV de tensión generada para hacer ese efecto del video.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


 
Es bobina de auto VW, trabajando en serie, se lo preste a un amigo pero no funcionó, no había aisladores que aguanten, deje una sola bobina del cuerpo funcionando, unos 3 centímetros de chispa. Hace 3 meses que esta funcionando las 24hs sin problema y patea muy bien.


----------



## richard alonso (Dic 11, 2019)

*hola gente,años sin publicar nada, aqui les muestro algo de mis equipos, hoy en dia e diseñado circuitos muy distintos a los que una vez comparti, ahora fabrico muchos equipos.a 220v de distintas potencias, a 12v, combinados etc, en fin solo.les.dejo esto para que vean que seguimos al palo*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 11, 2019)

richard alonso dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 184778*hola gente,años sin publicar nada, aqui les muestro algo de mis equipos, hoy en dia e diseñado circuitos muy distintos a los que una vez comparti, ahora fabrico muchos equipos.a 220v de distintas potencias, a 12v, combinados etc, en fin solo.les.dejo esto para que vean que seguimos al palo*


Una preguntonta : ? cuanto Kvoltios hay en la premera foto anexada?
?Quieres alertar lo puebre animal o freiarlo de imediato ao encostarse en la cierca?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## richard alonso (Dic 11, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Una preguntonta : ? cuanto Kvoltios hay en la premera foto anexada?
> ?Quieres alertar lo puebre animal o freiarlo de imediato ao encostarse en la cierca?
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Esa tenia unos 15kv de salida


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 11, 2019)

richard alonso dijo:


> Esa tenia unos 15kv de salida


Huuuuummm no se no , por la distancia del arco voltaico jo ariesgaria decir que es casi 10X mas que lo aclarado arriba.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## richard alonso (Dic 11, 2019)

Esa bobina la hise 500÷20 ×600v de tension al momento del.disparo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 11, 2019)

Bueno hasta onde se es nesesario una tensión de almenos 30KV para "saltar" una distancia de 1cm ( 10mm) a una pressión de 760mm de mercurio ( 1 atm)  y 25C°
Por la premera foto arriba seguramente tenemos muuuucho mas que eso.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## richard alonso (Dic 11, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno hasta onde se es nesesario una tensión de almenos 30KV para "saltar" una distancia de 1cm ( 10mm) a una pressión de 760mm de mercurio ( 1 atm)  y 25C°


De forma teorica 1cm=10kv en el aire, ahora si se prueba en un pasto eso ya no se aplica


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 11, 2019)

richard alonso dijo:


> De forma teorica 1cm=10kv en el aire, ahora si se prueba en un pasto eso ya no se aplica


Lo gran segredo de un bueno funcionamento  es la calidad del ayslamento del hilo electrificado dels postes que conpoen la cierca y lo enpleyo de una buena toma de tierra conectada a un de los estremos del devanado secundario.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## richard alonso (Dic 11, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Lo gran segredo de un bueno funcionamento  es la calidad del ayslamento del hilo electrificado dels postes que conpoen la cierca y lo enpleyo de una buena toma de tierra conectada a un de los estremos del devanado secundario.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Asi es amigo, la linea en buen estado dara como resultado que el equipo rinda bien,y tambien depende que el equipo sea potente


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 11, 2019)

richard alonso dijo:


> Asi es amigo, la linea en buen estado dara como resultado que el equipo rinda bien,y tambien depende que el equipo sea potente


Ojala nadie toque en esa cierca , o puedes pasar a una vida mejor
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## richard alonso (Dic 11, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Ojala nadie toque en esa cierca , o puedes pasar a una vida mejor
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Ojala que si


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 11, 2019)

richard alonso dijo:


> Ojala que si


Siii porque se eso ocorre seguramente alguien tiene que responder por esa fatalidad , ?no?.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## richard alonso (Dic 11, 2019)

Amigo, soy fabricante desde muchos años,de seguro  estas con ganas de criticar, mejor pregunta quien soy aca en este foro, quizas hasta armaste alguno de los circuitos que aca comparti, quizas si criticas con ganas de aprender hace mucho deje de dar clases


----------



## juan jose perich (Dic 11, 2019)

Daniel lopes, el equipo de richard es chiquito, de poca potencia, yo hago de 40 joules, y ah pateado animales, a todos lo dueños, y a nadie ni nada a matado a no ser que se quede enganchado en el alambre, que es mucho mas superior a ese equipo con pantalla de richard, sin ofender, hablas como los fabricantes de electrificades de marca, que lo unico que hacen es engañar a la gente, vendiendoles cosas que no son. ni cerca de lo que deberian ser. El equipo de richard y los mios, son de potencia (REAL).


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 12, 2019)

richard alonso dijo:


> Amigo, soy fabricante desde muchos años,de seguro  estas con ganas de criticar, mejor pregunta quien soy aca en este foro, quizas hasta armaste alguno de los circuitos que aca comparti, quizas si criticas con ganas de aprender hace mucho deje de dar clases


Jajajajajajajaa , Estoy te bromando amigo , sin ganas de ofenderte y hasta que demoraste para enojarte conmigo ( esa era la intención).
Muy tranquilo mi real playa es Radio Frequenzia , Radio Aficcionado , FM , AM , TV  y temas acerca , nunca arme nin tanpoco instale ese tipo equipo.
Lo que realmente  me llamo la atención fue la premera foto posteada que demonstra un bruto arco voltaico de buenas  decenas de Kvoltios. 
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## richard alonso (Dic 12, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Jajajajajajajaa , Estoy te bromando amigo , sin ganas de ofenderte y hasta que demoraste para enojarte conmigo ( esa era la intención).
> Muy tranquilo mi real playa es Radio Frequenzia , Radio Aficcionado , FM , AM , TV  y temas acerca , nunca arme nin tanpoco instale ese tipo equipo.
> Lo que realmente  me llamo la atención fue la premera foto posteada que demonstra un bruto arco voltaico de buenas  decenas de Kvoltios.
> !Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
> ...


Ok amigo no hay problema


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 12, 2019)

richard alonso dijo:


> De forma teorica 1cm=10kv en el aire, ahora si se prueba en un pasto eso ya no se aplica



Sin ánimo de entrar en discusiones del tipo "la redondez de la rueda" y solo a titulo informativo.

Revisa aquí rigidez dieléctrica - Diccionario de Ingeniería Eléctrica o busca en cualquier buscador WEB de tú agrado enlaces "confiables" que traten el tema.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 12, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> Sin ánimo de entrar en discusiones del tipo "la redondez de la rueda" y solo a titulo informativo.
> 
> Revisa aquí rigidez dieléctrica - Diccionario de Ingeniería Eléctrica o busca en cualquier buscador WEB de tú agrado enlaces "confiables" que traten el tema.
> 
> Saludos.


!Eso , eso , eso ,eso , como ya decia el saudoso Chavo del Ocho!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## richard alonso (Dic 12, 2019)

Veo aca  que solo critan, para su informacion aquellos que se cren saberlo todo, solo publique lo.que hago porque hace varios.años.no publicaba nada, todo lo  mio es diseño mio,no copio nada, pero en este foro unos cuantos y con eso me.refiero a muuuuchos armaron circuitos que yo aca amablemente comparti,me parese una falta de respeto diciendome que busque info como si lo mio esta mal, repito solo publique lo mio,muchos aca armaron lo q e compartido,no me creo mejor que nadie pero no me vengan con idioteses,no e preguntado nada, y si bien estava desaparecido en el foro les comento que bien conocido soy,aunque hace mucho no entrava


----------



## rubenchaco (Dic 12, 2019)

Podrías pasar Richard los datos de la bobina osciladora, numero vueltas, etc. El transformador de ferrita, yo subí un circuito 





Pero no tengo el numero de vueltas del transformador. Gracias desde ya.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 13, 2019)

Sr* richard alonso*, no lo tome como personal que en lo particular no me interesan en lo más mínimo los electrificadores más allá de que alguna vez me han traído algunos a reparar por dedicarme a la parte de comunicaciones y estar en contacto con el sector agropecuario pero generalmente los derivo al representante de la marca o service oficial.

Si tienes que enojarte con alguien sería con los que describieron los fenómenos físicos porque lo único que indique es lo que se conoce científicamente hace siglos. Específicamente pase un link sobre la rigidez dieléctrica del *aire seco a una atmósfera de presión* que es de 30.000V/cm o 3.000V por mm y no de 1000V por mm como usted indica nada más.

Yo no me lo se todo pero con una búsqueda en Google hoy se tiene acceso a ese tipo de información y mucho más. 

Suerte con el emprendimiento y no se me ocurriría criticar su trabajo, solo señalo lo que observo como un error.


----------



## richard alonso (Dic 13, 2019)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Podrías pasar Richard los datos de la bobina osciladora, numero vueltas, etc. El transformador de ferrita, yo subí un circuito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No conosco ese circuito quentienes ahi pars decirte cuantas vueltas y calibres llevaria tu bonina osc, podrias usar,el bobinado que va al C del transistor con 50vueltas,el bobimado feeback con 40 y el.secundario de ese ferrita 500vueltas minimo,


----------



## rubenchaco (Dic 13, 2019)

Es el circuito del Peón. Fíjate la página anterior de este tema. Podrias subir el circuito qué vos haces de la bobina osciladora?


----------



## richard alonso (Dic 13, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> Sr* richard alonso*, no lo tome como personal que en lo particular no me interesan en lo más mínimo los electrificadores más allá de que alguna vez me han traído algunos a reparar por dedicarme a la parte de comunicaciones y estar en contacto con el sector agropecuario pero generalmente los derivo al representante de la marca o service oficial.
> 
> Si tienes que enojarte con alguien sería con los que describieron los fenómenos físicos porque lo único que indique es lo que se conoce científicamente hace siglos. Específicamente pase un link sobre la rigidez dieléctrica del *aire seco a una atmósfera de presión* que es de 30.000V/cm o 3.000V por mm y no de 1000V por mm como usted indica nada más.
> 
> ...


10kv= 10000v eso fue lo que puse, pero no vengo con animo de peleas ,solo publique lo que hago desde muchos años,tengo una fabrica de electrificadores no necesito demostrar lo que se y lo que no,solo veonque este sr  aplaude como foca lo que dises,y si a el eso lo hace feliz bien por el,antes veia mucha gente agradecida con la ayuda que uno dava,ahora por unas fotos de mi laburo veo todo lo contrario


----------



## juan jose perich (Dic 13, 2019)

Los vol de salida que le damos richard y yo tambien al electrificador es a calculo, vueltas por voltio en primario y secundario, no por longitud de chispa.


----------



## richard alonso (Dic 13, 2019)

juan jose perich dijo:


> Los vol de salida que le damos richard y yo tambien al electrificador es a calculo, vueltas por voltio en primario y secundario, no por longitud de chispa.


Exacto juan,  es asi, a base de calculo sabemos la tension que larga, la potencia en joule etc,es asi y siempre sera asi, todo a base de calculos


----------



## juan jose perich (Dic 13, 2019)

Exacto richard, despues cada uno tendra su librito.
Nunca va a haber mas voltaje del calculado que ni loco llega a esta enorme voltaje, y si la chispa corre por una hoja verde no se puede calcular, los calculos no fallan,


----------



## richard alonso (Dic 13, 2019)

mostrandoles en este caso otro de mis equipos, electrificador 20joule de potencia, 400km maximo de alambre, tension de salida 9000v sobre los 20joule


----------



## RUDA (Dic 26, 2019)

Saludos a toda la comunidad. El motivo de mi intervención es,  primero felicitar a todos los participantes de este post y en especial a los aportantes ( R Alonso, J  Peirich entre otros) , de los distintos circuitos aquí expuestos y desarrollados.
En principio construí el circuito de R Alonso de 1.42J x 40KM de la Página 1. ( ELECTRIFICADOR DE A ).
El mismo usando el BT151 solo duró un disparo y se destruyo el thiristor. Sin dejarme tomar ninguna lectura. como carga a dicho componente utilice un Cap de 16uF x 440V y un trafo elevador con relación 1/15. con núcleo de ferrita de monitor. ( ya probado en otros proyectos, con buenos resultados).
Como no tenía otro thiristor para la toma de lecturas y sin transformador de salida use un TIC 126E. con los siguientes resultados.
la carga almacenada en el Cap de 16uF sin ser descargado llega a 600V y colgando una lampara de 60W tengo una tensión oscilante que llega a 409V aprox entre disparo y disparo que es de 1 segundo aprox. o sea que en actividad el cap. cargaría un 66% aprox.
Pregunta: Uds me aconsejan a usar el TYN 1225 y si este aguantara el trabajo requerido?
pregunto esto ya que es un thiristor caro, para hacer pruebas a ciegas. Gracias a todos por la atención. y espero sugerencias. Saludos a todos y desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## RUDA (Dic 30, 2019)

Hola gente, dejo asentado para algún usuario que le pase lo mismo que a mí, ( post 869) que el circuito está funcionando correctamente, usé un MRC TYN612. ahora está pateando en etapa de prueba, 1 hora funcionando sin calentamientos, cuando haga las pruebas de campo ( en el alambrado ) publico los resultados.
Saludos a todos................Ruda


----------



## richard alonso (Ene 3, 2020)

RUDA dijo:


> Hola gente, dejo asentado para algún usuario que le pase lo mismo que a mí, ( post 869) que el circuito está funcionando correctamente, usé un MRC TYN612. ahora está pateando en etapa de prueba, 1 hora funcionando sin calentamientos, cuando haga las pruebas de campo ( en el alambrado ) publico los resultados.
> Saludos a todos................Ruda


hola nik como estas espero que bien, el bt151/152 si son de buena calidad deverian aguantar, en mi caso me funcionaron muy bien,pero  a los años  los que me vendian eran de mala calidad,la resistencia de 470ohm 5w de alambre, algo de temperatura levanta pero en general ese circuito me funciono por muchos años, incluso hoy en dia aun estan en marcha,lo remplase por otro diseño  de mejor calidad y con menos de la mitad de componentes,sobre la resistencia de 470ohm, si en lugar de tiristores usas un triac la resistencia trabajara  casi que fria,en fin  la diferencia en funcionamiento es la misma pero esa resistencia trabajara mas aliviada


RUDA dijo:


> Saludos a toda la comunidad. El motivo de mi intervención es,  primero felicitar a todos los participantes de este post y en especial a los aportantes ( R Alonso, J  Peirich entre otros) , de los distintos circuitos aquí expuestos y desarrollados.
> En principio construí el circuito de R Alonso de 1.42J x 40KM de la Página 1. ( ELECTRIFICADOR DE A ).
> El mismo usando el BT151 solo duró un disparo y se destruyo el thiristor. Sin dejarme tomar ninguna lectura. como carga a dicho componente utilice un Cap de 16uF x 440V y un trafo elevador con relación 1/15. con núcleo de ferrita de monitor. ( ya probado en otros proyectos, con buenos resultados).
> Como no tenía otro thiristor para la toma de lecturas y sin transformador de salida use un TIC 126E. con los siguientes resultados.
> ...


----------



## richard alonso (Ene 3, 2020)

Pcb 220v


----------



## richard alonso (Ene 3, 2020)

RUDA dijo:


> Saludos a toda la comunidad. El motivo de mi intervención es,  primero felicitar a todos los participantes de este post y en especial a los aportantes ( R Alonso, J  Peirich entre otros) , de los distintos circuitos aquí expuestos y desarrollados.
> En principio construí el circuito de R Alonso de 1.42J x 40KM de la Página 1. ( ELECTRIFICADOR DE A ).
> El mismo usando el BT151 solo duró un disparo y se destruyo el thiristor. Sin dejarme tomar ninguna lectura. como carga a dicho componente utilice un Cap de 16uF x 440V y un trafo elevador con relación 1/15. con núcleo de ferrita de monitor. ( ya probado en otros proyectos, con buenos resultados).
> Como no tenía otro thiristor para la toma de lecturas y sin transformador de salida use un TIC 126E. con los siguientes resultados.
> ...



esto es lo mas nuevo en electrificadores, en este caso empese la produccion de este modelo  desde el 1ero de este mes, sin tapa es un poquito fuerte el ruido,con tapa puesta baja a mas de la mitad, desde que comparti el circuito con el 555 hace varios años aca en foros e  diseñado nuevos  modelos,dando mejor resultado,con gran potencia y consumo relativamente bajo,el problema que los usuarios del foro etc tuvieron con el 555 era el consumo y recalentamiento del tip41, cosa que en mi caso no me pasava asi pero  era de consumir bastante, les dejo un enlace del  nuevo modelo  haciendo pruebas


----------



## rubenchaco (Ene 5, 2020)

Que funcion cumple la inductancia en serie con la bobina de alta?, veo que algunos de tus equipos la tiene y otros no.  Te felicito por el electrificador.


----------



## richard alonso (Ene 6, 2020)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Que funcion cumple la inductancia en serie con la bobina de alta?, veo que algunos de tus equipos la tiene y otros no.  Te felicito por el electrificador.


Hola ruben gracias, es un inductor, el cual actúa como adaptador de impedancias, lo uso en equipos de 12j y 20j, amortigua la potencia del primario del transformador de alta tensión,haciendo que trabaje un poco mas aliviado por así decirlo, ademas la potencia no se ve afectada, solo unos milijoule le quita, es tan poco que no afecta la potencia.


----------



## rubenchaco (Ene 6, 2020)

Pero si la inductancia del transformador es poca y hay que colocar otra en serie para adaptar la impedancia porqué no le pegas unas vueltas más de alambre al primario?. Es una pregunta no una afirmación.  A menos qué se amortigue más la inducción sobre el núcleo y esto provoque qué la chispa dure más tiempo.  También vi en electrificadores de potencia qué tienen capacitores en serie de 2Kv en el bobinado de alta.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 6, 2020)

Hola, cómo dato, los electrificadores que he visto trabajan de a intervalos.
De esa manera si la tensión es alta, por encontrarse el ser "vivo" cerca del equipo, recibe una descarga y lo suelta. Así se evita el riesgo de electrocución.


----------



## richard alonso (Ene 7, 2020)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Pero si la inductancia del transformador es poca y hay que colocar otra en serie para adaptar la impedancia porqué no le pegas unas vueltas más de alambre al primario?. Es una pregunta no una afirmación.  A menos qué se amortigue más la inducción sobre el núcleo y esto provoque qué la chispa dure más tiempo.  También vi en electrificadores de potencia qué tienen capacitores en serie de 2Kv en el bobinado de alta.


solo es para amortiguar la potencia ahi,si le metes mas vueltas al primario pero en el propio nucleo del transformador perderas  chispa, guenerara menos tension a la salida,pero adaptando por fuera eso no sucede,y en cuanto a los condensadores de 2kv que algunos usan,es para que se genere una tension extra a la salida,hay quienes lo usan y tienen algo mas de tension


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, cómo dato, los electrificadores que he visto trabajan de a intervalos.
> De esa manera si la tensión es alta, por encontrarse el ser "vivo" cerca del equipo, recibe una descarga y lo suelta. Así se evita el riesgo de electrocución.


exactamente por eso ves que dan pulsos y no una tension fija,dan disparos cada 1 segundo o cada 2 segundos,dependiendo del modelo marca etc, mis equipos estan entre 1 y 2seg y medio cada disparo


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 8, 2020)

richard alonso dijo:


> exactamente por eso ves que dan pulsos y no una tension fija,dan disparos cada 1 segundo o cada 2 segundos,dependiendo del modelo marca etc, mis equipos estan entre 1 y 2seg y medio cada disparo


Me gusta .. ese intervalo. mas que nada cuando se tiene potreros móviles....y animales ariscos, de gran porte...se quieren pasar a otro potrero si no tenes un pulso constante.. 

PD: Algunos Foristas deberian dejar un poco los calculos ... y probar los Boyeros en Campo......lo  de las primeras marcas , que no sirven para nada , puro marketing. 
En mi caso .. ya todos los años se cambian los boyeros... porque no aguantan un Cebu .. o un Brangus , queriendo pasarse a otro potrero..
Asi no critican tanto el gran aporte de Richard..


----------



## radu68 (Ene 30, 2020)

Un nuevo proyecto de electrificador,mixt 12Vcc e 230Vca.,8 Jouli.Per sarcina 500 ohmi/30W


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2020)

¿ Circuito - diagrama ?


----------



## radu68 (Ene 30, 2020)

Pcb e diagram.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 30, 2020)

Hola, porque TRIACs en paralelo?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 30, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, porque TRIACs en paralelo?


!Para puder generar muuuchos joules , mujajajajajaja!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rubenchaco (Feb 1, 2020)

radu68 dijo:


> Pcb e diagram.


Excelente Radu, podrías poner  el valor de los componentes?.


----------



## richard alonso (Feb 6, 2020)

Exelente


----------



## rubenchaco (Feb 7, 2020)

Mirando detenidamente el circuito de Radu, a la salida del conversor 12v 280v al cerrar S1 se produce un cortocircuito. 
El doblador de tensión de la entrada de 220v, la rama que pasa por F1 no tendría que ir a masa?, es una pregunta, algo así




Que función cumple C2, C3 y C4 ?. CX supongo es el capacitor de carga. No cuestiono el trabajo de Radu, desde ya gracias por compartir, simplemente quiero entender el circuito.


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 8, 2020)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Mirando detenidamente el circuito de Radu, a la salida del conversor 12v 280v al cerrar S1 se produce un cortocircuito.



Si, esta mal dibujado, tendria que ser asi;





rubenchaco dijo:


> El doblador de tensión de la entrada de 220v, la rama que pasa por F1 no tendría que ir a masa?, es una pregunta, algo así



Lo hace a travez de los diodos;





rubenchaco dijo:


> CX supongo es el capacitor de carga.



Es el capacitor externo de 50uF @ 400V

Lo otro no lo se, quizas filtro y estabilidad


----------



## radu68 (Feb 9, 2020)

Hola amigos, pido disculpa por no hablar bien español .Por eso he sido bloqueado.Adjunto esta imagen con el bloqueo ,por que no he publicado en el idioma corespondente.He intentado utilizar Google translate ,pero creo que no se ha traducido muy corecto.Por eso he pedido a alguien que me haga la traduccion des de idioma rumano a español.Por eso a todos que somos electronistas y soys interesados de my esquiema voy intentar detallear unas cosas.Os pido otra vez que no me preguntais en español por que ,repito no hablo español y por eso ,es muy dificil responder a todo el mundo sin molestar al ADMN.
Osea esquema electronica para este electrificador esta consebida para dos partes (modulos ) : 
Modulo 1. Triplor para tension ( en realidad es mas un dublor que triplor ) si un modulo basico de convertor chino se esta utilizando un integrado de tipo SG3525 alimentado con 12V ,pero se puede hacer uno y con NE555. asi el aparado puede ser alimentado mixto.De este acumulador con 12Vcc o alimentado de una fuente electrica 230Vca. El condensador para descarga es de 50uF/450V y para el tranformador HV esta construido especial para el circuito EC se han utilizado diodas de tipo P600k ,y bobinas para el cheoque ....................... en paralelo de tipo BTA.
26--800 ( si se usa solo uno se puede distruir al instante por las caracteristicas del transformador HV).
El transformador HV ,tiene el primer alambre de 2 hilos , 1,5 mm bobinadas en paralelo .
Secundario tiene alambre de 1mm y.........( el medio ) es de un transformador de microundas modificado .Pido disculpas,por si no lo explicado bien en español,si la traducción no ha sido muy exacta.Gracias


----------



## radu68 (Mar 1, 2020)

Hola Amigos,tengo de nuevo model de electrificador para la uso un condensador de descarga de 14uF/450V transformados de tole medio fierocilicio typ( La 10cm y 1cm ancho tolelor, la primera bobina realizada con alambres En diámetro de 1mm y el secundario de 1100 vueltas de alambre con diámetro de 0,40mm.De nuevo os quiero dar la Gracias por la apreciación y pido disculpas por mi español.


----------



## radu68 (Mar 21, 2020)

Modelo 8 jouli,220Vac


----------



## radu68 (Mar 22, 2020)

richard alonso dijo:


> Pcb 220v


Hola. Me gustaría intentar hacer este circuito yo mismo. ¿Alguien puede darme un diagrama electrónico? Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2020)

Fotos grandes de la placa de ambos lados !


----------



## radu68 (Mar 22, 2020)

No tengo otras fotos, está tomada del foro.Fue publicado en la página anterior (44).de Richard Alonso


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 22, 2020)

Richard comercializa sus productos, creo que no va a compartir el circuito. De todos modos proba lo siguiente:

R6: 100 0hm 5 Watts
D12, D11 : 1N4007
D1: 3 amper 1000 volts
C2: 4,7 mf
U2: TYN612
R: ?, hay que probar distintos valores.

Esta modificación la hice de un circuito comercial que levante y esta en el foro.





						Electrificador de Alambrados
					

bueno amigos del foro,aca les mando un circuito de un electrificador,lo arme el otro dia,pueden hacerlo con toda seguridad que marcha,es muy potente,espero les sirva,un saludo a todos los miembros del foro HOla a todos ,he armado el circuito del amigo Richard y después de estar quince dias...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## radu68 (Mar 22, 2020)

Entiendo Rubenchaco,muchas gracias!


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 22, 2020)

Y de otro electrificador comercial,  no voy a dar la marca. Pero es ése circuito. No lo levanto porque ya lo armé.


----------



## rubenchaco (Mar 27, 2020)

Hice una simulacion en Proteus con el circuito propuesto.

Retire la resistencia de 100 ohm 5 watts ya que para mi no cumple ninguna función, por ley de ohm me da que puede circular 484 watts. Personalmente creo que C4 y R3 están mal, ambos tendrían que ser de mayor valor, pero la simulación me da 1 pulso por segundo. No lo arme, por el tema del coronavirus no consigo nada. Si alguien lo quiere armar y comentar los resultados bienvenido sea. Paso el archivo de Proteus. Lamentablemente no puedo subirlo, no es un formato permitido.
La paso comprimida, espero puedan abrirla.


----------



## zelectronica (Jun 13, 2020)

Saludos colegas buscando por la red alternativas para restaurar un sistema de cerco electrico controlado por un pic del cual no tengo registros ni manera de conseguirlos, he optado por adaptar dos osciladores con nuestro famoso 555, uno con una frecuencia de 3 a 3,5Khz y otro de 0.5 a 0,7 Hz, de lo cual hallé muy buena informacion en este hilo de colegas conecedores del tema y excelentes perspectivas innovadoras de los temas a tratar, trataré de realizar con premura el diseño para mostrarlos a ustedes y debatir los pormenores que puedan presentarse. Por lo pronto les dejo un diseño que hallé en un bloks y que me parece interezante adaptarlo a un sistema de seguridad

Buenas noches amigos aca les muestro la placa original y el diagrama que pude levantar siguiendo las pistas y conexiones de los componentes, la parte donde aparece el optoacoplador con las seis resistencias en serie proviene de una pequeña placa aparte de la placa principal, C5 de 34 uf son 5 capacitores (585J 630V) conectados en paralelo en una placa impresa, el transformador de alta  tambien esta fuera de la placa. Le tome una foto a la pantalla de la pc para enviarles el levantamiento del circuito
Logre comprimir el archivo del programa liver wire en .rar espero puedan visualizarlo, ahora voy a iniciar las adaptaciones correspondientes para suplir el pic por los dos osciladores (555), luego les comento, pasen buenas noches
Logre comprimir el archivo del programa liver wire en .rar espero puedan visualizarlo, ahora voy a iniciar las adaptaciones correspondientes para suplir el pic por los dos osciladores (555), luego les comento, pasen buenas noches


----------



## rubenchaco (Jun 13, 2020)

Sinceramente zelectronica no me gusta el circuito. Reparo electrificadores de alambrados y el 90 % de los problemas son los rayos y las estáticas por las tormentas eléctricas.  Al estar conectado al alambre aislado, el cual tiene muchos metros de longitud capta todo, es una antena, imagínate si le pones un pic , la primer tormenta vuela todo. Cuando menos componentes mejor.  Todos los electrificadores para reparar vienen luego de una lluvia, los únicos que no se reparan y hace mas de 40 años que funcionan sin problema son los de este tipo, adivina porque?.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 14, 2020)

Los que yo conocía funcionaban mediante un mecanismo que tenia una cuerda de reloj despertador(como resorte) y platino del tipo automóvil en un plato con ejes, tipo trompo que hacia el sistema de interrupción cíclica del conjunto bobina/capacitor mediante un movimiento de vaivén.
Algo así

 

Alguna vez había que cambiar los contactos de platinos y poco mas.

Pero son recuerdos y a esta altura ya nada es seguro


----------



## zelectronica (Jun 14, 2020)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Sinceramente zelectronica no me gusta el circuito. Reparo electrificadores de alambrados y el 90 % de los problemas son los rayos y las estáticas por las tormentas eléctricas.  Al estar conectado al alambre aislado, el cual tiene muchos metros de longitud capta todo, es una antena, imagínate si le pones un pic , la primer tormenta vuela todo. Cuando menos componentes mejor.  Todos los electrificadores para reparar vienen luego de una lluvia, los únicos que no se reparan y hace mas de 40 años que funcionan sin problema son los de este tipo, adivina porque?.


Saludos mi estimado, nuestra impresion respecto al diseño de esta placa de cerco electrico es reciproca, dado que la experiencia nos conlleva a predecir la posibilidad de un diseño mal elaborado observandolo desde nuestra perspectiva. Bien, la problematica del asunto es la existencia en el mercado del mencionado producto y somos nosotros los "destinados" a reincorporar el producto a sus funciones para la cual fue elaborado, la placa en cuestion es el control del sistema del cerco electrico de una marca de energizadores conocida en mi pais; el equipo tenia unos años en funcionamiento data desde el 2013 razon por lo que se puede dar fe al diseño elaborado. Una vez que el equipo esta en mi mesa de tabajo empiezo a investigar la razon de su anomalia llegando a la conclusion de lo inoperante del pic, dos razones me hicieron desistir de reeplazar el pic: 1) lo dificil de hallar la data y 2)En lo que coincidimos respecto al diseño.
Bueno, ahora entrando en materia mi intencion es reemplazar las dos frecuencias  que emite el pic a las dos inductancias, que pienso realizar con dos 555 aca les muestro la forma que he adoptado, lo he simulado en liverwire con algunas modificiones, voy a proceder a probar el circuito experimental en forma real y les comento, feliz dia.


ricbevi dijo:


> Los que yo conocía funcionaban mediante un mecanismo que tenia una cuerda de reloj despertador(como resorte) y platino del tipo automóvil en un plato con ejes, tipo trompo que hacia el sistema de interrupción cíclica del conjunto bobina/capacitor mediante un movimiento de vaivén.
> Algo así
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 192103
> ...


Saludos amigo, es impresionante ver los avances tegnologicos que han ido ocurriendo desde el inicio de nuestros tiempos, dia a dia se ha incrementado el ingenio y la tenacidad gracias a la competencia en los mercados de producto masivo para abaratar costos e incrementar produccion, los reles han cumplido una mision muy importante en el desarrollo de productos y prototipos que se han ido innovando años tras años, aun en nuestros dias pese al avance tegnologico siguen a la vanguardia en las produccion de equipos sofisticados aunque su sucesor "rele de estado solido" lo haya reemplazado en muchas areas


----------



## rubenchaco (Jun 14, 2020)

El archivo adjunto no tiene nada.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 15, 2020)

Perdón no había visto que era un vídeo...pensé que solo era una imagen y me recordó a aquellos bolleros.

Veo que todavía algo se puede confiar en los recuerdos a pesar de los años porque es exactamente lo que recordaba sobre ellos.

Yo en lo personal coincido en mantener la electrónica en lo mas indispensable y básica posible si se quiere que perdure pero obviamente es poco comercial.

Pero para complicarla y agregarle "chiches" ya tienes unas cuantas empresas que lo hacen como esta https://am.gallagher.com/es/products/nuevos-productos y otras.

Aquí me toco reparar algunos de los modelos mas antiguos con tecnología mas discreta de esos que figuran en este momento pero igualmente potentes como el de 100 Joules o este de las imágenes que no recuerdo de cuanto era pero tiene unos cuantos capacitores de 30uF y 500Vdc de aislación para disparar a dos bobinas/transformadores.


----------



## zelectronica (Jun 15, 2020)

rubenchaco dijo:


> El archivo adjunto no tiene nada.


Deberia aparecer un archivo con en liverwire semejante a este


zelectronica dijo:


> Deberia aparecer un archivo con en liverwire semejante a este





zelectronica dijo:


> Deberia aparecer un archivo con en liverwire semejante a este





ricbevi dijo:


> Perdón no había visto que era un vídeo...pensé que solo era una imagen y me recordó a aquellos bolleros.
> 
> Veo que todavía algo se puede confiar en los recuerdos a pesar de los años porque es exactamente lo que recordaba sobre ellos.
> 
> ...


Saludos amigo, aun no he tenido la oportunidad de tener frente a mi un energizador de esas decadas seria emocionante. Los mas comunes aca en Venezuela es el Aguila, Pastor, Sovica es una de las empresas que mayor auge ha tenido en los ultimos tiempos en lo que refiere a sistemas de seguridad. Y efectivamente es muy real lo que mencionas referente a las empresas que han emprendido la manufactura de equipos de alta gama y potencias muy robustas al alcance de las nuevas tendencias electronicas (microcontroladores, procesadores,etc)


----------



## zelectronica (Jun 15, 2020)

Saludos amigos por ahora imposibilitado de realizar la prueba real por falta de algunos componentes, todo se me complica debido a las acciones tomadas por el coronavirus. Logré acomodar las imagenes en PNG para mejor visualizacion. En la imagen modifica he extraido el pic llevando las conexiones a una plaqueta por medio de conductores


----------



## rubenchaco (Jun 15, 2020)

Estuve mirando nuevamente lo que subiste Zelectronica, recién caigo que es un electrificador  domiciliario de baja potencia con alarma por corte del alambre. Los que yo te decía son para uso en ganadería en el campo, donde el alambre tiene muchas veces algunos kilómetros. En tu caso el pic hace la función de oscilador para elevar los 12 voltios a mas de 300 voltios, genera el pulso para el SCR y detector de corte del alambre. 
El primer 555 para la fuente 12/300 tendría que funcionar, siempre y cuando la frecuencia y los ciclos  ton toff sean los correctos.
Los electrificadores nuevos por estas latitudes están usando el mc34063 para esa función. ya repare algunos, se quema por descargas eléctricas.





El segundo 555 creo que esta de mas, resistencias, capacitor y diac.
Te quedaría el detector de corte, podrías hacerlo así.


----------



## zelectronica (Jun 16, 2020)

Saludos Ruben, no habia pensado en una adaptacion de ese modo, de echo ni remotamente paso por mi cabeza, pero observando ese diseño me parece idoneo adaptarlo a esta placa, estuve realizando algunas pruebas y ya he empezado a "chocar contra la pared" el primer 555 para elevar el voltaje lo estoy configurando para una frecuencia de 3,7Khz el Ton 0,13mA y Toff 0,12mA es decir a un ciclo de trabajo del 52,8% seria excelente si el transformador  fuese con nucleo de hierro pero desafortunamente es de ferrita y supongo de es muy baja la frecuencia que estoy adoptando en el 555, me refiero a mi diseño inicial


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2020)

Dependiendo de la ferrita  un mínimo de 22kHz


----------



## zelectronica (Jun 16, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dependiendo de la ferrita  un mínimo de 22kHz


Saludos amigo, asi es, efectivamente requeria alternar entre 18 y 26Khz aproximadamente para adquirir a la salida del transformador el voltaje deseado, tendre que recalcular y hacer un arreglo de transistores en cascada para el soporte de carga (Ic del primario del transformador) esperando no toparme con otra sorpresa jeje. Me agrada la sugerencia del amigo Ruben, es digna de ponerla en practica


----------



## rubenchaco (Jun 16, 2020)

En la salida del transformador lleva diodos 1n4007?. Eso es lo qué figura en el circuito.  Pregunto porqué a 20 khz no funcionan.

Probá con este circuito,  con el cual podes ajustar el ancho del pulso, alimentalo con 12 voltios. No calcule la frecuencia,  seguramente tendras qué hacer un arreglo.


----------



## zelectronica (Jun 17, 2020)

rubenchaco dijo:


> En la salida del transformador lleva diodos 1n4007?. Eso es lo qué figura en el circuito.  Pregunto porqué a 20 khz no funcionan.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 192202
> Probá con este circuito,  con el cual podes ajustar el ancho del pulso, alimentalo con 12 voltios. No calcule la frecuencia,  seguramente tendras qué hacer un arreglo.


Saludos Ruben, efectivamente tienes razon los diodos a la salida del transformador D6, D7 y D9 son Fast Switching Speed For High Efficiency (FR107), en mi apresuramiento de realizar el levantamiento del diagrama cometi ese error y D13 no existe en el circuito o sea esta demas, voy a corregir ese error y buscar que otro cometi jeje. Continuo leyendo este hilo y es realmente interezante los planteamientos que se debaten, subire nuevas fotos, continuamos en la faena amigos. Gracias Ruben


----------



## zelectronica (Jun 18, 2020)

Saludos amigos, realizando algunas pruebas con la placa original del sistema tomé algunas medidas y observaciones de los componentes que intervienen en el disparo del actuador final (transformador HV), inicialmente ingresa a la base de q1 (Tip122) una frecuencia desde la pata 7 del pic logrando la exitacion del trafo T1 alimentado por los 12VDC obteniendo una salida de alta frecuencia por el secundario de T1 y a travez de los diodos D6 y D7 cargan el conjunto de capacitores C5 de 34uf (685J 630V), desconosco que frecuencia emite el pic y por ende el tiempo de carga del capacitor antes de descargarse al accionarse el tiristor; pero suponiedo que C5 logre una carga de 500Vdc?, estariamos conversando de una energia de salida de aproximadamente 4 joules?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2020)

Las imágenes no se ven !


----------



## richard alonso (Jun 19, 2020)

Hola gente, viendo los mensajes mi punto de vista es que los electrificadores tienen que ser armados de la manera mas simple posible, aunque tambien tengo equipos con alarma, que detectan cortes de linea,derivaciones a tierra etc, todo con pic, con ellos se economiza su fabricación, aqui les dejo una foto, el pic hace todo incluso llama por telefono cuando detecta anomalias en la linea, como ven la vista 3d corresponde a la pcb del equipo que tiene otra placa arriba, y la otra es con pic la cual se nota.menos.componentes,dejando un costo de armado menor,mas.simple  etc



zelectronica dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 192294


todo ese sistema para copiarlo lo veo complicado, en el sentido que todo funciona a base del pic, que es seguro su programa estara protegido para su lectura, es lo mismo que pasa con mi diseño con pic, el programa esta protegido, no se podra leer, no se podra clonar


----------



## zelectronica (Jun 19, 2020)

richard alonso dijo:


> todo ese sistema para copiarlo lo veo complicado, en el sentido que todo funciona a base del pic, que es seguro su programa estará protegido para su lectura, es lo mismo que pasa con mi diseño con pic, el programa esta protegido, no se podrá leer, no se podrá clonar


Saludos mi estimado, ciertamente es un sistema complicado para quien pretenda diseñarlo sin conocimiento previo o como hobbie, regularmente buscamos alternativas para solucionar o solventar la necesidad que se nos presente en el momento, pero cuanto tenemos un propósito o metas de fabricación para comercializar un producto habria que cubrir todas las normativas tanto de diseño como "diplomaticas" para tener acceso al mercado y lograr buenas espectativas, cuestión que esta lejos de mi intención; el prototipo expuesto es comercial y por ende sus diseñadores cubren lo mas minimo para evitar su clonación. Pero todo es posible en este maravilloso mundo de la electronica gracias a simuladores, sofware, compiladores y conocimientos adquiridos podremos enfrentar cualquier tarea propuesta, hoy mi intencion es "reparar" este sistema reemplazando el pic por una modalidad convencional y funcional, agradesco su intervencion.

Mi pregunta sigue en pie:
Realizando algunas pruebas con la placa original del sistema tomé algunas medidas y observaciones de los componentes que intervienen en el disparo del actuador final (transformador HV), inicialmente ingresa a la base de q1 (Tip122) una frecuencia desde la pata 7 del pic logrando la excitación del trafo T1 alimentado por los 12VDC obteniendo una salida de alta frecuencia por el secundario de T1 y a través de los diodos D6 y D7 cargan el conjunto de capacitores C5 de 34uf (685J 630V), desconozco que frecuencia emite el pic y por ende el tiempo de carga del capacitor antes de descargarse al accionarse el tiristor; pero suponiendo que C5 logre una carga de 500Vdc?, estaríamos conversando de una energía de salida de aproximadamente 4 Joule?


----------



## richard alonso (Jun 19, 2020)

puedes


zelectronica dijo:


> Saludos mi estimado, ciertamente es un sistema complicado para quien pretenda diseñarlo sin conocimiento previo o como hobbie, regularmente buscamos alternativas para solucionar o solventar la necesidad que se nos presente en el momento, pero cuanto tenemos un propósito o metas de fabricación para comercializar un producto habria que cubrir todas las normativas tanto de diseño como "diplomaticas" para tener acceso al mercado y lograr buenas espectativas, cuestión que esta lejos de mi intención; el prototipo expuesto es comercial y por ende sus diseñadores cubren lo mas minimo para evitar su clonación. Pero todo es posible en este maravilloso mundo de la electronica gracias a simuladores, sofware, compiladores y conocimientos adquiridos podremos enfrentar cualquier tarea propuesta, hoy mi intencion es "reparar" este sistema reemplazando el pic por una modalidad convencional y funcional, agradesco su intervencion.
> 
> Mi pregunta sigue en pie:
> Realizando algunas pruebas con la placa original del sistema tomé algunas medidas y observaciones de los componentes que intervienen en el disparo del actuador final (transformador HV), inicialmente ingresa a la base de q1 (Tip122) una frecuencia desde la pata 7 del pic logrando la excitación del trafo T1 alimentado por los 12VDC obteniendo una salida de alta frecuencia por el secundario de T1 y a través de los diodos D6 y D7 cargan el conjunto de capacitores C5 de 34uf (685J 630V), desconozco que frecuencia emite el pic y por ende el tiempo de carga del capacitor antes de descargarse al accionarse el tiristor; pero suponiendo que C5 logre una carga de 500Vdc?, estaríamos conversando de una energía de salida de aproximadamente 4 Joule?


bueno, la etapa osciladora puedes utilizar un 555, con una frecuencia minimo de 10khz, ya que los nucleos ferritas funcionan bien a altas fecuencias, o sacar ese ferrita de la etapa osciladora, rebobinarlo a gusto creando con un transistor etc un osc, es simple de  diseñar,y la salida del ferrita lo colocas donde iria o va conectado la salida del ferrita oscilador original, no se si me dejo entender, ahora bien, la etapa de alarma etc, esta a cargo del pic, asique hay que modificar bastante, o usar un pic igual, crear un programa para el tipo de conecciones asociadas al pic, que cumpla con elproposito ya sabiendo como es que el sistema funciona originalmente


----------



## rubenchaco (Jun 19, 2020)

zelectronica dijo:


> desconozco que frecuencia emite el pic


Eso se resuelve con un osciloscopio.  Si no tenés uno a mano podes podes hacerlo con la pc a un bajo costo. El software es gratuito, tenés que armar un cable. Aclaro qué es de baja frecuencia pero para lo qué necesitas te alcanza.


----------



## zelectronica (Jun 19, 2020)

richard alonso dijo:


> puedes
> 
> bueno, la etapa osciladora puedes utilizar un 555, con una frecuencia minimo de 10khz, ya que los nucleos ferritas funcionan bien a altas fecuencias, o sacar ese ferrita de la etapa osciladora, rebobinarlo a gusto creando con un transistor etc un osc, es simple de  diseñar,y la salida del ferrita lo colocas donde iria o va conectado la salida del ferrita oscilador original, no se si me dejo entender, ahora bien, la etapa de alarma etc, esta a cargo del pic, asique hay que modificar bastante, o usar un pic igual, crear un programa para el tipo de conecciones asociadas al pic, que cumpla con elproposito ya sabiendo como es que el sistema funciona originalmente
> 
> ...





rubenchaco dijo:


> Eso se resuelve con un osciloscopio.  Si no tenés uno a mano podes podes hacerlo con la pc a un bajo costo. El software es gratuito, tenés que armar un cable. Aclaro qué es de baja frecuencia pero para lo qué necesitas te alcanza.



Estimado amigo Ruben al referirme "desconosco la frecuencia del pic" no quise dar a entender que necesito saberla, sino de modo comparativo para hacer analogia entre el supuesto caso de que exita la posibilidad que el capacitor lograse cargarse en el intervalo de la frecuencia aplicada a 500 V aproximadamente; logrando de esta forma segun los calculos de enegia, almacenar 4 joule???, sabiedo que el capacitor es de 34uf 630V. Cuya pregunta aun sigue en pie porque de ser asi estamos refiriendonos a un cerco muy aceptable


----------



## rubenchaco (Jun 20, 2020)

4.25 joule es lo que me da. Pero eso es la potencia almacenada sobre el capacitor.  Pero si tomas la formula  J=W/seg  la potencia va a depender del transformador, en el tiempo que se toma el mismo en magnetizar y desmagnetizar el núcleo, sin contar las perdidas.


----------



## zelectronica (Jun 20, 2020)

rubenchaco dijo:


> 4.25 joule es lo que me da. Pero eso es la potencia almacenada sobre el capacitor.  Pero si tomas la formula  J=W/seg  la potencia va a depender del transformador, en el tiempo que se toma el mismo en magnetizar y desmagnetizar el núcleo, sin contar las perdidas.


Asi es amigo mio, le doy ese valor aproximado sabiendo que podriamos lograr una carga del capacitor hasta de 600V realizando los ajustes precisos de la frecuencia y punto de disparo del tiristor, toda esta inquietud es para tener la certeza de realizar el prototipo del hibrido con buena exactitud mi estimado, por el momento ya aseguramos como minimo 4 joule de energia de salida que para el proposito destinado es bastante, 400x400mts liniales tengo en el patio, ya tocará realizar los calculos de cuantos hilos haré el recorrido del alambrado, seguimos en contacto amigo feliz noche


----------



## ignaciomartin (Ago 12, 2020)

Hola,mi nombre es Ignacio y tengo una duda con respecto a cómo funciona un circuito. El mismo lo levanté de un electrificados de cercos comercial que tengo que se enchufa directamente a la red de 220v
Tiene un par de componentes limados pero los desoldé y los medi con un multitester. Me gustaría que alguien me explique detalladamente cómo funciona y de paso se los dejo para quien lo quiera hacer(anda bastante bien)


----------



## marcelomayo (Ago 15, 2020)

radu68 dijo:


> Un nuevo proyecto de electrificador,mixt 12Vcc e 230Vca.,8 Jouli.Per sarcina 500 ohmi/30W


Excelente Radu, podrías poner la lista de los componentes? Gracias

El transformador es de un microondas. Se descartó el cableado abierto dividido y se rebobinó según las instrucciones ... enróllelo como un transformador de alta tensión ... es decir, separe cada capa de cable para detener el arco interno.

Esta es la versión más nueva y es un trippler. Entonces puede desarrollar 900 voltios en el primario del transformador de salida ... ¡cuidado! El potenciometro al lado del diac es de aproximadamente 100k. Los capacitores de 1 y 2 uf de la placa deben ser de tipo CA. Los de 375vac están bien. 

El capacitor de 1uf en la parte inferior central es 50v. No se disparará sin el.

El neón es cualquier cosa que puedas encontrar ... solo una señal para ti, no hace nada más.

Los terminales del transformador están marcados.

Los Capacitores de almacenamiento deberán ser 900vdc o usar 2 x 400vac 20uf o más en serie. Usan los terminales marcados caps

A la izquierda están las entradas de 240v ... marcadas como activas y neutrales.

Tenga mucho cuidado, este es un tirador de gran tamaño, y bueno para 80 km o más de cerca ... no es un juguete.

El primario bifilar tiene dos cables de 1,8 mm en la mano. El secundario es un cable de 1 mm. Está conectado a la red, por lo que es obligatorio el doble aislamiento del primario del secundario, y del primario y el núcleo.

Este es un boyero de baja impedancia y desarrollará 250000 vatios o más durante una millonésima de segundo ... no te equivoques. El pulso no matará ya que la duración es demasiado pequeña, pero lo sentará con mucha fuerza ...... múltiples pulsos (quedar atrapado / atrapado en la cerca) probablemente matarán eventualmente ... así que NO USE ALAMBRE DE PÚAS EN UNA CERCA ELECTRIFICADA es ilegal por este motivo. 

Mantenga la frecuencia del pulso a un segundo o MÁS, no menos. Necesitas tiempo para alejarte de la cerca si te golpean. El 680r se puede aumentar para esto.
El potenciómetro de 100k cambia el voltaje de salida y, como tal, afecta la frecuencia del pulso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2020)

marcelomayo dijo:


> El transformador es de un microondas. Se descartó el cableado abierto dividido y se rebobinó según las instrucciones ... enróllelo como un transformador de alta tensión ... es decir, separe cada capa de cable para detener el arco interno.




Y un diagrama cómo para poder ver de que estamos hablando ¿? 

Gracias.


----------



## marcelomayo (Ago 16, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y un diagrama cómo para poder ver de que estamos hablando ¿?
> 
> Gracias.



Es la placa de radu68 que dice fae galatti


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2020)

Gracias , ya veo a que circuito se refieren


----------



## rubenchaco (Ago 16, 2020)

ignaciomartin dijo:


> Hola,mi nombre es Ignacio y tengo una duda con respecto a cómo funciona un circuito. El mismo lo levanté de un electrificados de cercos comercial que tengo que se enchufa directamente a la red de 220v
> Tiene un par de componentes limados pero los desoldé y los medi con un multitester. Me gustaría que alguien me explique detalladamente cómo funciona y de paso se los dejo para quien lo quiera hacer(anda bastante bien)Ver el archivo adjunto 194871


Q1 es un scr (tyn612 posiblemente), podes subir una fotografía de la plaqueta?


----------



## ignaciomartin (Ago 18, 2020)

Puede ser ese tyn612, está limado y no se puede leer.Yo lo había desoldado y medido con un multitester


----------



## rubenchaco (Ago 18, 2020)

Si la marca es Vigeriego es un tyn612, repare algunos.


----------



## marcelomayo (Ago 25, 2020)

*Electrificador Electro 40 Km*
Transformador nucleo 22
Primario 0.90mm
Secundario 0.30mm
Relación 1:15
No desarme el transformador porque anda asique ni idea las vueltas del primario o secundario solo dice la relación 
Adjunto Esquema en proteus
Si hay algún componente mal colocado avisen


----------



## marcelomayo (Ago 25, 2020)

*Electrificador Rodeo 40Km*
No llegue a pasarlo a proteus
Transformador nucleo 22
El componente que dice 14431k Que es???
Si hay algo mal en el diagrama avisen


----------



## rubenchaco (Ago 25, 2020)

marcelomayo dijo:


> Adjunto Esquema en proteus


Podrias hacer una captura de pantalla?. mi versión de proteus es anterior y no puedo abrirlo. 


marcelomayo dijo:


> El componente que dice 14431k Que es???


Varistor de 430 voltios supongo, pero el código tendría que ser 14D431K.


----------



## marcelomayo (Ago 25, 2020)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Podrias hacer una captura de pantalla?. mi versión de proteus es anterior y no puedo abrirlo


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 26, 2020)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Podrias hacer una captura de pantalla?. mi versión de proteus es anterior y no puedo abrirlo.
> 
> Varistor de 430 voltios supongo, pero el código tendría que ser 14D431K.


Este es el esquema


----------



## phavlo (Ago 29, 2020)

Buenos días, les comparto el circuito de un electrificador comercial de 60km. 
Es igual al que compartió el compañero Rubenchaco en la página 42 de este tema, mensaje #824.
Me lo dio mi tío abuelo para reparar, el cual tenía el SCR  (MCR16NG) Y el diodo que lleva en paralelo el primario del transformador (1N5408). Los reemplacé, el SCR lo reemplace por un BT151 y reventó al primer disparo.
El transformador es de marca indumec, y el primario me da una muy baja resistencia 0,2/0,1 yo creo que debería dar un valor un poco más alto) el secundario me da una resistencia de 7 / 8 ohms. 
El capacitor se carga bien y mantiene la carga. Medido con el capacimetro del testero da el valor correcto.
Yo dudo del primario del transformador, cosa rara, pero no le encuentro ninguna otra falla.


----------



## rubenchaco (Ago 29, 2020)

Coloca tyn825 y asegúrate qué  los dos diodos 1n5408 se encuentren bien.


----------



## phavlo (Ago 30, 2020)

Gracias, voy a ver si lo consigo, está complicado encontrar el componente indicado hoy en día...
Los 1N5408 están bien, ya reemplacé el que estaba malo. 
Leí por otro mensaje de este post que no recomendaban los BT151/152...


----------



## phavlo (Sep 22, 2020)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Coloca tyn825 y asegúrate qué  los dos diodos 1n5408 se encuentren bien.


 
Gracias por el consejo del SCR, coloque TYN825 y está funcionando perfecto!!

Ya se que los BT para esto, no los tengo que usar más...


----------



## PASSTRAN (Nov 1, 2020)

Buenos días a todos, les comparto circuito electrificador para alambrados a 12 voltios DC que acabo de terminar, el circuito es muy fácil de realizar y funciona muy bien 

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2020)

PASSTRAN dijo:


> Buenos días a todos, _*les comparto circuito electrificador para alambrados*_ a 12 voltios DC que acabo de terminar, el circuito es muy fácil de realizar y funciona muy bien


Y ¿ Donde está el circuito ?


----------



## PASSTRAN (Nov 1, 2020)

El circuito se encuentra publicado aquí 
electrificador o impulsor para cercas eléctricas a 12 voltios DC


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## marcelomayo (Nov 7, 2020)

richard alonso dijo:


> Pcb 220v


Hola richard, serias tan amable de compartir el diagrama y los valores de los componentes Gracias


----------



## hell_fish (Nov 15, 2020)

Buenas noches estaba jugando un rato con el simulador y mezclando circuitos, hasta que llegue a este que probare; en paralelo con R1 puse un diodo en antiparalelo por que he notado que en la vida real el primer pulso es mucho mas fuerte que el resto de pulsos así aseguro que todos los pulsos sean de la misma duración y fuerza. He visto durante todo el post que ponen bobinas en paralelo para evitar superar la di/dt del dispositivo, lo que me deja la duda de la corriente que circula durante la conmutación como se podría medir o calcular?
 vi un par de circuitos con mas de un tiristor en paralelo y hacerlo mucho mas resistente pero las dudas que surgen son:
¿todos encienden al mismo tiempo? 
¿todos tienen exactamente el mismo VT? 
¿para sortear diferentes variaciones en los tiristores, se podría poner resistencias como en un amplificador?


----------



## hell_fish (Nov 18, 2020)

Buenas tardes, espero se encuentren bien.

me encontré hace un rato un descargador gaseoso, me preguntaba que corriente puede circular por este, no encuentro su datasheet solo se que es de 230V.
 me gustaría reemplazar todo el circuito de disparo ¿Es mejor peor o igual que el disparo por tiristor?

saludos.


----------



## hell_fish (Nov 23, 2020)

Buenas tardes.
 Las pruebas con el descargador gaseoso fue un éxito, la chispa es mucho más potente que con el circuito de disparo con tiristor. 
Ahora bien:
 ¿que protecciones hay que ponerle? es decir diodos en antiparalelo al transformador, amortiguador O ya que no usa un tiristor no es necesaria esta parte? ¿Última duda cual es la vida útil de esos descargadores es igual a la del tiristor? 

Gracias por responder.


----------



## phavlo (Nov 24, 2020)

Hola hell_fish. Podrías subir el circuito que usaste con el descargador gaseoso ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2020)

hell_fish dijo:


> ¿Última duda cual es la vida útil de esos descargadores es igual a la del tiristor?



En general , no.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2020)

Estos son los descargadores gaseosos que estas usando??


----------



## hell_fish (Nov 24, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Estos son los descargadores gaseosos que estas usando??
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257932


Buenos días, si señor ese mismo, es una pena que dure menos que un tiristor por que se simplifica mucho el diseño y esos dispositivos piden manejar corrientes realmente altas. 

¿Cuál sería en promedio la cantidad de disparos posibles con ese dispositivo?

En cuanto al circuito sólo use un multiplicador de voltaje un capacitor y el descargador en serie con el primario del trafo.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2020)

hell_fish dijo:


> ¿Cuál sería en promedio la cantidad de disparos posibles con ese dispositivo?


Esos dispositivos son para protección contra descargas eléctricas en cables y ese tipo de cosas. Así que están preparados para fallar hasta catastróficamente luego de proteger el equipo.
Yo no daría mucho por un dispositivo como este para trabajar permanentemente en condiciones de ruptura dieléctrica repetitiva....pero puedo estar equivocado.
Habría que buscar un datasheet y analizar los parámetros característicos, pero YO no lo usaría de esa forma.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2020)

Alguna vez le había sugerido a SSTC usar un arrancador de tubo fluorescente ya que es mas o menos lo mismo , se que anduvo pero parece que al ser exigido con mas corriente se malograba . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2020)

Hay buscar las datasheet para "Gas Discharge Tube" o GDT.
No sé cual modelo ha usado @hell_fish pero acá subo una hoja de datos que encontré para que vean los parámetros característicos. Hay uno que se llama "Impulse Life" que es de 300 a 500 veces. Es un parámetro medio complicado por que depende de otros parámetros y las condiciones de operación, pero evidentemente la vida util de este bicho para la operación pretendida es bastante corta.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 24, 2020)

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Las pruebas con el descargador gaseoso fue un éxito, la chispa es mucho más potente que con el circuito de disparo con tiristor.
> Ahora bien:
> ¿que protecciones hay que ponerle? es decir diodos en antiparalelo al transformador, amortiguador O ya que no usa un tiristor no es necesaria esta parte? ¿Última duda cual es la vida útil de esos descargadores es igual a la del tiristor?
> ...


Es el sistema que se usa en encendidos de chispa en cocinas a gas como la Longvie

Adjunto imagen.







No tiene mas que una resistencia, capacitor diodo y el descargador a parte de la bobina de múltiples salidas que va a los 4 hornallas y al mechero del horno.

No se hace un uso intensivo y continuo como el de un bolleo pero se usa todos los días y en casa ha durado mas o menos lo que dura la cocina con un uso hogareño(de 5 a 10 años).
De todas las que hemos tenido, fallo uno solo de esos módulos y fue por perdida de aislación pero no por rotura del descargador gaseoso.

Es el aporte que te puedo hacer al respecto.

Como medio de protección los he visto en varios aparatos pero cuando hay que cambiarlo fue por alguna cosa grosa en la lineal de alimentación ya que fueron colocados allí para ese propósito, no como "medio activo de disparo".

Saludos.


----------



## jcggjc (Dic 22, 2020)

Buenas tardes.
Estoy intentando hacer un inversor de 12 *V* a unos 350 *V*, (tipo ladr*ó*n de julios ) con un transistor y transformador de ferrita tipo ee35 y no consigo bobinarlo para que tenga un consumo de unos 70 m*A* como m*á*ximo.
*¿*Si alguien sabe como hacerlo podría compartirlo por favor*?*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2020)

jcggjc dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Estoy intentando hacer un inversor de 12 *V* a unos 350 *V*, (tipo ladr*ó*n de julios ) con un transistor y transformador de ferrita tipo ee35 y no consigo bobinarlo para que tenga un consumo de unos 70 m*A* como m*á*ximo.
> *¿*Si alguien sabe como hacerlo podría compartirlo por favor*?*


 

Para que uso sería ?


----------



## jcggjc (Dic 22, 2020)

Seria para un electrificador pequeño, de poco consumo......


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2020)

Buscá "ZVS"


----------



## ProfeOscar (Ago 9, 2021)

Excelente Richard  gracias  tenía dudas sobre la bobina de moto y ya me quedó claro la sugiero también por tamaño y costo.... faltaría agregar cargador batería y sensor de retorno para corte para hacerla más completa   cuando tenga el circuito lo compartiré


richard alonso dijo:


> hola zeta_bola_1,la proteccion es para eso,solo se produciria ahi,EN LA PROTECCION,un chispaso en caso de que un rayo ingrese al electrificador,porque si pones muy serca esas pistas se producirian chispasos por la salida que genera el electrificador,y si eso sucede,el electrificador no va a patear a ningun animal porque todo su poder se esta derivando a masa atraves de esas descargas innesesarias,por eso tienen que estar esas pistas lo suficientemente alejadas como para que eso no suseda,saludos
> 
> hola josesarubbi,la verdad no tengo idea de cuanto sea,con los transformadores que uso,pero unos cuantos miles de volts si que son.yo hago uno paresido con un 555 como OSC,y lo uso con una bobina de auto,ese elevava a 24000V.tambien es a 220V,al final que trasnformador usastes,el que me abias dicho??o otro,y en cuanto a la caja,conseguis de plastico??y por ultimo si usastes el no polarizado de 4uf,que valor le distes a C2?y en cuanto a la proteccion la vas a hacer??,saludos


Para saber la potencia si quieren saber   el dieléctrico del aire es de 10,000 volts a 1 cm     si brinca a ésa distancia tu funcionamiento es correcto   la bobina de moto esta de 1.5 a 1.7 joules mas o menos


----------



## nadaz (Ene 6, 2022)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Hice una simulacion en Proteus con el circuito propuesto.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 188052Ver el archivo adjunto 188053Ver el archivo adjunto 188054Ver el archivo adjunto 188055
> Retire la resistencia de 100 ohm 5 watts ya que para mi no cumple ninguna función, por ley de ohm me da que puede circular 484 watts. Personalmente creo que C4 y R3 están mal, ambos tendrían que ser de mayor valor, pero la simulación me da 1 pulso por segundo. No lo arme, por el tema del coronavirus no consigo nada. Si alguien lo quiere armar y comentar los resultados bienvenido sea. Paso el archivo de Proteus. Lamentablemente no puedo subirlo, no es un formato permitido.
> La paso comprimida, espero puedan abrirla.



Este circuito dificilmente funcione bien en la realidad, los capacitores estan puestos con valores en mf (milifaradios) es una medida mas grande que el uf (microfaradio), dificilmente vayas a conseguir un capacitor C2 de 16mf (milifaradios) que son 16000uf (microfaradios), no existe.
No se si alguien lo a querido hacer pero no le funcionara, no es critica al trabajo es una aclaración de que no es lo mismo mf que uf.


David_ROM dijo:


> Buenas, tengo un problema con esté circuito.
> Está hecho en un protoboard, lo estoy alimentando con un transformador de 220V-12V 2A 50Hz, (varían el valor de las resistencias) y lleva una bobina de auto.
> Pero cuando lo conecto y anda, se calienta mucho  el puente rectificador que es un "KBP210" que también es de 2A.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 182251
> Alguna idea???


Este circuito no tiene el pin4 del 555 conectado a positivo


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 6, 2022)

nadaz dijo:


> Este circuito dificilmente funcione bien en la realidad, los capacitores estan puestos con valores en mf (milifaradios) es una medida mas grande que el uf (microfaradio), dificilmente vayas a conseguir un capacitor C2 de 16mf (milifaradios) que son 16000uf (microfaradios), no existe.
> No se si alguien lo a querido hacer pero no le funcionara, no es critica al trabajo es una aclaración de que no es lo mismo mf que uf


Esta mal expresado, deberia ser μF (ojo, NO es una letra "U" minuscula, es un simbolo), lo que pasa que antes se escribia como "mf" para "microFaradio"


----------



## nadaz (Ene 6, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Esta mal expresado, deberia ser μF (ojo, NO es una letra "U" minuscula, es un simbolo), lo que pasa que antes se escribia como "mf" para "microFaradio"


Ya lo se es la letra MU, pero en el teclado no existe, por lo tanto proteus y demas simuladores utilizan para microfaradios la letra"u" y no la "m"


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 6, 2022)

Otra cosa es que quien lo haya dibujado haya colocado manualmente el valor, por eso el error...


----------



## nadaz (Ene 6, 2022)

Me tome el atrevimiento de corregirlo.




DJ T3 dijo:


> Otra cosa es que quien lo haya dibujado haya colocado manualmente el valor, por eso el error...


En la simulación esta así, y en simulacón funciona, pero al hacerlo se encontraran conque no anda ya que los valores de los capacitores no se corresponden con la realidad, ya que Proteus toma mf como milifaradios y no como uf microfaradios, el programa funciona así, no es un capricho mio, si queres poner microfaradios tenes que poner uf, te guste o no.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 6, 2022)

Nadie discute si el programa o si esto o lo otro.
Hay veces que quien hace ciertas cosas, lo hace de costumbre o ignorancia.
Por eso mi insistencia en que es un error de conceptos, y no que el circuito o los valores (tomando valores coherentes, pasados de mili a micro como corresponde) esten mal.


----------



## nadaz (Ene 6, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Nadie discute si el programa o si esto o lo otro.
> Hay veces que quien hace ciertas cosas, lo hace de costumbre o ignorancia.
> Por eso mi insistencia en que es un error de conceptos, y no que el circuito o los valores (tomando valores coherentes, pasados de mili a micro como corresponde) esten mal.


Yo cambie los valores por los supuestos microfaradios que correspondia, donde decia mf puse uf, y no andaba, ya lo dije, pero parece que no lo entendes, agarra el circuito original fabricalo y probalo, no te puedo decir mas nada, solo hacelo y probalo, despues me decis como te fue.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 6, 2022)

Tampoco para la agresion.
Yo no dije que no entienda lo que hiciste o no.
Me parece que esta discusion no lleva a nada.


----------



## rubenchaco (Ene 9, 2022)

nadaz dijo:


> Yo cambie los valores por los supuestos microfaradios que correspondia, donde decia mf puse uf, y no andaba, ya lo dije, pero parece que no lo entendes, agarra el circuito original fabricalo y probalo, no te puedo decir mas nada, solo hacelo y probalo, despues me decis como te fue.


Hola nadaz , no soy experto en proteus, puede que los valores estén mal como decís, de todos modos el circuito se entendió. El tema es si funciona o no, yo los reparo y básicamente es un doblador de tensión y un scr que dispara sobre la bobina, eso es todo, los hay mas complicados y mas simples. Mira este   Plaqueta Para Boyero Y Electrificador 220v - $ 2.170 
3 diodos, 2 resistencias, 1 diac , 1 scr y 1 capacitor. 
O este otro Plaqueta Para Electrificador Y Boyero Eléctrico 220v un poco mas "elaborado" .
O podes mirar los circuitos comerciales que subieron aqui en paginas anteriores.


----------



## nadaz (Ene 11, 2022)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Hola nadaz , no soy experto en proteus, puede que los valores estén mal como decís, de todos modos el circuito se entendió. El tema es si funciona o no, yo los reparo y básicamente es un doblador de tensión y un scr que dispara sobre la bobina, eso es todo, los hay mas complicados y mas simples. Mira este   Plaqueta Para Boyero Y Electrificador 220v - $ 2.170
> 3 diodos, 2 resistencias, 1 diac , 1 scr y 1 capacitor.
> O este otro Plaqueta Para Electrificador Y Boyero Eléctrico 220v un poco mas "elaborado" .
> O podes mirar los circuitos comerciales que subieron aqui en paginas anteriores.


Como dije, no era una critica al trabajo, sino una aclaración de como se comporta cualquier simulador si se pone mF o uF, yo tengo casi 60 años y uso Multisim y Proteus practicamente desde que salieron, al simular y colocar mF (milifaradios) la simulacióm funcionara con respecto a los componentes que acompañen al circuito y la frecuencia de disparo en simulación sera correcta, pero al recrear el circuito la frecuencia cambiara drasticamente ya que se usara valores en microfaradios como se pretendia, no se si se entiende esto, debemos simular con la denominación uF para lograr hacer lo que queremos representar fielmente o lo mejor posible, por este motivo era la aclaración de como usar el simulador.


----------



## Troncito (Ago 28, 2022)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Es correcto Richard, lo interesante es el circuito con los zener.
> 
> Levante otro circuito muy similar para 220v, sin el oscilador.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 179908
> ...



Hola. Tengo un boyero Peón. Dejó de funcionar. Verifiqué los componentes y estan bien. Estoy desorientado. ¿Qué podrá ser?


----------



## malesi (Ago 28, 2022)

Troncito dijo:


> Hola. Tengo un boyero Peón. Dejó de funcionar. Verifiqué los componentes y estan bien. Estoy desorientado. ¿Qué podrá ser?



*Mejor dicho ¿Cual podrá ser?*

Boyero Eléctrico A Batería 10 Km Peón
Boyero Eléctrico a batería 35 Km Peón
Boyero Peón Dual 300 km
Boyero Eléctrico Dual 300 Km Peón
Boyero Electrificador 220v 10 Km Peón
Boyero Electrificador 220v 35 Km Peón
Boyero Eléctrico 220v 300 Km Peón
Boyero Eléctrico Dual 60 Km Peón
Boyero Eléctrico a Batería 120 km Peón
Boyero Eléctrico a Batería 300 km Peón
Boyero Eléctrico Peón 35 Km Dual 
Boyero Eléctrico Peón 120 km 220v 
Boyero con panel solar 60 km
Boyero Eléctrico 60 km Peón con panel solar
Boyero Eléctrico a Batería 60 Km Peón
Boyero Eléctrico Dual 120 km Peón
Boyero Electrificador 220v 35 Km Peón
Boyero Electrificador 220v 60 Km Peón
Boyero Eléctrico 220v 120 Km Electrificador Peón
Boyero Solar Compacto 30 km Peón
Boyero Solar Compacto 40 km Peón
Boyero Solar Compacto 60 km Peón
Boyero Solar Compacto 120 km Peón
Boyero Eléctrico Dual 35 Km Peón
Boyero Eléctrico Solar Peón 40 km 
Boyero Eléctrico Solar Peón 40 km 
Boyero Eléctrico 10 Km Peón con panel solar
Boyero Eléctrico 5 Km Peón - hasta 2 hectáreas
Boyero eléctrico 10 km Kit Solar Peón compacto
Boyero Vaquero Solar Compacto 30 Km Peón
Boyero Eléctrico 5 Km Solar Batería Incorporada Peón
Boyero Eléctrico 5 Km Solar Batería Incorporada Peón
Boyero Eléctrico 35 km Peón con panel solar
 Boyero 10 km Híbrido Peón (220v + 12v + solar)
Boyero 10 km Híbrido Peón (220v + 12v + solar)
Boyero 35 km Híbrido Peón (220v + 12v + solar)
Boyero 35 km Híbrido Peón (220v + 12v + solar)
Boyero 60 km Híbrido Peón (220v + 12v + solar)
Boyero 60 km Híbrido Peón (220v + 12v + solar)
Boyero 120 km Híbrido Peón (220v + 12v + solar)
Boyero 120 km Híbrido Peón (220v + 12v + solar)
Boyero Eléctrico Peón 5 Km más kit instalación 
Boyero Eléctrico Peón 5 Km más kit instalación
Boyero Eléctrico 5 Km Peoncito Recargable


----------



## Troncito (Ago 28, 2022)

Boyerito --1500 metros -- 220v.
El circuito es similar al que publicó Rubénchaco


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 28, 2022)

Y tendremos que buscar entre casi mil mensajes o pegarás el link ?


----------



## Troncito (Ago 28, 2022)

Está en esta cadena...


			https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/179908/
		

 pero no hay problema, no te preocupes. Gracias igual. Saludos


----------



## rubenchaco (Ago 28, 2022)

Carga el capacitor?, si la respuesta no, verifica los diodos, la resistencia de 100 ohm 5 watts qué a veces se corta,  si es posible con el scr sacado.  Ahí te aseguras qué el doblador funciona.  Hace eso y después seguimos.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 28, 2022)

Troncito dijo:


> Hola. Tengo un boyero Peón. Dejó de funcionar. Verifiqué los componentes y estan bien. Estoy desorientado. ¿Qué podrá ser?


La única manera de que esté todo bien y no funcione es que, no haya energía en el tomacorrientes.
La otra es que usted esté en un error u omisión del asunto.


----------



## dmc (Ago 29, 2022)

Si subes una imagen del tuyo (Componentes y Pistas) nos podemos dar una idea sobre que estamos intentando opinar. 
Son muchos modelos. Creo que "Peón" también fabrica bajo el nombre "Vaquero" . 
Creo recordar que hay unos modelos similares al de 3 diodos pero no de 1,5 Km sino de 5 Km de marca Vaquero pero hay uno mas nuevo y otro mas viejo, parecidos pero no iguales, por ello te dije que subas las imágenes. 
No subo los archivos por que son circuitos comerciales actuales y en venta, es decir para no poner en problemas al foro y /o a mi.


----------



## Hernan369 (Ago 29, 2022)

Xose anxo dijo:


> *H*Ola a todos ,he armado el circuito del amigo Richard y después de estar quince dias dandole vueltas y repasar cientos de veces que todo esta bien puesto no logro hacer que oscile,no se que mas hacerle


Buenas me podrias pasar el diagrama? de cuantos km es? abrazo y gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 29, 2022)

Hernan369 dijo:


> Buenas me podrias pasar el diagrama? de cuantos km es? abrazo y gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## Hernan369 (Ago 29, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


>


Gracias, yo hice el que mostró Richard, pero quiero hacer el de ferrite que sería el mismo pero con algunos componentes cambiados en lugar de los 1n 4007 están los FR 107. es este video no puedo hallar los valores de las resistencias y los condensadores. 



Hola a todos, hice el electrificador 555 que hizo Richard, pero quiero hacer el de nucleo de ferrite, en un video muestran el plano pero no los valores, solo sé que los diodos son Fr 107. 
 Alguien hizo este plano de ELECTRICE? saludos. Impulsor 12v ELECTRICE


----------



## Troncito (Ago 29, 2022)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Carga el capacitor?, si la respuesta no, verifica los diodos, la resistencia de 100 ohm 5 watts qué a veces se corta,  si es posible con el scr sacado.  Ahí te aseguras qué el doblador funciona.  Hace eso y después seguimos.


Hola Rubenchaco. Gracias por tu respuesta. Voy a seguir tus indicaciones y después te comento. Si bien los componentes dan bien con el multímetro es muy probable que alguno presente fugas bajo carga. Si sos del Chaco somos coterráneos. Saludos.


dmc dijo:


> Si subes una imagen del tuyo (Componentes y Pistas) nos podemos dar una idea sobre que estamos intentando opinar.
> Son muchos modelos. Creo que "Peón" también fabrica bajo el nombre "Vaquero" .
> Creo recordar que hay unos modelos similares al de 3 diodos pero no de 1,5 Km sino de 5 Km de marca Vaquero pero hay uno mas nuevo y otro mas viejo, parecidos pero no iguales, por ello te dije que subas las imágenes.
> No subo los archivos por que son circuitos comerciales actuales y en venta, es decir para no poner en problemas al foro y /o a mi.


Hola DMC. El circuito es como el que subió Rubenchaco con algunos valores cambiados y con 2 Zener en vez de 3 (110v y 180v). Te paso un par de fotos.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 29, 2022)

Hernan369 dijo:


> Gracias, yo hice el que mostró Richard, pero quiero hacer el de ferrite que sería el mismo pero con algunos componentes cambiados en lugar de los 1n 4007 están los FR 107. es este video no puedo hallar los valores de las resistencias y los condensadores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estos son los valores


----------



## dmc (Ago 30, 2022)

Si le sacas una imagen de el lado de las pistas trato de hacerte el diagrama, pero yo iría probando algunos elementos antes.
Hay que ver si le llega a elevar los 220vca a 250 / 320vcc, en primer lugar, la resistencia de 120 Ohms suelen fallar o desvalorizarse, después controlaría los diodos 1N4007 (2) y el capacitor celeste, que conforman la fuente.
Retiro el tiristor (de paso lo compruebo) y mido sobre los capacitores de 2,2uf si esta presente la HT.
 Si no me equivoco esa placa lleva un "fusible" en el lado de las pistas que es de alambre de cable (bien argento) entre 2 pistas, por eso te pedía la foto de arriba y abajo.
Luego mido los Zener, la resistencia de 1K y 2M2 , coloco el SCR y compruebo si le llega el pulso de disparo.
Si no hay, compruebo el Capacitor de 100 nF y alto voltaje (naranja).
Si todo esta bien, comienzo a mirar con desconsuelo al trasformador de alta tensión.
Para comprobar funcionamiento solamente del transformador, lo retiro del pcb y alimento desde la fuente con 12v (+) al bobinado primario, que son los que van a la pcb, en general mas gruesos, intercalando un pulsador (10A) entre fuente y un extremo del bobinado, el otro extremo a negativo de la fuente. El otro bobinado con cables mas finos lo dejo los extremos separados 2 o 3 milímetros.
Cuando pulso el switch, debe saltar una chispa que seguramente sea débil (depende de la fuente, voltaje y potencia).
Si la placa esta comprobada y el transformador también, el equipo ya estaría funcionando.
A grandes rasgos es lo que yo haría, pero como dicen "cada maestrito con su librito". Suerte.


----------



## Troncito (Ago 30, 2022)

dmc dijo:


> Si le sacas una imagen de el lado de las pistas trato de hacerte el diagrama, pero yo iría probando algunos elementos antes.
> Hay que ver si le llega a elevar los 220vca a 250 / 320vcc, en primer lugar, la resistencia de 120 Ohms suelen fallar o desvalorizarse, después controlaría los diodos 1N4007 (2) y el capacitor celeste, que conforman la fuente.
> Retiro el tiristor (de paso lo compruebo) y mido sobre los capacitores de 2,2uf si esta presente la HT.
> Si no me equivoco esa placa lleva un "fusible" en el lado de las pistas que es de alambre de cable (bien argento) entre 2 pistas, por eso te pedía la foto de arriba y abajo.
> ...


Muchas gracias por tu dedicada y minuciosa respuesta. No subí la foto del lado de las pistas porque no se aprecia con detalle. Probé los elementos con multímetro y daba todo bien pero voy a seguir la secuencia que me indicas, seguramente hay algún elemento con fugas. Después te comento. Saludos!


----------



## Hernan369 (Ago 30, 2022)

Es el trafo de ferrita.


----------



## rubenchaco (Ago 30, 2022)

Troncito dijo:


> Hola DMC. El circuito es como el que subió Rubenchaco con algunos valores cambiados y con 2 Zener en vez de 3 (110v y 180v). Te paso un par de fotos.


El circuito es de esta plaqueta 



Hernan369 dijo:


> Gracias, yo hice el que mostró Richard, pero quiero hacer el de ferrite que sería el mismo pero con algunos componentes cambiados en lugar de los 1n 4007 están los FR 107. es este video no puedo hallar los valores de las resistencias y los condensadores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hacelo con bobina osciladora,  es más simple y funciona mejor,  podes regular la potencia.


----------



## Hernan369 (Ago 30, 2022)

rubenchaco dijo:


> El circuito es de esta plaqueta
> Ver el archivo adjunto 287488
> 
> Hacelo con bobina osciladora,  es más simple y funciona mejor,  podes regular la potencia.


Bueno, recien pude encontrar el diagrama. el mismo diseñador lo había subido a "Udocz"

LISTA DE COMPONENTES
RESISTENCIAS
R1: 1Ω 1W
R2 y R9: 1K Ω
R3: 150Ω
R4: 470Ω
R5-R8 10MΩ

CAPACITORES
C1: 47 uF / 50V electrolítico
C2: 0,1 uF / 50V cerámico o electrolítico
C3: 10 nF / 50V cerámico (103)
C4: 1 uF / 50V cerámico o electrolítico (mayor valor es más lento el disparo y viceversa)
C5: 24 uF / 370VAC o mas (no polarizado)

SEMICONDUCTORES
D1 y D6: 6 A
D2-D5: FR 306, FR 307 o similares (diodos rápidos)
IC: LM 555
MOSFET: 13N10, RDN100, K2645 o similar
TIRISTOR: TYN1025 o similar
DIAC: DB3

T1:
CIRCUITO DEL IMPULSOR
BOBINADO DEL TRANSFORMADOR CHOPPER T1
El impulsor produce impulsos de voltaje alto el cual se genera en dos pasos: El primer paso
parte de la tensión de 12V que viene de la batería, el cual sube aproximadamente a 540
voltios.
En el segundo paso: A partir de esa corriente se generan impulsos de 10KV – 20KV.
Para el bobinado primario se emplea 120 vueltas de alambre de cobre barnizado con un
diámetro de 0.4 milimetros.
Cuando el bobinado primario esté listo se cubre con tres capas de cinta de enmascarar a
fin de aislarlo del bobinado secundario. El bobinado secundario tiene cinco veces más
vueltas (600 vueltas) de alambre de cobre barnizado con un diámetro de 0.20 milimetros,
así el transformador tiene una relación de transformación de 1:5.
Es importante que se pongan las dos bobinas en la misma dirección de las vueltas,
también se marcan los inicios de cada una de las bobinas. En el diagrama los inicios de las
bobinas están marcados con un punto, esto a fin de conectar correctamente las bobinas
al circuito de lo contrario no funcionara adecuadamente.


----------



## switchxxi (Ago 30, 2022)

Hernan369 dijo:


> Es importante que se pongan las dos bobinas en la misma dirección de las vueltas,
> también se marcan los inicios de cada una de las bobinas. En el diagrama los inicios de las
> bobinas están marcados con un punto, esto a fin de conectar correctamente las bobinas
> al circuito de lo contrario no funcionara adecuadamente.



Se me hace rarísima esa aclaración en especial cuando el primer oscilador no es el típico de un transistor auto-oscilante (Con una bobina de realimentación). Ni tampoco en la salida porque pasa por un rectificador de onda completa y no de media onda. ¿ Que se me escapa ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 31, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> ¿ Que se me escapa ?


Creo que nada.

El primer oscilador es un elevador de tensión de mas de 200V (a ojímetro) que alcanzado un determinado valor de voltaje, hace conducir el SCR a través del DIAC, generando la alta tensión.

En ninguna de las etapas tiene realimentación ni ningún tipo de control.


----------



## switchxxi (Ago 31, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> En ninguna de las etapas tiene realimentación ni ningún tipo de control.



Por eso se me hace raro que especifiquen la orientación de los devanados y que si no es la correcta no funciona.


----------

